# BSL/MBL 2014 Challenge



## Duchess007 (Nov 13, 2013)

Hey ladies!!!! 

As promised, here is the BSL/MBL 2014 challenge that miss @NikkiQ was planning to host for us. I'm getting this started for her, and am copying the challenger list from the BSL 2013 thread.

Same format as BSL 2013. Hey if it ain't broke...don't fix it 


*Okay ladies...let's do this! *

I wanted to create a thread for us ladies striving to make it to BSL/MBL next year and to have a great support group to help us reach this milestone.Enough with the chit chat. Let's get down to business.


*The Guidelines*


*Join the challenge by clicking "thanks" on this post and I'll add you to the list.*
*The challenge will officially begin on December 31, 2013 and run til December 31, 2014. *
*The challenge is open to join at any time. No cut off date!*
*Post pictures with updates, PS ideas, and and anything else hair related that you'd like to share.*
*STAY POSITIVE!! We're all on a HHJ so let's lift each other up and help out whenever we can.*
*Update Dates*​




March 31st
June 30th
September 30th
December 31st​ 
For challengers wanting to join, after thanking this post answer the following questions

~Current hair length
~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd
~Goal month
~Current reggie and styling choices
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL/MBL?
~Post a beginning picture

If I miss your name, please PM me to be added! Bear with me - I mostly access the forums from my phone, and I can't see mentions.

Challengers
20perlz
3jsmom
4bslbound
910LC
ajacks
ajargon02 
alanaturelle
alenanicole 
Americka
Angel of the North
Angelicus May
angieang0123
aprilj1
AriBee09
Ash25
Asha's-Hair 
Ashawn Arraine
babychocolate
baddison
bajandoc86
bellashair
BGT
bibs
Blairx0
blondemane
BraunSugar
buddhas_mom
Camille322
Carla From VA
Carmelella
Cattypus1
CharnellG
chassiecrane
chelseatiara
cherrynicole
ChevaliYAY
CoffeeBrown
coolsista-paris
Courtdb1
coyacoy
crlsweetie912
Curllover
Curlygirly9
Curlywurly10
CurlsBazillion 
DaiseeDay
DaLady82
Damaged but not out
DanceOnTheSkylines
Dee Raven
deedoswell
deltagyrl
DominicanBrazilian82 
dr.j
Duchesse
EasypeaZee
ecadnacmc
Eiano 
EnExitStageLeft
esi.adokowa 
fatimablush
FemmeFatale
Fhrizzball
fifigirl
Firstborn2
Foxglove
FroFab
Froreal3
futurelonglocks
g.lo
gabulldawg
garciagirl
gennatay
GettingKinky
gforceroy
GrowAHead
growbaby
Growingmyhairlong
Guyaneek
gvin89
GWtheVoice
HeadofCurls
HoneyA
HoneyKitt
Honey Bee
IceQueen
ilong
Iluvsmuhgrass
ImanAdero
Incognitus
IndifinableJoli
isawstars
itsjusthair88
ItsSunniDee
jaded_faerie
jayjaycurlz
jazzygirl225
JC-Junkie
jcoenterprise 
JJamiah
JosieLynn
jprayze
JulietWhiskey
kandiekj100
keranikki
Kb3auty
Kerryann
Keyari06
Killahkurlz
Kimmy1978
KinkyKurlz
kismettt
Kiwi
KiWiStyle
koolkittychick
KPH
kristaa.10
KurlyNinja


----------



## Duchess007 (Nov 13, 2013)

**Continued Challengers List**

lady_godiva
LadyRaider
lamaria211
lawyer2be371
laylaaa
lengthbeyondurthoughts
Leomanetresses727
lexxi
lindsaywhat
Lissa0821
livinthevida
longhair18
longhairdreaming
LoveArianna
Lovingmywaves12
LovLeeLaDee
Lucie
lucky8502 
LucSra
Madesa
mamaline
mami2010
MangaManiac
maninyee
ManiiSweetheart
Meritamen
MicheePrings
Miss AJ
Miss_C
miss stress
missbugg21
missliberia
Mjon912
MrsWatson
ms.mimi
mscece1
Ms_CoCo37
msjustrelax
MyAngelEyez~C~U
myhairgrowstoo
Mz.MoMo5235
Nat1984
naturalagain2
NaturallyMede
nazjha
Neala21
neenahbud
nemi95
nevaeh
newnyer
nishkiara
Nomadiclady
Nnelove
NonnieMarie
ojemba
okange76
Oneprettypa
Onhergrind09
pearlific1
Pedrhina
pelohello
PerfectlyFlawed
Phaer
pink219
PinkPeony
polished07
pookaloo83
praisedancer
Pynkdiamonds
ramore07
RayRayFurious
RegaLady
RockCreak
ronie
SafieB
sandalex13
Seamonster
SelahOco 
sexcchef
sharifeh
Shelew
shesheshe22
Sholapie
shortdub78
s1b000
silentdove13
SimJam
simplyconfident
SincerelyBeautiful
smgreene67
sofash
soleyyoun
Songbirdb
Starronda
Sugoi
SUNSHINE BABY
SunySydeofLyfe
susanzmorg
sydwrites
tashboog
teysmith
Thann
theNaturalWonders
tiffers
tiffjust2002
TLC2010
Tonto
topnotch1010
tricemcc
trinity8mod8
Trixie58
tuffCOOKIE
tw3636
UGQueen
venusfly
wheezy807
yasunset 
yoli184
Your Cheeziness 
youwillrise
yuhlovevybz


----------



## Duchess007 (Nov 13, 2013)

~Current hair length *BSL
*~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd *Natural*
~Goal month *December 2014*
~Current reggie and styling choices* Henna monthly, henna gloss biweekly, mud wash biweekly, cowash semi-weeekly, DC weekly.  Protective styling with twists, braids, and buns. Other than VO5, I only use whole foods, oils, and botanicals on my hair.  I have recipes in my **album**, if anyone wants to try them.*
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL/MBL?* I tried inversion, which has worked 50% of the time, so I'll probably keep at it for a while longer.  I'm also meaning to try Megatek (I have a bottle of original formula, but keep forgetting about it). I may go back into synthetic braids for part of the year.  Otherwise, I'll be doing more of the same.*
~Post a beginning picture


----------



## ezina (Nov 13, 2013)

I'm joining! I just big chopped so I went down from BSL/MBL to APL.

Current hair length - *APL*
Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd - *Natural* 
Goal month - *I'm not really in a hurry so whenever, but I'll just say December 2014 for BSL.*
Current reggie and styling choices - *I'm still testing things out, being newly natural and all.*
What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL/MBL? - *More co-washes and DCs. Start hennaing.*
Post a beginning picture - *To be posted later*


----------



## g.lo (Nov 13, 2013)

Woot woot, will be back with details later on.


----------



## myhairgrowstoo (Nov 13, 2013)

Joining, length check coming soon!

Current hair length - APL
Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd - Transitioning from Texlaxed
Goal month - Dec. '14
Current reggie and styling choices - cowash 1x month with mane and tail conditioner 
Wigs 
Shampoo 1x a month
What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL/MBL? - trying dominican products and start hennaing on a regular basis. Also trimming on a regular basis
Post a beginning picture - To be continued...


----------



## newnyer (Nov 13, 2013)

Yyyyeeaah! It's going DOWN again honeys! Ok, on to biz: 

~Current hair length- somewhere in BSB purgatory. 
~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd- relaxed
~Goal month- Full BSL by March, MBL by September
~Current reggie and styling choices- cowash 1-2x a week, DC once a week w/ alter ego, protein treatments every 2 weeks, henna/indigo once a month
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL/MBL?- need to get back to moisturizing & sealing religiously.  Plan to get braids a few times a year so I can hide my hair for a bit.
~Post a beginning picture- coming soon...


----------



## Meritamen (Nov 13, 2013)

Thank ya ma'am for the mention! I am ready to grow my hair to BSL.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Nov 13, 2013)

I didn't make it to BSL had to cut back to APL, but I'm determined to get over the APL so I'm in!


----------



## Guinan (Nov 13, 2013)

I'm in!!!!

Current hair length - BSB Baby!!!
Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd -  Texlaxed
Goal month - March. '14
Current reggie and styling choices - while in braids, I plan on shampooing & DC every 2wks. M&S as needed
What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL/MBL? - currently stapled inversion into my Reggie. Losing 20lbs
Post a beginning picture - Attached


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 13, 2013)

*~Current hair length:**BSB*

*~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd:* *Natural*

*~Goal month:* *MBL March 2014*

*~Current reggie and styling choices:* *Co-cleanse/shampoo weekly in twists, Detangle bi-monthly (once w/fingers and once with wide tooth seamless comb). Protein treatment every 6 - 8 weeks. Mild protein in between. DC weekly, moisturize and seal every other day. I like heavy sealing with butters and grease. I also use MN and/or sulfur pomade or oil on my scalp every other day to aid in growth.*

*~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL/MBL?:* *I will add some hair vitamins (most likely Priteva in the new year).
*

*~Post a beginning picture: *Pic is from mid September. I may update at the end of the year if there is a significant difference.


----------



## LadyRaider (Nov 13, 2013)

I'm in because I want to be with the cool kids!
Count me as an inclusion student; I ride the "short bus!"

Perhaps the discovery of "LOC" will be my answer!
Regardless I am in!
BSL in 2014!


----------



## Lucie (Nov 13, 2013)

On my phone. Thanks for the tag. Will post stats manana.


----------



## ilong (Nov 13, 2013)

@Duchess007 - thanks again for kicking off the challenge.

~Current hair length *-* *Li'l past SL*
~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd - *Natural*

~Goal month - *BSL> Aug '14; MBL > Dec '14*

~Current reggie and styling choices - *PS w/ Wigs - Plain ol' braids underneath. Week 1: Cleanse hair with shampoo (various) Week 2: Co- wash; Week 3: Clarify and Protein treatment; Week 4: Clarify Week 5: Co-wash. (start over with Week 1) Weekly: Deep Condition and Rinse with tea and Fenugreek weekly. Light Protein. Daily: LCO and massages with oil blends, including sulfur. Was doing GHE nightly but slacked off due to weather, to avoid catching a cold. NO HEAT*

.~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL/MBL? - *Revise* *Vitamin Regimen - discontinuing Viviscal and replacing it with ???. PS - want to add another PS - Braids, maybe!!! Actively practice Inversion*

~Post a beginning picture - *I will take a starting PIC and post it in December. I want to have an end pic to show Viviscal (lack of) results.*


----------



## Fhrizzball (Nov 13, 2013)

Yay! I've been waiting for this.

*Current hair length - just scraping MBL but I won't claim it yet
*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd - Natural(5 years this month! Sadly nothing to show for it..)
*Goal month - for full MBL - March 2014
*Current reggie and styling choices - low manipulation styles via twist outs/braidouts and curlformers. Shampoo when needed and oil rinse with every shampoo. 
*What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL/MBL? - Will protective style for the rest of next year and introduce wigging into my regimen. Will also only low manipulation via mini twists and wet sets.
*Post a beginning picture - Will post a picture in December as I'm only ~.5 inches until I'm at the bottom of my bra. Fingers crossed.


----------



## BGT (Nov 13, 2013)

I'll be back later with my info!


----------



## alanaturelle (Nov 13, 2013)

Thanks for the tag! Will come back with details!!!!!
HHJ


----------



## isawstars (Nov 14, 2013)

Thank you SO much for tagging me!  I texlaxed my hair over the summer and fell off the board... I just recently got back into the habit of visiting this board, not to mention taking care of my hair again because I've been slacking!

I will be back with my info.


----------



## virtuenow (Nov 14, 2013)

Marking my spot, 'll be back later!


----------



## Beautifulwildflower (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm gettin' on the hair bus, too!! I'll be back tomorrow with my 411.



___________________________________


----------



## Tonto (Nov 14, 2013)

Edited. Same as the response below


----------



## Tonto (Nov 14, 2013)

I am in! I plan on having a big trim at the end of this year so let's just say I plan on making it to MBL in 2014

*Current hair length*: Between BSB and BSL, but when I'll get my trim I think it might go up to APL...oh well

*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd*: Natural

*Goal month*December

*Current reggie and styling choices*:I have a sew-in right now. I plan on wearing wigs during the cold month or/and sew-ins, low manipulation styles such as cornrows or flat twists. For my reggie, I change it a lot. But basically, it's shampooing, deep conditioning and styling my hair every 2-3 weeks.

*What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL/MBL?*: I plan on trying the inversion method one week per month, massaging my scalp more often, do the GHE, incorporating fitness, henna my hair once a month and/or incorporate tea rinses in my reggie, baby my ends, use heat a bit more often -like once a month-, have some protein treatment to strengthen my hair and visualize the length I want in December.  

*Post a beginning picture*: Will provide one after my trim!


----------



## brown_skin_poppin (Nov 14, 2013)

I'll be back


----------



## BraunSugar (Nov 14, 2013)

I'll be back with info later!!!!


----------



## Dee Raven (Nov 14, 2013)

Thanks for mentioning me. As it turns out, I actually noticed that I made full MBL last weekend. But good luck ladies. BSL/MBL will be here before you know it.


----------



## Duchess007 (Nov 14, 2013)

Dee Raven said:


> Thanks for mentioning me. As it turns out, I actually noticed that I made full MBL last weekend. But good luck ladies. BSL/MBL will be here before you know it.



Congrats and thanks for the inspiration, Dee Raven! Any photos to share? 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## naturalagain2 (Nov 14, 2013)

Thanks for tagging me!!

~Current hair length - *Close to BSB*
~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd - *Natural*
~Goal month - I'm hoping I can be BSL by June the latest and MBL by Dec 2014
~Current reggie and styling choices *Working on a new reggie now (trying to adjust to my hair needs. My styling choice I plan to protective style more and work on simple nice looking protective styles.*
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL/MBL? *Protective styling more, trying to master finger detangling and get better with my ayurvedic treatments.*
~Post a beginning picture

*Here is a pic from Sept 2013*


----------



## bellashair (Nov 14, 2013)

~Current hair length - BSB
~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd - Natural
~Goal month - MBL by Dec 2014
~Current reggie and styling choices - Lots of co-washing, deep conditioning & protective styling for the winter
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL/MBL? More deep conditioning treatments.. Less manipulation & laying off sew-in's this year
~Post a beginning picture


----------



## 3jsmom (Nov 14, 2013)

Thanks for the tag!!!! I will be back with deets


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Nov 14, 2013)

Yup I'm all up in this challenge!!!  

~Current hair length: BSB
~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Texlaxed
~Goal month: March for BSL, Dec for MBL
~Current reggie and styling choices: Cowash twice a week, Deep condition once a week, shampoo once a month, tea rinse once a week, GHE when needed, relax every six months, Trim only after relaxers, Bantu knot outs, twist outs, box braids or kinky twists as PS. 
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL/MBL? I plan on incorporating scalp massages more often and I plan to keep my hands out of my hair as I suffer from hands in hair syndrome lol!!
~Post a beginning picture:

Flat Ironed



Wash N Go


----------



## Kerryann (Nov 14, 2013)

This is my starting pic


----------



## Kerryann (Nov 14, 2013)

~Current hair length: All lengths but longest length is a little pass BSL 

~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: NATURAL

~Goal month: DECEMBER 2014

~Current reggie and styling choices: Wash and DC and oil 

~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL/MBL? PROTECTIVE STYLING

~Post a beginning picture: posted


----------



## MissGomes (Nov 14, 2013)

*Current hair length: APL*

*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Transitioning Texlaxed Hair

Goal month: December

Current reggie and styling choices: Wash and DC weekly.  Henna and Indigo when needed (every other month usually).  Airdry.  Rollerset or Twist.  PS unless I have an event or corporate meeting. *

*What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL/MBL?: Moisturizing more often.  Take a vitamin regularly. *

*Post a beginning picture: Will update*


----------



## Lucie (Nov 14, 2013)

I am pretty sure I am MBL already. Can I still join? I am looking to get to full MBL - WL.


----------



## MzOptimistic (Nov 14, 2013)

*~Current hair length:* BS
*~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: *Relaxed
*~Goal month:* June 2014
*~Current reggie and styling choices:* I haven't been taking my vits. I have 1 1/2 packs of Viviscal and I just ordered Biotin 7500 mcgs so I will consistently take my vits . I'm thinking about trying Hair Finity once I finish up Viviscal not sure yet. I will deep condition once a week, co wash once a week when I'm 8 weeks post relaxed. I will either bun or pull my hair back into a ponytail and baggie my ends. Do a hot oil treatment monthly. That's all I can think of now. I'm not going to start back going overboard buying different things. I'm going to keep it simple
*~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL/MBL? *The only thing that I have not been doing was taking my vits so I plan on taking them consistently. Other than that. I'm keeping it simple.
*~Post a beginning picture: *My beginning pic is my siggy pic. I just did a Touch Up last week.








.


----------



## ronie (Nov 14, 2013)

Thanks for the tag miss Duchess, but i am only shoulder length. I think BSL 2014 is a big stretch for my slow growing 4c strands. But i will be lurking, and cheering you on ladies. I have been lurking in the bsl2013, and i know all of the ladies here anyways. 
I'll be happy if i can retain 3 inches to make APL next year. 
Good luck ladies.
BTW love love your album with all the recipes. Wish i could hit paynah on your shea butter mix.
Gotta quit being lazy and start whipping my own.


----------



## Duchess007 (Nov 14, 2013)

Kerryann said:


> This is my starting pic



Gorgeous!!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Duchess007 (Nov 14, 2013)

Lucie said:


> I am pretty sure I am MBL already. Can I still join? I am looking to get to full MBL - WL.



Definitely! We'd love to have you. 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Duchess007 (Nov 14, 2013)

ronie said:


> Thanks for the tag miss Duchess, but i am only shoulder length. I think BSL 2014 is a big stretch for my slow growing 4c strands. But i will be lurking, and cheering you on ladies. I have been lurking in the bsl2013, and i know all of the ladies here anyways.
> I'll be happy if i can retain 3 inches to make APL next year.
> Good luck ladies.
> BTW love love your album with all the recipes. Wish i could hit paynah on your shea butter mix.
> Gotta quit being lazy and start whipping my own.



Lurk away!  Feel free to jump in later if you change your mind. ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Beamodel (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm joining!

Current hair length - BSL

Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd - Relaxed

Goal month - I'm not sure, I need about 3 in

Current reggie and styling choices - Pony tails/buns. Nothing fancy. 

What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL/MBL? - Henna, HOT & maybe a growth aid 

Post a beginning picture


----------



## Dee Raven (Nov 14, 2013)

Duchess007 said:


> Congrats and thanks for the inspiration, Dee Raven! Any photos to share?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I'll try to take some new photos this weekend.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Nov 14, 2013)

Guess I'm in. Will post later this evening


----------



## Kerryann (Nov 14, 2013)

Duchess007 said:


> Gorgeous!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF




Thank u very much


----------



## lamaria211 (Nov 14, 2013)

Yaay im in ill post my stats later


----------



## GettingKinky (Nov 14, 2013)

Kerryann I love your hair! It's so thick and beautiful.


----------



## GettingKinky (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm joining. I'm not sure I'll even be BSL at the end of the year because I plan to slowly trim off 6 inches of bonelaxed ends over the year. But I'm going to hang out here because this is such a great group. 

I'll post a starting pic in early Dec when I have my  hair flat ironed.


----------



## ilong (Nov 14, 2013)

@ronie - I too am just a lil' past SL and set my target goal at BSL for June, MBL in December. I was just looking at all these beautiful heads of long hair and thinking I am "so out of my league" - when I came across your post. Come on and join the challenge anyway. We can be "wannabes" together and encourage one another!!! 
Challenges are just that "challenges" - not do or die!!
I may be out of my league but I am staying all up in this challenge - hoping some of this BSL/MBL hair will rub off on me. So - come on and hang out with me. I am sure some of these beautiful long hair ladies (@Duchess007, @Kerryann, @Lucie, @bellashair, @Froreal3, @tsmith, @naturalagain2, @SincerelyBeautiful, @Beamodel, @BraunSugar) will *"eDopt"*  (thanx BraunSugar) us and help us on this journey.


----------



## lamaria211 (Nov 14, 2013)

Current hair length about 1.5 from bsb. Current regimen wash and DC weekly.  Clarify once a month with Nairobi detox poo. Protein condish when needed. Hard protein every 6-8 weeks with Aphogee 2 step. Moisturize and seal daily. To get to my goals im PS using wigs and buns. Im also using Bee mine growth serum x3 a week. Current vitamins: prenatal, b complex and EVOCO. This pic was taken about a month ago


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Nov 14, 2013)

~Current hair length
~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd
~Goal month
~Current reggie and styling choices
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL/MBL?
~Post a beginning picture

APL
Relaxed (Currently 30 weeks post)
June 2014
Wash 1x Weekly, DC 1x Weekly, Prepoo 1x Weekly, M/S 2x Weekly
Less heat, more moisture


----------



## Duchess007 (Nov 14, 2013)

ilong and ronie, I can't speak for anyone else, but I know I don't think of myself as long-haired.  I think we all have problems giving ourselves credit for our own beautiful heads of hair.  

Anyway, definitely don't count yourself out. We're all in it together. 

Thanks, ilong for the pep talk! 

ronie, I hope you feel just a lil bit more pressured. 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Beautifulwildflower (Nov 15, 2013)

_________________________________________

~Current hair length: BSB? Won't know for sure til the end of Nov. 2013

~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Natural

~Goal month: I'll know better at the end of Nov. 2013

~Current reggie and styling choices: 
     *In the vitamin section, I take (Bee Pollen, DE, MSM and Fish Oil).
     *PS with wigs (track braids underneath), but gonna take Dec. off as I haven't  really seen my hair in 6 months. At the end of Nov.    I will remove ooold color, redeposit color, protein treatment, condition, press and trim off 1/8" to 1/4".
      *Regular hair maintenance has been: 
        -shampoo (Vinegar/water rinses; Trader Joe Nourish Spa as a clarify; Shea Moisture; and Castile Soap), 
        -moisture  maintenance (Olive, jojoba, shea butter, argan, coconut, Vit. E and occasional avocado and grapeseed),
        -protein maintenance (eggs, mayo and aloe vera).

~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL/MBL? Relieve my STRESS!!! as it is counteractive to hair growth - through prayer (give all to Christ cuz He can handle it ) scalp massages for TLC and if I could only invert everyday, it just feels soooo good!


~Post a beginning picture: Starting Dec. 1, 2013.


----------



## LovingLady (Nov 15, 2013)

~Current hair length: 1 inch above bsl

~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Natural

~Goal month: April 2014

~Current (weekey) reggie and styling choices: 
1. Shampoo with Shikakai mud wash, 
2. steam with curl junkie repair me 
3. Steam with a moisturizing conditioner (changes depending on how my hair feels) treatment following the 10:10 rule. 
4. Detangle and retwist hair. 

~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL/MBL?
I am going to leave m hair alone, if it is broken don't fix it.


----------



## BraunSugar (Nov 15, 2013)

ilong said:


> @ronie - I too am just a lil' past SL and set my target goal at BSL for June, MBL in December. I was just looking at all these beautiful heads of long hair and thinking I am "so out of my league" - when I came across your post. Come on and join the challenge anyway. We can be "wannabes" together and encourage one another!!!
> Challenges are just that "challenges" - not do or die!!
> I may be out of my league but I am staying all up in this challenge - hoping some of this BSL/MBL hair will rub off on me. So - come on and hang out with me. I am sure some of these beautiful long hair ladies (@Duchess007, @Kerryann, @Lucie, @bellashair, @Froreal3, @tsmith, @naturalagain2, @SincerelyBeautiful, @Beamodel, @BraunSugar) will virtually adopt us "wannabe's" and help us on this journey.



I'd be happy to eDopt  anybody that needs me. I found my best success through keeping my routine pretty simple. I still feel like I have a long way to go, but I am accepting the fact that my hair is in longish territory now. Even if I see something different in the mirror LoL.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 15, 2013)

ronie, ilong is right...you just never know. C'mon and join us *borg voice* ..

I don't think I'm in long hair territory just yet. I'm on my way though...this time next year I will be a long hair.


----------



## baddison (Nov 15, 2013)

I'm saving my spot!! I'm IN this!!  Will come back and post starting length and picture after I take them in December!!!


----------



## fifigirl (Nov 15, 2013)

Thanks for the tag @Duchess007!

~Current hair length - APL ( Aug 2013)~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd - Relaxed~Goal month- April 2013
~Current reggie and styling choices - DCing every week, Monthly Inversions, Take biotin, b-complex and lycium and licorice extract , use sulphur oil, Ghe at least 4x a week, Avoid heat, PS -Buns and braids, stretching relaxer for 4 months and above
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL/MBL? - Thinking of wigging next year~
Post a beginning picture- Don't have any pictures of my current length as I last did a length check in August. Will do one in December after I relax hair


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 15, 2013)

~Current hair length - *2 inches from BSL*
~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd - *Telaxed*
~Goal month - *I plan to reach full BSL by April-14*
~Current reggie and styling choices - *Protective Styling ALL THE WAY.  I wash and DC once every 7-10 days, M&S daily using the LCO method, dust when needed, texlax at 12 weeks post and henna often.  *
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL/MBL? * I'm manipulating my hair much less to keep my strands on my head.  *
~Post a beginning picture:


----------



## Kerryann (Nov 15, 2013)

ilong said:


> @ronie - I too am just a lil' past SL and set my target goal at BSL for June, MBL in December. I was just looking at all these beautiful heads of long hair and thinking I am "so out of my league" - when I came across your post. Come on and join the challenge anyway. We can be "wannabes" together and encourage one another!!!
> Challenges are just that "challenges" - not do or die!!
> I may be out of my league but I am staying all up in this challenge - hoping some of this BSL/MBL hair will rub off on me. So - come on and hang out with me. I am sure some of these beautiful long hair ladies (@Duchess007, @Kerryann, @Lucie, @bellashair, @Froreal3, @tsmith, @naturalagain2, @SincerelyBeautiful, @Beamodel, @BraunSugar) will virtually adopt us "wannabe's" and help us on this journey.



thank u for the compliment but i don't consider my hair long at all. Its a work in progress. Lets all help each other out to make it to our goal


----------



## JulietWhiskey (Nov 15, 2013)

~Current hair length: *BSL*
~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: *NATCHAL*
~Goal month: *DECEMBER 2014*
~Current reggie and styling choices: *CO-WASH AND DC WEEKLY/MOISTURIZE & SEAL EVERY 2-3 DAYS/MONTHLY PROTEIN TREATMENT FOLLOWED BY MOISTURIZING TREATMENT/TWIST-OUTS*
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL/MBL?: *USING PRODUCTS FROM TEXAS NATURAL SUPPLY FOR MY DC, LEAVE-IN, MOISTURIZING TREATMENT AND SEALING BECAUSE ALTHOUGH THEY ARE EXPENSIVE AND SHIPPING IS A BEAST, THE PRODUCTS REALLY WORK WELL FOR MY HAIR SO I FEEL THEY ARE WORTH IT!  I'VE TRIED USING CHEAPER PRODUCTS AND MY HAIR SUFFERS FOR IT EACH AND EVERY TIME!*
~Post a beginning picture: *NAW, HOMIE.  FOLK AT WORK BE LURKING...*


----------



## MzOptimistic (Nov 15, 2013)

ilong said:


> @ronie - I too am just a lil' past SL and set my target goal at BSL for June, MBL in December. I was just looking at all these beautiful heads of long hair and thinking I am "so out of my league" - when I came across your post. Come on and join the challenge anyway. We can be "wannabes" together and encourage one another!!!
> Challenges are just that "challenges" - not do or die!!
> I may be out of my league but I am staying all up in this challenge - hoping some of this BSL/MBL hair will rub off on me. So - come on and hang out with me. I am sure some of these beautiful long hair ladies (@Duchess007, @Kerryann, @Lucie, @bellashair, @Froreal3, @tsmith, @naturalagain2, @SincerelyBeautiful, @Beamodel, @BraunSugar) will virtually adopt us "wannabe's" and help us on this journey.


 
@ronie aww thanks and I don't consider my hair long either when I first joined I had damaged shoulder length hair and through the info here I was able to reach mb but went to the the dominican's for a blow out when I was 3 months post and *** my hair up so I'm back aiming for WL now so let's motivate and inspire each other to grow to great length. Letss do thisss

I meant to tag ilong lmao


----------



## Guinan (Nov 16, 2013)

Any hair plans this weekend Ladies? I'm thinking about spritzing my braids with some water & sealing it with some olive oil. Right before I put my braids in, I made sure that my hair had a slight of too much protein, so that while I'm in my braids I can just concentrate on my moisture.


----------



## LovingLady (Nov 16, 2013)

pelohello, I am going to be making a large batch of my mud wash with weekend. 

Did you do the braids yourself, how long are you going to keep them in?


----------



## Guinan (Nov 16, 2013)

LovingLady said:


> pelohello, I am going to be making a large batch of my mud wash with weekend.
> 
> Did you do the braids yourself, how long are you going to keep them in?



LovingLady, yup I did them meself. I plan on keeping them in until the 1st week of jan


----------



## Duchess007 (Nov 16, 2013)

pelohello said:


> Any hair plans this weekend Ladies? I'm thinking about spritzing my braids with some water & sealing it with some olive oil. Right before I put my braids in, I made sure that my hair had a slight of too much protein, so that while I'm in my braids I can just concentrate on my moisture.



I'm making more leave-in, moisturizing spray, black soap paste, shower gel, and mud wash. Gonna cowash, DC, and twist or braid up.

Just prepooed with my leave in mix over a sunflower oil/peppermint EO/thyme EO/tea tree mix. 











Update 11a Sunday:

Prepooed overnight under a plastic cap and tee shirt.







Decided to mud wash instead. Then did a two minute tee shirt turban to dry a little. (Same tee from last night). 






Now I'm DCing. Used about 1/3 of my mix (32 oz jar, so ~8 oz.)












Will leave in for a few hours as I'm cleaning up around the house. Using the same bag and tee from last night. 















Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 16, 2013)

Just took down two week old twists (didn't make it to four as they were too scruffy), finger detangled with coconut oil and am prepooing with the coconut oil under a plastic cap over night. Tomorrow I will go ahead and shampoo, do a protein treatment, DC, moisturize seal, and style in some more twists.


----------



## ilong (Nov 16, 2013)

BraunSugar - me, me, me - "eDopt" me!!!   
I know that we are all going to help and support one another to achieve our goals.


----------



## BraunSugar (Nov 16, 2013)

*~Current hair length*
BSL
*
~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd*
Natural

*~Goal month*
MBL in May

*~Current reggie and styling choices*
Wash once a week, Cowash 2x a week, oil rinse, & DC.
Low manipulation styles (wash & gos and the occasional twists)

*~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL/MBL?*
Nothing

*~Post a beginning picture
*
(This is the last time I am posting this picture in a challenge  I'm taking a new one in Dec.)


----------



## ilong (Nov 16, 2013)

Oiling and massaging my scalp with Liquid gold (sulfur) and treating hair loss with oil blend.  Will GHE tonight.  
I need a CHEAP but good leave in conditioner!!!


----------



## ilong (Nov 16, 2013)

@BraunSugar - your hair is so thick and beautiful!

What products do you use in your regimen?


----------



## BraunSugar (Nov 16, 2013)

ilong said:


> @BraunSugar - your hair is so thick and beautiful!
> 
> What products do you use in your regimen?



Thank you! I have never thought of my hair as thick. Maybe because I am always looking at people whose hair has ridiculous density and comparing it to that. 

To clean my hair I use black soap most of the time. I use Suave Almond and Shea Butter Conditioner or Tresemme Naturals to detangle. I use coconut oil for oil rinsing. For deep conditioning I use Hollywood Beauty Olive Cholesterol, and I use flaxseed gel, aloe vera gel (fruit of the earth), or Proclaim Curl Activator Gel as a styler.

I don't try too many new products anymore because I'm hair lazy now.


----------



## NGraceO (Nov 16, 2013)

*Current hair length:* Hmmm.....Idk. Somewhere between BSB & BSL. I've been really uncertain about where my boundaries fall with this. 

*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd:* Texlaxed,  Doing 6 month stretches (as of now lol)

*Goal month:* I'm actually going for WL by New Years 2014. Therefore, I guess I can guestimate and say I hope to be full MBL by August, at least? lol, you can see how uncertain I am.

*Current reggie and styling choices: *This year is ALL about retaining length for me as I've become more aware this year of habits from the past & present that have prevented me from retaining length. 
_Styling Choices:_ For a good part of the year (esp. around 10-12 wks into stretches) I will be placing a heavy emphasis on protective styling (braids & wigs/full weaves). 

_Regimen: _When in braids, I try to moisturize daily and wash every two weeks. I'm beginning to not like my pattern on neglecting/forgetting my hair when in braids, so I may try to not do them so much. When in wigs, I will be able to detangle, wash, & DC weekly, and moisturize daily, leaving my hair in dooky braids under the wigs. This is the option I aim for (wigs vs braids). Right now i am in the process of researching the most realistic-looking wig options to help me feel comfortable commiting to this long-term. All wig experts, tips are welcome!!

*What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL/MBL?*
Emphasis on keeping my hair moisturized, put away, and I've also just started using hydrolyzed keratin as one of my leave-ins, so looking forward to any positive results from that. 

*Post a beginning picture*




Excuse the rolls, Please. Trying to get rid of those, too.


----------



## NGraceO (Nov 16, 2013)

pelohello said:


> Any hair plans this weekend Ladies? I'm thinking about spritzing my braids with some water & sealing it with some olive oil. Right before I put my braids in, I made sure that my hair had a slight of too much protein, so that while I'm in my braids I can just concentrate on my moisture.



pelohello

Yup, just threw in some impromptu senegalese twists yesterday. After removing another set of twists (two weeks ago) and dealing with my 12 week post hair for only TWO WEEKS , I was too thru. It was either a full head weave or braids. Turned out braids were cheaper.  I plan on keeping these in until I can afford a great weave closure....Christmas I guess.


----------



## jennwantslonghurr (Nov 16, 2013)

Hi everyone! This is my first hair challenge and I'm so ready lol.

~Current hair length: grazing bsl

~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: relaxed 28 weeks post

~Goal month: full bsl (1 inch past bottom of bra after trim) June 30, mbl December 31??

~Current reggie and styling choices: This is my longest stretch right now so I'm braided up in a honey comb and wigging it every 6 weeks. I wash and deep condition in braids weekly; moisturize daily. I take vitamins most days.

~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL/MBL?: I want to try the inversion method. I want to increase my water intake and incorporate exercising 5-6 times a week.

~Post a beginning picture: soon as I figure out how to upload from my phone

Attach 233741 http://www.longhaircareforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=233741&d=1384663085


----------



## Kb3auty (Nov 17, 2013)

Thanks for the mention. I made it to APL and seem stuck there. I have hih syndrome, and somewhat scissor happy, and have really slaked off on caring for my hair. I also have split ends and ssk's galore. The new year calls for change. I will be back with pics and regi. I ps for 6 wks (to help keep my hand off my hair) with a sew in. just took it down a few days ago. Will be doing an ayurverdic treatment tomorrow, a trim then twist it. I am planning on co-washing bi-weekly, ayurverdic treatment monthly,  dc every 6wks. and trim every 6months. Ps with braids or twist for 2months at a time. 

HHG


----------



## Theresamonet (Nov 17, 2013)

*Current Hair Length Grazing BSL

Regimen: 


Wash Weekly.
DC (Moisture and Protein) Weekly.
Co-Wash mid week
Moisturize and seal, at least every other day. 
Wear buns Mostly
Dust split ends regularly (I have a lot )


Natural/Relaxed/Other: Relaxed/texturized

Goal Month: MBL June 2014 & WL Dec 2014

What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL/MBL?  

Laziness. I know all the things I should be doing (I've been here long enough); I just can't be bothered to do them. 

Indecisiveness. Could have been WL-- maybe even HL years ago, had I not Big chopped and transitioned 3-4 times. *


----------



## SingBrina (Nov 17, 2013)

Cowashed and put in bantu knots and doing the GHE


----------



## lamaria211 (Nov 17, 2013)

I washed and am now Dcing again today.  Yesterday's wash n dc left my hair dry I think I may have had build up so today I used a sulfate poo


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 17, 2013)

SingBrina your color is gorgeous!

Theresamonet girl, your siggy and your length check had me all confused. You recently texlaxed?  Your hair looks great!


----------



## NGraceO (Nov 17, 2013)

Duchess007 said:


> I'm making more leave-in, moisturizing spray, black soap paste, shower gel, and mud wash. Gonna cowash, DC, and twist or braid up.  Just prepooed with my leave in mix over a sunflower oil/peppermint EO/thyme EO/tea tree mix.  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



You have gorgeous hair!!

NGraceO


----------



## MileHighDiva (Nov 17, 2013)

Theresamonet when and why did you relax?  All that natural hair in your siggy has me jelly!  Your length check/relaxed hair looks nice and healthy.


----------



## Duchess007 (Nov 17, 2013)

NGraceO said:


> You have gorgeous hair!!
> 
> NGraceO



 Thank you! So do you!!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## GettingKinky (Nov 17, 2013)

BraunSugar look at all that hair you have!!  You look like you are almost WL.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Nov 17, 2013)

Duchess007 what is your mudwash recipe?  I was going to try Naptural85's when she released that video some months ago, but the price of all of the ingredients deterred me.  

Also, I've been intrigued by Terrasentials and Muddle Puddle, but with S&H 

I'm scared I may not like it after spending a lot of :dollar:


----------



## Duchess007 (Nov 17, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> Duchess007 what is your mudwash recipe?  I was going to try Naptural85's when she released that video some months ago, but the price of all of the ingredients deterred me.
> 
> Also, I've been intrigued by Terrasentials and Muddle Puddle, but with S&H
> 
> I'm scared I may not like it after spending a lot of :dollar:



This is my current version (this and others are in my album, if you want to poke around. )











But I also love the way i started making it: bentonite, aloe vera *juice*, honey, peppermint EO, and coconut milk. That's what I used to use, but now I use my liquid black soap as a base because I wanted a lather. Plus I've added more Ayurvedic ingredients, but truly bentonite (and/or rhassoul) is the star. 

So if you decide not to go with the longer recipe, try mixing 1/2 cup of bentonite with enough aloe vera juice to make a thick, smooth paste (about 1/4 cup). Then add 2 TBSP of raw honey. Mix in about 1/4 cup of coconut milk and let the mixture  sit overnight. The bentonite will swell, so the next day you should have a better idea of the consistency. Add more aloe vera if necessary (to thin to your desired consistency) and your peppermint EO and you're good to go!

I usually massage into my scalp, put on my length, and let it sit on my hair for a few minutes before rinsing out. 

You could also use lavender in place of peppermint if you're not a fan of the tingles.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## g.lo (Nov 17, 2013)

Duchess007 said:


> I'm making more leave-in, moisturizing spray, black soap paste, shower gel, and mud wash. Gonna cowash, DC, and twist or braid up.  Just prepooed with my leave in mix over a sunflower oil/peppermint EO/thyme EO/tea tree mix.  Update 11a Sunday:  Prepooed overnight under a plastic cap and tee shirt.  Decided to mud wash instead. Then did a two minute tee shirt turban to dry a little. (Same tee from last night).  Now I'm DCing. Used about 1/3 of my mix (32 oz jar, so ~8 oz.)  Will leave in for a few hours as I'm cleaning up around the house. Using the same bag and tee from last night.  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Your dc looks delicious! What in it,


----------



## g.lo (Nov 17, 2013)

BraunSugar said:


> ~Current hair length BSL  ~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd Natural  ~Goal month MBL in May  ~Current reggie and styling choices Wash once a week, Cowash 2x a week, oil rinse, & DC. Low manipulation styles (wash & gos and the occasional twists)  ~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL/MBL? Nothing  ~Post a beginning picture  (This is the last time I am posting this picture in a challenge  I'm taking a new one in Dec.)  http://s1153.photobucket.com/user/braunsugartv/media/oct-2013.jpg.html


Your hair look like Mbl already


----------



## g.lo (Nov 17, 2013)

Today I I rocked my creta girl wig for the first,thinking I was fly, then my 14 year look at me and says: "mum you look like Rick James"


----------



## Duchess007 (Nov 17, 2013)

g.lo said:


> Today I I rocked my creta girl wig for the first,thinking I was fly, then my 14 year look at me and says: "mum you look like Rick James"



Respect for your 14 year old knowing who he is!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Duchess007 (Nov 17, 2013)

g.lo said:


> Your dc looks delicious! What in it,



Recently I've been adding a 15 oz. bottle of VO5 to my recipe (to stretch it) and I'm liking it. This time it's Passion Fruit Smoothie.












Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 17, 2013)

g.lo said:


> Today I I rocked my creta girl wig for the first,thinking I was fly, then my 14 year look at me and says: "mum you look like Rick James"


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Nov 17, 2013)

I love seeing all these beautiful heads of hair!!!

OAN: I used grapeseed oil for the first time today to seal in my leave in after I cowashed. I think i am going to add this oil to my regimen. My hair is feeling very lovely right now!! I don't know what took me so long to use it. Duchess007 I see that you use ayurvedics. How has that helped you on your HHJ? I always wanted to incorporate it into my regimen.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 17, 2013)

BraunSugar said:


> Thank you!* I have never thought of my hair as thick.* Maybe because I am always looking at people whose hair has ridiculous density and comparing it to that.
> 
> To clean my hair I use black soap most of the time. I use Suave Almond and Shea Butter Conditioner or Tresemme Naturals to detangle. I use coconut oil for oil rinsing. For deep conditioning I use Hollywood Beauty Olive Cholesterol, and I use flaxseed gel, aloe vera gel (fruit of the earth), or Proclaim Curl Activator Gel as a styler.
> 
> I don't try too many new products anymore because I'm hair lazy now.



BraunSugar when your twist outs look better than g.lo's Creta Girl wig, you have thick hair.  

BTW, you sure you aren't MBL already? You bout to get kicked out early I see.


----------



## Theresamonet (Nov 17, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> SingBrina your color is gorgeous!
> 
> Theresamonet girl, your siggy and your length check had me all confused. You recently texlaxed?  Your hair looks great!





MileHighDiva said:


> Theresamonet when and why did you relax?  All that natural hair in your siggy has me jelly!  Your length check/relaxed hair looks nice and healthy.



Froreal3 MileHighDiva 

I relaxed months ago. Just haven't changed my siggy.

I started a thread about it. (Which I never came back to post pics in... Sowy )

I'm *so happy* I relaxed, and I feel like I can finally get back to GROWING LENGTH. My natural hair in my siggy is only a few inches shorter than my hair now and that pic was taken over a year ago.  I didn't start retaining length again until I relaxed.


----------



## BraunSugar (Nov 17, 2013)

GettingKinky said:


> BraunSugar look at all that hair you have!!  You look like you are almost WL.





g.lo said:


> Your hair look like Mbl already





Froreal3 said:


> BraunSugar when your twist outs look better than g.lo's Creta Girl wig, you have thick hair.
> 
> BTW, you sure you aren't MBL already? You bout to get kicked out early I see.



Froreal3 I am realizing that maybe I have hairnorexia. 

My hair is at the middle of my bra strap in the pic, and I am planning to trim in December so y'all can't kick me out just yet.


----------



## Duchess007 (Nov 17, 2013)

SincerelyBeautiful said:


> I love seeing all these beautiful heads of hair!!!
> 
> OAN: I used grapeseed oil for the first time today to seal in my leave in after I cowashed. I think i am going to add this oil to my regimen. My hair is feeling very lovely right now!! I don't know what took me so long to use it. Duchess007 I see that you use ayurvedics. How has that helped you on your HHJ? I always wanted to incorporate it into my regimen.



SincerelyBeautiful, I'm trying to thicken up my strands in an attempt to avoid the dreaded SSK's that my hair is famous for. I really do think henna is helping with that. And I love mud washing! I feel like I'm really getting my hair clean. And afterward, my hair just drinks up leave-in. 

OT, I want to work teas into my regimen for detangling, but I haven't quite gotten there yet. 

Which ayurvedics are you thinking of using? What benefits are you hoping to get?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Duchess007 (Nov 17, 2013)

BraunSugar said:


> Froreal3 I am realizing that maybe I have hairnorexia.
> 
> My hair is at the middle of my bra strap in the pic, and I am planning to trim in December so y'all can't kick me out just yet.



Thank you!  We need you for hair por-- I mean, support. ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## g.lo (Nov 17, 2013)

~Current hair length About an inch from BSB

~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd Natural

~Goal month December 13 for BSB and April 2014 for MBL

~Current reggie and styling choices Henna monthly, hard core protein once a month, wash and Dc once a week, moisturize daily, NJoy sulfur oil  3 to 5 days a week. Protective style/low manipulation 99% of time! wearing cornrows for 4 weeks at a time.

~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL/MBL? Might add some supplement

~Post a beginning picture: will update once I take my cornrows out in December


----------



## alanaturelle (Nov 17, 2013)

Here is my info:

~Current hair length: Grazing APL

~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Natural

~Goal month: Aiming BSL by December 31, 2014. Yes, I came to realize that I'm a slow grower.

~Current reggie and styling choices: I started the following regimen in October when I joined the Sulfur challenge. My hope is to make APL by Christmas. Co-wash on Tuesdays and Thursdays; Wash, deep condition on Saturdays. The night before cowash, I apply sulfur mix, massage my scalp and baggy overnight. The night before wash, I apply sulfur and pre-poo, massage my scalp and baggy overnight. My style of choice is Bun. I've worn wigs for two years and was nicely surprised to see that my hair was long enough for buns, 

~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL/MBL?: If I get a decent length with the previous regimen, this will be a keeper.

~Post a beginning picture: I'll post a picture on Christmas when I flat iron. As of now, I'm using the pic in my siggy from July. That was the last time I did an official length check.

HHJ!!!!!!!


----------



## Guinan (Nov 17, 2013)

NGraceO said:


> pelohello
> 
> Yup, just threw in some impromptu senegalese twists yesterday. After removing another set of twists (two weeks ago) and dealing with my 12 week post hair for only TWO WEEKS , I was too thru. It was either a full head weave or braids. Turned out braids were cheaper.  I plan on keeping these in until I can afford a great weave closure....Christmas I guess.



NGraceO, any pics of the twists


----------



## Guinan (Nov 17, 2013)

Duchess007, I made some leavein too! I used 8oz of water, 2tbs of glycerin, and 1/2teasp of tea tree oil


----------



## NGraceO (Nov 17, 2013)

Theresamonet said:


> *Current Hair Length Grazing BSL
> 
> Regimen:
> 
> ...



Yaya! We have similar goals! Go WL 2014!! *crosses fingers* how often so you relax?


----------



## Duchess007 (Nov 17, 2013)

pelohello That sounds awesome.   So many uses for tea tree and glycerin!

How are you liking it?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NGraceO (Nov 17, 2013)

pelohello here ya go!! Wanted the chunky look this time. Haven't even gotten around to dipping the ends in hot water, so they're fuzzy. 

Ps, sry if the pic is huge 






NGraceO


----------



## Duchess007 (Nov 17, 2013)

NGraceO said:


> pelohello here ya go!! Wanted the chunky look this time. Haven't even gotten around to dipping the ends in hot water, so they're fuzzy.
> 
> Ps, sry if the pic is huge
> 
> NGraceO



They look great!!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Guinan (Nov 17, 2013)

Duchess007 said:


> pelohello That sounds awesome.   So many uses for tea tree and glycerin!
> 
> How are you liking it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Duchess007, I like it. I sealed it with olive oil. I wanted a water based leavein, so that it won't cause any dandruff or buildup on my braids


----------



## Guinan (Nov 17, 2013)

@ngrace0, they look great! How long u keepin them in?


----------



## NGraceO (Nov 17, 2013)

pelohello Thank you!! And girl, I'll be lucky if my ADHD self gets a month out of them.

NGraceO


----------



## NGraceO (Nov 17, 2013)

pelohello said:


> Duchess007, I like it. I sealed it with olive oil. I wanted a water based leavein, so that it won't cause any dandruff or buildup on my braids



You seal while in braids? How does that go in the long term? I've never thought to do that....what so you think abt deep conditioning in braids?

NGraceO


----------



## Theresamonet (Nov 17, 2013)

NGraceO said:


> Yaya! We have similar goals! Go WL 2014!! *crosses fingers* how often so you relax?



Haayy! NGraceO I love your texlaxed hair!

I've only touched up once and I did 13 weeks and 4 days. I may not wait that long this time-- I was trying to have a fresh relaxer for my vacation. 

I'm good at stretching though. I've had the best growth/retention during my many transitions.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 17, 2013)

NGraceO Those came out really nice! IDK, you and pelohello are making me want to go back to my extension twists and braids.

As for me right now, these twists will probably last one week and then I will do a twist out for DD's b-day party next week.


----------



## Theresamonet (Nov 17, 2013)

How is everyone's ends looking? I'm *obsessed* with perfect ends. I'm constantly trimming and dusting, trying to make sure I have ZERO splits. This is another reason I haven't retained much growth this year. Between splits and SSKs, my scissors have been working overtime. 

I'm sitting here dusting right now.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 17, 2013)

Theresamonet said:


> How is everyone's ends looking? I'm *obsessed* with perfect ends. I'm constantly trimming and dusting, trying to make sure I have ZERO splits. This is another reason I haven't retained much growth this year. Between splits and SSKs, my scissors have been working overtime.
> 
> I'm sitting here dusting right now.



I wear my hair up 99% of the time and I don't straighten. My ends are fine. I dust probably 1/4 to 1/2 inch every few months when I remember.


----------



## BraunSugar (Nov 17, 2013)

Theresamonet said:


> How is everyone's ends looking? I'm *obsessed* with perfect ends. I'm constantly trimming and dusting, trying to make sure I have ZERO splits. This is another reason I haven't retained much growth this year. Between splits and SSKs, my scissors have been working overtime.
> 
> I'm sitting here dusting right now.



My ends are decent. I have a few SSKs but I never really pay them much mind. They haven't been a problem so I just let them go. I think if I straightened more often, I'd pay more attention to them.


----------



## polished07 (Nov 17, 2013)

For challengers wanting to join, after thanking this post answer the following questions

~Current hair length - BSB 
~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd- Natural
~Goal month- to reach BSL Beg Jan to reach MBL by my wedding in June to be full MBL by Oct Lord willing 
~Current reggie and styling choices- ps'ing w Celies under wigs, cowash weekly, ms every other day, wash every 2-3 weeks, take vits h20 high protein diet and workout 5-6 days per wk 
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL/MBL? Nothing I may try the inversion method and invest in a steamer this winter 
~Post a beginning picture


----------



## naturalagain2 (Nov 18, 2013)

ilong said:


> @ronie - I too am just a lil' past SL and set my target goal at BSL for June, MBL in December. I was just looking at all these beautiful heads of long hair and thinking I am "so out of my league" - when I came across your post. Come on and join the challenge anyway. We can be "wannabes" together and encourage one another!!!
> Challenges are just that "challenges" - not do or die!!
> I may be out of my league but I am staying all up in this challenge - hoping some of this BSL/MBL hair will rub off on me. So - come on and hang out with me. I am sure some of these beautiful long hair ladies (@Duchess007, @Kerryann, @Lucie, @bellashair, @Froreal3, @tsmith, @naturalagain2, @SincerelyBeautiful, @Beamodel, @BraunSugar) will *"eDopt"*  (thanx BraunSugar) us and help us on this journey.







Never thought I would see my name and long hair in the same sentence .

I'm still learning a lot myself but if I can help in any way I would be honored too!


----------



## Beamodel (Nov 18, 2013)

Theresamonet said:


> How is everyone's ends looking? I'm obsessed with perfect ends. I'm constantly trimming and dusting, trying to make sure I have ZERO splits. This is another reason I haven't retained much growth this year. Between splits and SSKs, my scissors have been working overtime.  I'm sitting here dusting right now.



I completely understand what you are saying. My ends are fine but I still dust way too often. I need to step away from the scissors.


----------



## Beamodel (Nov 18, 2013)

ilong & ronie

I too was at shoulder length for a long time. What I feel has helped me was deep conditioning treatments twice a week, moisturizing & sealing, and Mega Tek. You sure can hang out and we can support one another to obtain healthy hair


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 18, 2013)

Used some Hairveda Whipped Crème Ends sealed with HH Carrot Frosting on one side. HH Mango Colada sealed with HH Mango Cloud on the other side. 

I'm conflicted about Blk Friday.


----------



## ilong (Nov 18, 2013)

Theresamonet - I hope my ends are behaving themselves.   Haven't had a trim since April - but I PS 99% of the time under wigs and don't use heat.  End of December will be busy for me.   I plan to get a "light" trim, good press for a length check, start a new vitamin regimen, implement an additional PS.  

Naturalagain - I am sure it's a good feeling to be recognized as a member in the long hair club.  Can't wait to become a club member. <lol> Thanks for the support.  

Beamodel - thank you for the tips and support.  I live in an area where there is definitely a "winter season".  M&S w/GHE will of course leave my hair damp.  Any suggestions on a workaround?  I still have an unused bottle of Mega-Tek I may include in my Jan '14 regimen


----------



## Beamodel (Nov 18, 2013)

ilong

I'm in New Orleans so winter time is almost non existent here for the mist part. Crack open that a Mega Tek. I applied mines to my scalp mixed with an oil.


----------



## kinky curlygenie (Nov 18, 2013)

Can I join 
~Current hair length - somewhere between bsb and bsl ( I've bin told I wear my bra low) 
~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd- Natural
~Goal month-  I want to make bsl by Dec by we'll see.  And I will give myself until the end of 2014 I'm taking into account any trims plus my hair had layers 
~Current reggie and styling choices- 
Co-wash once a week atm, psing as much as possible, I use henna every other month has done wonders still contemplating using red henna. Dcing every other week
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL/MBL? 
Thinking of switching up my psing styles like twists or braids atm I will be wigging it but when it comes to finals I will be in twist or braids.  Im tampering with idea of inversion method we'll see
~Post a beginning picture
Done a s&d session so I'm still at this point 




[/QUOTE]


----------



## NGraceO (Nov 18, 2013)

Theresamonet said:


> Haayy! NGraceO I love your texlaxed hair!  I've only touched up once and I did 13 weeks and 4 days. I may not wait that long this time-- I was trying to have a fresh relaxer for my vacation.  I'm good at stretching though. I've had the best growth/retention during my many transitions.



THANK YOU!! 
And again, we're in similar situations. My next touch up will be my third ever. I prefer stretching for six months (not the process- I hate dealing with all this new growth- but the results. I do better relaxing more hair at a time). The one time I relaxed at three months was a disaster, I iverlapped something serious. Wah. 



Froreal3 said:


> NGraceO Those came out really nice! IDK, you and pelohello are making me want to go back to my extension twists and braids.  As for me right now, these twists will probably last one week and then I will do a twist out for DD's b-day party next week.



Thank you!!! 



Theresamonet said:


> How is everyone's ends looking? I'm obsessed with perfect ends. I'm constantly trimming and dusting, trying to make sure I have ZERO splits. This is another reason I haven't retained much growth this year. Between splits and SSKs, my scissors have been working overtime.  I'm sitting here dusting right now.



My ends are a ratchet mess. I am constantly cutting. Time I cut and think I'm good, I look back and they're split again. I think it's residual damage from bad hair care practices of the past.  it just sucks because I should prob be waist length from all the hairier had to chop off all these months  

NGraceO


----------



## TamaraShaniece (Nov 18, 2013)

I'm just a prospect...


----------



## virtuenow (Nov 18, 2013)

TamaraShaniece said:


> I'm just a prospect...



  @TamaraShaniece we're all prospects.  What's your story?


----------



## ilong (Nov 18, 2013)

Beamodel - MegaTek is a heavy protein condish, right?   I haven't taken time to analyze if my hair is a protein hog or not.  But when I saw the Megatek last week - I made a mental note to use it soon.  You just made soon come sooner!


----------



## alanaturelle (Nov 18, 2013)

Theresamonet said:


> How is everyone's ends looking? I'm *obsessed* with perfect ends. I'm constantly trimming and dusting, trying to make sure I have ZERO splits. This is another reason I haven't retained much growth this year. Between splits and SSKs, my scissors have been working overtime.
> 
> I'm sitting here dusting right now.



My ends are ok. I'm flat ironing for Xmas and will trim if I have to. You need to hide the scissors,


----------



## alanaturelle (Nov 18, 2013)

Applied my sulfur mix, massaged my scalp and currently baggying. I'll cowash in the morning and put right back in a bun.


----------



## Guinan (Nov 19, 2013)

NGraceO said:


> You seal while in braids? How does that go in the long term? I've never thought to do that....what so you think abt deep conditioning in braids?
> 
> NGraceO



NGraceO, I DC when I had my twists & it wasnt too bad. The probem was the conditioner was too thick, so I plan on using Shea moisture restorative conditioner since it's light. I M&S ever 2weeks and plan on DC every two weeks. I try to stay with water based products, so that I can avoid matting and buildup.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Nov 19, 2013)

I cowashed last night with VO5 Shea Cashmere. Tried it for the first time last night and I really like it. That and Passion fruit smoothie is my favorite V05 conditioner so far. Putting heavy oils on my hair after washing and using tea as a final rinse has been really good for my hair so far. Haven't had to use much product after either since heavily oiling my hair, just a little hair dew leave in and MD Apricot Butter and I'm good to go.


----------



## alanaturelle (Nov 19, 2013)

So I cowashed this morning and used for the very first time Eden Bodyworks Coconut Shea cleansing cowash and that stuff is great, lol. My hair wasn't stripped and felt great. I might actually prefer that to As I Am. I will pick up the leave in as well next time when I hit Wal-Mart.


----------



## Fhrizzball (Nov 19, 2013)

So it may take me longer to reach MBL than planned. I attempted a rollerset on my hair again. Horrible yet again so I think I'll just cut my losses and stick to curlformers even though they don't last long. Flatironing my roots turned into flat ironing my hair and realizing that I have the worst flatiron ever. My ends felt awful and my roots didn't even get that straight. I ended up trimming around 2 inches so I'm back at the beginning of BSL. In hindsight my ends perhaps also felt that way due to poor straightening techniques but my hair feels so much better now. I don't think I will be straightening anytime soon and if so I'll try to find a hairstylist I trust for it. 

As it stands I think I won't be MBL till May/June at the least as opposed March as I hoped and WL doesn't seem to be in my future for 2014. I'm going to be full PS mode next year though and might try my hand at the Hairfinity everyone keeps raving about so we'll see. 

Attached is my 5 day old hair. I've just been conditioning it with soy butter which I love and EVCO. It actually feels moisturized and if it wasn't for my roots I would stretch it until December. Also why is it that even my straight hair shrinks up. It's at APL when I'm around BSL. Even when I get it done professional it happens...

Forgive the backfat. I'm working on that...


----------



## Beamodel (Nov 19, 2013)

ilong said:


> Beamodel - MegaTek is a heavy protein condish, right?   I haven't taken time to analyze if my hair is a protein hog or not.  But when I saw the Megatek last week - I made a mental note to use it soon.  You just made soon come sooner!



ilong
Yes but I apply it to my scalp. I don't deep condition with it.


----------



## TamaraShaniece (Nov 19, 2013)

virtuenow said:


> @TamaraShaniece we're all prospects.  What's your story?



virtuenow

My goal is full APL by mid 2014 and full BSL by Dec '2014 but if I just so happen to reach MBL any time in 2014...that would be awesome.


----------



## Guinan (Nov 19, 2013)

I applied sum eco styler gel to the front of my hair. I have my hair in a cute bun. I'll try to take sum pics and upload later.


----------



## virtuenow (Nov 19, 2013)

Well, I don't believe in length checks ladies...so this is going to be interesting.  I mean, I do not pull my hair down to certain spots on my body.  I refuse to do acrobatics to do a length check. I have 85-90% shrinkage so that's not my forte'.  My hair is going to have to get there on its own.  So my goal reflects my [non-heat] stretched goal.


----------



## SingBrina (Nov 19, 2013)

Deep conditioning my hair right now. Also did a coffee rinse. Not sure if I will do bantu knot outs or flat iron


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Nov 20, 2013)

Hi all!

Longtime lurker here, may I join? 

~Current hair length  Past APL, grazing BSL
~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd  Natural
~Goal month  March 2014 for BSL, July 2014 for MBL
~Current reggie and styling choices  PSing with wigs, halfwigs and buns, protein/moisture DCs as needed. Also henna monthly, oiling/moisturizing scalp
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL/MBL?  Babying my ends like it's my second job lol
~Post a beginning picture
Not planning on flat ironing my hair until sometime next year, so I'm just doing a pull test while in flat twists that are covered by a half wig.


----------



## Guinan (Nov 20, 2013)

Here's the pics of my braided bun!


----------



## alanaturelle (Nov 20, 2013)

^^^^ that's very cute and you hair looks really thick,


----------



## Mjon912 (Nov 20, 2013)

Hey Ladies... I'm MJ

-I'm Currently APL
-15.5 months into my transition to natural
-I'm not sure when I will hit BSL because of the frequent trims that I do but hopefully before dec 2014
-I wear my hair straight 100% of the time and up in a bun 95%of the time 
-I do my wash routine every 2 weeks but now that my son is getting older (he's almost 6months) I hope to be able to wash and set every 7-10 days

Here's my starting pic... I just trimmed my ends nov 9


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 20, 2013)

pelohello said:


> Here's the pics of my braided bun!



Girl, ALL of that hair on your head!!!  My fine strands always make my buns look like I'm still NL/SL, smh.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## virtuenow (Nov 20, 2013)

Fhrizzball you do realize that waistlength is the smallest part of your torso, right?  It looks like your tape measurer is at hip length.


----------



## Fhrizzball (Nov 20, 2013)

virtuenow said:


> Fhrizzball you do realize that waistlength is the smallest part of your torso, right?  It looks like your tape measurer is at hip length.



Oh sorry those are beads not a tape measure. I seem to have a problem with determining MBL more than anything. I guess with that I should actually measure as oppose to going by the bottom of whatever bra I'm wearing.


----------



## MizzBFly (Nov 20, 2013)

whoo!!
this year I tell you- ups, downs, trims and cuts but it's over and time to start anew.

~Current hair length- FULL BSL -FINALLY
~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd- texlaxed
~Goal month- March or May
~Current reggie and styling choices- in my profile and PS styling mostly
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL/MBL?- trim a lil' after every relaxer to maintain thick, delicious ends- switch to a texturizer for consistant results
~Post a beginning picture


----------



## NGraceO (Nov 20, 2013)

MizzBFly TBH, your brastrap looks like it stops at your waist. Are you sure you won't be *Waist Length* By March or May? IF so, WHOOP, WHOOP!


----------



## MizzBFly (Nov 20, 2013)

NGraceO
I wish am, I was until I cut in Nov. but it wasn't worth claiming b/c of the thin, uneven lengths I could barely capture a good shot on camera. 
Anyhoo Im full BSL and MBL is a snap away so Im in good spirits with my full ends now honey

I am attaching another pic to show the length difference now*pink* (ends where bumped with flexi rods all week) and where I need to be no later than May of 2014.*turquoise*


----------



## mami2010 (Nov 21, 2013)

I will be joining, I have had serious breakage in the past 3 months and need to really get back to caring for my hair. Will be back with my info.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Nov 21, 2013)

~Current hair length
Between armpit and bra strap

~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd 
Texlaxed

~Goal month Goal for bra strap is april 2014. 
The goal for Mbl is Dec 2014

~Current reggie and styling choices 
My reggie is really simple. Wash between once a week and once every two weeks. Shampoo Deep condition for at least 30 min. Apply leave in and seal with a natural butter. Then put in wet bun and bun til next wash. 

Once every few months get my hair done at the hairdresser to check length.

Relax once or twice a year. 

~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL/MBL? I don't plan to change anything to get to bsl and mbl. 

~Post a beginning picture


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Nov 21, 2013)

Current hair length- *BSL, but about to cut back to APL*
~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd- *Natural*
~Goal month- December 2014
~Current reggie and styling choices-* Rebuilding my reggie and I will be Under a wig or sew-in thee entire year*
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL/MBL? *My hair broke off severly over the last 2years due to living overseas and now I need to get back to taking care of my hair like I did when I first joined in 09'*
~Post a beginning picture- *will post  in the next few weeks before my install.*


----------



## MizzBFly (Nov 21, 2013)

@ BronxJazzy- nice full ends

13StepsAhead-starting fresh with a nice cut is a great idea! you'll definately not have to worry about carrying old baggage


----------



## Guinan (Nov 21, 2013)

I can't wait for black Friday & cyber Monday! I am gonna go HAM @ ulta, sally & @ MAC. I worked overtime just to be able to spend crazy on hair & makeup products


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Nov 21, 2013)

MizzBFlyy yea I know I can make it because this is my second time reaching BSL (within 2yrs), but having to keep cutting back in between to get rid of splits due to hard water issues while living abroad was terrible.


----------



## MizzBFly (Nov 21, 2013)

13StepsAhead said:


> MizzBFlyy yea I know I can make it because this is my second time reaching BSL (within 2yrs), but having to keep cutting back in between to get rid of splits due to hard water issues while living abroad was terrible.



oh that sucks

well I know you must know what to do now, I have a shower filter and it's awesome so I wont have to clarify as often because of hard water and mineral deposits.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 21, 2013)

I strayed from my usual twists.











Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## MizzBFly (Nov 21, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> I strayed from my usual twists.
> 
> View attachment 234289
> 
> ...



nice, full puff


----------



## g.lo (Nov 21, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> I strayed from my usual twists.
> 
> View attachment 234289
> 
> ...



Nice bun


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 21, 2013)

pelohello said:


> I can't wait for black Friday & cyber Monday! I am gonna go HAM @ ulta, sally & @ MAC. I worked overtime just to be able to spend crazy on hair & makeup products



*Hi fives pelohello*


----------



## lamaria211 (Nov 21, 2013)

Im Dcing with EVOCO and loving how my hair feels


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 21, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> I strayed from my usual twists.  Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4



NICE!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Nov 21, 2013)

MizzBFly said:


> @ BronxJazzy- nice full ends
> 
> @13StepsAhead-starting fresh with a nice cut is a great idea! you'll definately not have to worry about carrying old baggage


Thanks. I got a fresh trim and am ready to grow. 

 I washed and dc my hair for like 45 min with Myhoneychild olive you. Then I put my leave in and sealed with hempseed butter. I'm determined to see some growth from that pic. That pic was taken at the end of October. So there should be noticeable growth by the end of December when I get my hair done again. I'm going to get a roller set so it won't be as straight.


----------



## Bun Mistress (Nov 21, 2013)

I am joining this challenge it will be my second time at bsl. I miss my longer hair more and more.


----------



## Duchess007 (Nov 22, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> I strayed from my usual twists.
> 
> Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4






Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## MizzBFly (Nov 22, 2013)

BronxJazzy said:


> Thanks. I got a fresh trim and am ready to grow.
> 
> I washed and dc my hair for like 45 min with Myhoneychild olive you. Then I put my leave in and sealed with hempseed butter. I'm determined to see some growth from that pic. That pic was taken at the end of October. So there should be noticeable growth by the end of December when I get my hair done again. I'm going to get a roller set so it won't be as straight.



Oowww I love some hempseed oil, it makes my Hair so silky, does the hemp butter do the same?

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Nov 22, 2013)

MizzBFly said:


> Oowww I love some hempseed oil, it makes my Hair so silky, does the hemp butter do the same?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



 Yes...Hempseed butter penetrates my hair and makes it feel so soft. I love this stuff.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Nov 22, 2013)

I did something different today. I did the loc method. I've heard so much about it so wanted to give it a try. My hair doesn't need moisture but I wanted to try it out anyways for curiosities sake. I used kinky curly knot today, unrefined avocado oil, and hempseed butter. My hair feels soft not greasy.


----------



## TheNDofUO (Nov 22, 2013)

I know I barely post because the hair journey is boring when you are on long term protective styles but: I GRADUATED BSL 2013!!! WEEEEEEEEE!!!!
I actually can't believe it I've been swinging my hair all around. My ends need help so I don't know if I'll be reaching MBL by the end of 2014 but I'm feeling all the patience in the world atm. So with out further ado:
~Current hair length: BSL 
~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Texlaxed
~Goal month: Feb 2015?
~Current reggie and styling choices: Wigs, Crochet braids and buns.
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL/MBL? Step up moisturising and detangling game to remove tangles and start trimming again.
~Post a beginning picture: see siggy


----------



## jennwantslonghurr (Nov 22, 2013)

Congratulations! TheNDofUO


----------



## TheNDofUO (Nov 22, 2013)

jennwantslonghurr
Thank you!


----------



## lamaria211 (Nov 22, 2013)

I relaxed today and im going to try my first roller set. Wish me luck


----------



## Duchess007 (Nov 22, 2013)

lamaria211 said:


> I relaxed today and im going to try my first roller set. Wish me luck



Good luck, lamaria211! We'd love to see pics. (Hint) :-D

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Guinan (Nov 22, 2013)

^^^lamaria211, I 2nd the pics


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 23, 2013)

TamaraShaniece said:


> virtuenow
> 
> My goal is full APL by mid 2014 and full BSL by Dec '2014 but if I just so happen to reach MBL any time in 2014...that would be awesome.



Did you cut your hair because your July pic looks full APL/grazing BSB. TamaraShaniece


----------



## naturalagain2 (Nov 23, 2013)

Got up 1 this morning with my daughter sick (she threw up everywhere)! After tending to her and throughly cleaning up everything I wasn't sleepy so I cowashed with WEN lavender, then made my clay treatment with butters n bars original conditioning mask mixed with  V05 Shea cashmere, almond oil and vatika frosting. I plan to rinse it out with a V05 condish and seal with my heavy oils. I plan to do a final rinse with my nettle and outstraw tea. I will moisturize with hair dew and seal with MD Apricot hair butter.


----------



## Guinan (Nov 23, 2013)

^^^aww, I hope ur daughter feels better.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Nov 23, 2013)

Thanks pelohello.


----------



## Guinan (Nov 23, 2013)

I have no hair plans & no social plans for the weekend due to low funds. Thank goodness I spent the last bit of moolah I had on a case of beer & a pack of ciggs (I know my priorities r crazy). I'm officially counting down till pay day!


----------



## alanaturelle (Nov 23, 2013)

I prepoo overnight and this morning just washed and applied DC. I had to go work today so I'll probably wash the DC out tonight if I'm not too tired. I hate when I have to spend my Saturdays at work but I love the OT that I get,


----------



## TheRealMe (Nov 23, 2013)

I've been waiting to catch this thread! 

Count me in!

*Current hair length - BSL

*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd - Natural

*Goal month - March/May 2014

*Current reggie and styling choices - braids for the next 2 months (give or take). Spray hair with water and EVCO mix when needed. Shampoo when needed. Deep protein treatments when needed (I do not have an exact day or time. I just do what feels right).

*What do you plan on changing (if anything) to reach goal? - MORE moisture, MORE protein. 
Also, constant  protective styles are my aide in retaining. It just works, so more of that LOL.

*Post a beginning picture - phone is too full to retrieve photo. LOL. I work 2 jobs and go to school so it may be a little while before I post a photo. 
(see avatar)


----------



## TamaraShaniece (Nov 23, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> Did you cut your hair because your July pic looks full APL/grazing BSB. @TamaraShaniece



Froreal3 yes I cut it


----------



## alanaturelle (Nov 23, 2013)

I just got home from work and too tired to do anything right now. So the deep condish would be overnight and I'll rinse it out tomorrow,


----------



## lamaria211 (Nov 23, 2013)

My roller set was not such hit. But I did get to wrap it afterwards and I haven't wrapped my hair in over 4 years. So im still happy. I trimmed again but my hair is in great shape now, so im just maintaining till next wash day


----------



## ilong (Nov 24, 2013)

Congratulations TheNDofUO

BronxJazzy where do you buy your Hempseed butter?

naturalagain2 - where do you buy your avocado butter?



I want to use more butters in the winter months.  I only have shea and want to add some more to my stash.  Any suggestions on a good place to purchase butters?

TIA


----------



## Dee Raven (Nov 24, 2013)

Duchess007 said:


> Congrats and thanks for the inspiration, Dee Raven! Any photos to share?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Well, weeks later...here are length check photos I took from today. So a little background, I grew my hair to TBL as of last year. Then January of this year, I chopped the top because I needed to get rid of some heat damage, which left my hair just shy of APL. That's the part that I was growing out for this year's challenge and it looks like it's actually within an inch of waist length, which was a great surprise. I also included the bottom of my hair which I have been maintaining at WSL for most of the year to allow the top to catch up. It's a little past HL. Ya! Time really is hair's best friend.


----------



## Duchess007 (Nov 24, 2013)

Dee Raven said:


> Well, weeks later...here are length check photos I took from today. So a little background, I grew my hair to TBL as of last year. Then January of this year, I chopped the top because I needed to get rid of some heat damage, which left my hair just shy of APL. That's the part that I was growing out for this year's challenge and it looks like it's actually within an inch of waist length, which was a great surprise. I also included the bottom of my hair which I have been maintaining at WSL for most of the year to allow the top to catch up. It's a little past HL. Ya! Time really is hair's best friend.


 
Thank you so much for sharing!  That is awesome.


----------



## Duchess007 (Nov 24, 2013)

lamaria211 said:


> My roller set was not such hit. But I did get to wrap it afterwards and I haven't wrapped my hair in over 4 years. So im still happy. I trimmed again but my hair is in great shape now, so im just maintaining till next wash day


 
I did a roller set once... it was... not good.


----------



## ilong (Nov 25, 2013)

Dee Raven - beautiful lenght and your hair looks thick.   What is your hair type and regimen? 
Would you consider yourself a "fast grower"? 
I'm a slow grower - so although I'd love to achieve the lengths - I know it will take YEARS and YEARS.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 25, 2013)

Dee Raven said:


> Well, weeks later...here are length check photos I took from today. So a little background, I grew my hair to TBL as of last year. Then January of this year, I chopped the top because I needed to get rid of some heat damage, which left my hair just shy of APL. That's the part that I was growing out for this year's challenge and it looks like it's actually within an inch of waist length, which was a great surprise. I also included the bottom of my hair which I have been maintaining at WSL for most of the year to allow the top to catch up. It's a little past HL. Ya! Time really is hair's best friend.



Wait, what? You weren't even APL in the beginning of the year and you are grazing WL?  I knew your hair was long, so when you were like "I just made MBL" I was like 

Dee Raven you must have some above average growth! Your hair looks great! 

ETA: Reggie, hair type (curl pattern, strand size, porosity if you know 'em) please?


----------



## g.lo (Nov 25, 2013)

Dee Raven said:


> Well, weeks later...here are length check photos I took from today. So a little background, I grew my hair to TBL as of last year. Then January of this year, I chopped the top because I needed to get rid of some heat damage, which left my hair just shy of APL. That's the part that I was growing out for this year's challenge and it looks like it's actually within an inch of waist length, which was a great surprise. I also included the bottom of my hair which I have been maintaining at WSL for most of the year to allow the top to catch up. It's a little past HL. Ya! Time really is hair's best friend.


  This is crazy growing, please spill all the details!


----------



## pearlific1 (Nov 25, 2013)

For those looking for the single BSL 2014 Challenge:

I received a few messages asking for it to be locked or deleted because there were too many BSL threads and it was confusing for subscribers.  I knew this would happen. An update was posted in BSL 2014 before it disappeared informing challengers that thread would be locked and to consider joining a merged challenge. I apologize if the thread was removed before you saw the message.

HHG


----------



## jennwantslonghurr (Nov 25, 2013)

Congratulations! Dee Raven looks like all of your hard work paid off!


----------



## sunbubbles (Nov 25, 2013)

good lord, i need this, sign me up!


~Current hair length: APL
~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: NATURAL
~Goal month: DEC 31ST 2014 11:59PM! 
~Current reggie and styling choices: ANYTHING PROTECTIVE W/ THE OCCASIONAL FREE DAY( I.E. BRAIDS.... BRAIDS UNDER WIGS.... MICROBRAIDS.... MORE BRAIDS, LOL.....TWISTS....ETC
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL/MBL?: I WILL BE ADDING PRITEVA VITAMINS
~Post a beginning picture: SOON TO COME! PRETTY MUCH THE SAME AS MY AVI


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Nov 25, 2013)

ilong said:


> Congratulations @TheNDofUO
> 
> @BronxJazzy where do you buy your Hempseed butter?
> 
> ...


I got my hempseed butter from ebay. But you can get it from Camden grey. They have lots of different butters including avocado butter.


----------



## Dee Raven (Nov 25, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> Wait, what? You weren't even APL in the beginning of the year and you are grazing WL?  I knew your hair was long, so when you were like "I just made MBL" I was like
> 
> Dee Raven you must have some above average growth! Your hair looks great!
> 
> ETA: Reggie, hair type (curl pattern, strand size, porosity if you know 'em) please?



I know I was really sad when I had to cut it. Well, I was happy to have my hair back because I couldn't do wngs or really enjoy my natural hair out, but I was sad when I realized how much I had cut off. And I cut it myself and didn't know what I was doing, so I hacked off more than necessary. My mom was with me and she at one point was like just stop cutting, Dee. erplexed This is why I definitely say, rule of thumb, if you are planning on having long hair, make your decisions today that will result in the hair you want in two years from now because that hair will still be with you. 



ilong said:


> Dee Raven - beautiful lenght and your hair looks thick.   What is your hair type and regimen?
> Would you consider yourself a "fast grower"?
> I'm a slow grower - so although I'd love to achieve the lengths - I know it will take YEARS and YEARS.





g.lo said:


> This is crazy growing, please spill all the details!



The Details...
*Hair type:* 
I'm primarily 4a with a patch of 3c at the very top of my hair, fine, dense hair, very low porosity except for the patch of 3c. My hair has average growth, 6 inches a year. But I'm also short. From APL to MBL on me is 5.5 inches, which can be done in a year. 
*Hair Reggie:* 
I have a very simple reggie. Once a week I put coconut oil and conditioner (usually a cheap one, but occasionally I'll use a mask or some other deep conditioner). I leave it in for 30 mins to whenever I feel like washing my hair, then detangle with denman in the shower (because I have so many strands, this is a must or my hair will knot more because of unremoved shed hair). I don't really co-wash, I just brush the conditioner that's already in the hair out. And as necessary (maybe once a month) a will shampoo my scalp. I don't have favorite products anymore, they all really do the same thing. But I have been enjoying Nioxin #5 Cleanser shampoo because it gets the scalp really clean and gives a little tingle. It's on the pricier side, but as rarely as I use it, I think I could have the bottle for at least 2 years. 
*Styling: *
I have 2 go to styles which I feel like I've perfected this year. One is a modified wash-n-go. My hair is super coily, so I can't do a straight wash-n-go without it shrinking to my ears and getting in all kinds of knots. So what I do is, put all the leave-in product in then put the hair in 6 loose twists overnight. It leaves me with a stretched wng. The other style I've been doing is a braidout with 6 braids (my hair is really fine, I could probably even get away with just 4 braids). So they're very similar styles and take less than 30 minutes once a week to do. Ya! For happy hair, I will restyle during the middle of the week, but if I'm lazy, I'll put it in a loose ponytail or bun and call it a day. And I pineapple at night. I've flat-ironed my hair once this year. May do it again around Christmas.
Hair Maintenance: 
*Trims*
I trim my hair in general twice a year around 1/2 inch. I do it myself, I haven't been to a salon in 3 years and it is my #1 recommendation to anyone trying to grow their hair out. Stylists make more money off of you with short, dyed hair. 
*Protein*
So like I mentioned before, I don't have favorite products, they're all interchangeable imo, with the exception of Lush's Henna Rouge. As a fine-haired person, I try to henna my hair every 3 - 6 months. It is a process, a long and messy process so it's definitely not for everyone. But I have tried many types of henna and other protein dcs over my 7 years being a natural and this product is without competition for my hair. It leaves the hair feeling both extra strong AND extra moist/soft, which if you've ever done a henna treatment you know is like an oxymoron. I've also heard that henna helps maintain the ends of the hair longer, and looking at my growth this year, I can't disagree.

So that's it. Very simple. HHJ.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 25, 2013)

^^Thanks Dee Raven for that very detailed post! Excellent inspiration.  I'm fine haired as well and only trim about three times a year, but I also ps 100% in twists pinned up, so I feel like there's hope. I'm also going to look into this Lush henna. 

You should post this update in the original fine hair thread.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Nov 25, 2013)

ilong said:


> Congratulations TheNDofUO
> 
> BronxJazzy where do you buy your Hempseed butter?
> 
> ...



ilong fromnaturewithlove.com should have some. Hope that helps.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Nov 25, 2013)

i will be back friday with more information AND a new starting pic ( im relaxing my virgin bsb hair this friday) . im gonna have to start off a new reggie i guess....

im scared and excited. i might have to cut ( damage) but we will see what the stylist says( she is not into cutting and prefers repairing).. at least she is not scissor happy!

FRIDAY IM BACK WITH NEW RELAXED PICS AND DETAILS. 
wish me luck


----------



## coolsista-paris (Nov 25, 2013)

DeeRaven : beautiful hair and amazing growth!!!!!!

congrats. and indeed it would be a great idea to post in the original fine hair thread


----------



## coolsista-paris (Nov 25, 2013)

DeeRaven: very beautiful hair! and wooooow thats amazing growth. lucky you!  congrats.

and yeah indeed you should post in the original fine hair thread ;-) it will help and inspire many


----------



## MayaNatural (Nov 25, 2013)

I was placing a order with Vitacost for Teas and I searched Hemp Seed Butter.. They have the attached Hemp Seed Butter, can I use this on my hair? It's 100% raw organic hemp seeds but I do not want to attract ants or anything while I sleep LOL!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Nov 25, 2013)

I'm in 

Woot woot


----------



## ilong (Nov 25, 2013)

@pearlific1 - thank you for coming in here and clearing up the confusion.  Sorry the thread/challenge was deleted. It had some great momentum and lots of challengers signed up.


----------



## Ogoma (Nov 26, 2013)

NVM. Nobody asked me.


----------



## g.lo (Nov 26, 2013)

I think I had a growth spurt, Beginning of the month I remember pulling the front of my hair and it was barely reaching my bottom lip, and yesterday while moisturising I thought my hair looked much longer, so I pulled the same spot and it reached my chin


----------



## coolsista-paris (Nov 26, 2013)

g.lo said:


> I think I had a growth spurt, Beginning of the month I remember pulling the front of my hair and it was barely reaching my bottom lip, and yesterday while moisturising I thought my hair looked much longer, so I pulled the same spot and it reached my chin



i need a growth spurt too! im gonna br cutting some length off normally, due to damage :-(


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 26, 2013)

Ogoma said:


> NVM. Nobody asked me.



Ogoma Nah, you can't do that.


----------



## MayaNatural (Nov 26, 2013)

I would love to join this challenge. 

I'm 5'2 and currently APL
Natural as of 2/17/12
Goal Month- June 

Current Reggie-
Wash, Deep Condition, Tea/Oil Rinse and Style once a week. Protein Treatments every 2 weeks because my hair is now colored. Steam weekly and GHE 3x or more per week. My current styles are Braid Outs, Twists and roller sets.

My plan is to trim my ends every 4-6 months, add Ayurvedic powders into my reggie and take my time detangling weekly. I'm debating if I will keep coloring my hair or grow it out and try Henna.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## PureSilver (Nov 26, 2013)

Dee Raven said:


> Well, weeks later...here are length check photos I took from today. So a little background, I grew my hair to TBL as of last year. Then January of this year, I chopped the top because I needed to get rid of some heat damage, which left my hair just shy of APL. That's the part that I was growing out for this year's challenge and it looks like it's actually within an inch of waist length, which was a great surprise. I also included the bottom of my hair which I have been maintaining at WSL for most of the year to allow the top to catch up. It's a little past HL. Ya! Time really is hair's best friend.



Are you sure this is the challenge for you Dee Raven. My word your hair is lovely. Thanks for the inspiration pics.


----------



## PureSilver (Nov 26, 2013)

Current hair length - I have no idea
Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd - newly Rexlaxed
Goal month - June 2014
Current reggie and styling choices: M&S daily,  Daily bunning....high or low
What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL/MBL? - Adding Aphogee products to my regimen and more vitamins, M & S daily wash weekly (started already)
Post a beginning picture - will post a pick on Friday


----------



## lamaria211 (Nov 26, 2013)

Doing nothing but M&S tonight.  Probably bun for tomorrow. Roller set for the holliday


----------



## bajandoc86 (Nov 26, 2013)

I'm in….Haven't retained a single inch this year.  I been trimming like crazy. I need to hide the scissors. So yet again my goal for Dec 2014 is BSL.


----------



## snoop (Nov 26, 2013)

I'd like to join.  I think that once I reach APL it'll be fairly easy to get to BSL.  I think that it might be possible to make to to APL afterall, but I also want to do a trim so maybe February 2014 is more realistic.  That said, I should be able to make BSL if nto MBL by the end of 2014.


*~Current hair length:*  On my way to APL -- maybe an inch or two away?
*~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd:*  Natural
*~Goal month:*  Dec 2014
*~Current reggie and styling choices:*  Wash weekly with clay; moisturize with diluted Giovanni Direct Leave-In/water and home made hair cream; seal ends with regular castor oil with a bit of almond/macadamia nut oil mixed
*~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL/MBL?:*  Right now, I think that I've found a routine that works, but I might need to tweak things as winter progresses.
*~Post a beginning picture:* Will post a starting pic at the end of the year


----------



## alanaturelle (Nov 26, 2013)

I was too tired last night to apply the sulphur mix and didn't cowash this morning. So tonight I caught up and applied the mix. Tomorrow will cowash with Suave and bun,


----------



## NGraceO (Nov 27, 2013)

alanaturelle said:


> I was too tired last night to apply the sulphur mix and didn't cowash this morning. So tonight I caught up and applied the mix. Tomorrow will cowash with Suave and bun,


alanaturelle
What sulfur mix have do you use? What specific results/ changes have you seen?

NGraceO


----------



## polished07 (Nov 27, 2013)

I haven't been doing much with my hair just wigging it and MS'ing as needed and cowashing weekly with my hair in twists I can't wait for my crown to catch up with my length in the back My crown reaches to the bottom of my lips I'm doing everything I can to retain my length in 2014 guess I'll start making hair plans and goals for the coming year I know I will keep it simple and not stray from what I've been doing in 2013


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 27, 2013)

Applied my MN/TPS Peppermint Pomade mix every other day for the past month. Hopefully I see some nice growth by December.


----------



## Guinan (Nov 27, 2013)

Nothing new to report with my hair. I'm rocking a high messy braided bun today. 

I'm trying to decide if I should buy another pack of curlformers or the knock offs. I watched naptural85, utube video on both brands and she stated that she actually like the knock offs better b/c they got her hair straighter. Anyone use the knockoffs? Do you like them?


----------



## LaNecia (Nov 27, 2013)

It's been YEARS since I've done a hair challenge but I'm wanting to give this one a try! I never considered my hair would REALLY make shoulder length, let along grazing APL. Now that I'm there I want to do a full court press for BSL just to see if I can! I work in a gym so the protective styling will work great.   Here's my current info:  ~Current hair length: Just shy of APL ~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: 100% Natural ~Goal month: December 2014 ~Current reggie and styling choices: Protective Styling (twists, buns)  ~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL/MBL?: incorporating scalp massages, weekly deep conditioning, monthly henna treatments and GHE. I also purchased 2 bottles of NJoy's Sulfur Based Growth Oil. Still in the process of putting together a reggie for it all. ~Post a beginning picture


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 27, 2013)

LaNecia Ma'am your hair looks good and healthy, but please oh please PM me your workout regimen!


----------



## g.lo (Nov 27, 2013)

pelohello said:


> Nothing new to report with my hair. I'm rocking a high messy braided bun today.  I'm trying to decide if I should buy another pack of curlformers or the knock offs. I watched naptural85, utube video on both brands and she stated that she actually like the knock offs better b/c they got her hair straighter. Anyone use the knockoffs? Do you like them?



I have used the knock off( various sizes) and it was perfect, sorry no pic!


----------



## LaNecia (Nov 27, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> LaNecia Ma'am your hair looks good and healthy, but please oh please PM me your workout regimen!



I will pm you the details as soon as I get a chance!

~L


----------



## SimJam (Nov 27, 2013)

Here we go

*~Current hair length* -* APL*

~Relaxed/*Natura*l/Texlaxed/Loc'd

*~Goal month* - *DECEMBER*

*~Current reggie and styling choices*
cowash every 7 - 14 days 
usually wear twist outs, updoos and twists

*~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL/MBL?*

increase protein treatments to every week - 14 days
get protein leave in (will try the ApHogee green tea and keratin since Ive seen only good reviews about it)

will try more long term protective styles such as crochet braids

been doing the inversion method at the beginning of every month (umm since last month lol)

*~Post a beginning picture*
will post tonight


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Nov 28, 2013)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> I'm in
> 
> Woot woot




I'll post oll my info once I do a length check.  I don't know where I am right now lol 

But I do feel I've had some great retention.  I have not trimmed or anything since I shaved off my hair in '12 and I don't see any split ends.

Maybe I'll do one today if I'm not in a food coma


----------



## g.lo (Nov 28, 2013)

bajandoc86 said:


> I'm in….Haven't retained a single inch this year.  I been trimming like crazy. I need to hide the scissors. So yet again my goal for Dec 2014 is BSL.



me too, too much manipulation, but will surely be different next year


----------



## coolsista-paris (Nov 29, 2013)

heyyyyy im a relaxed head now.
so , my story: last relaxer 2007 december.... then relaxed virgin hair today.
for the last 2 to 3 months ive been loosing hair at the crown( i ended up cutting parts of my croWn very short)...... today the stylist saw my crown disaster and said " grow it out instead of cutting all areas short"
usually my hair is fuller than today but hey, im still happy. i will work the crown back with lots of castor oil and deep conditionning( which i didnt always do...)

she used no lye and thought it would be better.
the new dark and lovely relaxer. 
goods: im happy and excited. it was bouncing at each step and blowing in the wind.

bads: i find she was a little hard on detangling. pulled to hard. and she made it bone straight ( it has a tiny texture when air dried,but bone straight when flat ironned).

conclusion: im gonna now do everything myself .and i am happy of my choice and results. 

before relaxer:
View attachment 234989

after rinsing out relaxer:
View attachment 234991

she rollerset, a little blow dry and flat iron( lots of heat huh)?! well...and we had to cut as ends were   damaged. :-(  and im gonna grow that croWn back for my hair ro become as full as before.( even relaxed it was more full).

View attachment 234993

side view:

View attachment 234995

close view:
View attachment 234997

trying hair clip( yup i played in it today lol):

View attachment 234999

well from bsb, im back to a little over sl( between sl and apl( except ly crazy crown).

now im excited and i this time want to take care of my hair well, better!

shoul i clarify next week? a week after relaxer? do a light protein (apoghee 2 min)??


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 29, 2013)

Good luck on your new HHJ! coolsista-paris Your hair did come out nice.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Nov 29, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> Good luck on your new HHJ! coolsista-paris Your hair did come out nice.



thanks a lot ! now i need to learn how to take care of my relaxed hair. i have the good basis but.....im gonna have to do a new reggie .
i hope this will work


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 29, 2013)

coolsista-paris said:


> heyyyyy im a relaxed head now. so , my story: last relaxer 2007 december.... then relaxed virgin hair today. for the last 2 to 3 months ive been loosing hair at the crown( i ended up cutting parts of my croWn very short)...... today the stylist saw my crown disaster and said " grow it out instead of cutting all areas short" usually my hair is fuller than today but hey, im still happy. i will work the crown back with lots of castor oil and deep conditionning( which i didnt always do...)  she used no lye and thought it would be better. the new dark and lovely relaxer. goods: im happy and excited. it was bouncing at each step and blowing in the wind.  bads: i find she was a little hard on detangling. pulled to hard. and she made it bone straight ( it has a tiny texture when air dried,but bone straight when flat ironned).  conclusion: im gonna now do everything myself .and i am happy of my choice and results.   before relaxer:  after rinsing out relaxer:  she rollerset, a little blow dry and flat iron( lots of heat huh)?! well...and we had to cut as ends were   damaged. :-(  and im gonna grow that croWn back for my hair ro become as full as before.( even relaxed it was more full).  side view:  close view:  trying hair clip( yup i played in it today lol):  well from bsb, im back to a little over sl( between sl and apl( except ly crazy crown).  now im excited and i this time want to take care of my hair well, better!  shoul i clarify next week? a week after relaxer? do a light protein (apoghee 2 min)??



Congrats on your new relaxed journey!! I'm sure you'll continue to be happy with your decision.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## coolsista-paris (Nov 29, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Congrats on your new relaxed journey!! I'm sure you'll continue to be happy with your decision.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



thank you. you hair looks nice in your signature pics  and the best thing is :
your like me: 4b/fine hair  coooool
i have medium to high density (maybe high).

i'd like your relaxed results. do you texturize or relax? no lye or lye?
and what relaxer do you use. actually : reggie please lol? If possible


----------



## coolsista-paris (Nov 29, 2013)

oh i didnt answer the questions :  *Current hair length :* cut back: between sl and logest layers at apl *~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd *: freshly relaxed sinced TODAY (29th november) *~Goal month* : at least bsl somewhere in november 2014 (im slowly cutting a bit of hair off) *~Current reggie and styling choices*: need to find a new reggie. maybe i'll co was every week + clarify every month. gonna try different ps (buns at differents areas, and more to come) *~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL/MBL? *: i plan on dc for real. using moisture conditionner too, not just protein :-/ ~Post a beginning picture (lost of pics posted above with my relaxed hair)


----------



## Bun Mistress (Nov 29, 2013)

I got my hair straighten today  already past apl  that was fast!


----------



## lamaria211 (Nov 30, 2013)

Almost bsb I think I wear my bra low (not sure)
Regimen is D.C x2 a week,  CW x2 a week on dc days. Use sulfate free poo once a month. Clarify once a month. Protein condish x2 a month (with reconstructor) Hard protein every 6 weeks.  Telax every 9+ weekd. M&S daily.  Use ber mine growth serum x3 a week
Trying to remember to use ceramides and baggy method more!


----------



## coolsista-paris (Nov 30, 2013)

lamaria211 said:


> Almost bsb I think I wear my bra low (not sure) Regimen is D.C x2 a week,  CW x2 a week on dc days. Use sulfate free poo once a month. Clarify once a month. Protein condish x2 a month (with reconstructor) Hard protein every 6 weeks.  Telax every 9+ weekd. M&S daily.  Use ber mine growth serum x3 a week Trying to remember to use ceramides and baggy method more!



your reggie sound good! and your hair is looking nice and full


----------



## lamaria211 (Nov 30, 2013)

coolsista-paris said:


> your reggie sound good! and your hair is looking nice and full



I borrowed that reggie from shortysweet69 over a year ago and its worked out pretty well so far!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 30, 2013)

lamaria211 said:


> Almost bsb I think I wear my bra low (not sure) Regimen is D.C x2 a week,  CW x2 a week on dc days. Use sulfate free poo once a month. Clarify once a month. Protein condish x2 a month (with reconstructor) Hard protein every 6 weeks.  Telax every 9+ weekd. M&S daily.  Use ber mine growth serum x3 a week Trying to remember to use ceramides and baggy method more!



lamaria211 I think your bra sits just fine.  Doesn't look low or high to me.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 30, 2013)

Bun Mistress said:


> I got my hair straighten today  already past apl  that was fast!



Where da pics at Bun Mistress? 



lamaria211 said:


> Almost bsb I think I wear my bra low (not sure)
> Regimen is D.C x2 a week,  CW x2 a week on dc days. Use sulfate free poo once a month. Clarify once a month. Protein condish x2 a month (with reconstructor) Hard protein every 6 weeks.  Telax every 9+ weekd. M&S daily.  Use ber mine growth serum x3 a week
> Trying to remember to use ceramides and baggy method more!
> 
> View attachment 235059



Your reggie is set for you to definitely make MBL by next year! Your bra looks like it's in a good place. You are definitely grazing BSB. lamaria211


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 30, 2013)

Tonight I'm going to prepoo with some coconut oil, co-cleanse, DC, spritz a little Aphogee Green Tea & Keratin for my biweekly protein boost, moisturize/seal etc. I feel like being a little lazy with styling. I might just put my hair in two pinned up Celies and rock em with a headband to work.


----------



## lamaria211 (Nov 30, 2013)

Dcing with KeraPro restorative D.C. I forgot how much I like this stuff. Going to try a twist out when im done.  I will post pics even if it comes out horrible!


----------



## g.lo (Nov 30, 2013)

coolsista-paris said:


> heyyyyy im a relaxed head now.
> so , my story: last relaxer 2007 december.... then relaxed virgin hair today.
> for the last 2 to 3 months ive been loosing hair at the crown( i ended up cutting parts of my croWn very short)...... today the stylist saw my crown disaster and said " grow it out instead of cutting all areas short"
> usually my hair is fuller than today but hey, im still happy. i will work the crown back with lots of castor oil and deep conditionning( which i didnt always do...)
> ...



good luck


----------



## GettingKinky (Nov 30, 2013)

coolsista-paris I like the way your relaxer turned out.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Nov 30, 2013)

GettingKinky said:


> coolsista-paris I like the way your relaxer turned out.



thank you. im enjoying it  i will check how it turns out after my shampoo and air drying. i want to thicken it up so im now wondering if i should use lye next time or no lye again but rinsing it out fast.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Nov 30, 2013)

g.lo said:


> good luck



thank you. and you too on getting that long bsl/mbl in 2014.

lets make it happen!  i will be trimming sometimes so i really dont know if i can even make it but hey, why not.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Nov 30, 2013)

lamaria211 said:


> I borrowed that reggie from shortysweet69 over a year ago and its worked out pretty well so far!



if im not lazy îll try it out. but maybe co wash and dc just once a week as i really dont know where to find  extra free time.

i subscribed to shortysweet69 a week ago. i havent had time to check out everything yet


----------



## lamaria211 (Nov 30, 2013)

I ended up wrapping my hair instead of a doing twist. But I did use my new Inphenom leave in treatment and I love it so much im mad about it! Its a lil pricey and only available to me online but gals its the bomb! !!.com! !!


----------



## polished07 (Nov 30, 2013)

I didn't buy one hair product for Black Friday smdh now I'm regretting not researching some new products to try the longer my hair gets the more my texture is starting up change like it's hanging now and looser in the name and crown. Now that I finally made BSL I'm gonna work on getting my crown to flourish I'm hoping to be MBL by my wedding in June Lord willing!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Nov 30, 2013)

Today I decided to clarify, tea rinse, and DC. I added oils and honey to my DC as usual. I must say that I did experience a little breakage because I'm currently 17 weeks post relaxer and my NG and my texlaxed hair is getting matted and tangled. I tried being as gentle as possible and comb from the ends up. It's ok though, if this causes a set back I will not stress. It's a hair journey after all. After I applied my DC, I sat under my hooded dryer to let it marinate (lol yes I said marinate!) then I air dried about 50% before I started detangling. I parted my hair in sections and applied my leave in and sealed with coconut oil and put in about ten Bantu knots. So this week I will be sticking to my knot out and trying to moisturize and seal nightly to help maintain it. I will also probably end my 24 week stretch early. I'm not about that life!! (Breakage that is) OK rant over!!!


----------



## Duchess007 (Dec 1, 2013)

SincerelyBeautiful said:


> Today I decided to clarify, tea rinse, and DC. I added oils and honey to my DC as usual. I must say that I did experience a little breakage because I'm currently 17 weeks post relaxer and my NG and my texlaxed hair is getting matted and tangled. I tried being as gentle as possible and comb from the ends up. It's ok though, if this causes a set back I will not stress. It's a hair journey after all. After I applied my DC, I sat under my hooded dryer to let it marinate (lol yes I said marinate!) then I air dried about 50% before I started detangling. I parted my hair in sections and applied my leave in and sealed with coconut oil and put in about ten Bantu knots. So this week I will be sticking to my knot out and trying to moisturize and seal nightly to help maintain it. I will also probably end my 24 week stretch early. I'm not about that life!! (Breakage that is) OK rant over!!!



That sounds AMAZING! Did it help with detangling?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## jprayze (Dec 1, 2013)

Feeling so encouraged about Making BSL this weekend.

Ok answering questions...

I have 1.5 inches to MBL and my goal is to make it there by end of March (our first scheduled LC). I'm getting 1.5 inches every 2 months currently, but I am accounting for a trim which I think I will get by end of year.  Gotta pay attention to these ends.

Still natural.

Current regi

2013 has been focused on limiting heat and my growth and retention has been consistent for the whole year, so I will continue limited heat. I plan to start 2014 with a new long term PS...twists?  Braids?  Not sure yet.

Definitely will revisit my standby styles and I need to start bunning again between other styles.

Changes

I'm going to do more DCs in 2014.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 1, 2013)

sunbubbles and other ladies, I just bought a 3 month supply of Priteva. I won't use my regular topical growth aides during this experiment.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Dec 1, 2013)

Duchess007 said:


> That sounds AMAZING! Did it help with detangling?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
Yes it did wonders lol. I was very thankful at the end of the nite!!


----------



## jprayze (Dec 1, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> sunbubbles and other ladies, I just bought a 3 month supply of Priteva. I won't use my regular topical growth aides during this experiment.



Sounds Exciting!  I need to look into some new vits for 2014.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Dec 2, 2013)

im soooo excited at this new hair journey since my virgin relaxer last friday! im enjoying !!!  my ends feel so good and soft and smooth. i make sure they are well moisturized and sealed. and its going well.  im going to buy some s curl tomorrow and other hair shopping.  i want to well balance the moisture protein. i have apoghee 2 min for protein. but what can i find for moisture????  is creme of nature conditionner , moisture ? or any other ideas?  oh and when you dc, is it moisture or protein? or a dc with both ingredients?  i dont know what to buy


----------



## alanaturelle (Dec 3, 2013)

This morning, I co washed and bun my hair. I think that my hair is responding really well to this regimen. However, I do have a question. With this often cowashes, how often do you have to do a protein treatment? Thanks


----------



## ajargon02 (Dec 3, 2013)

LaNecia said:


> It's been YEARS since I've done a hair challenge but I'm wanting to give this one a try! I never considered my hair would REALLY make shoulder length, let along grazing APL. Now that I'm there I want to do a full court press for BSL just to see if I can! I work in a gym so the protective styling will work great.   Here's my current info:  ~Current hair length: Just shy of APL ~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: 100% Natural ~Goal month: December 2014 ~Current reggie and styling choices: Protective Styling (twists, buns)  ~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL/MBL?: incorporating scalp massages, weekly deep conditioning, monthly henna treatments and GHE. I also purchased 2 bottles of NJoy's Sulfur Based Growth Oil. Still in the process of putting together a reggie for it all. ~Post a beginning picture


 I know ur trying to put a regimen together.  Something that may be a useful guide is "the science of black hair care" site. She has a regimen builder w/ product suggestions to help u get started. 
 Don't know if u even wanted that info, but I thought it might be of use for u.


----------



## GettingKinky (Dec 4, 2013)

I'm getting my hair flat ironed tomorrow and then I'm going to have her trim 1-2 inches. I'm so excited!  These relaxed ends can't be gone soon enough. I hope I don't get carried away and ask her to cut all 6 inches off.


----------



## Beautifulwildflower (Dec 4, 2013)

coolsista-paris said:


> im soooo excited at this new hair journey since my virgin relaxer last friday! im enjoying !!! my ends feel so good and soft and smooth. i make sure they are well moisturized and sealed. and its going well. im going to buy some s curl tomorrow and other hair shopping. i want to well balance the moisture protein. i have apoghee 2 min for protein. but what can i find for moisture???? is creme of nature conditionner , moisture ? or any other ideas? oh and when you dc, is it moisture or protein? or a dc with both ingredients? i dont know what to buy


 

coolsista-paris, "Shea Moisture" has a great moisture system for fine and thick hair. 100% Coconut oil with/without shea butter mixed together, also
Shea butter, coconut oil, and aloe vera gel (has protein properties) combine to create a wonderful moisturizer. The three elements to the mixture all prove to encompass their own specialties; when they come together, it creates a heavenly mixture. To name a couple.​ 


Create whipped shea butter mixture based on consistency. Here is a guide that you may find useful:​
*Begin with the shea butter as the base (place it in a small container for storage)*

*Melt the shea slightly (30 sec or so) in the microwave to soften up the texture*
*Stir in the aloe vera gel adding small amounts until you get a nice creamy consistency (you may end up with about half as much AV Gel as you used shea butter)*
*Add about a tablespoon or so of coconut oil*
*Mix the elements up well blending them all together and let the shea* *cool/settle. *
_______________________________________

~Current hair length: BSB first time!! WooHoo!!

~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Natural

~Goal month: Dec. 2013 for BSL, 
Jan. 2014 for MBL

~Post a beginning picture: Starting Dec. 1, 2013


----------



## Beautifulwildflower (Dec 5, 2013)

Well, here it is the big reveal after 6 months of hair prison,  ( wore wigs 98% of the time). Finally get to see how long my hair is after a press. It is 18"-20" measuring from the top of my head. 12" long measuring from the nape of my neck. 

I colored my hair blue and red prior, rinsed with vinegar/water (shampoo sheds the color), did a mild protein treatment with 100% avocado oil and dry pressed (no oil), but used a homemade heat protectant made of gelatin, 98% aloe vera juice, 7 drops vitamin E and essential oil for fragrance. Aloe vera juice alone gives me a really nice press, however with the mixture it gels and it's easier to work with. It also make a great holding gel.


_______________________________________

~Current hair length: BSB first time!! WooHoo!!

~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Natural

~Goal month: Dec. 2013 for BSL, Jan. 2014 for MBL

~Post a beginning picture: Starting Dec. 1, 2013


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Dec 5, 2013)

Undid flat twists yesterday, shampoo and dc tonight. Applied creamy LI, now under soft bonnet for 20 mins to set twists and not wake up with wet hair. Will bun for the week, might cowash and bun the following wk too since I just started back working out.. Pray for me yall lol.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Dec 5, 2013)

Count me in please!! I was hoping to make it to BSL this year but obviously that didn't happen. Shooting for the end of Spring! 

~Current hair length  APL
~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd NATURAL
~Goal month APRIL
~Current reggie and styling choices
BRAIDSD USING DEEP MOISTURE METHOD UNDER WIG, REDONE EVERY 4 WEEKS AND SHAMPOO'D WITH SULFATE FREE SHAMPOO, DC WITH STEAM, PROTEIN TREATMENT EVERY 8 WEEKS. COWASH WHILE BRAIDED 2-3 TIMES A WEEK AND SPRITZ W/ MOISTURE SPRAY EVERY OTHER DAY. 
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL/MBL? JUST STARTED TAKING HAIRFINITY LAST WEEK. EVERYTHING ELSE I AM JUST TRYING TO BE CONSISTENT WITH. 
~Post a beginning picture


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 5, 2013)

Beautifulwildflower said:


> Well, here it is the big reveal after 6 months of hair prison,  ( wore wigs 98% of the time). Finally get to see how long my hair is after a press. It is 18"-20" measuring from the top of my head. 12" long measuring from the nape of my neck.
> 
> I colored my hair blue and red prior, rinsed with vinegar/water (shampoo sheds the color), did a mild protein treatment with 100% avocado oil and dry pressed (no oil), but used a homemade heat protectant made of gelatin, 98% aloe vera juice, 7 drops vitamin E and essential oil for fragrance. Aloe vera juice alone gives me a really nice press, however with the mixture it gels and it's easier to work with. It also make a great holding gel.
> 
> ...



Beautifulwildflower Congrats on BSB! Your hair looks great! You only have a few more inches to MBL!


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Dec 5, 2013)

There is some beautiful hair in here. 

I just washed my hair after having it straightened for 2 wks. It was time for a wash. I'm letting my deep conditioner sit on my hair for at least 30 min. Then I'm going to wash it out apply my leave in and seal with a mix of hempseed butter and avocado oil. Then I'm going to bun it. 

It'll be back to buns until I get my hair done for Christmas. My hair needs a break though because I used a lot of heat. I wont do that again anytime soon. It did last for 2 wks though. So I was able to enjoy it for a while.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Dec 5, 2013)

Beautifulwildflower said:


> coolsista-paris, "Shea Moisture" has a great moisture system for fine and thick hair. 100% Coconut oil with/without shea butter mixed together, also Shea butter, coconut oil, and aloe vera gel (has protein properties) combine to create a wonderful moisturizer. The three elements to the mixture all prove to encompass their own specialties; when they come together, it creates a heavenly mixture. To name a couple.  Create whipped shea butter mixture based on consistency. Here is a guide that you may find useful:  [*]Begin with the shea butter as the base (place it in a small container for storage)  [*]Melt the shea slightly (30 sec or so) in the microwave to soften up the texture [*]Stir in the aloe vera gel adding small amounts until you get a nice creamy consistency (you may end up with about half as much AV Gel as you used shea butter) [*]Add about a tablespoon or so of coconut oil [*]Mix the elements up well blending them all together and let the shea cool/settle.  _______________________________________  ~Current hair length: BSB first time!! WooHoo!!  ~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Natural  ~Goal month: Dec. 2013 for BSL, Jan. 2014 for MBL  ~Post a beginning picture: Starting Dec. 1, 2013




thank you! this creamy recipe you state sounds lovely!!! do tou have te measurements? or can i find it anywhere? id like to try this out.

im sorry but is shea moisture a brand? do you happen to have a link of it? 
i hear so much " shea moisture " but i dont know what it is


----------



## coolsista-paris (Dec 5, 2013)

i just finished my hair ( pre poo, shampoo and dc)  and this is 1 week post virgin relaxer.

i thought id have no texture in my hair as it was bone straight last week but i am air drying and it jas texture. cool.  i guess it was the blow dry+ flat irôn last Week.
the stylist had used dark and lovely amla relaxer. no lye, it was fine.
i just dc with the amla moisturizing conditioner (dark and lovely + a little shea butter) hair came out like silk!!!!!!!! so soft. 
air drying is leaving more volume.
that conditioner i used smells yummy!

pics: 

happy for the blunt cut she did



blow drying leaves volume and im realizîng its not as short as i thought (good)! hope december 2014 will be bsl-mbl



closer look


i will trim a few times though.


----------



## cherishlove (Dec 5, 2013)

Got my hair done today.  Totally not what I asked for I asked for a French roll and got this.  I do like it though.


----------



## newnyer (Dec 5, 2013)

Hey ladies!! I'm protective styling on ya'll for a bit. I got my sengalese twists done today. I like them but it will be interesting to see how I'm going to get my hair into a tight bun for work tomorrow.  (Lol-this ish sore) anywho...here are the pics. I plan to take good care of my scalp & edges so hopefully when I take these suckers out I will be BSL or more.


----------



## newnyer (Dec 5, 2013)

How about I actually post the pics this time. LOL.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 5, 2013)

^^ Very pretty newnyer


----------



## Guinan (Dec 5, 2013)

I've had my braids in for 3wks. I think I'm going 2 take them out next week.  newnyer, ur twists r gorg!


----------



## NGraceO (Dec 5, 2013)

pelohello said:


> I've had my braids in for 3wks. I think I'm going 2 take them out next week.  newnyer, ur twists r gorg!



We're twins. I was thinking the same thing as well. I'm just tired of them.

NGraceO


----------



## Beautifulwildflower (Dec 5, 2013)

Oooo  I get to make a correction, I am 1/4" - 1/2" away from BSL! I'm claimmmmming it. Will show pic at the end of this month to see if there is a noticeable difference !





_______________________________________

~Current hair length: BSL first time!! WooHoo!!

~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Natural

~Goal month: Dec. 2013 for BSL, Feb-Mar. 2014 for MBL

~Post a beginning picture: Starting Dec. 1, 2013


----------



## Beautifulwildflower (Dec 5, 2013)

newnyer said:


> How about I actually post the pics this time. LOL.
> 
> View attachment 235853


 

newnyer, your twists are pretty! I do my own and it takes foreeeeever . I would love to do them again, but don't want any hair breakage.








_______________________________________

~Current hair length: BSL first time!! WooHoo!!

~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Natural

~Goal month: Dec. 2013 for BSL, Feb-Mar. 2014 for MBL

~Post a beginning picture: Starting Dec. 1, 2013


----------



## Beautifulwildflower (Dec 5, 2013)

coolsista-paris said:


> thank you! this creamy recipe you state sounds lovely!!! do tou have te measurements? or can i find it anywhere? id like to try this out.
> 
> im sorry but is shea moisture a brand? do you happen to have a link of it?
> i hear so much " shea moisture " but i dont know what it is


 

coolsista-paris, start with:

1/2 cup of unrefined white or yellow shea butter or 100% shea butter

1/4 cup of aloe vera gel

2 tbs of coconut oil and/or olive oil depending on your preference.

Soften the shea butter by microwaving for about 30 secs or warming over a water bath. Its ok if it melts completely. Once it's soft add the aloe vera gel and coconunt oil. Mix by hand or with a hand mixer on low speed. Pour in a container with a lid and let settle. Store in a cool dry place.

Here's a link to Shea Moisture products http://sheamoisture.com/. I just love their system. Enjoy! 




Oooo  I get to make a correction, I am 1/4" - 1/2" away from BSL! I'm claimmmmming it. Will show pic at the end of this month to see if there is a noticeable difference !










_______________________________________

~Current hair length: BSL first time!! WooHoo!!

~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Natural

~Goal month: Dec. 2013 for BSL, Feb-Mar. 2014 for MBL

~Post a beginning picture: Starting Dec. 1, 2013


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 6, 2013)

I guess the holidays bring a lot of hair manipulation.  I rollerset last week, yesterday, will do again for my step-daughters college graduation Next week, again for Christmas and possible NYE.  That's 5 times in about a month :-O!  Jan-Feb I will be going hard on protective styling ONLY.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## GettingKinky (Dec 6, 2013)

I had my stylist trim off ~2 inches yesterday. I'm happy because I'm closer to my goal of getting rid of my bonelaxed ends but I've cut off 3 inches this year and when I compare my length now to January I'm barely any longer. I'm such a slow grower.


----------



## GettingKinky (Dec 6, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> I guess the holidays bring a lot of hair manipulation.  I rollerset last week, yesterday, will do again for my step-daughters college graduation Next week, again for Christmas and possible NYE.  That's 5 times in about a month :-O!  Jan-Feb I will be going hard on protective styling ONLY.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I wish I had the patience to roller set. And if my rollerset didn't survive my daily workout I would not be a happy camper.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 6, 2013)

GettingKinky said:


> I wish I had the patience to roller set. And if my rollerset didn't survive my daily workout I would not be a happy camper.



I'm actually improving my skills.  I don't do the Mohawk method because it takes too long, I just start rolling as I want my hair to fall.  I literally washed and set 1.5 hours prior to having to leave the house for my office holiday party last night.   There's no way I could have done that deep in a stretch, I'm only 5 weeks post. My curls are usually a one day thing, I don't try to save them.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## GettingKinky (Dec 6, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> I'm actually improving my skills.  I don't do the Mohawk method because it takes too long, I just start rolling as I want my hair to fall.  I literally washed and set 1.5 hours prior to having to leave the house for my office holiday party last night.   There's no way I could have done that deep in a stretch, I'm only 5 weeks post. My curls are usually a one day thing, I don't try to save them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



All that work for one day?!?  I hate sitting under the dryer and I'm sure it would take me over an hour just to dry.  I'm in this chicken-egg situation. I won't buy an expensive dryer because I don't roller set, and part of the reason I don't roller set is because it takes so long to dry. But I love the way roller sets look.  Sigh...


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 6, 2013)

GettingKinky said:


> All that work for one day?!?  I hate sitting under the dryer and I'm sure it would take me over an hour just to dry.  I'm in this chicken-egg situation. I won't buy an expensive dryer because I don't roller set, and part of the reason I don't roller set is because it takes so long to dry. But I love the way roller sets look.  Sigh...



I didn't RS before my Pibbs either.  It only took 35 minutes to dry.  I started setting around 5:30 and literally did makeup, dressed and was out the house at 7:30.  That's damn near record time...no way I could have accomplished all that with any other dryer.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## MsJamerican (Dec 6, 2013)

~Current hair length: Below Shoulders

~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Natural

~Goal month: Not sure. December maybe.

~Current reggie and styling choices: Box Braids (w/extensions). When I wear braids I do things on an as needed basis. Wash scalp. Oil Scalp w/ JBCO. Apply Coconut Oil to the length after washing or spraying with my concoction. Wear bonnet when sleeping. 

~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL/MBL? The over manipulation when my hair is out and keeping up with my dustings.

~Post a beginning picture: Don't have one. I just finished putting my boxed braids back in (2 days ago). I will post one when I redo certain areas. Right now my hair is around 9 inches, more or less in some areas.


----------



## RegaLady (Dec 7, 2013)

Duchess007

Count me in!

I was satisfied at BSL/grazinf MBL. Now I know I want to be full MBL. It will take six months to get there seeing I will want three more inches.  

*Current hair length:BSL*
*~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd:* *Natural*

*~Goal month:* *MBL June 2014*

*~Current reggie and styling choices:* 
*Wash, DC, moisturize and seal, PS(buns or twists in to a bun, baggy, and wear a hat.*
*~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL/MBL?:* 
*I plan on uping my intake of Bamboo Extract Silica Vitamins and Tea.*


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 7, 2013)

Just had a great prepoo/detangle session with EVCO/EVOO mix and Soultanicals Mango Dip Detangling Slip. I'm really impressed with the ease of which I could detangle with this stuff. I will repurchase at some point.

Think I will put some more twists into my hair tomorrow. I'll try out some My Honey Child dcs.


----------



## lamaria211 (Dec 7, 2013)

Elasta qp poo is the best sulfate poo ive ever used! Great wash day today.  Tomorrow im going to braid my hair down and wig till the end of the month.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Dec 8, 2013)

Here is my starting photo.... I flat ironed my hair and after a trim I'm about BSL.

Going for MBL by my 27th b-day in July or by December.
I had enough set backs from living overseas and I'm finally ready to reach my goal.


----------



## Guinan (Dec 9, 2013)

My braids are officially out. I had them in for 4wks. I wanted to keep them in longer, but I noticed that I had matting around my edges. I did have to cut out some knots. Hopefully I didnt cause a setback. I think DC while in braids are not for me. 

I am currently DC under a hat while I'm at work. Hopefully, I'll be able to wash my hair 2nite and then do a braidout.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm going to incorporate Andrew Lessman H,S,N vitamins in my reggie. My mom bought them off QVC or HSN and she hasn't touched them so I snatched them up. I'm going to be taking 2 a day.


----------



## NGraceO (Dec 9, 2013)

pelohello said:


> My braids are officially out. I had them in for 4wks. I wanted to keep them in longer, but I noticed that I had matting around my edges. I did have to cut out some knots. Hopefully I didnt cause a setback. I think DC while in braids are not for me.  I am currently DC under a hat while I'm at work. Hopefully, I'll be able to wash my hair 2nite and then do a braidout.



This is interesting, and sorry it happened to you. Did you practice redoing your edges while in braids (like every couple of weeks, removing and reinstalling edge braids)? Just curious.

NGraceO


----------



## NGraceO (Dec 9, 2013)

Just started taking MSM, panthothenic acid, and my one a day vitamin. Hopefully I can keep this up for the long run to see some results. 


I still want to add vitamin A and the "be beautiful" vitamin by GNC to vitamins taken.

NGraceO


----------



## myhairgrowstoo (Dec 9, 2013)

Going to start bunning, with a silk cap and beanie on top. I use JBCO and Coconut Oil when it's freshly washed but otherwise keep neem oil in my hair. Today I flat ironed with neem oil and no burnt smell. Attached are bun pics. 
I'm going to start applying sulfur mix on scalp and take vits.

View attachment 236399



View attachment 236401



View attachment 236403 

Flash was used in the pics.
I am almost full APL. Shooting for full in May and at least BSB in December


----------



## ilong (Dec 9, 2013)

13StepsAhead - beautiful hair!

pelohello - hopefully you don't have a setback and you got some additional length.

NGraceO - your hair looks so thick.  Looks like you're back to the length before the August '13.  I hope to get a  trim  this week-end and I hope I get whatever is cut plus a whole lot extra  by May '14. 

myhairgrowstoo - nice bun.


----------



## NGraceO (Dec 9, 2013)

ilong said:


> 13StepsAhead - beautiful hair!  pelohello - hopefully you don't have a setback and you got some additional length.  NGraceO - your hair looks so thick.  Looks like you're back to the length before the August '13.  I hope to get a  trim  this week-end and I hope I get whatever is cut plus a whole lot extra  by May '14.  myhairgrowstoo - nice bun.



Thank you!!! And you totally will!

NGraceO


----------



## alanaturelle (Dec 9, 2013)

Overnight prepoo with water and coconut oil. Tomorrow, I'll cowash with VO5 clarifying kiwi lime squeeze, .


----------



## Guinan (Dec 10, 2013)

Y'all, I'm soooo upset right now. I DC yesterday while I was at work & then came home and shampooed my hair & applied alittle more conditioner for about a minute & rinsed. I then let my hair air dry for about 10min & my hair was so tangled & matted. So I then mixed some conditioner with some sea salt, b/c I think my hair had too much protein. I left the conditioner on for about an hour. I then decided to let it air dry but I ended up falling asleep w/o detangling & I woke up with a knotted, matted mess.

So Im trying to rush to take the knots & matted hair out before work. Meanwhile I'm losing piles of hair. I don't know if its from shedding or what, but I have loss sooo much hair. Then I get a text saying that my job is closed. So I was basically rushing for nothing.

Since I don't have to work today. I'm going to take my time to detangle & remove the knots and mats. I think I'm going to blow dry my hair, flat iron my hair & do a trim. If I grew any hair while in my braids, I've def lost it today with the mats and knots.

I'm sooo upset right now. Sorry for the long post. I'm like near tears


----------



## smores (Dec 10, 2013)

pelohello  Just breathe and take your time. Your job closing was a blessing so now you can slow down. I don't want to minimize your feelings about the hair you've lost while detangling, but I know once you finish, your hair will still be healthy and pretty.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 10, 2013)

pelohello said:


> Y'all, I'm soooo upset right now. I DC yesterday while I was at work & then came home and shampooed my hair & applied alittle more conditioner for about a minute & rinsed. I then let my hair air dry for about 10min & my hair was so tangled & matted. So I then mixed some conditioner with some sea salt, b/c I think my hair had too much protein. I left the conditioner on for about an hour. I then decided to let it air dry but I ended up falling asleep w/o detangling & I woke up with a knotted, matted mess.
> 
> So Im trying to rush to take the knots & matted hair out before work. Meanwhile I'm losing piles of hair. I don't know if its from shedding or what, but I have loss sooo much hair. Then I get a text saying that my job is closed. So I was basically rushing for nothing.
> 
> ...



 Take a deep breath. Get some slippy conditioner and EVOO or EVCO and put it all through your hair. Let that soak in for 30 minutes and start detangling in small sections. It may not be as bad as you think.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 10, 2013)

My three month supply of Priteva shipped. I'm not going to order it through their site again. That company (Alamat Labs) doesn't communicate worth a darn. I sent two inquiries about my order, none of which they responded to. If these vitamins work for me, I will order through the Amazon seller BeautyJar.

While I'm taking these vitamins I will take measurements each month of different sections of my hair. I will also not use my regular topical growth aids of MN/sulfur oils and pomades.


----------



## Guinan (Dec 10, 2013)

Thanks ladies. I slowed down & have completed blow drying the back of my hair. The damage is not as bad as I thought. I'll do a dusting instead of a trim. I have never had matting that bad. I def am going to be evaluating my Reggie. I will upload pics of my flat iron job when I'm done.

This pic is of the blow dry


----------



## NGraceO (Dec 10, 2013)

pelohello said:


> Thanks ladies. I slowed down & have completed blow drying the back of my hair. The damage is not as bad as I thought. I'll do a dusting instead of a trim. I have never had matting that bad. I def am going to be evaluating my Reggie. I will upload pics of my flat iron job when I'm done.
> 
> This pic is of the blow dry



Gorgeous, girl! Praise. 

Btw, when removing braids, here's what i've learned to do (after much trail and error): Each time I remove a braid, I remove the shed hair/detangle/remove build up (right them) before i move on to the next braid. Yes, It makes take-down all the more time consuming, but its more gentle on my hair. Not that you asked, but HTH in anyway possible.


----------



## Guinan (Dec 10, 2013)

Just finished flat ironing my hair. I'm still alittle shook about the matting. That was really scary. I really thought I was going to have to cut my hair into a bob. The matting was like I had a bunch of gum in my hair.

NGraceO, that's a great idea!! The matting and tangles were completely my fault. I rushed to remove the braids & didnt properly remove the shed hairs; knowing darn well that I shed like crazy. I should've waited to remove the braids & wash my hair until I could really devote the time & energy.


----------



## Guinan (Dec 10, 2013)

I also dusted my ends. This was the best flat iron job I've ever done to my hair & I really think its because 1. I blew dried my hair 2. I didnt M&S prior to flat ironing. 3. I only used one heat protectant and 4. I flat ironed in really small sections. 

My hair feels like I just got a fresh relaxer


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Dec 10, 2013)

ilong said:


> 13StepsAhead - beautiful hair!
> 
> pelohello - hopefully you don't have a setback and you got some additional length.
> 
> ...



Thanks love!


----------



## GettingKinky (Dec 10, 2013)

Beautiful flat iron job pelohello it's so nice and thick.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 10, 2013)

pelohello said:


> I also dusted my ends. This was the best flat iron job I've ever done to my hair & I really think its because 1. I blew dried my hair 2. I didnt M&S prior to flat ironing. 3. I only used one heat protectant and 4. I flat ironed in really small sections.  My hair feels like I just got a fresh relaxer



That's the key...your results are fabulous!!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## polished07 (Dec 10, 2013)

So I finally made an appt for a silk press next month bc she didn't have any openings this month I'm nervous I haven't had my hair professionally straightened since I big chopped. I want a fresh growing start for 2014 and will play around with heat a little more since I'm tired of the knots and tangles I think I would have more manageability if it was straightened.


----------



## Beautifulwildflower (Dec 10, 2013)

pelohello said:


> Thanks ladies. I slowed down & have completed blow drying the back of my hair. The damage is not as bad as I thought. I'll do a dusting instead of a trim. I have never had matting that bad. I def am going to be evaluating my Reggie. I will upload pics of my flat iron job when I'm done.
> 
> This pic is of the blow dry



pelohello, your hair looks really good and looks healthy! It's good you didn't have to go in so you could do a little TLC. Coming out of twists and braids is definitely a delicate time and balance of not loosing more hair than necessary.




_______________________________________

~Current hair length: BSL first time!! WooHoo!!

~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Natural

~Goal month: Dec. 2013 for BSL, Feb-Mar. 2014 for MBL

~Post a beginning picture: Starting Dec. 1, 2013


----------



## yoli184 (Dec 11, 2013)

I'm in...third time is a charm... 

I'm finally back to APL. I was aiming for BSL by this month, but did alot of trimming this year. 

Current Length: APL 
BSL Goal : June 2014 (2 inches away as of 12/10/13)
 MBL Goal: Dec 2014 (4 inches away as of 12/10/13)

Note: I will most likely achieve my hair goals sooner, but I will give myself 6 months to achieve each of them. 

For 2014 I will:

1. Wear Protective styles only (sew-ins with lace closures or lace front wigs sewn-in using a weaving net for protection ). 8 weeks at a time. My hair has responded very well to this method. No breakage during takedown.

2. Texturize every 12 weeks....

3. I will shampoo and condition once per month...(i know.......but since Im wearing sew-ins, its working for me). I always do a hard protein treatment and a deep conditioner +hotoil  before I get my sew in. My hair has flourished. 

4. I will dust my ends  only twice this year....when  I am BSL , and when I get to MBL

5. K.I.S.S...keep it short and simple. No bandwagons...no PJ's...

6. Take my vitamins daily.


----------



## Duchess007 (Dec 11, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> My three month supply of Priteva shipped. I'm not going to order it through their site again. That company (Alamat Labs) doesn't communicate worth a darn. I sent two inquiries about my order, none of which they responded to. If these vitamins work for me, I will order through the Amazon seller BeautyJar.
> 
> While I'm taking these vitamins I will take measurements each month of different sections of my hair. I will also not use my regular topical growth aids of MN/sulfur oils and pomades.



I'm excited to hear how these are working for you!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 11, 2013)

Me too Duchess007 . Let's hope they get here sooner than later.  I hope to retain close to an inch a month.

Welcome yoli184!

pelohello Your hair is so luscious. So glad there was so set back. I agree that with braids you have to detangle in small sections as you take them out.


----------



## DaLady82 (Dec 12, 2013)

pelohello said:


> I also dusted my ends. This was the best flat iron job I've ever done to my hair & I really think its because 1. I blew dried my hair 2. I didnt M&S prior to flat ironing. 3. I only used one heat protectant and 4. I flat ironed in really small sections.
> 
> My hair feels like I just got a fresh relaxer



That is some beautiful hair! Love it!


----------



## TheRealMe (Dec 12, 2013)

checking in: refreshed braids on top and edges. Going for month 2.


----------



## TheNDofUO (Dec 12, 2013)

When I went to straighten my hair a few weeks ago I had SO many tangles. It was scary - and the stylist did NOT know how to detangle matted hair.

Turns out I had protein overload (I love protein and I rarely get protein overload so I forget and use it too much). The next two washes were moisture DCs and that solved everything. 

What I'm trying to say is - check your protein/moisture balance


----------



## Guinan (Dec 14, 2013)

^^^that's sooo true. I currently have protein overload. I prefer to have alittle too much protein, b/c it's easier for me to tell if I have too much protein and I can just focus on the moisture. IDK why it's harder for me to tell if I have too much moisture.


----------



## Guinan (Dec 14, 2013)

Any hair plans this weekend, Ladies? No hair plans for me, since I'm still wearing my hair straight. I'm hoping to invert tonight. IDK why, I've been sooo lazy about inverting. When I invert, I usually start taking my biotin vitamin and then I stop taking the biotin at the end of the 7days of inverting. I think this helps my body from getting use to the biotin.


----------



## GettingKinky (Dec 14, 2013)

pelohello said:


> Any hair plans this weekend, Ladies? No hair plans for me, since I'm still wearing my hair straight. I'm hoping to invert tonight. IDK why, I've been sooo lazy about inverting. When I invert, I usually start taking my biotin vitamin and then I stop taking the biotin at the end of the 7days of inverting. I think this helps my body from getting use to the biotin.



I'm thinking of trying a ponytail rollerset. I just have to keep from getting lazy and skipping it.


----------



## NGraceO (Dec 14, 2013)

pelohello said:


> Any hair plans this weekend, Ladies? No hair plans for me, since I'm still wearing my hair straight. I'm hoping to invert tonight. IDK why, I've been sooo lazy about inverting. When I invert, I usually start taking my biotin vitamin and then I stop taking the biotin at the end of the 7days of inverting. I think this helps my body from getting use to the biotin.



Took out my Senegalese twists, and planned to henna but that fell through. So, I just washed & DCed and am currently in plaits tucked under a upart wig & a hat. Love this feeling. Wearing Celie braids, but can still look fabulous by rocking a wig. That's why I can't wait to start my all wig regime!!

NGraceO


----------



## coolsista-paris (Dec 14, 2013)

i was looking at my hair closely last night while air drying... and what was i sad to see:

splits!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  at the ends, in the middle of the strands, different types of splits.!

i was mad and sad. i was gonna go ahead and trim (again) when i already trimmed a good amount 1 month ago.( bsb to between sl and apl).....

do you think search and destroy will be enough? ive never tried that method.  

of course they are not on each and every strand but i saw more than 5 on just one same area, meaning i have them all over the head right?

i didnt see them this well while being natural ( was i not paying attention or what)? maybe that is why i was stuck at bsb forever.....


----------



## NGraceO (Dec 14, 2013)

coolsista-paris said:


> i was looking at my hair closely last night while air drying... and what was i sad to see:  splits!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  at the ends, in the middle of the strands, different types of splits.!  i was mad and sad. i was gonna go ahead and trim (again) when i already trimmed a good amount 1 month ago.( bsb to between sl and apl).....  do you think search and destroy will be enough? ive never tried that method.  of course they are not on each and every strand but i saw more than 5 on just one same area, meaning i have them all over the head right?  i didnt see them this well while being natural ( was i not paying attention or what)? maybe that is why i was stuck at bsb forever.....



This is something I went through after I relaxed. I've spent this year slowly cutting splits again and again. Idk if it's the fact hat I relaxed, or they were thee already and were just now easier to see. I know I tended to be rough with my natural hair so I know some of it at least was residual damage front then.

NGraceO


----------



## ilong (Dec 14, 2013)

pelohello - your hair          !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
It is so thick and gorgeous!!!


----------



## polished07 (Dec 14, 2013)

Just gave my hair a massage with Simplicity hair oil it's smells so good like mentholly idk can't pin point it! I'm trying to stay on point with my regi bc of my appt next month we all know that's the true moment of truth I'm getting a professional trim too for the first time since my bc last year I'm so nervous! Anybody do affirmations for their hair I need to be more positive concerning my progress is that corny


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 15, 2013)

Massaged some Keravada Fenugreek oil in Buttercream into my scalp, moisturized with Oyin Hair Dew (love), and sealed with the Keravada Fenugreek oil...added a little My Honey Child's Buttery Soy to the ends. My hair is really soft. 

I don't feel like taking out my twists and washing, and they look like they have a little life left in em...so I'll wait a few days.


----------



## Beautifulwildflower (Dec 15, 2013)

coolsista-paris said:


> i was looking at my hair closely last night while air drying... and what was i sad to see:
> 
> splits!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  at the ends, in the middle of the strands, different types of splits.!
> 
> ...





coolsista-paris, since you already trimmed your hair, try doing a search and destroy first, making sure you give yourself some uninterrupted time and a 5x to 8x magnifying mirror (if you don't have already have one). I love it, I can see my strands in a way I never could.














_______________________________________

~Current hair length: BSL first time!! WooHoo!!:woohoo2:

~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Natural

~Goal month: Dec. 2013 for BSL, Feb-Mar. 2014 for MBL

~Post a beginning picture: Starting Dec. 1, 2013


----------



## SkySurfer (Dec 16, 2013)

Hello , hello.
I'm in!
Just recently and quite unexpectedly and unceremoniously reached BSL lol.
I'd like to be Full BSL/Grazing MBL by the end of 2014, so that gives me plenty of room for trims and God forbid, setbacks.
I'll be participating in the hide your hair challenge so won't be able to update with pics till the end of 2014, but here is my starting pic:


----------



## GettingKinky (Dec 16, 2013)

I'm trying to get into roller setting. My first attempt was a ponytail set. It came out ok, but the top 2-3 inches didn't get straight. I guess my ponytails weren't tight enough


----------



## ckisland (Dec 16, 2013)

NGraceO said:


> This is something I went through after I relaxed. I've spent this year slowly cutting splits again and again. Idk if it's the fact hat I relaxed, or they were thee already and were just now easier to see. I know I tended to be rough with my natural hair so I know some of it at least was residual damage front then.
> 
> NGraceO



Natural hair hides split ends really well. At least for me it did. Straightening was always a bit of a battle because my ends were littered in knots I couldn't see while it was curly. My ends are covered in ssks and splits and I can't wait to be rid of them. I hope that cutting to SL-CBL will get rid of them all, but I plan to dust my ends. I just don't know how often yet.


----------



## ckisland (Dec 16, 2013)

*Current hair length*:APL-BSB (just did a length check erplexed), soon to be CBL

*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd*: Relaxed

*Goal month:* December

*Current reggie and styling choices*:
Shampoo (sulfate-free), DC, and detangle 1x/week
Clarify, protein DC, and Roux Porosity Control 1x/month
Stretch relaxer 12-16 weeks

I'll be doing flexirod sets, rollersets, and braidouts, and either wearing my hair down, in a ponytail, or messy buns. 

*What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL/MBL?*: 
I made MBL like 3 times while natural, so I'm more focused on getting there as quickly and as smoothly as possible . I'm hoping that relaxing will eliminate the damage I used to get manipulating my kinky-curly/coily strands. I do plan to dust regularly (something I've never done) and keep up with DCing.

*Post a beginning picture*: I'll post one after my cut


----------



## NGraceO (Dec 16, 2013)

ckisland said:


> Natural hair hides split ends really well. At least for me it did. Straightening was always a bit of a battle because my ends were littered in knots I couldn't see while it was curly. My ends are covered in ssks and splits and I can't wait to be rid of them. I hope that cutting to SL-CBL will get rid of them all, but I plan to dust my ends. I just don't know how often yet.



ITA! I relaxed virgin last November, and I am Sri recovering from the split/ssk nightmare. I rarely ever get ssk anymore, but splits are still my enemy. I hope I can get it under control soon.

NGraceO


----------



## coolsista-paris (Dec 16, 2013)

NGraceO said:


> This is something I went through after I relaxed. I've spent this year slowly cutting splits again and again. Idk if it's the fact hat I relaxed, or they were thee already and were just now easier to see. I know I tended to be rough with my natural hair so I know some of it at least was residual damage front then.  NGraceO



i tended to be rough to on my hair when natural.

now i take my time ( everything is faster anyway now) lol ! im enjoying


----------



## coolsista-paris (Dec 16, 2013)

Beautifulwildflower said:


> coolsista-paris, since you already trimmed your hair, try doing a search and destroy first, making sure you give yourself some uninterrupted time and a 5x to 8x magnifying mirror (if you don't have already have one). I love it, I can see my strands in a way I never could.  _______________________________________  ~Current hair length: BSL first time!! WooHoo!!:woohoo2:  ~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Natural  ~Goal month: Dec. 2013 for BSL, Feb-Mar. 2014 for MBL  ~Post a beginning picture: Starting Dec. 1, 2013




thank you! i will search and destroy when i have the right time and kids sleeping i guess.

i dont have a magnifying mirrir though :-(


----------



## coolsista-paris (Dec 16, 2013)

ckisland said:


> Natural hair hides split ends really well. At least for me it did. Straightening was always a bit of a battle because my ends were littered in knots I couldn't see while it was curly. My ends are covered in ssks and splits and I can't wait to be rid of them. I hope that cutting to SL-CBL will get rid of them all, but I plan to dust my ends. I just don't know how often yet.



well i guess my splits were all hidden with my natural hair!
i see lots of them only now.

stylist cut my hair from bsl to between sl ànd apl.
but i still have my splits.

search and destroy it will be!   

hope from there, this hair will flow!

come on hair sis! lets chop those splits ;-)


----------



## ckisland (Dec 16, 2013)

coolsista-paris said:


> well i guess my splits were all hidden with my natural hair!
> i see lots of them only now.
> 
> stylist cut my hair from bsl to between sl ànd apl.
> ...



Hahaha!!!! I am so ready to get it over with!! Girl, the hair will be flowing


----------



## Duchess007 (Dec 16, 2013)

ckisland said:


> Current hair length:APL-BSB (just did a length check erplexed), soon to be CBL
> 
> Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Relaxed
> 
> ...



Girl I thought you were already a challenger!  LOL


Welcome! 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## sugarbaybie (Dec 17, 2013)

New and I would like to join!

*~Current hair length *
Not sure plan to wash and measure by SAT,Feb 1st


*~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd*

*~Goal month *
(1" a month)
March 31st, 2" inches longer
June 30th, Full BSL with no see thru ends. If March 31 is near that, MBL

*~Current reggie and styling choices*
Wash biweekly 
Up daily
Oil scalp (must find topical), oil hair nightly
massage scalp nightly (DOING) and morning 
vits and diet healthy (DOING all vits but 1)

*~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL/MBL?*
Adding dietary items

*~Post a beginning picture*
I will


----------



## Guinan (Dec 17, 2013)

Checkin in! Nothing new to report. I did a S&D yesterday. Surprisingly it wasnt too bad. I had more splits in the front. Today I am rocking the cutest braided pigtails. I'm still amazed that I can do this to my hair and still have considerable length. I can't wait to wash my hair. I'm going to try to wash it this weekend; so that I can at least have my hair straighten for 2wks. 

IDK, I kinda like wearing my hair straight. I have less tangles and matting. However, it has destroyed my workout schedule.


----------



## Guinan (Dec 17, 2013)

GettingKinky, ur pony roller set came out great! I saw someone on utube do a pony rollerset. Yours def came out better. How many rollers did you use?


----------



## GettingKinky (Dec 17, 2013)

pelohello said:


> GettingKinky, ur pony roller set came out great! I saw someone on utube do a pony rollerset. Yours def came out better. How many rollers did you use?



Thanks @ pelohello. I used 6 ponytails and 24 rollers 1 1/8". I like the curls but my roots are super puffy and after 2 mornings of working out I'm not sure if I can wear it out today. I'm in the same boat as you - I want to wear my hair straight/curly but I'm not willing to give up my workouts. Sometimes I contemplate going back to a full relaxer. But I know I would miss the thickness


----------



## GettingKinky (Dec 17, 2013)

I'm still wearing my roller set. I love the curls but my roots are not good.


----------



## newnyer (Dec 17, 2013)

I swear I have ADHD with my hair. I couldn't wait to get my twists so I wouldn't have to worry about it, now I miss being able to touch my own free flowing hair after a wash. Smh.  I'm enjoying not having to do my hair everyday, don't get me wrong...I just miss my hair.  Crazy thing is I know as soon as I take these out in 6 weeks I'll want to hide it again. Lol!


----------



## ckisland (Dec 17, 2013)

GettingKinky said:


> I'm still wearing my roller set. I love the curls but my roots are not good.



Your hair's hiding the roots well . Your hair is soooo pretty!!!

My order from DrVita just arrived , and I want to wash it and try out everything !!! I also now see that AO Blue Camomilla has milk protein in it so I'm thinking about make that my DC and the White as my leave-in. Either way I'm so happy for my stuff to be here.


----------



## LadyViola (Dec 18, 2013)

I want to participate! 


Current hair length:BSL
Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Natural

Goal month: July 2014

Current reggie and styling choices:
Shampoo, DC, and detangle 1x/week, vitamins, lots of water

What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL/MBL?:
I plan on dusting and trying the search and destroy method as I am not all that pleased with my ends. I'll also be cleaning up my diet and exercising more consistently.

Post a beginning picture:


----------



## BadCurlsClub (Dec 18, 2013)

Current Hair Length: Almost BSL

Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Natural

Goal Month: October 2014 (MBL)

Current Regimen: Wash/Deep Condition/Straighten Once per Month
                        Trim Every 4-6 Months (1/2 in)
                        Nightly Wrap & Oil Ends w/ Coconut or Olive oil.

What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL/MBL?: 
Drink more water, take Biotin, Amla oil, & protective styling. Also one week per month 7-day inversion method and wearing natural w/o straightening June-September with GHE method.  

Post Beginning Picture : December 2013 - Coming Soon


----------



## GrowAHead (Dec 18, 2013)

~Current hair length - BSL

~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd - RELAXED/TEXLAXED

~Goal month December 2014

~Current reggie and styling choices - Weekly wash, DC, and rollerset 

~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to MBL? Continue to wash and rollerset weekly, bun for half the week, protect hair during winter (satin lined hats, extra moisture, etc.)  Hopefully post-pardrum shedding won't derail the goal but it may happen :-/  we shall see 

~Post a beginning picture


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Dec 18, 2013)

newnyer said:


> I swear I have ADHD with my hair. I couldn't wait to get my twists so I wouldn't have to worry about it, now I miss being able to touch my own free flowing hair after a wash. Smh.  I'm enjoying not having to do my hair everyday, don't get me wrong...I just miss my hair.  Crazy thing is I know as soon as I take these out in 6 weeks I'll want to hide it again. Lol!



This sounds just like myself lol. I'm wanting to get my hair braided now but I know once I get it done I will want my hair back again! I'm glad to know I'm not alone


----------



## Guinan (Dec 18, 2013)

BadCurlsClub, I luv your screen name


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Dec 18, 2013)

Checking in...
Still holding on to this flat ironed hair from 12/8.... I don't wear it out just keep it braided under my wigs and re-braid like 2xs a week to moisturize and seal...

I like my regimen like this in the winter because it's too cold to be walking around with wet head and I already had the flu this year, so I'm not taking any chances....

For the most part, I'll do a full on Wash/DC(with steam), blow out and re-braid every 3-4 weeks during the winter time. If my schedule keeps me busy through the spring I will keep up with this regimen through the spring and readjust my wash schedule in the summer months.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Dec 18, 2013)

NGraceO said:


> ITA! I relaxed virgin last November, and I am Sri recovering from the split/ssk nightmare. I rarely ever get ssk anymore, but splits are still my enemy. I hope I can get it under control soon.  NGraceO



ive just realized them for me. so im gonna search and destroy all over then i will keep ps and see what to do from there. 

i really hope i get jt under control


----------



## GettingKinky (Dec 18, 2013)

Now that I'm not bonelaxed I feel like I did when I was a little kid. I go outside and when I come back in my hair is all puffy and frizzy.

This makes me want to go back to bonelaxing and daily heat when I did that my hair NEVER got frizzy. Even if it was drizzling outside.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 19, 2013)

I'm getting teeth pulled on Saturday, so not sure if I'll feel up to doing my hair routine. I need to though because I have had my twists in for almost two weeks now. I want to wash, DC, and maybe rollerset to stretch for my LC reveal, then do a bit of trimming for a clean start for the new year.


----------



## SkySurfer (Dec 19, 2013)

I'm settling into my braids, and I really like them.
I hope to keep them in for 2 months at least.


----------



## ckisland (Dec 19, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> I'm getting teeth pulled on Saturday, so not sure if I'll feel up to doing my hair routine. I need to though because I have had my twists in for almost two weeks now. I want to wash, DC, and maybe rollerset to stretch for my LC reveal, then do a bit of trimming for a clean start for the new year.



Good luck with your surgery. I had all 4 of my wisdom teeth pulled at once and I was out for only for 2 days. I wish you a speedy recovery  .

After going to 3 places and failing to find a stylist I could trust, I had my mom give me a trim. She only took off 2in, so I don't know if I want to cut more or just keep dusting.


----------



## polished07 (Dec 19, 2013)

Ok this is my very last length check of the year!!!! I wanted to wear my knatural coarse clip ins it got from krshairgroup for my interview tomorrow gonna wear a nice low chignon. So I tried Heyfranheys moisture method w coconut oil prepoo, acv rinse, cowash with HH, deep con dish with one and only Argan oil with heat under a conditioning cap for about 45 mins. My hair was very moist afterwards I then used miracle 7 leave in and shine mist to lightly blow drive and 1 pass of flat iron. Verdict is I really did make BSL lol but I need a trim and can't wait for my appt next month. I'll have her trim me up for a fresh start and I'm gonna use heat more to manage all of these single strand knots! Ugh I hate em!  They are wrecking havoc on my strands so I have to change my regi up still protective styling 90% so this is my last and final length check for 2013! 



Clips


----------



## polished07 (Dec 19, 2013)

LadyViola said:


> I want to participate!   Current hair length:BSB Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Natural  Goal month: July 2014  Current reggie and styling choices: Shampoo, DC, and detangle 1x/week, vitamins, lots of water  What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL/MBL?: I plan on dusting and trying the search and destroy method as I am not all that pleased with my ends. I'll also be cleaning up my diet and exercising more consistently.  Post a beginning picture:



  Ur BSL girl! Claim it! 



pelohello said:


> Checkin in! Nothing new to report. I did a S&D yesterday. Surprisingly it wasnt too bad. I had more splits in the front. Today I am rocking the cutest braided pigtails. I'm still amazed that I can do this to my hair and still have considerable length. I can't wait to wash my hair. I'm going to try to wash it this weekend; so that I can at least have my hair straighten for 2wks.  IDK, I kinda like wearing my hair straight. I have less tangles and matting. However, it has destroyed my workout schedule.



These are my sentiments exactly I want to start wearing my hair straight till the spring so I'm looking for a good sweat wicking scarf like the save your do one


----------



## Mjon912 (Dec 19, 2013)

Checking In... Currently 16 months into my transition to natural and although I like to wear my hair straight all of the time I'm giving that up for a while... I got frustrated with the amount of relaxed ends I still have and decided to do a small cut up to CBL and I hate it so I braided my hair in individual box braids, no fake hair and plan on keeping it like this until next aug (my 2yr relaxer free anniversary). I plan on washing in braids and re-braiding every 10-14 days! Also I've started using a MN, Sulfer 8 and Hair trigger growth Elixer mix every few days. Wish me luck because I'm tired of the braids already and it's only been a week! I keep telling myself when I take them out I should be BSL and NATURAL!!!! I can't wait!!!


----------



## ilong (Dec 19, 2013)

pelohello said:


> ^^^that's sooo true. I currently have protein overload. I prefer to have alittle too much protein, b/c it's easier for me to tell if I have too much protein and I can just focus on the moisture. IDK why it's harder for me to tell if I have too much moisture.


 
pelohello how do you know when you have too much protein?


----------



## MzOptimistic (Dec 19, 2013)

Duchess007. Please add me to this challenge. Thanks


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 19, 2013)

Good luck ladies!! I'll be cheering you guys on from the sidelines. My hair has suffered so much lately that I know I won't make BSL or MBL by the end of 2014


----------



## ilong (Dec 19, 2013)

NikkiQ -  no sidelines - you come right on here with us.    Trust me if I can be up in here - trying to make it so can you.  As you know and have said so many times this forum, threads and challenges helps to motivate and encourage members to achieve goals.  So I don't know where you thought you were going but we want and need you right here!!!  

Besides hanging out with your LHCF sista's is good medicine for the mind, heart and soul and will help with some of "life's curveballs" being thrown your way.

We are glad to see you back posting and whatever is happening in life remember "this too shall pass".  

Be blessed and encouraged!!!!


----------



## Guinan (Dec 19, 2013)

ilong said:


> pelohello how do you know when you have too much protein?



ilong, usually when my hair mats & tangles even after DC. Sometimes I can tell with my shed hairs. I take them & break them. If they snap, kinda like a pop noise, then I have 2 much protein.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Dec 20, 2013)

I've been pondering and wondering and I finally did it yesterday....I relaxed my hair. Detangling was becoming a burden. I have very small coily hair that is resistant yet fine. The longer it became the more of a chore it was. I already do my two daughters hair one is waist length and the other is MBL both are natural. I have three kids in all. Doing my hair on top was becoming too much. So I went to my friend/hairstylist I trust and she relaxed my hair not bone straight but semi curly. So far I'm loving it!! I felt like a heavy weight was lifted off my shoulders.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 20, 2013)

naturalagain2 Time to change your screen name! Good luck on your new journey! Can we get some pitchas?


----------



## ilong (Dec 20, 2013)

naturalagain2 - Congratulations - I am sure your hair is just as beautiful relaxed as it is natural.   I don't believe that BW have to be natural it is a "choice" and sometimes you feel like it sometimes you don't. 
I hope the "natural hair movement" doesn't give cause for any woman to feel obligated to wear their hair natural or guilty about wearing their hair anyway they choose.  

I do my granddaughter's hair and it is thick, long and natural and there are many times I don't feel like doing her hair - so I can only imagine how tiring it can be doing three beautiful lucious heads of hair.  

Enjoy your beautiful hair and thanks for sharing!


----------



## Lissa0821 (Dec 20, 2013)

~Current hair length:  *Shoulder length
*~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd:  *Relaxed*
~Goal month:  December 2014
~Current reggie and styling choices: * Prepoo with coconut oil and cowash once a week, air dry or blow dry set with flexi rods.  Shampoo and deep condition with oil rinse, rollerset under hooded dryer once a week*
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL/MBL? *Continue with scalp massages, moisturizing and sealing ends, maybe protective styling during the week with hair down on the weekends.  Trimming ends every 8 weeks. Relaxer touch up every 8 to 10 weeks*
~Post a beginning picture


----------



## ilong (Dec 20, 2013)

I went to a salon yesterday to get a trim in preparation for 2014.  Of course shampooing/conditioning is a requirement before any service is rendered.  I am still amazed at how llittle "hair professionals" know about HAIR CARE.  The stylist was very vocal on describing the importance of deep conditioning - I didn't have the heart to tell her I had deep conditioned my hair for 2 days in preparation for the salon visit.

Anyway I want to believe that I am APL but even if I'm not I am not going to dwell on it.  My focus will be achieving BSL/MBL in 2014.  I was very happy to see was how healthy and thick my hair is.    I will say that I thought my hair was beautiful and "I've come a long way baby"

I will carry over much of my 2013 regimen into 2014 with some changes:
I will NOT purchase Viviscal again - results did not warrant the high price tag and will replace it with something - perhaps Youtheory or Neocell.
I will use my violet ray/high frequency device (HFD) daily
I will apply Paltas Hair Treatment to my alopecia areas daily (after using my HFD)
I will begin inversion in January
Mahabhringaraj oil (contains numerous ayurvedic oils) will be my primary ayurvedic oil


----------



## naturalagain2 (Dec 20, 2013)

Froreal3 Yeah it is lol!!

ilong Thanks! I was feeling guilty. I think that's why it took me so long. Plus, my HHJ has only been done with natural hair. Relax hair is foreign territory for me. I was starting to resent doing hair and it wasn't that fun anymore with the tangles. I don't want to feel that way. 

Here's a pic of my relaxed hair.


----------



## GettingKinky (Dec 20, 2013)

ilong naturalagain2 where are the pictures??


----------



## naturalagain2 (Dec 20, 2013)

GettingKinky it should be in post #361. Let me know if you can't see it.


----------



## GettingKinky (Dec 20, 2013)

naturalagain2 said:


> GettingKinky it should be in post #361. Let me know if you can't see it.



I found it. Your hair looks great. Enjoy your new tangle free hair!


----------



## naturalagain2 (Dec 20, 2013)

^^^Thanks! I will!


----------



## Guinan (Dec 20, 2013)

Welcome to the relaxed side!! naturalagain2. Your results came out great and that's good that you didnt relax bone straight. 

And if you feel that relaxers arent for you anymore, you can always go back to natural. I am always going back and forth. However, this is the longest that I've ever maintained being a relaxed head.

I have contemplated going back to natural. But I think I'll wait until I get to WL as a relaxed head and then cut into a TWA or a bob as a natural.


----------



## jennwantslonghurr (Dec 20, 2013)

Update time... so I took down my braids this morning.  I used ssi moisture mist (bf first purchase) and it actually strengthen my hair in a good way. YES because I'm protein sensitive and I'm finally getting over my protein overload. I finger comb my braids out and wore a tucked pony tail using a scrunchie and 2 bobby pins with a head band. Some naturals while I was out at the store were giving me the head nod of approval lol.

I will wash my hair tomorrow since I have this lingering cold and prep for my TU. I plan on relaxing next Sunday at 35 weeks then running my split ender through. Note I will never stretch this long again. I was ill for months and had surgery and my son gets so sick in the fall/winter so... eventually my procrastination got the best of me.


----------



## Guinan (Dec 21, 2013)

^^^Wow 35 weeks! I can barely make it to 18wks. jennwantslonghurr, Hope you feel better. When I'm sick, the last thing on my mind is my hair too.


----------



## Guinan (Dec 21, 2013)

Just finished washing my hair. I'm currently t-shirt drying my hair for about 30min &'then plan on DC for about an hour. My hair & scalp feels soooo good. I don't know what they put in that shea moisture shampoo but that stuff is AMAZING!! 

I did a light dusting & I am happy to say that my hair is still BSL. Even though I've updated my siggie to BSL, mentally I won't officially claim it until my relaxer in Jan (I know cray cray).

My hair doesnt seem to have anymore protein overload. I think the blow drying & flat ironing has remedy that.


----------



## jennwantslonghurr (Dec 21, 2013)

pelohello said:


> My hair doesnt seem to have anymore protein overload. I think the blow drying & flat ironing has remedy that.



That's great! Maybe that's the trick with coarse hair and p.o. And yes this was a longgggg stretch usually I never go over 24 weeks post so my new growth and I are well acquainted now. Maybe I'll start relaxing sooner like you cuz whatever you are doing its yielding beautiful results. 

I haven't washed my hair yet; bad I know. I will in the morning starting with a hot oil treatment. I plan on blowing drying and setting my hair on rollers as it cool then have my sister style it some kind of way.


----------



## ilong (Dec 21, 2013)

OK @GettingKinky since you are making me come out the closet  - I've procrastinated long enough and you ladies are always so wonderful with sharing your pictures - so it's my turn. 


So ladies,  what length say you I am?  My goal is BSL/MBL by June/December, respectively. I know you all may be saying, 'yeah righ" in your dreams"  but miracles can happen. As a matter of fact, my current hair length is a miracle.  

So here it goes:


----------



## GettingKinky (Dec 21, 2013)

ilong I would say you are APL. How many inches do you need for BSL?


----------



## LucSra (Dec 21, 2013)

Hey everyone!  Just popping in for a length check. I apologize for my hair not looking combed, it's not because I accidentally sat on my only comb today  I'm sure my ends look thicker than that.

So, what do you gals think? Am I doing okay with my HHJ?


----------



## ckisland (Dec 22, 2013)

naturalagain2 said:


> Thanks! I was feeling guilty. I think that's why it took me so long. Plus, my HHJ has only been done with natural hair. Relax hair is foreign territory for me. I was starting to resent doing hair and it wasn't that fun anymore with the tangles. I don't want to feel that way.
> 
> Here's a pic of my relaxed hair.



This is exactly how I felt. I've thought about relaxing for awhile, but Natural Guilt, like Catholic Guilt is real . I'd always talk myself down, and that's good, because when I couldn't feel any guilt I knew for sure I was ready to relax. I had relaxed hair most of my life, but I never took care of it. I'm so excited to be able to say I've had both a natural and relaxed HHJ . Congratulations and welcome !!


----------



## ckisland (Dec 22, 2013)

My ends are a HAM and I will hopefully get them taken care of soon. I went back to VA and chicks have way better hair than they do here . I was so envious!!! Thick, healthy relaxed hair with great ends even though no one I saw was even APL. 

I still don't know exactly how to handle my hair because it still has so much texture. My hair needs to be smoother which means that I need to perfect roller wrapping because I want to avoid heat. If I could just wrap my hair, life would be much easier right now. I also need to find my spin pins. I really am ready to try PSing because I'm getting paranoid about handling my hair daily .


----------



## ilong (Dec 22, 2013)

@GettingKinky - thank you. I'm not sure how many inches to BSL. I have a long torso - so it takes me longer to complete a length journey.  I think the trim put me at grazing APL but I'm not going to dwell on APL.  I'm afraid that dwelling on APL will make the journey to BSL/MBL longer so I want my focus to remain on BSL/MBL.  

I'd love to get my hair braided or in twists to help promote a growth spurt, but I don't want a setback this close to my goal target day. I know so much more about caring for my hair than I did last year - but still I don't know - I can't afford to lose any progress. My retention has been excellent thus far. 

I've read a few posts over the last few days where members experienced major setbacks as a result of damage from braids/twists. So - maybe I will just have my hair braided in a beehive, throw on a new wig and leave it be.
***sigh*** decisions, decisions. erplexed


----------



## Guinan (Dec 22, 2013)

@ilong, you look full shoulder to me. Maybe about an inch from APL. Your in that area where your past SL, but not quite APL.


----------



## Guinan (Dec 22, 2013)

LucSra said:


> Hey everyone!  Just popping in for a length check. I apologize for my hair not looking combed, it's not because I accidentally sat on my only comb today  I'm sure my ends look thicker than that.
> 
> So, what do you gals think? Am I doing okay with my HHJ?


 
Looks good to me, but visually IDK what length you were coming from or how long it took (need before pics). If I'm basing it on your siggie (your siggie says your current length is alittle past APL). Then your heading in the right direction. You look BSL

Congrats BTW...What's your reggie? LucSra


----------



## ilong (Dec 22, 2013)

pelohello - thank you.  Friday's 1.5" trim reduced me from APL - which is why I don't want to dwell on it - since it's not my goal.  
BSL for me is 18" from thr crown of my head and 13" from my nape - so I have a long journey ahead of me.


----------



## LucSra (Dec 22, 2013)

pelohello said:


> Looks good to me, but visually IDK what length you were coming from or how long it took (need before pics). If I'm basing it on your siggie (your siggie says your current length is alittle past APL). Then your heading in the right direction. You look BSL
> 
> Congrats BTW...What's your reggie? @LucSra



Am I?! Oh dear I really, _really_ hope I'm BSL. This is the longest my hair has ever been! 

I try to keep my regimen simple. I wash and (moisture) DC 1x a week, protein DC every 2 weeks. Cowash whenever I feel like I need it. Protective styles 99% of the time (mostly buns but I'm trying to switch it up for the new year). Moisturize and seal every 2 days. 

Oh yeah, before pics. The first was taken on February 2012 and the second about 2 months later. The length in my siggie is from April/May 2013 I think.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 22, 2013)

ilong said:


> OK @GettingKinky since you are making me come out the closet  - I've procrastinated long enough and you ladies are always so wonderful with sharing your pictures - so it's my turn.
> 
> 
> So ladies,  what length say you I am?  My goal is BSL/MBL by June/December, respectively. I know you all may be saying, 'yeah righ" in your dreams"  but miracles can happen. As a matter of fact, my current hair length is a miracle.
> ...



ilong Finally get to see your hair!  Your hair looks great btw. I hope mine still looks that good when I am your age.  It looks close to APL. You can definitely make BSL in a year. I was that same length this time last year and I made BSB/BSL in September. I haven't done a length check since then, so hopefully I am more full BSB/BSL now. 



LucSra said:


> Hey everyone!  Just popping in for a length check. I apologize for my hair not looking combed, it's not because I accidentally sat on my only comb today  I'm sure my ends look thicker than that.
> 
> So, what do you gals think? Am I doing okay with my HHJ?



LucSra you look BSL. Congrats!


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 22, 2013)

ilong said:


> @GettingKinky - thank you. I'm not sure how many inches to BSL. I have a long torso - so it takes me longer to complete a length journey.  I think the trim put me at grazing APL but I'm not going to dwell on APL.  I'm afraid that dwelling on APL will make the journey to BSL/MBL longer so I want my focus to remain on BSL/MBL.
> 
> I'd love to get my hair braided or in twists to help promote a growth spurt, but I don't want a setback this close to my goal target day. I know so much more about caring for my hair than I did last year - but still I don't know - I can't afford to lose any progress. My retention has been excellent thus far.
> 
> ...



Twists seem to be working pretty well for me. I am due for a dusting/trim, but I have retained about 5 inches this year. The only way you will know is if you try. However, what are the styles that have been working for you? If they are working, I'd stick with that.


----------



## ilong (Dec 22, 2013)

@Froreal3 - thank you so much for your kind words!!  I know - I have been holding out. I see all of these beautiful heads of hair on the forum and drool because I didn't feel like my hair was anything close to many of you ladies hair. 

This past week's trim and blow dry was only the second time in life that I felt my hair was beautiful. The first time was at my daughter's wedding 13 years ago and I wore my own hair in a beautiful french twist. I hope the trim(along with other techniques in my regimen) enhances growth. 
I would like to be BSL by June (yes I am being greedy - but I also plan to work hard to get there). 

I keep my hair braided underneath a wig 99% of the time. I believe the twists/braids will give me the growth that I need to make my goal. 
What I've discovered is my hair loves M&S. My growth slowed down in October - because I stopped my daily GHE under my wigs (due to cold weather) I have to find a growth factor to replace the daily GHE.

Froreal3 - are your twists with extensions or just your hair?  Retained 5 inches this year - that is wonderful!!!  Congratulations!


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Dec 22, 2013)

I'm in.  *big sigh* as I am never able to keep up with these threads as much as I would like.  I hope to be MBL by the end of the year.  

Current Length:  Touching the top of brastrap

Relaxed/Natural/etc.: I haven't had a relaxer since April, so right now 8 month stretch.   Right now I don't think I will be relaxing again any time soon, if at all.  I'm thinking this will turn into a really long transition.  I BC'd once and will NEVER do that again.  I loved the texture, just not on me, and the majority of it was probably due to how short it was when I cut off my relaxed ends.   I LOVE texture in my hair vs bone straight, however I will not texlax.  I'm sick of worrying about relaxing altogether at this time.  Heck, I'm too lazy to even post a picture right now lol.

Current regimen:  Washing once or twice a week.  DC once a week.  Put air dried hair in a combo of twists and flat twists for the week to protective style.  Super low manipulation and very little heat use is the key to keeping my fine strands on my head.    I have an obsession with search and destroy missions, which often lead to little trims, which I need to stop doing.

Personal Challenge:  Stop being a friggin PJ, throw out all the crap I've used once and haven't looked at in a year and stick with one stuff I know works!


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 23, 2013)

ilong the twists are with my own hair pinned up in an updo, braided, tucked, bunned, or otherwise outta my way! lol I wear them like this 99% of the time. I will probably wear a twist out once every two weeks. It is really because I'm too lazy to maintain those. I have been twisting for a year now and have been in the braid/bun/twist for growth challenge for that time. My hair has grown/retained significantly. I have comparison shots of my twists in that challenge. Some people's hair doesn't do well with twists, but mine seems to do fine. I do probably need to dust more often. I've probably only dusted three times this year. I don't see a  problem with my ends though.

Definitely try to keep your hair moist in your protective style. If its wigs, spray some leave in on your cornrows maybe three times a week. I M&S every other day and it's kept my retention on point along with the psing.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Dec 23, 2013)

Just came out of lurking to tell ilong that your hair is beautiful!.....back to  now


----------



## ilong (Dec 23, 2013)

Froreal3 - I'm heading over to the braid/twist/out challenge to check it out.  Thanks for the reminder!  

EnExitStageLeft - thank you so much !   You have no idea how good you ladies are making me feel about my hair!

It is such a major accomplishment and I could not have done it without the help of my LHCF sisters!

 

*God Bless All of You!!!*


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Dec 23, 2013)

ilong Girl I almost got up to hug you for real . You're always everyone's biggest supporter, so to see you striving is awesome !


----------



## LucSra (Dec 23, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> @LucSra you look BSL. Congrats!



Thank you! If I could do a back flip I would!  One goal down, 3 more to go.

Btw, how does one tell when they've reached MBL?


----------



## Gryphyn (Dec 23, 2013)

ckisland said:


> This is exactly how I felt. I've thought about relaxing for awhile, but Natural Guilt, like Catholic Guilt is real . I'd always talk myself down, and that's good, because when I couldn't feel any guilt I knew for sure I was ready to relax. I had relaxed hair most of my life, but I never took care of it. I'm so excited to be able to say I've had both a natural and relaxed HHJ . Congratulations and welcome !!



soo true


----------



## skyslady (Dec 23, 2013)

Hey ladies,
Im going hard for this one  

*~Current hair length: *BSL 

*~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: *Natural

*~Goal month: *1 inch growth each month

*~Current reggie and styling choices: *Clarify wash once a month/Co-wash once or  twice a week. Deep condition once a week alternating w/ protein and moisture.  Style choices: twists, flat twists, wigs, and a sew-in.

*~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL/MBL? *Concentrate on keeping my ends healthy.

*~Post a beginning picture:  *to be posted when challenge begins.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 23, 2013)

Yay! Although I haven't been on in a while, I'm still in! I like the fact the the challenge has been combined with MBL.


----------



## silverbuttons (Dec 23, 2013)

I think I'm BSL! Not fully, but I'm claiming it! Will be posting my stats soon.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Dec 23, 2013)

Finally had a chance to wash my hair. I also got the chance to DC for an hour or two which I haven't done in a few weeks. I have been kinda hair lazy the past few weeks but I think I'm ready to get back on board. I have been wanting to find a protective style that may last me two months or more if it can actually last that long. I'm currently 20 weeks post relaxer and I'm debating on stretching to 24 weeks or not. Until then I need to go back to doing the GHE at least twice a week to help retain moisture. Oh and I also need to go on a product haul because I am about out of all my staples so that's my next goal! HHG!!!


----------



## ilong (Dec 23, 2013)

I definitely have to find a new PS. My current PS (wig) is rubbing and breaking off my hair at the nape. 

@Froreal3 - I did check out the braid/twist/bun challenge and read a couple of posts. This made me check out a couple of youtube videos on installing twists with added hair.  Thank you for suggesting the thread to me.

Believe it or not - I did some twists and put my hair in a style, which I wore while going out to run errands today.  I received several compliments which made me feel really good about my first tryout. I only did 8 twists on the side because I wanted to see how I felt about twists in my hair before I did my entire head. I am sooooo glad that I did - although the style is nice - I won't finish the install and I will be taking these out. I did not like how the weight of the hair felt on my strands and I thought there was just too much "play" (movement), which I am afraid may lead to breakage and a setback.

So - I'm going to either do (cornrow) braids or a sew-in. Probably the braids. I don't want the thread from the sew-in to cut into my strands.

Wow - listen to me - if I only knew then what I know now!
But better late than never!

I'll take a pic and post it in a few minutes.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 23, 2013)

ilong you had synthetic twists in?


----------



## ilong (Dec 23, 2013)

Froreal3 - yes -I used Kanekalon hair.  Here are the pics. I am taking them out tomorrow.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 24, 2013)

^^ilong Cute. Just as long as you don't put too much hair on the sections of your real hair, I'm sure it would be fine. 

I haven't worn extensions in so long, really ever since I started my HHJ. I wanted to see if I could retain with just my own hair.


----------



## Guinan (Dec 24, 2013)

Morning Ladies!!

I'm back to wearing my hair curly. I had to wash & DC twice this weekend b/c I made a mistake and applied too much Shea Moisture curl enhancer. I had so much flakes & product build-up. I can't wait to buy my usual leave-in.


----------



## Guinan (Dec 24, 2013)

ilong, I've been experimenting with braids this year, & they have REALLY helped me with retaining my length & giving me a much needed hair vacay. I do my own installs and when I braid or do my sengelese twist, I make sure I don't braid/twist too tight. I also don't usually leave my braids/twists in for more than a month to a month in a half. It has been a trial and error with having braids. I learned that I can't DC and that I need water based leave-ins. I also learned that when taking my braids out I need to devot(sp) a couple of days for removing shed hairs & detangling

When doing the twists, you will get use to the weight of the hair. I thought the same thing, that the hair or twist would weigh down my hair and essentially pull my hair out; but that didnt occur. 

I think braids/twists can be great protective style options, if it's done in moderation. I've just started doing this, this year but I plan on continuing it for the next year. I've been installing braids when I am on the last month of my relaxer stretch. It helps me get over the urge from relaxing too early. So basically I install braids every 3mths & then leave them in for about a month.

BTW: Your twist install looks great. It looks like your real hair.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 24, 2013)

Okay, I'm back to answer my questions!

  ~Current hair length: Hovering between BSB and BSL (before a good trim) 

~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Natural 

~BSL goal month: March (full BSL) 

~MBL goal month: December (my success rate has been nonexistent) 

~Current Reggie and styling choices: Keeping it simple: twists, twistouts, buns, sets. Maybe a wig here and there.  

~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL/MBL?: I'm just going to let my hair do what it does. I'm working on a super simple reggie, and this time around I'm going to TRY not to obsess over my hair. I've just discovered that my hair loves deep conditioners (mayo, eggs and honey to be exact). My hair also love the LOC method (another new discovery), my homemade oils and aloe juice.  I'll come back later to post my starting pic closer to the challenge.  

~Post a beginning picture: Back later with my starting pic closer to the beginning of the challenge.


----------



## jennwantslonghurr (Dec 24, 2013)

skyslady said:


> Hey ladies,
> Im going hard for this one
> 
> ~Goal month: 1 inch growth each month



skyslady, does your hair naturally grow at that rate?  Or will you be using growth aides, inversion... If so which one and how? Just curious cuz I'm trying to increase my growth rate but I only was able to grow 2 inches in 3 months in my crown area.


----------



## Jace032000 (Dec 24, 2013)

I'm so excited--this is my first challenge!!!


~Current hair length - SL
~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd - Natural with Global Keratin Treatment
~Goal month - BSL> Jun '14; MBL > Dec '14
~Current reggie and styling choices - Right now I head off to my stylist to have her flat iron my hair every 2 weeks.  This usually follows a shampoo and deep condition.  After a week of my hair being flat ironed. I seal my hair with Carol's Daughter Hair Milk Leave in Moisture and raw coconut oil.   
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL/MBL? - I'm going to only flat iron my hair once a month and protective style by roller setting on rods.  
*Post a beginning picture - Done


----------



## ilong (Dec 24, 2013)

Froreal3 - thanks. I just don't want a set back so I'm very cautious of what may cause one.

pelohello -  Ooooo - I bet your hair is(even more) gorgeous curly.   But of course I am sure your hair looks beautiful in any style.   
thank you also for the kind words and advice!!  Like your experience, I think braids (twists erplexed) would help me gain length and retain more - I'm just paranoid.   If I decide to do braids I would have to have someone install them, being that I can't braid.  I may continue to "practice" with the twists and see what happens.   I know that I have to step away from the wigs for a while.


----------



## afrofaithful (Dec 25, 2013)

Hi! I'm in! I have totally been slacking. I never really thought I'd make it to APL but I did and got realllll complacent. So I'm focusing on my hair (and other things) in 2014. I really want to have BSL hair!

~Current hair length
My current hair length is a little past APL.

~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd
Natural

~Goal month
I'm in no rush, and I need a trim, so I give myself until December 31.

~Current reggie and styling choices
This is my problem. I have no consistent reggie. I seriously need to develop one. For the most part I bun and wear WnG's. Every now and then I may get fancy and try something but that's it for the most part. When I am going strong with the reggie, I henna once a month, alternate between DC and a light protein weekly, and cowash as needed. I've been doing the LOC method with great success lately, so I will stick to that. 

~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL/MBL?
I plan on being consistent! I also plan on this being a healthier year in general for me. I need to work out and eat healthy and I'm sure my hair will thrive when the rest of me is doing better. 

~Post a beginning picture
Please don't mind my back fat 

I also would like to thicken up my edges…

HHG and good luck to all you ladies!!!


----------



## SkySurfer (Dec 25, 2013)

1 week in box braids, hope to go 7 more weeks.


----------



## SavannahNatural (Dec 25, 2013)

Saving a spot.  Not quite ready to commit just yet.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## m_wink (Dec 25, 2013)

Current hair length
~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: *Texlaxed and loving it!* 
~Goal month: *December 2014*
~Current reggie and styling choices:
*Wash once a week (Aveeno nourishing shampoo) and DC (Aussie 3min) 
Cowash 2x a week with Suave Almond Shea Butter 
I leave in Organix Argan Oil conditioner and seal with olive oil. Day to Day moisturizer is Cantu hair lotion.* I will try to bun as much as possible.
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL/MBL? *I love my hair and I always want to wear it out. But this year it will be much easier for me to bun everyday because of nursing school. I will try to bun 5x a week.*
~Post a beginning picture
I attached my pic. My hair looks SL but it's a front pic and my hair grows in a V, so I'm just letting you guys know that my hair is actually a solid APL. Shooting for BSL


----------



## ImanAdero (Dec 25, 2013)

I realize I haven't posted in here yet. 

I'm about BSL so I would like to be definitively MBL (whatever that means lol) by April. 

What am I going to differently this time around? I would like to stay more on top of trimming my hair. I cannot go 6 months without trimming anymore. So what I will do is dust every 3-4 months, searching and destroying once a month (only individual splits). 

I plan on using Naptural85's method of clipping my ends and since her hair is awesome, I hope it works for me too. 

But yes. My goal for MBL is April. I want my hair halfway between BSL and WL by that time. That's what I'll call MBL on me. I'll put a starting photo in on NYE lol.


----------



## m_wink (Dec 25, 2013)

checking in because I'm so excited. Today I cowashed with Suave Almond Shea Butter Conditioner. Left in Organix Argan Oil Conditioner (it leaves my texturized hair super soft) and sealed with EVOO then did a low bun. Hair was soft and felt moistuized. Sleeping with a bonnet. But I will implement the GHE method as soon as I get some shower caps. Happy growing everyone.


----------



## BGT (Dec 26, 2013)

Well, after yesterday's TU, I am officially BSL! I'll be flat ironing my hair for NYE and will post an update pic then!


----------



## Jace032000 (Dec 26, 2013)

Checking in but also wanted to say that I'm going to officially start putting my hair up in a bun.  I really need to get away from heat---and putting my hair in a bun is easy!  Anyone out there have any tips?


----------



## coolsista-paris (Dec 26, 2013)

Jace032000 said:


> Checking in but also wanted to say that I'm going to officially start putting my hair up in a bun.  I really need to get away from heat---and putting my hair in a bun is easy!  Anyone out there have any tips?



my only advice: avoid wearing the bun at the same spot all the time. that causd me severe breakage at my crown ( inhad to trim A LOT) and now that area has shorter hair and so my hair seems to have less volume :-(

Wear your buns at different positions. dont make them too tigth. massage your edges every day and moistuize your hair well( especially those edges).

anyway ive been wearing a high bun these days. i    tie my own hair up, braid my ends, hide them (tuck them in) . on too of that i add the fake braided ponytail.

when i wear my hair like that , it stays moisturized because its hidden and well moisturized prior to addind the fake ponytail.


----------



## skyslady (Dec 26, 2013)

jennwantslonghurr said:


> @skyslady, does your hair naturally grow at that rate? Or will you be using growth aides, inversion... If so which one and how? Just curious cuz I'm trying to increase my growth rate but I only was able to grow 2 inches in 3 months in my crown area.


 
jennwantslonghurr, I do take biotin 1000 mcgs twice a day and a multi-vitamin. I did notice a more than an 1/2 inch growth these past few months, so I thought that first of all if I need to start out with measuring my starting point then increasing my scalp oil massages as well just before a braid or flat twist I can determine better exactly how much growth it is. Reaching for that 1 inch a month. I think Im pretty close though.


----------



## jennwantslonghurr (Dec 26, 2013)

Thanks so much skyslady I haven't been on my vitamin regimen basically this whole year since my surgery.  I barely get down my postnatal vitamins and iron because I'm anemic. I totally forgot about biotin! I used to take them in the beginning of my hhj. I hope you get every inch this year 

*Sending out positive vibes for our entire thread*


----------



## skyslady (Dec 26, 2013)

I wish you the best on this HHJ, reaching all of your hair goals for this coming year as well jennwantslonghurr!


----------



## m_wink (Dec 26, 2013)

Hair is bunned again as I make my way to the ear doctor -_- I moisturized with water and my cantu hair lotion and sealed with my Mega Growth oil (its a mix of avocado and olive oil...got it from walmart 2 days ago I'm still seeing if I like it). Bunned


----------



## ArinaDonne (Dec 26, 2013)

I love this challenge.  I am late but I would love to join this post.  This is my first goal challenge.

~Current hair length: Almost BSL in the back and the front is past chin.
~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Natural
~Goal month: August-BSL in front and Midback in back and December-Midback in front and close or possibly waistlength in back
~Current reggie and styling choices: My current regimen is cowash every 7-14 days.  Deep Condition every time I wash.  Moisturize and seal every other day.  My styles of choice are twists, bun, my own hair in braids.
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL/MBL?: I will make sure to cowash on time, try the baggy method and take care of my ends.


----------



## missyanne (Dec 26, 2013)

afrofaithful said:


> Hi! I'm in! I have totally been slacking. I never really thought I'd make it to APL but I did and got realllll complacent. So I'm focusing on my hair (and other things) in 2014. I really want to have BSL hair!
> 
> ~Current hair length
> My current hair length is a little past APL.
> ...



your hair is lovely,I like the middle pic


----------



## Jace032000 (Dec 26, 2013)

coolsista-paris -- thank you so much.  I've been looking for a 2014 bun challenge thread.  Any of you know of any going on???


----------



## ImanAdero (Dec 27, 2013)

Just used my spray and slathered coconut oil onto 4 sections. 

What shall I do with my hair next? Maybe I'll braid it myself? Or I think I'll so the marley twists! Those don't take so long lol.


----------



## Lissa0821 (Dec 27, 2013)

I am seven inches away from BSL.  I am going to stay positive that I will reach this length no matter what.


----------



## Guinan (Dec 27, 2013)

Tonight I plan on DC for about an hour and then installing my new curl formers. I hope I can sleep in them. I plan on buying a couple of cute head scarves from Sally's to jazz it up a bit. I will post pics if I really stick to my plan.


----------



## jennwantslonghurr (Dec 27, 2013)

I straightened my hair and decided I'm going to need help relaxing this time. I'm going to get my mom to help because I move so slow with my relaxer. I'm just so picky I can see us arguing the whole time lmbo. I may not be relaxing Sunday after all I'll find out when is a good time for her.  I'll wait because I'm actually cringing at the thought of the half and half method. Off to watch tu videos as a refresher.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Dec 27, 2013)

all right so i did the search and destroy for the first time ever yesterday... dang that takew long!!!

i finished washing hair just now and guess what i saw.....: splits again!

i feel like cutting everything off!!!

the back seems to have less of them, the middle is kinda hard to see as i had cut that damages area really short compared to other parts. the front seems to have most splits.

do any of you to throught this? having the impression of seeing splits all over?!
should i just cut really short? but i will never ever make goal length.

i had already cut from bsb to past sl... would i have to cut to nl or what?


----------



## m_wink (Dec 27, 2013)

Bought some goodies at Sally's today! I got Beautiful Textures Leave in Conditioner (because I've just been using rinse out conditioners and lotions and I just wanted something meant for leaving in) and KERA smoothing and moisturizing DC (this also has protein in it too). I plan on going back later to get some Hair One and maybe a denman brush and some flexi rods(I got a couple gift cards for Christmas ). I'll let yall know how all this works on my hair.


----------



## m_wink (Dec 27, 2013)

coolsista-paris I don't like search and destroy, it seems impossible and tedious. I trimmed my hair a couple weeks ago when I did a rollerset. As I took each roller down I trimmed the ends. Worked like a charm!


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 27, 2013)

coolsista-paris said:


> all right so i did the search and destroy for the first time ever yesterday... dang that takew long!!!
> 
> i finished washing hair just now and guess what i saw.....: splits again!
> 
> ...



coolsista-paris Can you get a hair analysis done by Komaza Care? Not sure if they do it internationally...


----------



## coolsista-paris (Dec 27, 2013)

m_wink said:


> coolsista-paris I don't like search and destroy, it seems impossible and tedious. I trimmed my hair a couple weeks ago when I did a rollerset. As I took each roller down I trimmed the ends. Worked like a charm!



i might end up trimming again :-( 

i did this just 4 weeks ago. oh my :-(


----------



## coolsista-paris (Dec 27, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> coolsista-paris Can you get a hair analysis done by Komaza Care? Not sure if they do it internationally...



ive heard so much about komaza care. i dont know if they do international . i d love to!

how much does it cost normally? and how long does it take ?
have you already done it?


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 28, 2013)

coolsista-paris said:


> ive heard so much about komaza care. i dont know if they do international . i d love to!
> 
> how much does it cost normally? and how long does it take ?
> have you already done it?



coolsista-paris, No I haven't done it. I heard it's good for people that have been struggling with their hair for a while. If you can get it done internationally and you have the money, I'd go for it. The process is a few weeks I believe and it's 80 USD. I think it is only available sometimes though. You might wanna check the website or email them to find out when it will be available again.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 28, 2013)

I did an overnight prepoo with My Honey Child Oliveyou DC mixed with a bunch of oils (Keravada Fenugreek, Bamboo Kendi oil, Moroccan oil, EVCO, and EVOO) over night with my Hairtherapy wrap. I'm going to see if I can blowdry and lightly flat iron my hair later today for a LC.


----------



## Guinan (Dec 28, 2013)

All done! Took me 2hrs 2 install last night. I slept in them & then woke up & sat under the dryer for 30min.

I then pinned them up & plan on wearing it this way for 2wks & then the last couple of days ill where the curls down.

Here r the pics


----------



## Jace032000 (Dec 28, 2013)

pelohello said:


> All done! Took me 2hrs 2 install last night. I slept in them & then woke up & sat under the dryer for 30min.
> 
> I then pinned them up & plan on wearing it this way for 2wks & then the last couple of days ill where the curls down.
> 
> Here r the pics



Very nice!!!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 28, 2013)

pelohello said:


> All done! Took me 2hrs 2 install last night. I slept in them & then woke up & sat under the dryer for 30min.  I then pinned them up & plan on wearing it this way for 2wks & then the last couple of days ill where the curls down.  Here r the pics


pelohello, it turned out beautifully!!!


----------



## Jace032000 (Dec 28, 2013)

Is anyone in here doing the GHE to reach their goal this year?


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 28, 2013)

Jace032000 said:


> Is anyone in here doing the GHE to reach their goal this year?


Jace032000, what is GHE?


----------



## m_wink (Dec 28, 2013)

Washed with Kenra Moisturizing Shampoo and Dc'd with Silk Elements Kera DC. Applied Beautiful Textures Leave in Conditioner and followed up with mega growth oil. I wasn't impressed with how my hair felt when I was rinsing the conditioner out or applying my leave in, but now as my hair is drying it feels pretty soft. So I don't really know how I feel about these products yet. I'm trying to find that moisture protein balance but I feel indifferent. Oh well. I'll bun later.


----------



## SavannahNatural (Dec 28, 2013)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Jace032000, what is GHE?


 I wasn't asked but it's Green house effect.  It's basically bagging the head with/without products to preserve or increase moisture.  It works off the natural body temperature to mimic what a green house does for plants.  

Many use oils as a heat less hot oil treatment.  Spritz with water and apply the oil.  There are many variations on this and many threads on it and even last year challenges.  Not sure if one is going on for 2014.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## m_wink (Dec 28, 2013)

Jace032000 said:


> Is anyone in here doing the GHE to reach their goal this year?



I am. If only I can keep the shower cap on through the night


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 28, 2013)

pelohello said:


> All done! Took me 2hrs 2 install last night. I slept in them & then woke up & sat under the dryer for 30min.
> 
> I then pinned them up & plan on wearing it this way for 2wks & then the last couple of days ill where the curls down.
> 
> Here r the pics



Oooo Chile!  That came out fly!  pelohello

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 28, 2013)

My first flat iron. I think it came out well for the first try.  I like it but I am too lazy to be doing this more than maybe twice a year. 















Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## Jace032000 (Dec 28, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> My first flat iron. I think it came out well for the first try.  I like it but I am too lazy to be doing this more than maybe twice a year.
> 
> View attachment 239383
> 
> ...




I like!  BTW you are very beautiful!


----------



## jennwantslonghurr (Dec 28, 2013)

Oooh pretty hair!  Froreal3 I think you did great.  What type of heat protectant did you use?


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 28, 2013)

Thanks jennwantslonghurr! I put Aphogee Green Tea and Keratin after shampooing. Right before blow drying, I used Tresemme Heat Tamer spray. Then right before flat ironing each piece, I put a little bit of IC Fantasia Heat Protectant serum.  If I get any heat damage after all that, them things don't work!


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 28, 2013)

Jace032000 said:


> I like!  BTW you are very beautiful!



Jace032000 Aw, thank you.


----------



## Beamodel (Dec 28, 2013)

Update: 1 week post relaxer. My hair drops a little below my bra strap now.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 28, 2013)

Beamodel said:


> Update: 1 week post relaxer. My hair drops a little below my bra strap now.
> 
> View attachment 239413




Ooo very nice Beamodel  You are grazing MBL! You'll be waist by the summer time I'm sure.


----------



## Beamodel (Dec 28, 2013)

Froreal3

Thanks sis. I'm loving your photos. You look amazing.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 28, 2013)

Beamodel Thank you! It took forever. I definitely can't be a straight haired natural. Plus I already miss applying my 50-11 leave ins, butters, moisturizers etc! erplexed


----------



## jennwantslonghurr (Dec 28, 2013)

Lol thanks Froreal3. I'm looking for a new heat protectant and I'm looking for results like that haha.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 28, 2013)

I recommend the IC Fantasia Serum. I did use a cream press on top of that to get it sleeker than it probably would have without it. Nairobi Creme Press.


----------



## Jace032000 (Dec 28, 2013)

SavannahNatural said:


> I wasn't asked but it's Green house effect.  It's basically bagging the head with/without products to preserve or increase moisture.  It works off the natural body temperature to mimic what a green house does for plants.
> 
> Many use oils as a heat less hot oil treatment.  Spritz with water and apply the oil.  There are many variations on this and many threads on it and even last year challenges.  Not sure if one is going on for 2014.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



Thanks---I was just about to type all this but you beat me to it!


----------



## Jace032000 (Dec 28, 2013)

Beamodel said:


> Update: 1 week post relaxer. My hair drops a little below my bra strap now.
> 
> View attachment 239413



Wow---your hair looks very healthy!!!!!


----------



## jennwantslonghurr (Dec 28, 2013)

Beamodel, gorgeous hair!

Omg everyone hair is so perfect, makes me want to work harder so my hair can grow up and look as nice as well. Plan on cutting sooner than later.


----------



## Beamodel (Dec 28, 2013)

Jace032000 said:


> Wow---your hair looks very healthy!!!!!



Thank you Jace032000


----------



## Beamodel (Dec 28, 2013)

jennwantslonghurr said:


> Beamodel, gorgeous hair!  Omg everyone hair is so perfect, makes me want to work harder so my hair can grow up and look as nice as well. Plan on cutting sooner than later.



Thank you jennwantslonghurr

You can do it. Patience and persistence is the key. I use to look at other ladies with beautiful long hair and felt like my shoulder length bob hair would never get there. But once I learned how to properly care for it, I started seeing retention galore


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 28, 2013)

jennwantslonghurr said:


> Beamodel, gorgeous hair!
> 
> Omg everyone hair is so perfect, makes me want to work harder so my hair can grow up and look as nice as well. Plan on cutting sooner than later.





Beamodel said:


> Thank you jennwantslonghurr
> 
> You can do it. Patience and persistence is the key. I use to look at other ladies with beautiful long hair and felt like my shoulder length bob hair would never get there. But once I learned how to properly care for it, I started seeing retention galore



Beamodel is right. I was shoulder length this time last year and I used to be like  at everyone else's hair. Now I know that mine can be that way too. As long as you learn what works for your hair...jennwantslonghurr


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Dec 28, 2013)

Can I join?!
MBL is my goal. Just cut off another inch tonight, so I'm officially BSL again !

~Current hair length: BSL
~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd Transitioning
~Goal month April 2014
~Current reggie and styling choices Be Back to fill this in
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL/MBL? Will fill this in later as well
~Post a beginning picture Taking a LC pic tomorrow


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 28, 2013)

Yay! EnExitStageLeft we're in two length challenges together.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Dec 28, 2013)

Froreal3

IKR! We're going to rock this thing. I just need to learn to put the scissors DOWN! I'm scissor happy lol


----------



## Guinan (Dec 28, 2013)

Jace032000 said:


> Is anyone in here doing the GHE to reach their goal this year?



Jace032000, I sometimes ghe my ponytails when I wear my hair straight. It really helps the moisture to get into my hair strands. Idk, maybe that's bagging?


----------



## Guinan (Dec 28, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> My first flat iron. I think it came out well for the first try.  I like it but I am too lazy to be doing this more than maybe twice a year.
> 
> Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4



Froreal3, you look fab! Did u blow dry b4 flat ironing?


----------



## Guinan (Dec 28, 2013)

Beamodel said:


> Update: 1 week post relaxer. My hair drops a little below my bra strap now.



Beamodel, u look like ur grazing mbl!! beautiful!!


----------



## Jace032000 (Dec 28, 2013)

pelohello said:


> Jace032000, I sometimes ghe my ponytails when I wear my hair straight. It really helps the moisture to get into my hair strands. Idk, maybe that's bagging?




pelohello--thanks! I've been bunning now for a week.  How do you GHE your ponytails?


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 28, 2013)

pelohello said:


> Froreal3, you look fab! Did u blow dry b4 flat ironing?



Thanks pelohello Yes, I air dried to about 50%, then blow dried using the tension method. My hair stretches very easily, so it didn't take me long.


----------



## Guinan (Dec 28, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> Thanks pelohello Yes, I air dried to about 50%, then blow dried using the tension method. My hair stretches very easily, so it didn't take me long.



Froreal3, I do the same thing! Except I use a comb attachment, but I blow dry on 90% percent airdry. Do u put the heat protectant on before u blow dry?


----------



## Beamodel (Dec 28, 2013)

pelohello said:


> Beamodel, u look like ur grazing mbl!! beautiful!!



pelohello
Thank you


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Dec 28, 2013)

Beamodel

Your hair looks so good! If I was you I'd claim MBL. Youre pretty much there. Maybe like a 1/4 of a inch off.


----------



## Guinan (Dec 28, 2013)

Jace032000 said:


> pelohello--thanks! I've been bunning now for a week.  How do you GHE your ponytails?



Jace032000, I put them in 2 pigtails & wrap two shower caps around them. Then in the morning I seal that moisture in with olive oil. My ends r moisturized w/o my scalp being a sweaty mess.


----------



## Beamodel (Dec 28, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Beamodel  Your hair looks so good! If I was you I'd claim MBL. Youre pretty much there. Maybe like a 1/4 of a inch off.



EnExitStageLeft

Thanks girl. Yea I think it's pretty close to MBL


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 28, 2013)

pelohello said:


> Froreal3, I do the same thing! Except I use a comb attachment, but I blow dry on 90% percent airdry. Do u put the heat protectant on before u blow dry?



pelohello Yup! I sprayed some Aphogee Green Tea & Keratin as a leave in for a protein boost and a little heat protectant. Then I sprayed a moisturizing leave in on top of that. I let all that air dry. I had some errands to do, so by the time I got back home it had been a couple hours and my hair was about 70% dry or so. Right before blow drying I sprayed some Tresemme Heat Tamer on each section. I blow dried on medium heat. Then I added a little IC Fantasia heat serum right before flat ironing each piece. I had a ton of heat protectant on.


----------



## Angelbean (Dec 28, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> My first flat iron. I think it came out well for the first try.  I like it but I am too lazy to be doing this more than maybe twice a year.
> 
> View attachment 239383
> 
> ...


This looks great You did a great job girl!! And yes I feel you on it being a job lol


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 28, 2013)

Thanks girl! Angelbean I'm not used to straight hair. I'm thinking about wrapping this up, but I want to do my typical which is to put it in a few twists bunned up.


----------



## Angelbean (Dec 28, 2013)

I want join!
Current length: a little below bra strap but I have that v shape going on and I want my hair to be blunt mid back
Hair type: natural Boo boo lol 
Goal month: April 2014 ~ birthday month! 
Regimen: pre poo DC every two weeks heavy moisturizing & sealing
Starting pic: will upload this week


----------



## Angelbean (Dec 28, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> Thanks girl! Angelbean I'm not used to straight hair. I'm thinking about wrapping this up, but I want to do my typical which is to put it in a few twists bunned up.



I know what you mean whenever I flat iron which has only been once since being natural I wanted to do twists my go to style...really the only style I know how to do lol


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Dec 28, 2013)

FroReal

Pincurl it! Thats how I preserve my straight styles. Its gives a nice body wave effect in the morning.


----------



## Guinan (Dec 28, 2013)

^^^ I 2nd the pincurls or u can cross wrap Froreal3, instead of the reg wrap. I think the reg wrap has too much manipulation. With cross wraping I just take one side & bobbypin it & then do the same on the other side


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 28, 2013)

Thanks pelohello. I will try that!


----------



## ckisland (Dec 28, 2013)

ckisland said:


> *Current hair length*:APL-BSB (just did a length check erplexed), soon to be CBL
> 
> *Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd*: Relaxed
> 
> ...


Back to post end of the year/ starting pics. I'm CBL as predicted and I hope to hit APL by April and full BSL, grazing MBL by December 31st


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Dec 28, 2013)

I'm In!
~*Current hair length*: BSB/BSL Purgatory
~*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd*: Relaxed/Texlaxed
~*Goal month*: MBL by December 31, 2014
~*Current reggie and styling choices* M&S Daily, Scalp Serum Dailyish, Massage Scalp Dailyish, DC 2x's/week under a bonnet dryer for 20 min, Relax every 4ish months, Protective style, 95% of the time, Cover my hair nightly & sleep on a satin pillow case   
~*What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL/MBL?* Making sure I religiously DC with heat 2x's a week, in the summer it will be 1 co-wash & 1 DC a week
~*Post a beginning picture*: Will do Sunday 12/29 after I DC


----------



## ckisland (Dec 28, 2013)

Froreal3 , you did a fantastic job!!! For a first timer, you have mad skills and your hair looks so pretty !


----------



## ilong (Dec 28, 2013)

@pelohello - those curls are beyond beautiful. I like the first pic showing the soft pin-up. 

@Froreal3- you did a great job, you and your hair are beautiful. I can't even imagine blowdrying and flat ironing the little hair I have on my head - so I know your hair was quite the job. I  at all of the heat protectants you used. I don't blame you - we invest too much work on our heads of hair to not protect our investment.

@Beamodel - very nice and congratulations!

@EnExitStageLeft - yay - you are in here with us! But you'd better put those scissors down - @MileHighDiva - already don' told you "no".  As a matter of fact is there a "scissor rehab challenge" you could possible join ? 

@ckisland - your hair is beautiful and I think you will reach BSL before the end of 2014.


----------



## lovemyhair247 (Dec 28, 2013)

I wanna join! 

Current length: I wanna say APL but I haven't straightened my hair since July.
Natural, somewhere in the 4's
Goal length: Hip Length Mbl by December 25, 2014
Reggie: Deep.Condition twice a week. Protective Styles (Marley twists) M&S daily. ACV rinse every month. Exercise and eat right. Lots of water!
No Changes just keep my regimen as simple as possible.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 29, 2013)

ckisland said:


> Froreal3 , you did a fantastic job!!! For a first timer, you have mad skills and your hair looks so pretty !



Thanks sis! ckisland.   It came out really silky imo.


----------



## jprayze (Dec 29, 2013)

Froreal3, pelohello, and Beamodel...you ladies are bringing the weekend inspiration!

I'm wearing a faux bun with 5 days countdown to my next flat iron/LC.  Y'all got me all excited!


----------



## afrofaithful (Dec 29, 2013)

Yesterday, I did a mayo, egg, and honey treatment. Moisturized, sealed and I am now bunning for the rest of the week. This coming weekend, I will DC and henna.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Dec 29, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> My first flat iron. I think it came out well for the first try.  I like it but I am too lazy to be doing this more than maybe twice a year.  Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4



this is exclty how my natural hair looked like after straightening it!  exactly the same!

i was like "ooooh my natural hair" 
hair twîn almost or exactly? fine hair 4b ,with 4a at the back 

anyway: your hair is nice and looks healthy ;-)


----------



## silverbuttons (Dec 29, 2013)

~Current hair length *Barely BSL and loving it*
~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd *Natural*
~Goal month*November 2014 *
~Current reggie and styling choices *I will be weaving it up for most of next year, but keeping my scalp moisturized with a mixture of oils. Other than that Aphogee every other week and deep conditioning every week. I keep my hair in ceelie braids when i'm at home (until i'm ready to go out, then its a braiddout)*
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL/MBL? *Nothing, if it aint broken don't fix it! *
~Post a beginning picture *SOON*


----------



## coolsista-paris (Dec 29, 2013)

ckisland said:


> Back to post end of the year/ starting pics. I'm CBL as predicted and I hope to hit APL by April and full BSL, grazing MBL by December 31st





ckisland said:


> Back to post end of the year/ starting pics. I'm CBL as predicted and I hope to hit APL by April and full BSL, grazing MBL by December 31st



i feel like cutting again. i see stupid splits still on my hair after doing search àd destroy this week.

i felt like taking those scissors and back to nl! ive been cutting a lot these last 4 weeks (since virgin relaxer)... im gonna end up ear length if i continue.

id love to be apl by april-june, then bsl in december too... 

ive planned to work out , have more vegetables and fruits although i have a healthy diet... SLEEP MORE! reduce stress ( i guess that will only happen when i change my job,im going crazy where i am)..

so i hope we will be apl by spring!! ( if i dont cut too much)


----------



## silverbuttons (Dec 29, 2013)

How do you ladies blow dry your hair without it shrinking while you're blowing out the other parts of your hair?


----------



## bronxchick (Dec 29, 2013)

Ok, here goes...

Current Length: Grazing APL

Relaxed, Natural, Tex-Lax'd: Natural 

Goal Month: June BSL, December MBL

Current Reggie/Styling: Weekly co-wash, monthly clarify. GHE 3x week, spritzing/sealing w/ coconut oil daily. Bunning.

Changes to reach my goal: I have learned the hard way to change the location of my bun. I need to find other things to hold my hair and change bun locations often. I need to DC Weekly. Taking chlorella powder, 10,000mcg Biotin and trying the egg cocktail from another thread.


----------



## ilong (Dec 29, 2013)

coolsista-paris said:


> i feel like cutting again. i see stupid splits still on my hair after doing search àd destroy this week.
> 
> i felt like taking those scissors and back to nl! ive been cutting a lot these last 4 weeks (since virgin relaxer)... im gonna end up ear length if i continue.
> 
> ...


 
coolsista-paris -  are you a candidate for "scissor rehab" too?  Step away from the scissors - they are not good for you - step away.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Dec 29, 2013)

silverbuttons said:


> How do you ladies blow dry your hair without it shrinking while you're blowing out the other parts of your hair?



i used to twist the other sections or use like 3-4 hairbànds per section to stretch. ( like africans do with thread).


----------



## coolsista-paris (Dec 29, 2013)

bronxchick said:


> Ok, here goes...  Current Length: Grazing APL  Relaxed, Natural, Tex-Lax'd: Natural  Goal Month: June BSL, December MBL  Current Reggie/Styling: Weekly co-wash, monthly clarify. GHE 3x week, sprit zing/sealing w/ coconut oil daily. Bunning.  Changes to reach my goal: I have learned the hard way to change the location of my bun. I need to find other things to hold my hair and change bun locations often. I need to DC Weekly. Taking chlorella powder, 10,000mcg Biotin and trying the egg cocktail from another thread.   I'm not sure why my pic is upside-down. Can someone tell me how to fix it?



i also learned the hard way !
i had to cut my crown back to el at areas( the rest of my hair was bsb).... ridiculous ! i was so annoyed at myself!!!

the thing is t work our buns can not be on the sides, not to high,nor too low but all at the middle!! so i lost a lot of hair!!

im searching for new idea of protective styles..


----------



## coolsista-paris (Dec 29, 2013)

ilong said:


> coolsista-paris -  are you a candidate for "scissor rehab" too?  Step away from the scissors - they are not good for you - step away.



i feel like its the only way to get rid of splits!! i cant stand seeing them! its so annoying lol.

ive been so much feeling like it again lately. i look at the scissors then rush out the bathroom quick!!!! lol


----------



## jennwantslonghurr (Dec 29, 2013)

I think I understand now! I been thinking about this all night. Ok, so when Froreal3 said she uses Aphrogee green tea  reconstructor I was like Ok yes I have that.  I only use if my hair feels a little limp now.  And then you said tresseme heat tamer and I'm like yea I own that... well really disowned it because it leaves my hair sticky and hard. Finally I'm like lightbulb! I have very COARSE hair yup very coarse. So that's why I don't get the same outcome. 

Alright so in really life my ends aren't as bad. They are much smoother and do not crumble and break anymore.  However, when I first started my hhj june 2012 my longest layer barely touching the base of my neck and was beyond damaged and layered. I was using ors relaxed bone straight heat every day like 405° no protectant and of course glue and sew-ins. I think my ends are from before I started to care for my hair.  3 inches left.  

So you guys are right. And thank you too Beamodel. I need to be more patient and continue to learn my hair. I just balanced my hair after a serious protein overload.  I used egg and conditioner lol. H#ll no! Its funny now but not at the time. I also was periodically cutting the dead hair randomly wherever I felt the damage. I know that is bad now too. I plan on cutting 1.5 inches off the end in March. And the rest about 1.5 inches the end of june. That makes me happy.


----------



## SkySurfer (Dec 29, 2013)

I am already so done with these braids and it hasn't even been two weeks.
I need to just woman up and keep them in for the remaining 6 weeks I've planned. Plus my mum did them, so I don't want to be disrespectful by taking them out so early! If I had done them, they would be gone!
Just gonna keep moisturising and wrapping at night, and get through these next weeks!


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 29, 2013)

silverbuttons said:


> How do you ladies blow dry your hair without it shrinking while you're blowing out the other parts of your hair?



I twist the sections and pin them up when I'm done.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 29, 2013)

coolsista-paris said:


> i feel like cutting again. i see stupid splits still on my hair after doing search àd destroy this week.
> 
> *i felt like taking those scissors and back to nl!* ive been cutting a lot these last 4 weeks (since virgin relaxer)... im gonna end up ear length if i continue.
> 
> ...



STEP AWAY FROM THE SCISSORS! coolsista-paris. You about to get a beat down!   :swordfigh Your hair is fine. It's not gonna be perfectly free from splits. Ever! Just do micro trims/dusting every 8 weeks or so. You can't be obsessed with the splits girl! Leave your hair alone. It looked good after that relaxer (and honestly before imo as well)


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 29, 2013)

coolsista-paris said:


> this is exclty how my natural hair looked like after straightening it!  exactly the same!
> 
> i was like "ooooh my natural hair"
> hair twîn almost or exactly? fine hair 4b ,with 4a at the back
> ...



Thanks sis! Yes, it came out nicer than I expected. Last time I did a trial flat iron and it was poof city...like I blow dried it.  This time it is nice and sleek. Bone straight in one pass. 

Exactly fine haired 4b with 4a in the back and sides.


----------



## bronxchick (Dec 29, 2013)

coolsista-paris

Argh! It is so frustrating! I'm going to try a high bun for the next three months. Somebody mentioned using hosiery as my hair tie. I use ouchless bands but they still snag. Good luck to you and me


----------



## g.lo (Dec 29, 2013)

coolsista-paris said:


> i feel like cutting again. i see stupid splits still on my hair after doing search àd destroy this week.  i felt like taking those scissors and back to nl! ive been cutting a lot these last 4 weeks (since virgin relaxer)... im gonna end up ear length if i continue.  id love to be apl by april-june, then bsl in december too...  ive planned to work out , have more vegetables and fruits although i have a healthy diet... SLEEP MORE! reduce stress ( i guess that will only happen when i change my job,im going crazy where i am)..  so i hope we will be apl by spring!! ( if i dont cut too much)



I have notice that I don't have anymore problem with splits ends since I have been incorporating Ayurvedic in my regimen. I used to use the oil from henasooq and the sukesh powder from them as well. Now I infused my own oil with the sukesh powder, I rarely, but rarely see splits ends and I have fine hair.


----------



## Beamodel (Dec 29, 2013)

jennwantslonghurr

I moisturize and seal everyday 
Keep protein/moisture in check 
DC twice a week 
Henna or protein rotating  
Lightly dust my ends periodically  
Protective style sometimes   

It took a while but yes, you can do it. When you start seeing progression, you will be like aaahhh I see it now.   

Good luck girl and keep us updated


----------



## coolsista-paris (Dec 29, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> Thanks sis! Yes, it came out nicer than I expected. Last time I did a trial flat iron and it was poof city...like I blow dried it.  This time it is nice and sleep. Bone straight in one pass.   Exactly fine haired 4b with 4a in the back and sides.



hay my hair twin there!!!!!! lol


----------



## coolsista-paris (Dec 29, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> STEP AWAY FROM THE SCISSORS! coolsista-paris. You about to get a beat down!   :swordfigh Your hair is fine. It's not gonna be perfectly free from splits. Ever! Just do micro trims/dusting every 8 weeks or so. You can't be obsessed with the splits girl! Leave your hair alone. It looked good after that relaxer (and honestly before imo as well)



i was about to trim before coming în here again!

do you mean everyone always have some splits here and there no matter what??? if so... im then normal.

i retained when natural ,only when i started dusting.  every 8-10 weeks. and only if my hair was tension blow dried. when left curly i had breakage.

ok so, i will then try to forget the scissors, and take them out for a dust every 8-10 weeks. 

i need to calm down. 

i want to make it to bsl next year. i will be gradualy correcting this hair bu dusts.

crossing fingers for 2014!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Dec 29, 2013)

I want to try some ayurvedics to add into my regimen. Maybe some Brahmi oil or Amla oil. Anyone else uses Ayurvedics? If so, which ones and how do you use it?

OAN: I had a wonderful dream that I was MBL! My hair was thick and full of body. I looked in the mirror and was shocked. I was swanging and slanging that hair lol but then I awoke and realized I was still BSB smh oh well dreams are just that, dreams lol


----------



## coolsista-paris (Dec 29, 2013)

bronxchick said:


> coolsista-paris  Argh! It is so frustrating! I'm going to try a high bun for the next three months. Somebody mentioned using hosiery as my hair tie. I use ouchless bands but they still snag. Good luck to you and me



i dont even use any of them. i need to do some shopping i guess.


----------



## Angel of the North (Dec 29, 2013)

I'm a little late I see, you turn your back for 5 minutes and the thread is already 13 pages long lol and thanks for tagging me Duchess007

~Current hair length
*About an inch away from BSL *
~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd
*Relaxed*
~Goal month
*March for BSL June for MBL*
~Current reggie and styling choices
*Been off my game recently but should be co washing weekly before DC, hard protein every 4 - 6 weeks, clarify every 3 - 4 weeks, moisturise and seal daily 
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL/MBL?
I've simplified my regi and product list which is where I wanted to be going into 2014. I spent the last 4 months doing what I classed as neglecting my hair but it seemed to have survived less is definitely more.*
~Post a beginning picture
*I will do this on my next wash day so watch this space *


----------



## MrsTimberlake (Dec 29, 2013)

I'm in!

~Current hair length: About BSL (not full though)
~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Natural
~Goal month: Dec 2014
~Current reggie and styling choices: I'm pretty hair lazy  This year I will be better. I do DC weekly.
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL/MBL? I need to find a regimen that works for me and be consistent with it
~Post a beginning picture


----------



## ktwatkins (Dec 29, 2013)

I'm in! Also I'm on IG ktwatkins  ~Current hair length About two inches from BSL ~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd Natural  ~Goal month March for BSL August for MBL ~Current regime and styling choices I haven't been doing what I need to do lately. I should be cowashing at least twice a week, washing once a week, and DC, and using more protective styles. I do moisturize and seal daily.  ~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL/MBL? Going back to the basics and not making things more complicated. I also, plan on incorporating carrot juice in my daily diet along with my hairfinity and msm pills.  ~Post a beginning picture


----------



## Angelbean (Dec 29, 2013)

SincerelyBeautiful said:


> I want to try some ayurvedics to add into my regimen. Maybe some Brahmi oil or Amla oil. Anyone else uses Ayurvedics? If so, which ones and how do you use it?
> 
> OAN: I had a wonderful dream that I was MBL! My hair was thick and full of body. I looked in the mirror and was shocked. I was swanging and slanging that hair lol but then I awoke and realized I was still BSB smh oh well dreams are just that, dreams lol



Hey! Since switching my regimen to a heavily Ayurveda my hair has responded so well! I shampoo with shakaki powder and my hair gets clean but still feels soft after...I also pre poo with vatika oil or mustard oil... And I also henna once a month...I use a lot of the powders and oils...I would say try to incorporate one I the oils in your regimen slowly to see how your hair responds


----------



## ImanAdero (Dec 29, 2013)

2014 starting photo:  

Starting at BSL again, hope to be MBL by April. I'll say May to be safe. I have about 2 inches.


----------



## Kerryann (Dec 29, 2013)

In still in my wig from Thanksgiving. I don't have anyone to braid my hair for right now so I'm not taking down my hair to do a length check until some time in January.

I did just oil my scalp and hair now I'm gheing


----------



## coolsista-paris (Dec 29, 2013)

Angelbean said:


> Hey! Since switching my regimen to a heavily Ayurveda my hair has responded so well! I shampoo with shakaki powder and my hair gets clean but still feels soft after...I also pre poo with vatika oil or mustard oil... And I also henna once a month...I use a lot of the powders and oils...I would say try to incorporate one I the oils in your regimen slowly to see how your hair responds



i used to use (i might do it again as everything is in the bathroom):

amla prepoo
shikaki to wash. 
henna mixed with amla powder,olive oil,eggs strenthéns my hair so well and leaves it so soft!

i ran out of mustard oil. i was usin it to massage scalp like indians do. but i forgot to repurchase.

i ve been relaxed for only 4 weeks now, so everything i did as a natural, i havent tried them on my relaxed hair ( scared) :-/

i wonder if any relaxed heads use only natural products....


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 29, 2013)

coolsista-paris said:


> i was about to trim before coming în here again!
> 
> do you mean everyone always have some splits here and there no matter what??? if so... im then normal.
> 
> ...



coolsista-paris Yes, take a deep breath. They are part of the territory, at least with fine hair imo. Make sure you're protective styling, moisturizing, heavy sealing those ends at least every other day with something emollient. That will keep the splits at bay. If blow drying was working, you should have stuck with it.  Some ppl blow dry every other month or so to keep it stretched. What about roller setting to avoid too much heat?

Also, what is your porosity? How is your protein/moisture? Whenever I get breakage, I know I need a protein boost...then my breakage stops or slows. My fine hair seems to tolerate protein well. I am rooting for you. Really want to see you reach your health and length goals.


----------



## silverbuttons (Dec 29, 2013)

Starting Picture


----------



## silverbuttons (Dec 29, 2013)

coolsista-paris said:


> i used to twist the other sections or use like 3-4 hairbànds per section to stretch. ( like africans do with thread).





Froreal3 said:


> I twist the sections and pin them up when I'm done.



Thank you ladies. I have twisted, but haven't pinned them up. I have definitely been thinking about threading or banding, but it looks like so much work lol.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Dec 29, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> coolsista-paris Yes, take a deep breath. They are part of the territory, at least with fine hair imo. Make sure you're protective styling, moisturizing, heavy sealing those ends at least every other day with something emollient. That will keep the splits at bay. If blow drying was working, you should have stuck with it.  Some ppl blow dry every other month or so to keep it stretched. What about roller setting to avoid too much heat?  Also, what is your porosity? How is your protein/moisture? Whenever I get breakage, I know I need a protein boost...then my breakage stops or slows. My fine hair seems to tolerate protein well. I am rooting for you. Really want to see you reach your health and length goals.



thank you. 
since being relaxed i dont use heat. 
last porosity test i was natural: hair stayed up on the water( low porosity).
ive just realized that my leave in had protein ( giovanni direct leave in) + i always use protein as pre poo or conditionner... it maybe is too much, and causing breakage.

im looking for a moisturizing leave in without protein. dont know any. maybe aubrey organics?

i pulled my hair and there is almost no elasticity. i guess im using too much protein and not enough moisture.
im gonna incorporate ceramides though.
im also planning to use henna again.( did so well for me)!


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 29, 2013)

coolsista-paris said:


> thank you.
> since being relaxed i dont use heat.
> last porosity test i was natural: hair stayed up on the water( low porosity).
> ive just realized that my leave in had protein ( giovanni direct leave in) + i always use protein as pre poo or conditionner... it maybe is too much, and causing breakage.
> ...



Sounds like you need a few good moisturizing dc sessions. Have you tried any online brands like Silk Dreams? I don't know about France, but I know a lot of people swear by Silk Elements (Sally's brand). BTW, a lot of ppl don't find the water test all that accurate.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Dec 29, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> Sounds like you need a few good moisturizing dc sessions. Have you tried any online brands like Silk Dreams? I don't know about France, but I know a lot of people swear by Silk Elements (Sally's brand). BTW, a lot of ppl don't find the water test all that accurate.



the water test is the only one i tried :-(

im gonna check if i can find silk elements anywhere here.  i have the dark and lovely amla masque that is soft and smells yummy. it leaves my hair soff.it says to leave it in 3-5 min though so i guess its not a dc. but it has no protein and thats good.


----------



## jennwantslonghurr (Dec 29, 2013)

coolsista-paris
I have low porosity hair.  Another way to tell is if you run your finger and thumb up and down your stand it should feel smooth both directions because the cuticles lay flat. 

My hair is funny but I use qhemet biologics for leave in and moisture.  I seal with grapeseed oil or safflower oil and gained elasticity. It took a few months but my hair is no longer brittle and soft to the touch (my hair is coarse). If I need to strengthen my hair I use silk dreams avacado deep condonitoner. Hope that helps.


----------



## SkySurfer (Dec 29, 2013)

Ok...you guys know i'm tired of these braids. They're irritating my edges, so I'm just taking them out and going back to my trusty crochet braids, for the remaining 7 weeks I had.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 29, 2013)

coolsista-paris said:


> the water test is the only one i tried :-(
> 
> im gonna check if i can find silk elements anywhere here.  i have the dark and lovely amla masque that is soft and smells yummy. it leaves my hair soff.it says to leave it in 3-5 min though so i guess its not a dc. but it has no protein and thats good.



Hmmm...admittedly I'm not too familiar with on the ground/BSS dcs as much as I used to be. 

What about Elasta QP DPR-11, Cantu Shea Butter Naturals Deep Conditioner?


----------



## ckisland (Dec 29, 2013)

coolsista-paris said:


> i was about to trim before coming în here again!
> 
> do you mean everyone always have some splits here and there no matter what??? if so... im then normal.
> 
> ...


Dusting was exactly what I was going to suggest. We have length goals to hit!!! We won't ever get there if we keep cutting our hair off. You and I are going to pledge to dust instead of trim, okay? I'll join your dusting schedule, and we'll keep each other accountable


----------



## ckisland (Dec 29, 2013)

coolsista-paris said:


> thank you.
> since being relaxed i dont use heat.
> last porosity test i was natural: hair stayed up on the water( low porosity).
> ive just realized that my leave in had protein ( giovanni direct leave in) + i always use protein as pre poo or conditionner... it maybe is too much, and causing breakage.
> ...


So far all the things I used when I was natural have worked on my relaxed hair. For DCs Eden Body Works Jojoba Monoi DC, Aubrey Organics Blue Camellia/ White Camomille/ GBP are awesome. If it comes down to it, bananas + molasses + coconut and other oils used to be my absolute favorite DC. I've been using  AO White as my leave-in along with Aphogee Green Tea spray on wash day. I think Cantu was working okay, but it has protein.


----------



## ilong (Dec 29, 2013)

coolsista-paris said:


> i feel like its the only way to get rid of splits!! i cant stand seeing them! its so annoying lol.
> 
> ive been so much feeling like it again lately. i look at the scissors then rush out the bathroom quick!!!! lol


 

<lol> I'm sorry you're going through this.   I wish I had some good advice but I don't think I am knowledgable enough in this area.   Froreal3 has offered what I think, is sound advisement.  Perhaps some additional ladies knowledgable in this area can chime in.   

Hide the scissors - send them on a vacation - to someone else's home!


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 29, 2013)

coolsista-paris I forgot Aubrey's HSR did me good.


----------



## g.lo (Dec 29, 2013)

coolsista-paris, in 2012 I didn't retain at all, due to split end. I had mid ****, split ends, tree shape splits, all sorts, I figured out after trial and error:
-my fine dry, high porous hair, can't Stanton bagging or overnight Dc, so I stopped that.
-coconut oil is my friend, I use an ayurvedics herbs infused coconut oil as a prepoo
-embarrassed oil rinsing
-added ayurvedics In forms of oil rinsing, tea rinse or a masque.
-low manipulation and only finger detangling
-protein is my friend, once a week I make sure to dc on dry hair with AO GPB and followed by a moisture Dc ( not faithfull to any


----------



## ImanAdero (Dec 29, 2013)

Actually just finished my hair with my sister in law's help.   
The left front side is cornrowed.

Edit: I also just realized that my braids in the back are APL. When my braids are BSL my hair will truly be long. (Don't know if I wanna get there though).


----------



## Jace032000 (Dec 29, 2013)

Just did a honey/coconut oil pre-poo….my hair felt great afterwards and extra moisturized once I did my shampoo/condition.


----------



## AyannaDivine (Dec 29, 2013)

Im in!

Current Stats:
-APL
-Natural
-goal month: September for full BSL
-regimen: wash biweekly with CON shampoo & condition overnight with BASK YAM. Protein treatment 1x monthly with BASK whiskey soak. 

Im looking for some cute half wigs for protective styling.


----------



## jennwantslonghurr (Dec 30, 2013)

I've been giving myself scalp massages before bed and moisturizing and sealing my hair from the point of relaxed hair down. My natural hair has thickened up trying to revert slightly since straightening on Christmas. I flat iron on 250° in a deep stretch. I will relax tomorrow evening with about 4 inches of new growth!


----------



## theNaturalWonders (Dec 30, 2013)

Have been away for a minute but I have been growing☺

Current Stats:

-Between APL and BSL. Longest layer lands on top of bra line (when straightened)
-Natural
-goal month: September for full BSL
-regimen:
 Body: increase water intake, add more vitamins, green smoothies 1x a day
Products: Clarifying 1x a month with Aztec clay, DC with steamer, sealing ends with GSO and baggying them, moisturizing hair 2x a day, oiling scalp 1x a week
Protective Style: cornrows underneath wigs. Will take down cornrows at 5 weeks and redo again


----------



## theNaturalWonders (Dec 30, 2013)

My hair straightened and trimmed a few months ago



 My wish picture


----------



## jprayze (Dec 30, 2013)

DCing.  I want to twist for twistout but I'm just too tired . I know I will mad at myself in the am.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Dec 30, 2013)

Blowout from December 23rd 2013 was MBL now Full BSL as of December 28th (Trimmed off a inch all around)








http://http://www.longhaircareforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=239905&d=1388453538


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Dec 31, 2013)

Happy hair growing ladies! Tis all


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 31, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Blowout from December 23rd 2013 was MBL now Full BSL as of December 28th (Trimmed off a inch all around)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very nice. Your results are very straight. Now no more cutting. We.....I mean you are trying to maintain at WL remember?! EnExitStageLeft


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Dec 31, 2013)

Angelbean said:


> Hey! Since switching my regimen to a heavily Ayurveda my hair has responded so well! I shampoo with shakaki powder and my hair gets clean but still feels soft after...I also pre poo with vatika oil or mustard oil... And I also henna once a month...I use a lot of the powders and oils...I would say try to incorporate one I the oils in your regimen slowly to see how your hair responds



Thanks for your response! Which oil should I start out with?


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Dec 31, 2013)

coolsista-paris said:


> i used to use (i might do it again as everything is in the bathroom):  amla prepoo shikaki to wash. henna mixed with amla powder,olive oil,eggs strenthéns my hair so well and leaves it so soft!  i ran out of mustard oil. i was usin it to massage scalp like indians do. but i forgot to repurchase.  i ve been relaxed for only 4 weeks now, so everything i did as a natural, i havent tried them on my relaxed hair ( scared) :-/  i wonder if any relaxed heads use only natural products....



I know a lot of ladies who only use natural hair products with great results. I myself haven't really tried any because I'm a cheap PJ lol but I would like to try using more natural hair products.


----------



## Naturelie (Dec 31, 2013)

coolsista-paris, sorry I just can't post message on my personal profile. Je ne peux pas poster de message sur mon profil et ne peux donc pas te répondre (je suis automatiquement déconnectée toutes les 10 secondes...and yes: I'm French lol). Are you pleased with your relaxer results? Sure your relaxed HHJ will be great!!


----------



## JulietWhiskey (Dec 31, 2013)

~Current hair length: *Below Shoulder Blade Length*
~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: *Natural, 4a, extra fine, medium-fine density*
~Goal month: *December 2014*
~Current reggie and styling choices: *Twists and Twist-outs*
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL/MBL?: *Not a thing.  My hair is thriving under my current regimen!*
~Post a beginning picture: *Nope.  Folk be lurking at work...*


----------



## surecutie (Dec 31, 2013)

-Current Hair Length: Very uneven Arm Pit Length
- Multiple textures, About half tex-laxed and half natural
-I'd like to hit BSL by 5/31/14 and MBL by 12/31/14
-Current Reggie: Washing hair and DCing 1x per week, moisturizing and sealing ends daily. My go-to style is a simple bun. 
-What do you plan on changing to make it to BSL/MBL? I will be taking vitamin supllements (biotin, MSM, silica, to encourage growth), completely revamping my diet by juicing 3x per day, drinking 80-90 oz of water, and exercising daily. 
- Will add a picture after I wash and straighten my hair tomorrow.

ETA: Looking at my 2011 picture makes me sad.   My hair was getting so healthy but one trip to the Dominican salon set me WAYYY back.


----------



## Guinan (Dec 31, 2013)

I just wanna say HAPPY NEWYEAR!! Before I get too crunk 

No plans for 2nite, but I plan on enjoying my bottle of champagne & sum collard greens. 2morrow, I'm suppose to go see the mummers parade.

Be safe tonight ladies & many blessings for the new year.


----------



## Guinan (Dec 31, 2013)

Naturelie said:


> coolsista-paris, sorry I just can't post message on my personal profile. Je ne peux pas poster de message sur mon profil et ne peux donc pas te répondre (je suis automatiquement déconnectée toutes les 10 secondes...and yes: I'm French lol). Are you pleased with your relaxer results? Sure your relaxed HHJ will be great!!



I LOVE this! I always wanted to learn french. Qui qui


----------



## g.lo (Dec 31, 2013)

Happy new year 2014! Let it be an amazing year


----------



## jennwantslonghurr (Dec 31, 2013)

Finally relaxed.  Boom. Done! Slightly under processed in the back on the right side... underestimated the length of my new growth. If it starts acting funny then I'll do a corrective next month it's about an inch long.  Hit my hair up with the split ender and trimmed away some of the fairy ends.  Is that what dusting is? I haven't been doing the education lol.

Happy New Year 2014 is going to be great


----------



## jprayze (Jan 1, 2014)

Love having some hair to work with.  And the banana clip is one of the most versatile tools I own.  2 days until flat iron


----------



## jennwantslonghurr (Jan 1, 2014)

Pics of before my relaxer 8 month stretch:

November



December



Pics after my relaxer and self trim:















Idk why it's hard to pick up a true texture shot but the last 2 pics resembles it the most.

I'm still waiting on my creation clip and I can begin to cut these stupid layers away.


----------



## TheNDofUO (Jan 1, 2014)

Naturelie wow I could actually read that! Sorry studying French. Amazed at what I'm learning


----------



## Beautifulwildflower (Jan 1, 2014)

Happy New Year!!!











_______________________________________

~Current hair length: BSL first time!! WooHoo!!:woohoo2:

~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Natural

~Goal month: Dec. 2013 for BSL, Feb-Mar. 2014 for MBL

~Post a beginning picture: Starting Dec. 1, 2013


----------



## PureSilver (Jan 1, 2014)

*HAPPY NEW YEAR to you too and everyone here. Wishing everyone GREAT SUCCESS LONG LIFE, GREAT HEALTH, ACCOMPLISHED GOALS & HHG IN 2014*


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 1, 2014)

Happy new year ladies!!!


----------



## g.lo (Jan 1, 2014)

TheNDofUO said:


> Naturelie wow I could actually read that! Sorry studying French. Amazed at what I'm learning



C'est super! Bonne continuation.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 1, 2014)

Happy New Year! 

I think I may put in some Senegalese twists or braids for a couple months this year.


----------



## Naturelie (Jan 1, 2014)

pelohello said:


> I LOVE this! I always wanted to learn french. Qui qui





TheNDofUO said:


> @Naturelie wow I could actually read that! Sorry studying French. Amazed at what I'm learning



pelohello, TheNDofUO, thanks!!! French is a nice language but a little bit complicated sometimes= le français est une belle langue mais un peu compliquée parfois.


----------



## Naturelie (Jan 1, 2014)

g.lo said:


> C'est super! Bonne continuation.



g.lo, I see there are others french speakers here lol. Great!


----------



## alanaturelle (Jan 1, 2014)

Naturelie said:


> g.lo, I see there are others french speakers here lol. Great!



Je suis bien contente de voir qu'il a y beaucoup qui parle le Francais sur ce site, ;-)!!


----------



## Carmelella (Jan 1, 2014)

Hair dye messed me up sooooo bad last year, hence why I stayed off thr boards. Ive hacking so much off, the rest judt falling off.  Split ends werent even the problem.. my hair shaft is just weak throughout so after combing my hair I would have 1-7 inch broken pieces!!

I've done protein treatments, deep moisture, everything!

After this last cut all thats left is to hide my hair.  I'm armpit length now but with this kinda uneven damage its not worth even claiming. Last year I was 1.5 inches ftom BSL.

I'm relaxed. Dont know if I shud transition again and give up chemicals once and for all. Sigh


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Jan 1, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> Happy New Year!  I think I may put in some Senegalese twists or braids for a couple months this year.



I'm thinking of doing the same Froreal3! I need to hide my hair completely if I want to make both goals in time. I got a trim back to BSB and I need to make BSL by June and MBL by December!


----------



## ilong (Jan 1, 2014)

Froreal3, SincerelyBeautiful - I hid my hair yesterday.  I had my hair put into a braid/senegalese twist combo.  I am going to follow the crown & glory method.  TWhen I wore braids years ago my hair would grow but ..:

I didn't care for it properly by moisturizing, conditioning and sealing daily
I had product build up
I would not secure the braids up at night so I would lie on them and they would pull on my hair.
I left them in for over 2 months
I took them down dry
... all *BIG MISTAKES which led to hair loss and zero retention. * I have learned so much since my last journey with braids thanks to the ladies here on LHCF.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 1, 2014)

ilong said:


> Froreal3, SincerelyBeautiful - I hid my hair yesterday.  I had my hair put into a braid/senegalese twist combo.  I am going to follow the crown & glory method.  TWhen I wore braids years ago my hair would grow but ..:
> 
> I didn't care for it properly by moisturizing, conditioning and sealing daily
> I had product build up
> ...



ilong Before my HHJ I used to wear braids religiously. I'd do the same things you did.  Since my HHJ, I haven't had braids in, but I'm thinking about trying. Only problem is I need to use up some of my stash.  Not sure how I can do this w/braids.


----------



## ckisland (Jan 1, 2014)

Happy New Year everybody!!!! 

jennwantslonghurr , 8 Months WOW!!!! How long do you usually stretch??


----------



## jennwantslonghurr (Jan 1, 2014)

ckisland I usually stretch 24 weeks.  This time I was sick and had surgery so I braided it in a honey comb every six weeks for a protective style since October. Now since I'm in the weightloss challenge as well I will be relaxing every 13-16 weeks and trimming after.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 1, 2014)

As promised, here is my starting pic:     

This pic pick was taken with my bra over my measurement T last week. It will give you an idea of where BSL falls on me:




 My hair isn't completely straight, but this will give a good idea of where I am at. Although I did a light trim (about an inch), I would like to trim some more. I don't like how see through those ends are. Hopefully when the March length check comes around I will be right where I want to be (full luscious BSL). Then onward to MBL!  Happy growing ladies!


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Jan 1, 2014)

Dc-ing under bonnet dryer then m&s in twists to bun.  My hair is already thanking me for this, I've been a bit neglectful recently.


----------



## kandigyrl (Jan 1, 2014)

Here is my beginning picture. 6 on the shirt is APL and 8 is grazing BSL.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 1, 2014)

jennwantslonghurr said:


> Pics of before my relaxer 8 month stretch:



jennwantslonghurr Your hair looks great! Keep doing what you've been doing.


----------



## Lami (Jan 1, 2014)

Current hair length: *SL/Collar bone length*
Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: *Relaxed*
Goal month: *December 2014*
Current reggie and styling choices: *Moisturise/seal daily, deep condition 2x week, wash (with pre-poo + moisturising shampoo) 1x week, clarify when needed, protein when needed, colour rinse 1x month, relax every 12-14 weeks. I keep my hair off my clothes at all times in a variety of styles, e.g. buns, loose updos and large flat twists*
What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL/MBL?: *I just started all of this in November so it's early days. I think I'm on the right track though and I'll just continue with what I've been doing!*
Post a beginning picture:




My length check tshirt is coming soon so I can do a proper beginning pic after I relax mid-Jan!


----------



## m_wink (Jan 1, 2014)

Ok here is a better picture to see my starting point. My hair has been straight for the past 4 days.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 1, 2014)

m_wink, very pretty!


----------



## surecutie (Jan 1, 2014)

m_wink said:


> Ok here is a better picture to see my starting point. My hair has been straight for the past 4 days.



Lovely, lovely hair!


----------



## m_wink (Jan 1, 2014)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> m_wink, very pretty!





surecutie said:


> Lovely, lovely hair!



Thank you ladies!


----------



## Guinan (Jan 2, 2014)

m_wink said:


> Ok here is a better picture to see my starting point. My hair has been straight for the past 4 days.



Very lush & purdy


----------



## jennwantslonghurr (Jan 2, 2014)

m_wink beautiful hair!
Froreal3 Thank you. All of your comments have been so encouraging and helpful and well appreciated


----------



## GettingKinky (Jan 2, 2014)

Wow I've been away for a few days and there are so many new posts to read and so many pictures of beautiful hair to see. 

Froreal3 your flat iron job came out so beautifully and you are so pretty!


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 2, 2014)

Thank you GettingKinky


----------



## PureSilver (Jan 2, 2014)

All i want for my hair for the new year is MBL healthy hair


----------



## coolsista-paris (Jan 2, 2014)

PureSilver said:


> All i want for my hair for the new year is MBL healthy hair



i hope i can at least reach bsl :-/


----------



## trendsetta25 (Jan 2, 2014)

It's about time that i finally hit BSL and MBL this year...it's been too long. I'm positive this year is MY year!!!

1. *Current hair length* - grazing BSL but after a trim it will probably be BSB
2. *Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd* - Texlaxed
3. *Goal month* - BSL July...MBL Dec
4. *Current reggie and styling choices* - Oil with JBCO, Moisturize with ORS olive oil or S-Curl and seal with EVCO. Style choice will be wigs
5. *What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL/MBL?* I wont relax every 6 months this year. I plan on relaxing 3 times this year. Less manipulation and continuing the inversion method
6. *Post a beginning picture* - in siggy


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Jan 2, 2014)

DCing overnight with Camille Rose Algae DCer  then I will moisturize, etc do a light blow out to rebraid to go back under my wig.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Jace032000 (Jan 2, 2014)

It's only been 2 days into the new year and I've already fallen out of synch with my regimen. I had planned on bunnng my hair for the next month but a couple of days ago I broke down and flat ironed my hair (actually my husband did it O_O).  In addition to torturing my hair with heat…I've failed to seal my hair AND last night I failed to wrap my hair with my silk bonnet.  I've GOT to get back on top of my hair care.  All of your pictures have been very encouraging.


----------



## RegaLady (Jan 2, 2014)

Checking in. I am in Celie braids under a baggy and scarf. This will be my PS from now until May. I hope to gain those two solid inches which will put me a mbl. Sigh...


----------



## babyt87 (Jan 2, 2014)

I'm in! 

~Current hair length - between APL and BSL
~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd - Natural 4a/4b
~Goal month - Full BSL - June 2014 - Full MBL December 2014
~Current reggie and styling choices - cowash 1/2 x per week. shampoo when needed. apply sulfur aid 3x a week. henna once a month. DC 2x per month.
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL/MBL? - more protective styling.  last year i got a bit excited with leaving my hair out 
~Post a beginning picture - coming soon! just waiting for my length check tshirt.


----------



## Guinan (Jan 2, 2014)

I don't know why, but I have been obsessing over hair videos & raw food products. One hair video that I'm obsessing over is utuber heyfranhey. She uses natural products. I also been Obsessing over hair washing tutorials. 

I've noticed that a lot of the hair washing tutorials that I have been watching, do an oil rinse after they r done washing their hair. Do any of y'all do that? I think I'm going 2 try that with olive oil. Its suppose 2 help with moisture retention & I think slippage.


----------



## Angelbean (Jan 2, 2014)

pelohello said:


> I don't know why, but I have been obsessing over hair videos & raw food products. One hair video that I'm obsessing over is utuber heyfranhey. She uses natural products. I also been Obsessing over hair washing tutorials.
> 
> I've noticed that a lot of the hair washing tutorials that I have been watching, do an oil rinse after they r done washing their hair. Do any of y'all do that? I think I'm going 2 try that with olive oil. Its suppose 2 help with moisture retention & I think slippage.



Hey I have oil rinsing for a while I do it at the end of my wash session and it does help with slippage and moisture retention...I use a combo of rice bran and sweet almond oil


----------



## jennwantslonghurr (Jan 2, 2014)

@pellohello I tried it once and did not like it. I'm relaxed but my hair is naturally coarse and felt coated afterwards. So I stick to warm oil for a prepoo and wash with loreal everstrong sulfate free hydrate shampoo. It hydrates my hair and detangles it prior to conditioning.  If you try the oil rinsing I would love details... which oil(s) ete.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 2, 2014)

I'm about to pick up some hair so I can put in some braids for the next 4 weeks.


----------



## nazjha (Jan 2, 2014)

Complicated Texlaxed (different textures)
Currently BSL
Reggie: I wear 3/4th wigs. I see my hair leaving out my edges and leave out. Then I see the wig to my hair. I try to keep the wig on for at last 7weeks. Then wear my real hair out for at least a week then repeat. 
Plans: I really want to start wearing my real hair out again but that won't be until spring. My Reggie then would be wash 1x a week. M&s with castor oil and coconut oil every other day. Deep condition 2xs a month. Protective styling with twist outs and updos.

Jan 2nd 2014
Blow dried 




Flat ironed


----------



## nazjha (Jan 2, 2014)

Double post.


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Jan 2, 2014)

I will Wash & do a Protein DC tonight, I've been slacking.  Will post starting pics after I'm done, this way I've already committed, lol.


----------



## Hazel (Jan 2, 2014)

Duchess007 Hello, please count me in!

For challengers wanting to join, after thanking this post answer the following questions

~Current hair length 
*SL/APL*
~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd 
*Natural, fine, dense, 4a*
~Goal month 
*December 2014*
~Current reggie and styling choices 
*Prepoo with Chicoro's mix, Wash 1-2x per week with Terressentials Left Coast Lemon and/or Giovanni Deeper Moisture; condition with Curl Junkie Beauticurls Strengthening conditioner or a moisturizing conditioner, steam 2x per month with a moisturizing conditioner and Hot 6 oil. Kimmaytube leave in with WGO. Claudies Sulfur Mix. Curlformers, twist outs, or other stretched styles. Daily internal regimen: Rainbow light pre-natal one vitamins, Green Vibrance mixed in orange juice, Viviscal, and Biosil, 6 bottles of water per day*​~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL/MBL?
*Incorporating seamless combs for detangling (Magic Star Jumbo Rake)*
*Regular use of ceramides*
*Monthly dustings*
*Sulfur growth oil*
*Stand up dryer for roller sets
*~Post a beginning picture
*Coming soon*


----------



## blondemane (Jan 2, 2014)

~Current hair length- *BSB*
~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd-*NATURAL*
~Goal month-*DECEMBER, FOR FULL HEALTHY BSL STRETCHED*
~Current reggie and styling choices*WASHING/STEAM WHEN I CAN USUALLY 3 WEEKS TO A MONTH, THEN KEEPING MY HAIR IN TWO STRAND TWISTS AND WEARING A TWISTOUT/FRO/PONY FOR A WEEK AND A HALF*
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL/MBL?- *KEEPING A MORE CONSISTENT REGIMEN, WASHING AND CONDITIONING EVERY TWO WEEKS, STILL STYLING WITH TWO STRAND TWISTS, ONCE A MONTH PROTEIN TREATMENTS*
~Post a beginning picture


----------



## m_wink (Jan 2, 2014)

Wore a braid out today. Gonna be cleaning the apartment tomorrow so curly bun it is  I'll cowash with suave almond shea butter conditioner in the morning and seal with EVOO.


----------



## jennwantslonghurr (Jan 3, 2014)

I forgot to post but Wednesday night I washed my hair with Kerastase cleansing balm, did an addition treatment with Aphrogee 2 min reconstructor, scalp scrub and deep conditoned. I set my hair on flexirod and that was a fail... a nice moisturized fluffy fail. So I've been wearing it half up. Today is my usual wash day so I might as well get back on schedule. Prepoo with co and gso just on scalp and warm gso and safflower oil on length. If my hair doesnt seem back to normal yet while wet I will use ors replenishing pack and then I'll be done with the protein.


----------



## growbaby (Jan 3, 2014)

Ok ladies I'm back! I cut from MBL Back to BSL  I missed you all! Lets do this!



~Current hair length

BSL


~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd

RELAXED


~Goal month

MBL by June 2014


~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL/MBL?

Listening to my hair


~Post a beginning picture






ETA


----------



## GettingKinky (Jan 3, 2014)

growbaby you have such a tiny waist. Do you do anything special to get it that small?


----------



## growbaby (Jan 3, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> growbaby you have such a tiny waist. Do you do anything special to get it that small?



Nothing in particular, being a dancer is probably the only reason it is this size. It takes a lot of core strengthening to do it and I engage in movement (rehearsal) about 16-20 hrs a week.


----------



## m_wink (Jan 3, 2014)

I prepooed/dc'd last night with ORS replenishing conditioner and EVOO on dry hair overnight. Rinsed this morning in the shower and my hair felt AMAZING and I pretty much had no tangles since my hair had been straight. Cowashed with Suave almond shea butter con. Then I applied Beautiful Textures leave in conditioner and sealed with EVOO. Hair feel amazing, balanced, and is now protected in a nice top bun


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 3, 2014)

So ladies I've decided to go back to the basics (4me) when I was in my youth pre hair journey my stylist always used Mizani , Keracare products in my hair and it was healthy and thick. I have solo many products that I'm literally using something different EVERYDAY. So over the past week or so I've been stocking up on that good old Mizani/Keracare. I have all the products I need between these 2 lines now. My question is do I start using them ASAP or try and use up my current stash still.??? Suggestions, tips and experience welcomed!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 3, 2014)

lamaria211 said:


> So ladies I've decided to go back to the basics (4me) when I was in my youth pre hair journey my stylist always used Mizani , Keracare products in my hair and it was healthy and thick. I have solo many products that I'm literally using something different EVERYDAY. So over the past week or so I've been stocking up on that good old Mizani/Keracare. I have all the products I need between these 2 lines now. My question is do I start using them ASAP or try and use up my current stash still.??? Suggestions, tips and experience welcomed!



I would use the current stash up first, then move on to the Mizani/Keracare. Otherwise they'll sit in your cabinets until god knows how long.

<----speaking from experience. I'm still discovering products that I haven't used in years...and I have a LOT of unused products. :-/


----------



## bronxchick (Jan 3, 2014)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> I would use the current stash up first, then move on to the Mizani/Keracare. Otherwise they'll sit in your cabinets until god knows how long.
> 
> <----speaking from experience. I'm still discovering products that I haven't used in years...and I have a LOT of unused products. :-/



I actually found an unused bottle of Surge14 two months ago. I sprayed that sucker in my hair every day after that too. Lol I can say it did assist with the left side of my hair that suffered loss after having my son.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 3, 2014)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> I would use the current stash up first, then move on to the Mizani/Keracare. Otherwise they'll sit in your cabinets until god knows how long.
> 
> <----speaking from experience. I'm still discovering products that I haven't used in years...and I have a LOT of unused products. :-/



Girl I'll be using my stash for 2 years then


----------



## Guinan (Jan 3, 2014)

lamaria211 said:


> Girl I'll be using my stash for 2 years then



Oh my. Have u thought about selling them lamaria211


----------



## Jace032000 (Jan 3, 2014)

Hey beautiful ladies---I need your help!  As I embark on my journey to BSL, I've decided to do protective styling as opposed to flat ironing my hair twice a month.  Today was my first time getting a roller set on flex-rods.  I love the look but my hair feels a bit hard (from the setting lotion..I'm assuming it had alcohol in it).  

For those of you who wear flexi-rod sets what do you do to keep your hair moisturized without ruining the curls?   

*AND*---is this really a good protective style?  I feel like there was a lot of tension put on my hair when rolling those things.


----------



## bronxchick (Jan 3, 2014)

Jace032000 said:


> Hey beautiful ladies---I need your help!  As I embark on my journey to BSL, I've decided to do protective styling as opposed to flat ironing my hair twice a month.  Today was my first time getting a roller set on flex-rods.  I love the look but my hair feels a bit hard (from the setting lotion..I'm assuming it had alcohol in it).
> 
> For those of you who wear flexi-rod sets what do you do to keep your hair moisturized without ruining the curls?
> 
> AND---is this really a good protective style?  I feel like there was a lot of tension put on my hair when rolling those things.



I have no valuable input to give, but your hair looks really nice.


----------



## Jace032000 (Jan 3, 2014)

bronxchick said:


> I have no valuable input to give, but your hair looks really nice.



Thank you!!!


----------



## Guinan (Jan 3, 2014)

Jace032000, when I used 2 get roller sets, I would apply chi silk fusion oil. However, after a while the hardness will go away. Your set came out great! M&S shouldn't mess up the curls. For me, I wait a day or two B4 I M&S.


----------



## Guinan (Jan 3, 2014)

^^^oh, for my curlformer curls, I M&S by layering. I 1st lightly spritz with aloe vera juice, then I applied shea moisture curl enhancing smoothie & then I seal with olive oil. While in my set I m&s about once a week. However, if my hair feels dry I M&S more often, Jace032000


----------



## Jace032000 (Jan 3, 2014)

pelohello--thank you! So glad to know that the hardness will go away!  I just spritzed with aloe vera and water---I'll moisturize and seal day after tomorrow.  Thank you again


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 3, 2014)

lamaria211 said:


> Girl I'll be using my stash for 2 years then
> 
> 
> View attachment 240747



I know what you mean. I just found unused Joico, Ojon and Ovation products under my sink. And that's barely scratching the surface. 

PJ 4 life man!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 3, 2014)

Jace032000 said:


> Hey beautiful ladies---I need your help!  As I embark on my journey to BSL, I've decided to do protective styling as opposed to flat ironing my hair twice a month.  Today was my first time getting a roller set on flex-rods.  I love the look but my hair feels a bit hard (from the setting lotion..I'm assuming it had alcohol in it).
> 
> For those of you who wear flexi-rod sets what do you do to keep your hair moisturized without ruining the curls?
> 
> *AND*---is this really a good protective style?  I feel like there was a lot of tension put on my hair when rolling those things.



Your hair turned out beautiful!!!! 

I think applying a little coconut oil or jojoba oil through it will soften it up without leaving it greasy. To maintain the curls maybe try pineappling it for bed.


----------



## Jace032000 (Jan 3, 2014)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Your hair turned out beautiful!!!!
> 
> I think applying a little coconut oil or jojoba oil through it will soften it up without leaving it greasy. To maintain the curls maybe try pineappling it for bed.



Thank you!!  Great idea---but what's the "pineappling"?


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 3, 2014)

Jace032000 said:


> Thank you!!  Great idea---but what's the "pineappling"?



The pineapple method is when you gently pull all of your hair to the top of your head with a scrunchie (optional) and tie a scarf around it to protect your curls. Here is an article about it: (sorry for the long link but I'm on my phone)
http://<a href='http://www.naturallycurly.com/curlreading/hairstyles/how-to-pineapple-your-hair ‎ ?utm_medium=infographic-embed&utm_campaign=infographic'><img src='http://www.naturallycurly.com/curlreading/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/how-to-pineapple.jpg' alt ='How to pineapple curly hair' height='1300' width='650'/> </a> <br/> <a href='http://www.naturallycurly.com/'>NaturallyCurly</a>


----------



## PureSilver (Jan 4, 2014)

I should try getting my hair in nice small curls and pineapple it at night.


----------



## Beautifulwildflower (Jan 4, 2014)

Naturelie said:


> g.lo, I see there are others french speakers here lol. Great!



I love this language! I always wanted to learn it, but never did.














_______________________________________

~Current hair length: BSL first time!! WooHoo!!:woohoo2:

~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Natural

~Goal month: Dec. 2013 for BSL, Feb-Mar. 2014 for MBL

~Post a beginning picture: Starting Dec. 1, 2013


----------



## Beautifulwildflower (Jan 4, 2014)

Carmelella said:


> Hair dye messed me up sooooo bad last year, hence why I stayed off thr boards. Ive hacking so much off, the rest judt falling off.  Split ends werent even the problem.. my hair shaft is just weak throughout so after combing my hair I would have 1-7 inch broken pieces!!
> 
> I've done protein treatments, deep moisture, everything!
> 
> ...




I feel your pain . I used to color and relax my hair until 2010 when I decided to go natural. My hair was breaking off and I couldn't maintain length. 

I gradually cut off all my relaxed ends and now I'm 100% natural and loving it. However, I couldn't give up the color. So I make sure I do protein and moisture treats monthly, oil my ends every night, vitamins, etc. 

If you decide to stay relaxed maybe consider texlaxing which is where you under process the hair. And if you don't do fashion colors like I do (blue and magenta red) then look into the "Bigen" color collection. It's a water base permanent and is great for chemical treated hair. It can be used right after a relaxer with no damage.

I encourage you to check out the "inversion method" thread, it might be of interest to you for hair growth. I'm there myself. Here's the link. http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=707143















_______________________________________

~Current hair length: BSL first time!! WooHoo!!:woohoo2:

~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Natural

~Goal month: Dec. 2013 for BSL, Feb-Mar. 2014 for MBL

~Post a beginning picture: Starting Dec. 1, 2013


----------



## Angel of the North (Jan 4, 2014)

Jace032000 said:


> Hey beautiful ladies---I need your help!  As I embark on my journey to BSL, I've decided to do protective styling as opposed to flat ironing my hair twice a month.  Today was my first time getting a roller set on flex-rods.  I love the look but my hair feels a bit hard (from the setting lotion..I'm assuming it had alcohol in it).
> 
> For those of you who wear flexi-rod sets what do you do to keep your hair moisturized without ruining the curls?
> 
> *AND*---is this really a good protective style?  I feel like there was a lot of tension put on my hair when rolling those things.



Jace032000 your hair came our great, totally gorgeous, good job , here's a shorter link to the pineapple method

http://www.naturallycurly.com/curlreading/kinky-hair-type-4a/how-to-pineapple-your-hair



Beautifulwildflower said:


> I love this language! I always wanted to learn it, but never did.



Beautifulwildflower It's never too late to start, I've always felt that way about learning Spanish, I enrolled last year on a course but because of unforeseen circumstances I couldn't persue it but I intend to start again if not sometime this year definitely next year (God willing).


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 4, 2014)

Twist out on flat ironed almost reverted hair.  







Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## GettingKinky (Jan 4, 2014)

^^^ Pretty!


----------



## coolsista-paris (Jan 4, 2014)

Beautifulwildflower said:


> I love this language! I always wanted to learn it, but never did.  _______________________________________  ~Current hair length: BSL first time!! WooHoo!!:woohoo2:  ~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Natural  ~Goal month: Dec. 2013 for BSL, Feb-Mar. 2014 for MBL  ~Post a beginning picture: Starting Dec. 1, 2013




il n'est jamais trop tard!  commence !


----------



## coolsista-paris (Jan 4, 2014)

i just finishd doing henna treatment, shampoo woth loreal sulfat free shampoo. my hair felt strong then.

after i added my melty ceramid conditionner : hair was soft  but then i had some on my hands.

i shirt dried, added s tiny bit of apoghee green tea spray.   it felt strog with less hair out, but kinda hard so i added s curl spray.. its soft again.

but: why do i always end up with hair on my hands when im being gentle??

i try pullin the hair to check elasticity, strenth... its seems fine but then hair still comes out ( some are sheds ànd some are broke)

i dont know.... this new relaxed journey is fustrating. :-/
makes me really feel like shaving!


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 4, 2014)

Jace032000 said:


> Hey beautiful ladies---I need your help!  As I embark on my journey to BSL, I've decided to do protective styling as opposed to flat ironing my hair twice a month.  Today was my first time getting a roller set on flex-rods.  I love the look but my hair feels a bit hard (from the setting lotion..I'm assuming it had alcohol in it).
> 
> For those of you who wear flexi-rod sets what do you do to keep your hair moisturized without ruining the curls?
> 
> *AND*---is this really a good protective style?  I feel like there was a lot of tension put on my hair when rolling those things.



Very pretty Jace032000 I would consider that a low manipulation style, not protective though. Your ends need to be up and away from your clothing and the elements for it to be protective.  It looks beautiful though! Mine didn't come out half as nice.


----------



## Guinan (Jan 4, 2014)

I took down my week old curlformer set and M&S. I plan on wearing it out next week. I think I'm going to do a WnG next Saturday and then flatiron my hair on Thursday. I want to do a LC to compare Jan 2013 LC and to really trim my ends, back into the "V" shape. Hopefully I wont lose too much inches.


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Jan 4, 2014)

My starting pic, I plan to cut off an inch ( if nit more) all around tomorrow as a result of my disastrous run in with a hair dresser who thought he knew more about my hair than I did and ended up frying my already fragile ends.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 4, 2014)

Sorry that happened Onhergrind09. They don't look so bad to me...maybe cut a quarter inch off each month and baby them?


----------



## Angelbean (Jan 4, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> Twist out on flat ironed almost reverted hair.
> 
> View attachment 240875
> 
> ...



Very pretty!!


----------



## trendsetta25 (Jan 4, 2014)

here's my official starting picture...the one to the left was before i got my trim at supercuts. The right is where i'm currently at. 

I think the 10 mark is BSL and the 11/12 mark is MBL.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 4, 2014)

Thanks ladies.  That style is no longer now. I just washed, dced, and my hair hair is fully reverted, and I am glad.  I'm about to style my hair tomorrow.


----------



## m_wink (Jan 4, 2014)

Hair has been very well moisturized, balanced, and bunned for the last 2 days. That pre-poo/dc I did with ORS replenishing conditioner and EVOO did wonders.


----------



## AyannaDivine (Jan 5, 2014)

my starting pics, plus the braids my cousin did for me today...I have a long way to go compared to most of you!


----------



## skyslady (Jan 6, 2014)

Finally posting starting pic for challenge.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 6, 2014)

Hey ladies. Im ready to grow to bsl/mbl. My current length is apl. Im natural with 4b texture. In order for me to retain length I have to keep my hair stretched. I usually rollerset, get it blown out or I wear braids under a wig. Right now im wearing my hair blown out


----------



## newnyer (Jan 6, 2014)

I was trying to keep my twists in for a full 2 months but I may have to let them go a couple of weeks early unless I decide to rebraid the edges. My nape & side edges are already looking a little too fuzzy.


----------



## SimJam (Jan 6, 2014)

SimJam said:


> Here we go
> 
> *~Current hair length* -* APL*
> 
> ...


 
update. Ive found Nexxus Pro Mend leave in which has stopped my breakage in its tracks (i have bad split ends I will trim today and have splits tomorrow)

the promend is a stopgap it literally glues the split ends together which is good for me because at least Im not getting the little Cs and Os whenever I touch my hair.

Ive also got the shampoo and conditioner and hoping that this also provides some more assistance to my ends.

apart from that using HV methi protein every other wash for overall strengthening of my hair.

also taking (or at least) trying to remember to take my Vits every day
biotin 5000mg
MSM 1000mg x 2 (for joint health I have rheumatoid arthritis)
horsetail
fish oil (for general health)
evening primrose oil

Im determined to get to BSL this year 


Oh and Im over that inversion thing ... Im sure it works for some but Im just not feeling it ... ya kno


----------



## ktwatkins (Jan 6, 2014)

I'm one way to BSL! I'm so excited!


----------



## ckisland (Jan 6, 2014)

Jace032000 , I am so jealous of how your hair turned out . Now I'm going to get my lazy butt up and do a proper rollerset.

Froreal3 , sooooo pretty  .

m_wink , everytime I see you siggy, I have to just stop and stare at it for a minute . Lovely hair!!!!

You ladies are in here making me look bad . I got the brilliant idea to try a wash n'go. Haahahha!!! It was growing on me until I saw it this morning. Good thing classes were cancelled for today .


----------



## ckisland (Jan 6, 2014)

ktwatkins said:


> I'm one way to BSL! I'm so excited!



You're so close!!!  . Your hair looks all dark and silky.

I need to stay out of this thread and go do my own hair. Y'all are giving me a bad case of hair envy


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Jan 6, 2014)

Froreal3, unfortunately I'm an extremist at heart and I rather get rid of them than see and feel them every time I handle my hair.  I'm fully embracing the motto of health over length .    

I had only planned to cut off an inch all around but I ended up cutting off three inches in some places. Irrespective of the loss of length, I'm loving my thick,  healthy ends.  I'll post more pics after I DC on Sunday to show a more accurate pic of the length. If I stick to my regimen,  I believe that I can make it to MBL by December 2014.


----------



## growbaby (Jan 6, 2014)

My hair is so moisturized right now I'm lovin it. After bein lazy in December and suffering I've been on my regimen so strict. My hair is already feeling so much more glorious. Just had 12 shed hairs after a dry detangle TWELVE! *hair flips*


----------



## Duchess007 (Jan 6, 2014)

growbaby said:


> My hair is so moisturized right now I'm lovin it. After bein lazy in December and suffering I've been on my regimen so strict. My hair is already feeling so much more glorious. Just had 12 shed hairs after a dry detangle TWELVE! *hair flips*



  Gotta love healthy hair days! ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## jprayze (Jan 7, 2014)

From 12/01


jprayze said:


> Feeling so encouraged about Making BSL this weekend.  Ok answering questions...  I have 1.5 inches to MBL and my goal is to make it there by end of March (our first scheduled LC). I'm getting 1.5 inches every 2 months currently, but I am accounting for a trim which I think I will get by end of year.  Gotta pay attention to these ends.  Still natural.  Current regi  2013 has been focused on limiting heat and my growth and retention has been consistent for the whole year, so I will continue limited heat. I plan to start 2014 with a new long term PS...twists?  Braids?  Not sure yet.  Definitely will revisit my standby styles and I need to start bunning again between other styles.  Changes  I'm going to do more DCs in 2014.



Updated pics.  I don't think I posted any pics of my latest flat iron here.  Hopefully make to BSL again by March.


----------



## Duchess007 (Jan 7, 2014)

It is NEGATIVE 16 DEGREES in Madison Wisconsin!

I have been rocking my satin scarf under my big winter hat, and haven't even tried to GHE overnight. I just know any damp hairs are going to freeze up and break off. :-/

What's the temperature in your neck of the woods?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SavannahNatural (Jan 7, 2014)

^^^^21 degrees down here in GA.... not feeling that at all.


----------



## growbaby (Jan 7, 2014)

Duchess007 said:


> It is NEGATIVE 16 DEGREES in Madison Wisconsin!  I have been rocking my satin scarf under my big winter hat, and haven't even tried to GHE overnight. I just know any damp hairs are going to freeze up and break off. :-/  What's the temperature in your neck of the woods?  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Negative ?! OH LAWD! I'm praying for you girl were in the low 60s in the day high 40s at night here in central Cal


----------



## ktwatkins (Jan 7, 2014)

ckisland said:


> You're so close!!!  . Your hair looks all dark and silky.  I need to stay out of this thread and go do my own hair. Y'all are giving me a bad case of hair envy



I put a black rinse in it a few weeks ago.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 7, 2014)

Duchess007 said:


> It is NEGATIVE 16 DEGREES in Madison Wisconsin!
> 
> I have been rocking my satin scarf under my big winter hat, and haven't even tried to GHE overnight. I just know any damp hairs are going to freeze up and break off. :-/
> 
> ...



It is 5 degrees in Atlanta, GA. Yeah you read that right. 5.  I didn't move to the South for this!


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 7, 2014)

growbaby said:


> Negative ?! OH LAWD! I'm praying for you girl *were in the low 60s in the day high 40s at night here in central Cal[*/QUOTE]
> 
> Jealous!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 7, 2014)

Its 19 degrees where I am. I live in the south....this ish ain't normal


----------



## Guinan (Jan 7, 2014)

It's 6 degrees in Philly. I have my wool hat on today.


----------



## MrsTimberlake (Jan 7, 2014)

ktwatkins said:


> I put a black rinse in it a few weeks ago.



What brand rinse did you use?  Your hair looks really pretty!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## jennwantslonghurr (Jan 7, 2014)

Duchess007 said:


> It is NEGATIVE 16 DEGREES in Madison Wisconsin!
> 
> I have been rocking my satin scarf under my big winter hat, and haven't even tried to GHE overnight. I just know any damp hairs are going to freeze up and break off. :-/
> 
> ...



I think you won the freezing contest.  Its negative 11 here in Michigan with wind chill negative 31 this morning. Im not going anywhere today!


----------



## ezina (Jan 7, 2014)

My hair has been super dry no thanks to this weather. I can't wait for the summer heat!


----------



## SimJam (Jan 7, 2014)

79F or 26C here in Jamaica, sending some warmth you chilled ladies :hug:

on the dying days of my twist out. Moisturised with HV Moist 24/7 and sealed with HV almond glaze


----------



## jennwantslonghurr (Jan 7, 2014)

Ive been taking these vitamins for the last week:
Prescription vitamin d and iron for my deficiencies (been taking those for a couple of months) 
Spring Valley fish, flax & borage oil 4 pills a day, 2 at night
Mega food skin hair and nails 3x a day
Maybe I'll add msm
Hopefully I see an improvement in my hair by April.


----------



## MayaNatural (Jan 7, 2014)

This weather  I wore my satin bonnet under my winter hat this morning and unbraided my 2 big braids when I got to work. I experienced a couple broken hairs yesterday and I'm pretty sure it was due to me not wearing a hat or my hair in a protected style. It's 5 degrees in South Jersey.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 7, 2014)

growbaby said:


> My hair is so moisturized right now I'm lovin it. After bein lazy in December and suffering I've been on my regimen so strict. My hair is already feeling so much more glorious. Just had 12 shed hairs after a dry detangle TWELVE! *hair flips*



I'm getting off my lazy behind to moisturize more often as well.  I started texlaxing last year and then decreased my moisture frequency and now wonder why my hair is breaking so much...makes no sense at all.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 7, 2014)

Duchess007 said:


> It is NEGATIVE 16 DEGREES in Madison Wisconsin!  I have been rocking my satin scarf under my big winter hat, and haven't even tried to GHE overnight. I just know any damp hairs are going to freeze up and break off. :-/  What's the temperature in your neck of the woods?  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



-9 here in Chicago with a windchill factor of -45 degrees.  I haven't been outside since Saturday and I'm starting to get claustrophobic.  

Y'll spoiled brats with 0+ degree temps need to man up...it's warm where you are, LOL!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 7, 2014)

KiWiStyle

NOPE  19 degrees where I live is like torture. Shoot it was just 70 degrees last week


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 7, 2014)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> KiWiStyle  NOPE  19 degrees where I live is like torture. Shoot it was just 70 degrees last week



I would love that weather!!  My heat is at 80 degrees, plus I have a fireplace on in my family room...a pipe froze to one of our toilets and now it's out of service until it warms up outside.  The house is warm but somehow that area behind the wall can't maintain a warm temp because of the arctic cold here.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Jan 7, 2014)

When I woke up this morning in the DMV, it was 5 degrees, I have no words, smh.


----------



## growbaby (Jan 7, 2014)

KiWiStyle said:


> I'm getting off my lazy behind to moisturize more often as well.  I started texlaxing last year and then decreased my moisture frequency and now wonder why my hair is breaking so much...makes no sense at all.  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


I know exactly what u mean I completely slacked off the last month - 6 weeks of the year and wondered why I had to cut 2 inches of hair due to the broken uneven mess I had goin on SMH not anymore


----------



## ckisland (Jan 7, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> It is 5 degrees in Atlanta, GA. Yeah you read that right. 5.  I didn't move to the South for this!



My love for knowledge was tested this morning. I had to wait outside for 30 mins to catch the bus to class!!! My toes hurt so bad, I had to keep reassuring myself I couldn't get frostbite in that amount of time . The old me wouldn't have stepped outside, but today I just shivered and kept thinking, "Can't miss the first day of class!! Can't miss the first day of class!! You love school." 

Am I the only one who wears her hair out on purpose when it's cold? I stuff my hair around my face, under my hood to stop my head from freezing .


----------



## Adiatasha (Jan 7, 2014)

61 degrees.... Miami.


----------



## jprayze (Jan 7, 2014)

ckisland said:


> My love for knowledge was tested this morning. I had to wait outside for 30 mins to catch the bus to class!!! My toes hurt so bad, I had to keep reassuring myself I couldn't get frostbite in that amount of time . The old me wouldn't have stepped outside, but today I just shivered and kept thinking, "Can't miss the first day of class!! Can't miss the first day of class!! You love school."   Am I the only one who wears her hair out on purpose when it's cold? I stuff my hair around my face, under my hood to stop my head from freezing .



Definitely using my hair as insulation!  It's currently 10 degrees.  This pic was taken this am.  I'm gonna need a good DC after all this!


----------



## Guinan (Jan 7, 2014)

Not feeling well & can't sleep so I decided to try a wng. I prepooed with jasmine oil & currently dc for 30min. 

I didn't feel like washing my hair prior to dc, so I prepooed & slapped on some conditioner with almost 2wk old eco gel still on my hair. 

After I dc I will shampoo. If all turns out well, ill post sum pics. I haven't done a wng in about a yr.

I need 2 take my mind off of my sore throat & body aches.


----------



## Angel of the North (Jan 7, 2014)

Get well soon pelohello hope your W n G comes out nice


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Jan 7, 2014)

ckisland, you go girl, get your learn on .


----------



## bronxchick (Jan 7, 2014)

pelohello said:


> Not feeling well & can't sleep so I decided to try a wng. I prepooed with jasmine oil & currently dc for 30min.
> 
> I didn't feel like washing my hair prior to dc, so I prepooed & slapped on some conditioner with almost 2wk old eco gel still on my hair.
> 
> ...



I'm right with you. I can't shake this nasty cold and it's bringing up my asthma. Feel better.


----------



## Veeology (Jan 8, 2014)

Hi! I want to join this challenge!

~Current hair length - *BSB*
~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd - *Natural*
~Goal month - *BSL: June 2014  MBL: December 2014*
~Current reggie and styling choices - *Currently building my regimen and I normally wear my hair straight, but I'm trying to change that for 2014.*
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL/MBL? *I need to add more moisture to my hair and keep heat off of it as much as possible.*
~Post a beginning picture


----------



## ImanAdero (Jan 8, 2014)

Currently having some issues with the back of my hair... I'm going to try and S&D when I take these braids out... It just seems like SO many splits... Halfway makes me want to just chips off 3-4 inches to get it right. 

But of course I won't... I'm going to trim, as I said before, in March. I just need to so my best to not cause more.


----------



## Phaer (Jan 9, 2014)

I just noticed that I was tagged in this thread back in November, I really wish that the mods would make it so that we could see tags and mentions on the app. I was looking for this thread and I actually I think I signed up for the APL / BSL thread by mistake. I think I would like to join both of the threads as I am a little past APL and hope to be BSL by June and hopefully cross your fingers maybe MBL by the end of the year. So for now here is my starting picture, it is from October. If it's okay I will post a picture in February when I get my next amino acid treatment done.


----------



## sgold04 (Jan 9, 2014)

Hey! I'd like to join 

~Current hair length - BSL
~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd - Natural
~Goal month - MBL by August, I have 3 inches to go 
~Current reggie and styling choices - chunky twists for a few days, then a twist out. I wash and DC once every two weeks. 
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL/MBL? Be less lazy. DC once a week (when hair is out) and protect my ends. I plan on rocking mini twists until May, so I need to make sure to keep the twists moisturized as well. Invert once a month, take care of my scalp, eat healthy and exercise. I will also take supplements. 

My hair grows at the average rate of 1/2 inch per month so I can technically reach MBL by June, but I want to give myself a little more time just in case I need a trim. The attached photo is from the end of October when my hair measured 13 inches at the nape. Now it is 14 inches--I used a measuring tape


----------



## jennwantslonghurr (Jan 9, 2014)

Good morning ladies, I tried cowashing again last night even though I said I wouldn't.  I used my scalp scrub on my scalp and conditoned just the ends sealed with castor oil air died and this morning sealed with qb ctdg. My hair feels great and smells good too. Looks like natural hair that's been blown out. If I keep getting positive results I will be alternating cowashing and washing every week.

And I'm starting to feel new growth already! This is new usually I don't feeling any sprouting until 3-4 weeks post. Maybe it's the diet/exercise change. Anxious to see if I grow above my usual .5 inch/month rate. 

Also, I'm giving up on qb aohc. It worked good before but now that my hair has changed for the better the aloe vera is working against me.  Now, I'm narrowing a few products down. I'll let you guys know once I decide what to buy.


----------



## Jace032000 (Jan 9, 2014)

Last week I had a flexi rod set done…what a disaster!  The amount of hairspray and gel that was put on my hair left it in a tangled mess.  I broke down and washed the $55 style out --- my ends were breaking off because all of the gel that she "sealed" with.  I did a shampoo/wash and put some deep masque shea conditioner on my hair (never using that again btw as my hair felt like a rat's nest afterwards).  The whole point of having the roller set done was for protective styling…looks like I did more damage then anything as my hair looks TERRIBLE!  After washing it last night I slathered coconut oil all over it--covered my hair and went to sleep.  My hair feels okay…but looks awful.  Not sure what to do at this point. It's in a pony tail right now…and it can stay there as far as I'm concerned.  Feeling pretty discouraged right now...


----------



## ktwatkins (Jan 9, 2014)

MrsTimberlake said:


> What brand rinse did you use?  Your hair looks really pretty!  Sent from my iPad using LHCF



I  used the Bigen in Oriental Black.


----------



## ktwatkins (Jan 9, 2014)

skyslady said:


> Finally posting starting pic for challenge.



Love it! I'm trying to get to you length.


----------



## relaxedlove (Jan 9, 2014)

*Current hair length*
BSB, longest pieces are BSL I think. 

*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd*
Texlaxed

~Goal month
Hopefully end of June/beginning of July (depending on when I texlax)

~Current reggie and styling choices
Wash 1 time a week w/sulfate free shampoo and rollerset
Clarify 1 time a month
Co wash during week if needed and do a braidout or bun
Up to 6 weeks: Moisturize w/elasta QP mango butter & olive oil, seal with grape seed oil
After 6 weeks: moisturize 2 times a week w/s-curl

~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL/MBL?
Wore full sew ins and wigs for 4 weeks at a time to get my hair to this point but I feel like they were causing more harm than good. So now I'm going to be wearing my hair out for the first time in a while. Y'all pray for me 

~Post a beginning picture
Not sure how to do this...


----------



## m_wink (Jan 9, 2014)

Checking in. Past few days have been good. I wore a my hair in a bun mostly, then a braid out yesterday and the day before. Now today is wash day. Prepooed with ORS Replenishing Conditioner and EVOO, washed with Kenra Moisturizing Shampoo and  DC with KERA by Silk Elements and EVOO. I'll rinse it out later and apply my leave ins and air dry then bun again 

I know bunning is key for ME when it comes to retaining length. It's so hard though because I love my big curly hair. It's so light and fluffy  Just expressing my thoughts


----------



## ckisland (Jan 9, 2014)

Ceemarie82 , I know I can't completely tell since you didn't post a fuller body shot, but are you sure you're not MBL already? Your hair looks mighty long  and 14 in is 1-2 away from WL on me.


jennwantslonghurr, can I ask what is your scalp scrub? I found out this week that shampoo had been irritating my scalp and causing or increasing flakes. I'm more curious about shampoo alternatives right now.

I did a 2 braid braidout on dry hair (being lazy) on Monday and it's time to retire this bad boy . Depending on how it looks in the morning, I might be able to squeeze on final day out of it, if not it's bunning until Sunday.


----------



## jennwantslonghurr (Jan 9, 2014)

ckisland I use salon series quidad Mediterranean Bay leaf exfoliating hair and scalp treatment... wow that's long lol. I purchased it from sephora, but it last forever I'll check my past purchases to let you know just how long.  I have a third left.  It's great on my relaxed hair but during my stretch I put a tiny amount in a applicator bottle and mix with water so it can spread easier.  Also there are lots of recipes for scalp scrubs on pinterest. 

I use this to help refresh/clean my scalp kinda like cowashing but my length hates that. Crystal clear scalp and it rarely itches these days. 
Hth

Ps: how is your relaxed hair coming along? I remember you were concerned with low porosity, I think. What moisturizer do you use if your don't mind? I'm on the hunt.

Eta: March 13, 2013 dang lol


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Jan 9, 2014)

Jace032000 said:


> Last week I had a flexi rod set done…what a disaster!  The amount of hairspray and gel that was put on my hair left it in a tangled mess.  I broke down and washed the $55 style out --- my ends were breaking off because all of the gel that she "sealed" with.  I did a shampoo/wash and put some deep masque shea conditioner on my hair (never using that again btw as my hair felt like a rat's nest afterwards).  The whole point of having the roller set done was for protective styling…looks like I did more damage then anything as my hair looks TERRIBLE!  After washing it last night I slathered coconut oil all over it--covered my hair and went to sleep.  My hair feels okay…but looks awful.  Not sure what to do at this point. It's in a pony tail right now…and it can stay there as far as I'm concerned.  Feeling pretty discouraged right now...



I'm so sorry you had to experience that Jace032000  It's sucks as well because you were trying to do some good for your hair and it turned out a disaster. Don't feel discouraged though!! We got you! Just take the next few days or weeks to baby your hair. Deep condition consistently, moisturize and seal daily, and you can maybe baggy at night to see if that helps. Oh and let's not forget the protein treatment  I hope everything gets better for you. HHG!!!


----------



## RegaLady (Jan 9, 2014)

Sigh, just washed my hair and lost ALOT of hair due to shedding. I mean clumps were coming out. 

I will see if it is the multivitamins I stopped taking, hemp seed supplements I am taking or stress.

I am rollersetting now and will do a braindout for a bday party, then I am back to bunning for the rest of winter.


----------



## Jace032000 (Jan 9, 2014)

SincerelyBeautiful   -- thank you so much!! I did a honey/olive oil treatment today…I only left it on my hair for 15 mins…but it worked a miracle!  My hair feels soo much better.  I then detangled in the shower and once I got out put some Cocoa Curls on my hair (a random product I bought on Amazon which turned out to be AMAZING).  I slicked my hair into two buns and it now has a beautiful soft wave to it.  The Cocoa Curls has silicones in -- my hair loves silicones…but too much of it has the opposite affect.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 9, 2014)

I've had my hair in corn braids under a wig for 2 weeks now and I'm excited to take them out tomorrow for a good wash n DC. But Sunday there going right back in. I'm gonna hide my hair till I give birth in March


----------



## Beautifulwildflower (Jan 10, 2014)

trendsetta25 said:


> here's my official starting picture...the one to the left was before i got my trim at supercuts. The right is where i'm currently at.
> 
> I think the 10 mark is BSL and the 11/12 mark is MBL.



@ trendsetta25, your hair looks good with your trim, looks a lot thicker .












_______________________________________

~Current hair length: BSL first time!! WooHoo!!:woohoo2:

~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Natural

~Goal month: Dec. 2013 for BSL, Feb-Mar. 2014 for MBL

~Post a beginning picture: Starting Dec. 1, 2013


----------



## CharlieEcho (Jan 10, 2014)

^^^ I didn't even notice the hair, all I saw were your arms. I'm jelly. Are those guns natural or you worked for them? Oh and, yea, your hair is gorgeous.


----------



## Beautifulwildflower (Jan 10, 2014)

Duchess007 said:


> It is NEGATIVE 16 DEGREES in Madison Wisconsin!
> 
> I have been rocking my satin scarf under my big winter hat, and haven't even tried to GHE overnight. I just know any damp hairs are going to freeze up and break off. :-/
> 
> ...



@ Duchess007, Woo , I feel for you! I have the opposite in Southern Cali' in the mountain area. The temps are in the 70's with dry heat and winds so I'm having to moisturize daily. Stay warm .












_______________________________________

~Current hair length: BSL first time!! WooHoo!!:woohoo2:

~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Natural

~Goal month: Dec. 2013 for BSL, Feb-Mar. 2014 for MBL

~Post a beginning picture: Starting Dec. 1, 2013


----------



## sgold04 (Jan 10, 2014)

ckisland Thank you!!  Of course I never feel like my hair is long.  I am not quite MBL yet because I'm tall (5'11) and have a bit of a long torso, so I hit BSL at 13 inches.  Waist Length for me will be about 20 inches.  I do need to figure out a better way to take photos lol, my bathroom mirror is so tiny.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jan 10, 2014)

lamaria211 said:


> I've had my hair in corn braids under a wig for 2 weeks now and I'm excited to take them out tomorrow for a good wash n DC. But Sunday there going right back in. I'm gonna hide my hair till I give birth in March



Congratulations! !! What are you having?

Suny


----------



## SkySurfer (Jan 10, 2014)

checking in... still in my crochet braids.


----------



## ckisland (Jan 10, 2014)

jennwantslonghurr said:


> I use salon series quidad Mediterranean Bay leaf exfoliating hair and scalp treatment... wow that's long lol. I purchased it from sephora, but it last forever I'll check my past purchases to let you know just how long.  I have a third left.  It's great on my relaxed hair but during my stretch I put a tiny amount in a applicator bottle and mix with water so it can spread easier.  Also there are lots of recipes for scalp scrubs on pinterest.
> 
> I use this to help refresh/clean my scalp kinda like cowashing but my length hates that. Crystal clear scalp and it rarely itches these days.
> Hth
> ...


Oh wow!!! You've had it since March!! I've been on pinterest like once , but I will definitely look into it . 
Now I think my hair is high porosity. It feels rough even when it's moisturized, dries really really fast, and seems to get dry quickly. I'm going to use one of my porosity control conditioners when I wash on Sunday. I'm also going to leave out my Aphogee spray and being a little more heavy handed with products because my hair soaks everything right up. The leave-in I've been using this week is GF Sleek & Shine leave-in. I actually really really like it. If I can figure out how to lock everything in properly, I might even love it .



Ceemarie82 said:


> Thank you!!  Of course I never feel like my hair is long.  I am not quite MBL yet because I'm tall (5'11) and have a bit of a long torso, so I hit BSL at 13 inches.  Waist Length for me will be about 20 inches.  I do need to figure out a better way to take photos lol, my bathroom mirror is so tiny.


Hahaha!!! That would explain things. I'm only 5'3". Yeah, 20 in would put me at HL . Still your hair is definitely long


----------



## ckisland (Jan 10, 2014)

trendsetta25 ,  I think your ends in the before looked just fine. Like 0.5 in would have done the trick. It just hurts me when people cut their hair (not that I can talk at the moment ). But your hair does look really nice and thick now .


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Jan 10, 2014)

Not sure if I posted any starting pics but here are some I posted in the inversion challenge. These are with an old Curlformer set.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 11, 2014)

ckisland said:


> trendsetta25 ,  I think your ends in the before looked just fine. Like 0.5 in would have done the trick. *It just hurts me when people cut their hair (not that I can talk at the moment* ). But your hair does look really nice and thick now .




*side eyes ckisland* 

But I agree. I think your ends looked ok trendsetta25, but you probably like blunt ends. I don't really mind a v since my hair grows in layers and I wear it curly and in updos most of the time.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jan 11, 2014)

Prepooing with Vatika Frosting as we speak. I plan on cowashing with WEN Lavender and Dc'ing with MD Coconut Creme Condish mixed with JBCO. Then I plan to do my first braidout on relaxed hair. I hated braidouts on my natural hair. I hope I like it on my relaxed hair. 

I've been enjoying my relaxed hair. I have no regrets so far at 3 weeks post.....


----------



## MrsTimberlake (Jan 11, 2014)

Just checking in..

Today is my wash and DC day.  I'm going to attempt either a roller set or flexi rods.  I haven't decided yet.  I'm a natural that loves her heat, but I'm trying to limit heat as much as possible to see if that will help me to retain.  I had upped my Biotin to 2000mg and now I have all these little tiny bumps on my chest.  I'm blaming the Biotin since that's the only thing that has changed recently.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## ckisland (Jan 11, 2014)

Froreal3 , I know!!! After I wrote that, I was like  I can't say anything about anyone not cutting their hair for a minute!


----------



## Jace032000 (Jan 12, 2014)

Today I tried something new…I conditioned my hair and then used QP Mango butter cream and sealed with Mira hair oil (had some left over from years ago).  I could see my curls starting to define…but I'm going to wrap my hair up tonight and see what they look like tomorrow.  I'll post a pic.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 12, 2014)

Today was wash day. I washed my braids for the first time. They look a little fuller now. I used As I am Cleansing Pudding to wash them, then Dced with Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk, used Soultanicals Knot Sauce as a leave in and sealed with Keravada Fenugreek oil in Buttercream scent. Then I put some My Honey Child Buttery Soy hair cream on my ends. I will just wear my braids up in a bun today.

My hair and especially scalp feels great.


----------



## jennwantslonghurr (Jan 12, 2014)

Washed my hair last night, couldn't help it my hair likes to be CLEAN. When I wet my hair it felt a little mushy for the first time. I was all like wth is going on haha.  So I hopped out the shower and grabbed my reconstructing shampoo and conditoner and my hair thanked me. Now I know that protein overload is in the past. I'll try my modified cowash again next week. 

I ordered from the pomade shop and I am interested in purabody naturals but she doesn't have any samples avaliable  Usually I gift my mom products that don't agree with my hair but she knows I'm looking so she's going to buy them off if they don't work. She is 3c/4a fine-medium texture high porosity extremely high density... like my hair opposite lol.

My ends still feel great and I don't want anymore set backs.


----------



## Kerryann (Jan 12, 2014)

Oiled my scalp and did the inversion


----------



## Angel of the North (Jan 12, 2014)

I've been focussing on my ends and it's paying off, I've started using aphogee keratin & green tea restructurizer and their pro vitamin leave-in conditioner and my hair is feeling good and looking better. I'm taking priteva so I am hoping that will boost the strength of my hair which should then lead to length.


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Jan 12, 2014)

Angel of the North how are you layering these products? I really like the green tea, curious how I'd add the leave in.


----------



## BraunSugar (Jan 12, 2014)

I made the best batch of flaxseed gel in ever. The consistency was perfect! Since I've figured it out, I think I'm going to take a break from buying gel for a while.

I may add a few more highlights to my hair sometime this week and I'll probably trim my ends next month. My hair has been mostly in ponytails lately. It's just really easy to throw it up and keep going.


----------



## Angel of the North (Jan 12, 2014)

FollicleFanatic said:


> Angel of the North how are you layering these products? I really like the green tea, curious how I'd add the leave in.



FollicleFanatic I spray the green tea first then I spray the multivitamin leave-in on top, the two together serve as the L in my LCO method.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jan 12, 2014)

BraunSugar said:


> I made the best batch of flaxseed gel in ever. The consistency was perfect! Since I've figured it out, I think I'm going to take a break from buying gel for a while.
> 
> I may add a few more highlights to my hair sometime this week and I'll probably trim my ends next month. My hair has been mostly in ponytails lately. It's just really easy to throw it up and keep going.



I've been thinking about making flaxseed gel. How long can you keep it before it goes bad?  Do you have to keep it in the fridge?


----------



## ckisland (Jan 12, 2014)

Washed today and set my hair on flexirods for the week . I'm very proud of how well I've been sticking to my DC schedule!! I need to figure out how to best moisturize my hair during the week though. I think I'll try spritzing my hair with water (I've been leaving this out), applying a small amount of Sleek&Shine, and sealing with pomade midweek. I don't want my hair to get stiff and have too much build up, but I want to be better at moisturizing before it gets too dry. I noticed that adding a little water to my ends and rolling them up at night seemed to leave me with moist hair in the morning. If it stays moisturized for 3-4 days, I'll be fine .


----------



## BraunSugar (Jan 12, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> I've been thinking about making flaxseed gel. How long ca you keep it before it goes bad?  Do you have to keep it in the fridge?



You do have to keep it refrigerated. It keeps about 2ish weeks. After I make it, I also put the seeds in the refrigerator for my next batch. You can use them one more time that way before you need some fresh ones.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jan 12, 2014)

My braidout came out great! I used CON argan oil leave in and Paul Mitchell skinny serum on top then airdried til about 50% dry. After that I moisturize with HH hemp nostalgia moisturizer and sealed with a little Vatika Frosting. I used CON w/ argan oil wrap foaming lotion to set the style. It came out perfect! I did about 6 braids in all.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Jan 12, 2014)

I'm all in, just back from the honeymoon today, unpacked and ready to get hair AND body right! 

~Current hair length: Somewhere between APL and BSL
~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Relaxed 
~Goal month: December 2014
~Current reggie and styling choices: I'm back to basics-rollersetting, roller wraps and buns or a French braid. I've started nightly oiling, Indian ayurvedic washes and deep conditioning (weekly) and my trusty WEN. I have to relax every 6 weeks or I suffer breakage. That's it! 

~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL/MBL? I'm keeping it short and simple and my products streamlined. My hair will thank me in the process. 

~Post a beginning picture
This pic is coming from my phone in just a few minutes.


----------



## growbaby (Jan 12, 2014)

Getting box braid extensions tomorrow  I'm so excited


----------



## ImanAdero (Jan 12, 2014)

I was supposed to wash my hair last night, but I need to today... No ifs ands or buts. 

I gotta finish some of these products and use them up. 

My scalp has been acting up though, so not this wash, but next wash I'll so my clay wash.


----------



## Guinan (Jan 12, 2014)

My wng go was a big fail. The gel made my hair 2 hard. So back to my trusty braidouts. 

OT, I'm feeling a lot better than last week. Turns out I had acute pneumonia. Still hacking but I'm cleared to return back 2 work (I was out a week)


----------



## Guinan (Jan 12, 2014)

naturalagain2 said:


> My braidout came out great! I used CON argan oil leave in and Paul Mitchell skinny serum on top then airdried til about 50% dry. After that I moisturize with HH hemp nostalgia moisturizer and sealed with a little Vatika Frosting. I used CON w/ argan oil wrap foaming lotion to set the style. It came out perfect! I did about 6 braids in all.



naturalagain2, any pics?


----------



## Guinan (Jan 12, 2014)

KaramelDiva1978, congrats on your nuptial!!!


----------



## ImanAdero (Jan 12, 2014)

I lied... Hair is NOT being washed...


----------



## MrsTimberlake (Jan 13, 2014)

pelohello said:


> My wng go was a big fail. The gel made my hair 2 hard. So back to my trusty braidouts.  OT, I'm feeling a lot better than last week. Turns out I had acute pneumonia. Still hacking but I'm cleared to return back 2 work (I was out a week)



I hope you feel better soon.  Those hacking coughs are no joke.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Angel of the North (Jan 13, 2014)

ImanAdero said:


> I lied... Hair is NOT being washed...



ImanAdero I know the feeling all too well, one of the reasons I've put myself on a bi-weekly wash and DC schedule is because I was not finding the time to do it weekly and I've also realised that the less frequent I wash/DC, the longer it will take to use up products. Hope you  manage to squeeze in wash day. 

pelohello glad to hear you are feeling better, I'm sure your next W n G will come out great.

KaramelDiva1978 Congratulations


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 13, 2014)

pelohello said:


> My wng go was a big fail. The gel made my hair 2 hard. So back to my trusty braidouts.
> 
> OT, I'm feeling a lot better than last week. Turns out I had acute pneumonia. Still hacking but I'm cleared to return back 2 work (I was out a week)



Glad you feel better pelohello!


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Jan 13, 2014)

Hi Ladies here's my starting picture as promised! 







Air dried a bit frizzy.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jan 13, 2014)

pelohello said:


> naturalagain2, any pics?



No I didn't take pics. I took some today at work when I saw your message lol but I can't get a good side pic w/ out showing my face  lol.

Oh and get well soon!! 



The pineapple method worked with keeping my braid out. It still looks nice. I can't wait to try a twist out on my hair .


----------



## trendsetta25 (Jan 13, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> *side eyes @ckisland*
> 
> But I agree. I think your ends looked ok @trendsetta25, but you probably like blunt ends. I don't really mind a v since my hair grows in layers and I wear it curly and in updos most of the time.





ckisland said:


> @trendsetta25 ,  I think your ends in the before looked just fine. Like 0.5 in would have done the trick. It just hurts me when people cut their hair (not that I can talk at the moment ). But your hair does look really nice and thick now .



Thanks ladies. I got the trim because i haven't gotten a professional trim in almost 2 year. My ends were bad.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Jan 13, 2014)

Nothing really new to report on concerning my hair. I still have it straightened but I may cowash tomorrow since I just started back working out today. I also need to get back to moisturizing daily because since I relaxed I have only been applying a little Grapeseed oil to my hair and my ends especially. I'm currently two weeks post so it's time for a good wash and DC plus a mild protein to keep some strength in my strands. Other than that I have been pretty hair lazy which is not a good way to start off the new year  so I guess I have to put myself on hair bootcamp and commit 100% to getting to MBL by the end of the year!


----------



## ImanAdero (Jan 13, 2014)

Currently deep conditioning with heat. 

I clarified/exfoliated with Garnier Intense Cleanse (trying to get rid of this!) and now have a mix of conditioners sitting on my head. 

Will rinse out, use ApHogee keratin and Green tea leave in. And hopefully use up some more Jane Carter Leave In. 

Gotta make it happen. Using up my stash AND solid MBL.


----------



## Beautifulwildflower (Jan 14, 2014)

CharlieEcho said:


> ^^^ I didn't even notice the hair, all I saw were your arms. I'm jelly. Are those guns natural or you worked for them? Oh and, yea, your hair is gorgeous.



Ha ha!! Thank you , yes, partly genetics and partly being athletic, I like being active. I'm also forever lifting boxes and things. My husband thinks I have an extra dose of testosterone, lol!  However, we must not loose focus.....our Haaair .













_______________________________________

~Current hair length: BSL first time!! WooHoo!!:woohoo2:

~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Natural

~Goal month: Dec. 2013 for BSL, Feb-Mar. 2014 for MBL

~Post a beginning picture: Starting Dec. 1, 2013


----------



## Beautifulwildflower (Jan 14, 2014)

I wanted to wash my hair so bad today. I had a little itch spot in the front top of my head so I scratched with a thin tooth comb, that led to more scratching. The next thing I knew I scratched up an entire head of flakes . 

I didn't plan on washing my hair til' I received the hair color I ordered (cherry bomb red) to refreshed my color in the back and then use the blue I have to refresh the front. The color won't be here til' Thursday, but after all the dandruff I scratched up don't know if I can wait that long. We'll see. 















_______________________________________

~Current hair length: BSL first time!! WooHoo!!:woohoo2:

~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Natural

~Goal month: Dec. 2013 for BSL;  Feb-Mar. 2014 for MBL

~Post a beginning picture: Starting Dec. 1, 2013. Updated pics mid January 2014


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 14, 2014)

Came home from work early and DC'd with Beemine DC for a few hours. Currently airdrying in a scarf


----------



## ImanAdero (Jan 14, 2014)

I think I want to put in some marley twists not this weekend, but the weekend after that. 

That means I should be preparing my hair now. More deep conditioning and a protein treatment within the next 2 weeks.


----------



## ckisland (Jan 14, 2014)

I'm thinking about taking up bunning . I'm really over my short hair.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 14, 2014)

Hi ladies! 

Long time no see. Just popping in to see how all you rock stars are doing. Looks like everyone is doing great. Life is slowly starting to smooth itself out and I'm starting to pay a LITTLE attention to taking care of my hair again. Once I move into my new place and get all settled, hopefully my routine will fall back into place. Not joining any challenges anytime soon so I'll be cheering you guys on from the sidelines. KUTGW ladies!!!


----------



## NGraceO (Jan 14, 2014)

ckisland said:


> I'm thinking about taking up bunning . I'm really over my short hair.


. 

Girl, for those edges you need HEADBANDS In your life....and ecostyler gel. lol these are my edges in a bun on about 5 months post 4b hair:

NGraceO


----------



## ckisland (Jan 14, 2014)

NGraceO , WOW!!!! Your edges are amazing .


----------



## NGraceO (Jan 14, 2014)

ckisland said:


> NGraceO , WOW!!!! Your edges are amazing .



Thank you!! I'm telling you, left to their own vices mine can be ratchet. Pull your hair back, apply a little gel to your edges, brush or smooth with your hands, and either put a head band on or a scarf to set it and it should stay allll day!

NGraceO


----------



## jprayze (Jan 15, 2014)

Checking in!  Been wearing a ponytail lately and I've been swangin' it!

I want to go to the beauty school on Saturday and get my $12 roller set. I hope inflation hasn't  hit them yet!  I will try to give my hair some love (DC and tea rinse) on Friday night.  Sounds like a good hair weekend to me!


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Jan 15, 2014)

NGraceO said:


> .
> 
> Girl, for those edges you need HEADBANDS In your life....and ecostyler gel. lol these are my edges in a bun on about 5 months post 4b hair:
> 
> NGraceO



Love the edges but I want to see that bun!! I need bunning 101 over here


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Jan 15, 2014)

I have not been consistant with my DC schedule or anything else concerning my hair for the past 2 weeks because I've been prepping for a conference I'm managing in Haiti. I'm leaving tonight, so on Monday I did an Aphogee hard protein treatment followed by a  overnight DC with AOHR. My hair feels great and I feel motivated to not fall off the wagon again. I'm loving my freshly cut ends and I'm really focused on maintaining my moisture protein balance this year so that I'm not forced to cut off another 3".


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Jan 15, 2014)

Because I don't have enough self control to stay out of the beauty aisle,  I bought "The Wet Brush" at Target. It was introduced to me when I got my hair cut, so far I'm loving it, it's not my Hercules comb, but so far it's a close second.


----------



## growbaby (Jan 15, 2014)

Got my install! 

I love them so much! My friend did quality work. They aren't tight but they look very neat. She finished in 3 hours! The girl is amazing all for $40 too! I definitely will be going to her again.

Only thing I would Change is to get them a little bigger next time.


----------



## jennwantslonghurr (Jan 15, 2014)

Onhergrind09 said:


> I have not been consistant with my DC schedule or anything else concerning my hair for the past 2 weeks because I've been prepping for a conference I'm managing in Haiti. I'm leaving tonight, so on Monday I did an Aphogee hard protein treatment followed by a  overnight DC with AOHR. My hair feels great and I feel motivated to not fall off the wagon again. I'm loving my freshly cut ends and I'm really focused on maintaining my moisture protein balance this year so that I'm not forced to cut off another 3".




I recently cut 2in maybe 3inches in some places. Not happy but the hair is so healthy now.  We will keep our ends in great shape. We can do it!


----------



## ckisland (Jan 15, 2014)

growbaby , They look great, but how in the world did they only take 3 hours to do?!! People spend 3 hours just doing twist with their own hair!! You better keep her close cause she apparently has magic hands .


----------



## KhandiB (Jan 15, 2014)

Ill Join, be back with info


----------



## sgold04 (Jan 15, 2014)

Parting my hair is a beast, even after I have detangled in the shower and/or (gently) run a wide tooth comb through it. It sticks together, and forms something like a web. It never did this before I started my HHJ this summer, I've been natural for years. Could it be EVOO or CO? Natural oils are really the only new thing I've added since then. I also cold rinse now. Some of my products have silicone also, but I've used cones for years. Any suggestions?


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Jan 16, 2014)

Ceemarie I would not rinse w/cold water, maybe lukewarm. Maybe try putting hair in big loose braids or twists immediately after detangling to prevent it tangling back up.


----------



## ronie (Jan 16, 2014)

Ceemarie82 said:


> Parting my hair is a beast, even after I have detangled in the shower and/or (gently) run a wide tooth comb through it. It sticks together, and forms something like a web. It never did this before I started my HHJ this summer, I've been natural for years. Could it be EVOO or CO? Natural oils are really the only new thing I've added since then. I also cold rinse now. Some of my products have silicone also, but I've used cones for years. Any suggestions?


 I am nowhere near this challenge, but just wanted to drop by and share my experience. I have normal to high porosity hair, and my cuticles always need extra help to lay flat. When I use products that are too alkaline, my strands stick to getter, and get caught on each other like you described. It's almost like a Velcro effect. I have to make sure that my products are ph balanced or I make sure to use my normalizing conditioner. My favorite moisturizing deep conditioner, I suspect to be on the alkaline side because of the bentonite clay in it. So I add I tablespoon ov ACV to 3 spoons of conditioner every time is use it. 
It could be that your hair porosity has slightly increased. HTH.


----------



## sgold04 (Jan 16, 2014)

Thanks Ladies!!

FollicleFanatic I was wondering if the cold water was the culprit because the cold water rinse is new to me too. I will try lukewarm rinses. 

ronie I have normal to high porosity hair and I have never tested the pH of my products but I will now. I have a ton of ACV so I will add a small amount to my conditioner and see how it works.

Thanks again!


----------



## BraunSugar (Jan 16, 2014)

Here is my latest length check:


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 16, 2014)

A little too far away from the 1st page :secret:


----------



## Guinan (Jan 17, 2014)

Morning Ladies!!

I plan on flat ironing my hair this weekend for my Jan LC. I am also going to be doing a heavy trim. Hopefully I'll still be at BSL or atleast grazing. I noticed I had a little breakage in the middle of my hair the last time I straighten it in December and I want to put the "V" back in my hair.

My goal after this flat iron is to not use direct heat until Sep/Oct. We'll see how long I can hold out for.


----------



## NGraceO (Jan 17, 2014)

KaramelDiva1978 said:


> Love the edges but I want to see that bun!! I need bunning 101 over here



These are for you!! Plus, I just wanted to share 

The first one is today's bun on my  Creta girl   Wig, and the second are diff buns I've done on a kinky straight quick weave I made. I am LOVING wigging so far!! Waist length (ultimate goal) HERE I COME!! 

NGraceO


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jan 17, 2014)

NGraceO that looks good girl! 

I just bought a wig that I plan to wear when I'm into my stretch it's a tammy wig. I tried it on the other night it looks like my braid out hair. I can't wait to try it.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 17, 2014)

jprayze said:


> Checking in!  Been wearing a ponytail lately and I've been swangin' it!  I want to go to the beauty school on Saturday and get my $12 roller set. I hope inflation hasn't  hit them yet!  I will try to give my hair some love (DC and tea rinse) on Friday night.  Sounds like a good hair weekend to me!



Girl your hair grows super fast!!  I feel like my hair hasn't moved an inch since last summer.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NGraceO (Jan 17, 2014)

naturalagain2 said:


> NGraceO that looks good girl!  I just bought a wig that I plan to wear when I'm into my stretch it's a tammy wig. I tried it on the other night it looks like my braid out hair. I can't wait to try it.



Thanks!!! I'm sure that's going to look fllllyyy. Pics requested!

NGraceO


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 17, 2014)

According to my new bra (that I love by the way) bsl is 3-4 inches away. I know I can get there this year, but it probably wont be until the fall. My wig regimen starts today. Since im mainly a stay at home mom I only need to wear the wig on weekends when I leave the house. While im at home I will just wear my cornrows and make sure my moisture protein levels are on point


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Jan 17, 2014)

Just finished cowashing with Pantene Naturals Cowash Conditioner and I incorporated the LOC method by using water from rinsing, squeezing excess water with Grapeseed oil, and applying my creamy leave in last. My hair feels really good right now. I'm leaving it down in a wng for now because I'm loving my texlaxed strands and the natural waves I have.


----------



## PureSilver (Jan 17, 2014)

I washed today with cheapie VO5 revitalizing shampoo, blackberry sage (hated it). applied DE Vitamin Restore Treatment followed by Porosity Control Conditioner....that i liked. I'll be 8 weeks post tomorrow and i really don't like handling my hair at this point. I need to weave it up because i have another 19 weeks to go before i relax.


----------



## Tonto (Jan 17, 2014)

Starting pic, long overdue. Reached BSL and trimmed my hair, now back to this.
I'm aiming for MBL 2014


----------



## jprayze (Jan 18, 2014)

KiWiStyle said:


> Girl your hair grows super fast!!  I feel like my hair hasn't moved an inch since last summer.  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



The one thing I consistently used last year was the liquid gold sulfur based oil on my scalp.  I follow then on FB and even won a free bottle.  I feel like I've really hit a growth spurt and I recovered from that cut last year.  My hair has thickened up and I didn't think that was possible for to thicken up.  I also take MSM when I remember.  I say sulfur in and out 

Last year when I cut/trimmed/dusted, I always did it on a good hair based on the morrocco method.  Call me superstitious but I don't want to cut on the days that prevent growth.  Those are days that are good to wax, shave, thread etc.  Ironically I was going to get my hair done on my birthday and planned to trim and hadn't checked the calendar.  The weather was bad, so I didn't go,  I went the next day AND then checked the calendar.  My birthday was prevent growth day but the next day promoted growth, so glad I waisted.  I will be trimming again on the Spring Solstice, supposedly this is the best day for trimming in the entire year.

Looking back over time, I don't think my progress was fast.  It took me a little over 3 yrs to get from NL to BSL.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 18, 2014)

Tonto said:


> Starting pic, long overdue. Reached BSL and trimmed my hair, now back to this. I'm aiming for MBL 2014



You're still BSL so you must have been knocking on MBL door before you trimmed!!!  I love your hair!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 18, 2014)

jprayze said:


> The one thing I consistently used last year was the liquid gold sulfur based oil on my scalp.  I follow then on FB and even won a free bottle.  I feel like I've really hit a growth spurt and I recovered from that cut last year.  My hair has thickened up and I didn't think that was possible for to thicken up.  I also take MSM when I remember.  I say sulfur in and out   Last year when I cut/trimmed/dusted, I always did it on a good hair based on the morrocco method.  Call me superstitious but I don't want to cut on the days that prevent growth.  Those are days that are good to wax, shave, thread etc.  Ironically I was going to get my hair done on my birthday and planned to trim and hadn't checked the calendar.  The weather was bad, so I didn't go,  I went the next day AND then checked the calendar.  My birthday was prevent growth day but the next day promoted growth, so glad I waisted.  I will be trimming again on the Spring Solstice, supposedly this is the best day for trimming in the entire year.  Looking back over time, I don't think my progress was fast.  It took me a little over 3 yrs to get from NL to BSL.



I had started trimming on the Moroccan calendar after reading your post on it, then I stopped.  I do believe my hair flourished then as well.  When is the Spring Solace?  I had the calendar but now I can't find it.  Also, I was specifically speaking of your growth since you had to cut last year.  After your cut, my hair was longer than yours and now you've shot passed me, lol!  Good job....I'm off to get some MSM.  I can't do sulfur on my head, that stuff makes everything smell like wet matched, EWWW!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## jprayze (Jan 18, 2014)

Best Days for Beneficial Haircutting in 2014

March 19-20 — Spring Equinox — are the best dates to cut for spring and the ultimate dates for shaving one's head.
June 21-22-23 — Summer Solstice — are the best dates to cut for summer.
September 26-27-28 — Fall Equinox — are the best dates to cut for fall.
December 17-18-19 — Winter Solstice — are the best dates to cut for winter.

www.morroccomethod.com


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 18, 2014)

jprayze said:


> Best Days for Beneficial Haircutting in 2014  March 19-20 — Spring Equinox — are the best dates to cut for spring and the ultimate dates for shaving one's head. June 21-22-23 — Summer Solstice — are the best dates to cut for summer. September 26-27-28 — Fall Equinox — are the best dates to cut for fall. December 17-18-19 — Winter Solstice — are the best dates to cut for winter.  www.morroccomethod.com



Thank youjprayze!  I'm going to trim during the Spring Equinox.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Guinan (Jan 18, 2014)

NGraceO, I LOVE your hair buns!!!!


----------



## Guinan (Jan 18, 2014)

DCing, shampooing and blow drying today!! I might flat iron today or wait until tomorrow. I need to buy a new blow dry comb attachment and a new hair bonnet. I think I might stop by Sally's today.

I REALLY need to re-focus and get back on track on my hair reggie. I have been slacking. I'm kinda afraid to flat iron my hair b/c I am afraid of what damage I have accumulated. When I was sick, I did not wear my hair bonnet and I have stopped inverting and taking my biotin. IDK why I've kinda been lack lustered with my hair. I have hairboredom. 

I NEED to STAY focus on the prize


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 18, 2014)

I've been DCing on dry hair with Bee mine DC all night. When I get home I'm going wash with SM moisture retention poo and do a rinse out condish with mizani thermasmooth. Add my leave ins Chi keratin mist + NTM silk touch. Seal with Children SI then air dry in a low bun.


----------



## NGraceO (Jan 18, 2014)

pelohello said:


> NGraceO, I LOVE your hair buns!!!!



Awww, thank you so much!!

NGraceO


----------



## MrsTimberlake (Jan 18, 2014)

jprayze said:


> Best Days for Beneficial Haircutting in 2014  March 19-20 — Spring Equinox — are the best dates to cut for spring and the ultimate dates for shaving one's head. June 21-22-23 — Summer Solstice — are the best dates to cut for summer. September 26-27-28 — Fall Equinox — are the best dates to cut for fall. December 17-18-19 — Winter Solstice — are the best dates to cut for winter.  www.morroccomethod.com



Thank you for posting this.  I was going to cut about an inch next month but now I will wait until March.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## jennwantslonghurr (Jan 19, 2014)

Dear Coconut Oil,
I'm writing you to apologize for my past actions. You see until recently I always thought of you as the f-in devil. But, since I have been cleared a bill of hair health, it seems as though I can tolerate you in moderation. All along I blamed you for the destruction of my mane, my crown, when the real culprit is no other then your close ally Aloe Vera. I hope in time we will be able to establish a closer relationship. 

Yours Truly,
Jenn 

Ps. I still have my eye on you.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 19, 2014)

^^^^  jennwantslonghurr

I lurve coconut oil.  Matter of fact I'm dcing with a little bit of Hairveda Vatika Frosting over Silk Dreams Mocha Silk Infusion for an added protein boost.


----------



## Guinan (Jan 19, 2014)

Finally finished straightening my hair. I am happy with last year's growth. Attached are my 2013/2014 end of year comparisons.

I trimmed about 1/2 inch to 1inch total. I also re-cut my bangs (I LOVE page boy bangs). I think I might be grazing BSL. But I'm def cool with that.

I am really going to enjoy my hair while its straight b/c I don't plan on using direct heat for a while. 

I used a new heat protectant. I finally tried the CHI Flat iron guard. I've had that for almost 2yrs and never tried it. I like it. I used the iron guard prior to blowdrying and prior to flat ironing.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 19, 2014)

@pellohello your hair looks great as usual! Nice and thick. It has definitely grown. I like how nice and even it is too.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jan 19, 2014)

pelohello you had a great year. You retained so much and your hair looks great!!


----------



## jprayze (Jan 19, 2014)

pelohello awesome year!  Awesome hair!

Pics of my roller set from yesterday.  I'm really happy with how full and thick my hair is becoming.  I'm thinking I'm going to do roller sets once a week for the next month.


----------



## jennwantslonghurr (Jan 19, 2014)

Adding you pelohello to my hair crush list.  Your hair is where my hair wants to be immeeeediatlyyyyyy! But I'll try to have some pa...pa...patience and hope for the end of the year. Maybe?
Texlaxed and coarse and beautiful hair


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Jan 19, 2014)

jprayze said:


> pelohello awesome year!  Awesome hair!
> 
> Pics of my roller set from yesterday.  I'm really happy with how full and thick my hair is becoming.  I'm thinking I'm going to do roller sets once a week for the next month.



It's so pretty!! Love it!! But the phone case is too cute!


----------



## Guinan (Jan 19, 2014)

^^^i 2nd that. That phone case is too awesome! & ur hair jprayze


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 19, 2014)

jprayze said:


> pelohello awesome year!  Awesome hair!
> 
> Pics of my roller set from yesterday.  I'm really happy with how full and thick my hair is becoming.  I'm thinking I'm going to do roller sets once a week for the next month.
> 
> ...



Cute! Is that tape 60 or 90?


----------



## jprayze (Jan 20, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> Cute! Is that tape 60 or 90?


  I was wondering if anyone would know what that was!!!  Lol. It's 90!


----------



## Guinan (Jan 20, 2014)

Enjoying my straight hair. I have it in a pony and I can't stop swanging it I'm having a hard time setting it at night time. The back of my hair is fine it's just that my bangs are not setting well. I think I'm going to try using bobby pins on them.


----------



## jayjaycurlz (Jan 20, 2014)

Okay, here is my starting pic. I hope to be MBL by the end of the year. My regimen is simple - daily M+S using LOC method, pre-poo, wash (or cowash) and DC every two weeks. I will PS in twists or buns. If I straighten my hair, I'll wait 3 weeks to wash.


----------



## blondemane (Jan 21, 2014)

Deep conditioning now. Trying to set a goal of a regular wash day (Maybe tuesdays?) and trying to wash and DC once a week to restore the moisture levels in my hair. Its my goal to rock some pinned up twists and twist out styles until it gets a little warmer to protect my ends.


----------



## Shalay11 (Jan 21, 2014)

Starting point after taking down 6 week crochets.... Only measured one section 11 inches ... My plan is to put in a full sew in for 4 months :-0. 

Yep I've prepooed with coconut oil, clarified , used aphogee protein treatment and deep condtioned with heat... I shampooed That out with shea moisture retention and condtioned with vo5.. Added kimmytube leave in... I actually very lightly flat iron hair and twisted with shea butter mix I made...

Will be back to show sew in I get on Friday


----------



## ImanAdero (Jan 21, 2014)

Trimming a half inch to an inch off all around today. Won't trim again until May hopefully. 

Also gonna put my hair in marley twists.


----------



## Guinan (Jan 22, 2014)

12inches of snow yesterday. I swear it seems like every time I straighten my hair, it either rains or snows.


----------



## jennwantslonghurr (Jan 22, 2014)

Well I'm about 3 weeks post and I have tons of new growth which is not normal for me. Usually, at this point my hair is still pretty straightish with hardly any growth after relaxing. 

My problem is my growth isn't evenly disbursed. Most of the ng is about .5 in but I have some patches that are about 1.25 in. Wth? Can anyone explain this or is it more common and I just never knew. Also, is there anything to make my hair growth at an even rate?

I have some pictures but they aren't great and I use a mild relaxer although my strands are thicker so there is texture throughout. It doesn't help that I air dried but here it is.  Hopefully you can see it. 











By the way: I switched vitamins, I'm exercising and eating less processed foods drinking more water. I massage my scalp with grapeseed oil every night.


----------



## ImanAdero (Jan 22, 2014)

Finished my twists last night. I'm not sure if I like it this time... I tried the invisible knot method and I actually like the braided roots better. I also don't really like the kind if hair I used... It's pretty rough and doesn't look soft like other people's/the last time I had them. 

I also feel like 2 pieces is too much hair! I should've don't just one piece for each part...

Anyway do... Here's what it looks like. I still need to dip the ends in hot water/curl the ends.


----------



## NGraceO (Jan 22, 2014)

ImanAdero said:


> Finished my twists last night. I'm not sure if I like it this time... I tried the invisible knot method and I actually like the braided roots better. I also don't really like the kind if hair I used... It's pretty rough and doesn't look soft like other people's/the last time I had them.  I also feel like 2 pieces is too much hair! I should've don't just one piece for each part...  Anyway do... Here's what it looks like. I still need to dip the ends in hot water/curl the ends.



You are just beautiful!!!! The hairstyle is flattering on you!

NGraceO


----------



## jennwantslonghurr (Jan 22, 2014)

jennwantslonghurr said:


> My problem is my growth isn't evenly disbursed. Most of the ng is about .5 in but I have some patches that are about 1.25 in. Wth? Can anyone explain this or is it more common and I just never knew. Also, is there anything to make my hair grow at a more even rate?



I Googled it and it seems normal for some people. Most people's hair grow uneven and some may not notice. Hair cuts will obviously even the hair up. The concern arises mostly during a touch up. Crazy growth is better than no growth. 

-Will no longer strive for even hair until I'm closer to my goal.
My goodies came from the pomade shop. Gonna try them out later today.


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Jan 22, 2014)

I did a moisturizing DC yesterday.  I will do a protein DC on Sunday.


----------



## krikit96 (Jan 23, 2014)

Okay, so I'm soooooooooooo super late! Sorry!!!!
Soooo here we go:

~Current hair length: *Between APL & BSB*
~Relaxed/Natural: *Natural, with about 1'' of my relaxed ends in certain places...not all over tho*
~Goal month: *I'll give me at least 6 mos. to be BSL* (_is that realistic even?_)
~Current reggie and styling choices:* I've decided to do the whole M&S thing with the water/glycerin spray, then leave in and then coconut oil (I'm interested in the curly girl method too) I'm also doing my protective styling for the next 6 months... I braid my hair and wig it for 2 weeks, then I wash and rebraid again.*
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL/MBL?: *I thnk I will try to stretch my washes a little longer, or at least not manipulate my hair by braiding more often than monthly... just no manipulation is the new thing.*
~Post a beginning picture: *It's late, I'll be back...*


----------



## jprayze (Jan 23, 2014)

My roller set has stayed in very well this time.  Probably bec I had snow days and didn't go anywhere, so I kept it pinned up.  I'm planning to get another one Saf.  I will do a DC and tea rinse on Friday.  It will probably be protein-- ORS hair mayo.


----------



## RegaLady (Jan 23, 2014)

Now in a twisted bun.

I bought Curlformers which I will wear when the weather breaks. For now my hair  is protected.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jan 23, 2014)

Been rocking my wig since Monday. I moisturized my hair with my spray mix and oiled my scalp with my growth oil on Tuesday and plan to do it again tonight. I love this Tammy wig. It looks like a braid out.  I plan on wearing my wig until this  Wednesday then I'll wash again and maybe do a perm rod set.


----------



## skyslady (Jan 23, 2014)

ImanAdero said:


> Finished my twists last night. I'm not sure if I like it this time... I tried the invisible knot method and I actually like the braided roots better. I also don't really like the kind if hair I used... It's pretty rough and doesn't look soft like other people's/the last time I had them.
> 
> I also feel like 2 pieces is too much hair! I should've don't just one piece for each part...
> 
> Anyway do... Here's what it looks like. I still need to dip the ends in hot water/curl the ends.


 
I think you did a great job!  They are beautiful.


----------



## ckisland (Jan 23, 2014)

jennwantslonghurr said:


> Well I'm about 3 weeks post and I have tons of new growth which is not normal for me. Usually, at this point my hair is still pretty straightish with hardly any growth after relaxing.
> 
> My problem is my growth isn't evenly disbursed. Most of the ng is about .5 in but I have some patches that are about 1.25 in. Wth? Can anyone explain this or is it more common and I just never knew. Also, is there anything to make my hair growth at an even rate?
> 
> ...



My guess would be that you underprocessed in areas. If I part my hair, it looks like I have 2 inches of new growth and more in other areas. I don't, my roots are super underprocessed in those areas, although the length of most of my hair is straight. Are you using anything medicated? Are you doing Inversion or using sulfur? That's the only times I've heard of anyone getting super crazy growth like that. Diet just doesn't effect hair growth to that extreme.
But if that's all new growth and you end up with 2.5 inches in the next 6 weeks, that's awesome!!! Imma also need a step by step detailed reggie !!

I've been bunning all week. Classes have been kicking my butt this week, so being able to just roll in and out of bed without having to touch my hair has been soooo nice.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 23, 2014)

Im trying to lose baby weight as well as grow my hair. I think eating more protein will help me accomplish both! I had a protein shake for breakfast, egg bacon turkey sand for brunch and im having tuna quesadillas for dinner. The last time I increased my protein I got a growth spurt


----------



## jennwantslonghurr (Jan 23, 2014)

ckisland At 3 months post if I have 3 textures ng, underprocessed and relaxed length I will smooth the relaxer to include the under processed area. Thank you for mentioning I will take it into consideration. 

This tu came out very well actually. So well that my hair is tolerating coconut oil a bit! I use what I call the 'paint brush method'  to apply relaxer to make sure I get all up in there over and under. And I smoothed down 4 inches since I was in such a deep stretch 8 months. Also, I stopped taking biotin since my strands are naturally thick and it processed much smoother.  I also flatiron my hair before I relax because I'm low porosity. 
However, in some areas I am underprocessed but it is in the middle of my strands and I will be doing a corrective Saturday.  It looks like a tangly ball mid way down.  Those areas are harder brittle dry crunchy and breaking so I'm extra gentle. I think I posted that as well. 

So then I thought maybe my hair just grows sporadically because I really did measure 4 inches down so not to overlap. Yet I should have smoothed down maybe 5 obviously in the underprocessed area. 

At 2 weeks post I could feel the little prickly waves coming in. I think I posted it in this thread.  I was like wow super happy. Usually my ng is initially slow coming in after relaxer and I average .5/month. Im pretty sure it's new growth because my natural hair is wiry which is the main reason I relax.  I have been relaxing with mizani for year and half beginning of my journey. 

New things I tried since January:
-I was thinking I may be putting too much pressure in those areas when I massage I have a little messager brush thing.
-I also brush my scalp with a boar bristle brush to disburse my natural sebum to avoid dandruff and soothe itchy scalp.  I only started doing that after cowashing failed me. 
-Then I use grapseed oil it straight left a tingly sensation in my scalp every night. 
-I switched from hairfinity to mega food fresh farm tablets 3x day. Take about 4 fish oil pills a day for weight loss(fish, flax, borage). Iron and vitamin d for deficiencies.  Multivitamin from Raw Meal protein shake includes probiotics and enzymes for digestion I have digestive issues
-Exercise 6x week for weight loss
-I literally would go without water for days now I'm training myself to tolerate it I drink about 75oz now maybe 24 with fruit infused. 
*I just used a scalp grease sample from the pomade shop last night... Oooh love it. 
If it is a growth spurt I am beyond greatful. I was really just concerned with the few random areas. I thought everyone hair grows around an even pace until I googled it. My mom just explained how her front grows way faster then her back. Never notice until she got a blunt cut and now trims on schedule she been natural but only straightens every other month. Oh and my son has 4b/c coarse hair and random stands are straight and stand up much longer than the majority of his hair  I noticed recently because he wants to grow braids but I have no idea how to maintain his hair... aloe vera seems to help him. 
Sorry for the rambling.


----------



## Guinan (Jan 23, 2014)

I started back taking biotin. Today will make the fourth day. Yeah me!


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Jan 23, 2014)

I've been on my hair grind pretty strong here lately and so far so good!  Diet has gotten better, moisture and sealing is good, and lots and lots of protective styling.  This crazy weather has my wig on delay with FedEx. Lol  Otherwise, my ayurvedic regimen is working out well.  Here's to rocking great hair growth by summer!

By the way, I'm thinking of trying the Inversion method to boost my growth.  Anyone else on the inversion method?


----------



## TheRealMe (Jan 23, 2014)

Just a quick update. I've been so busy, but I removed my braids last week after wearing them (and re-braiding them once) for a bit more than two months. Just bought a bonnet attachment for my blowdryer and now I'm sitting at my computer for the next 30-45 mins deep conditioning. No faux bun needed this time around; real bun . I'm planning on doing a lot of heated deep conditioning treatments this year.


----------



## Angel of the North (Jan 25, 2014)

I've been PS in a single braid with my ends tucked under the bobble and I have been sleeping with a bonnet, my moisture levels have improved and my ends are doing better, since washday, I have re-braided twice and have not actually combed my hair other than brushing the sides back this has been a great low/no manipulation week for me. 

I have started using leave in sprays again and purchased nexxus phyto organics luxxtress, I'll see how I get on with it over a period of time, it does contain dimethicone which is probably my least favourite ingredient ever but it's quite low down the list, I will work with it until I can locate a moisturising leave in that has very little protein in it (preferably none) and doesn't contain dimethicone and mineral oil. I am looking forward to seeing my retention when I do my next length check in March, I am focusing on retention this year, I want to making WL for 2015.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 25, 2014)

Morning Ladies,

I've been a little MIA because my hair was straight and I was bored with it. I couldn't use my yummy oils and creams because my hair is very fine when it's straight.

Last week, I attempted to clarify with ACV, DC with my mayo, honey and egg mixture, mud wash and oil rinse while feeling under the weather. Suffice it to say, I wound up not rinsing all of the mud wash out and I flat out refused to wet my head again after letting it air dry. So I put it in 2-strand twists and kept it moving.

I guess I'll take them down and wash again...today...maybe... T_T


----------



## jennwantslonghurr (Jan 25, 2014)

angelofthenorth I know what you saying about protein in leave ins/moisturizers. My hair is so picky. I recently ordered from annabelle's prefect blends.  She is making my samples without silk amino acids  So I will see how that goes in a little while. Still searching... I hope to have it together before April.


----------



## Guinan (Jan 25, 2014)

Still wearing my hair straight. My scalp is starting to get a little itchy. I plan on wearing my hair straight one more week. I can't wait to try out this Wen six thirteen. It smells soooooo good. It says that I can use it as a Shampoo, DC and a leave-in. I hope my hair likes it.

I keep playing in my hair and combing my hair. I'm starting to get a little breakage from the constant combing. I think I will wear a ponytail next week. I also need to M&S my hair.

Any weekend hair plans?


----------



## ImanAdero (Jan 25, 2014)

I'm kind if over my hair already -____-

I gotta keep it in for at LEAST another 2-3 weeks though. 

Then I REALLY want to weave it up... But I just can't seem to bring myself to pay $300 for some hair, then PAY someone to install it!

Plus I know if I get a weave I'll get tired of it within a month...

Oh protective styling... -___-


----------



## jprayze (Jan 25, 2014)

Got another roller see this week.  I like this little routine.  My hair and scalp feels really good.    Next week she said she would do a Bantu knot out.  I sorta tried it before but I never finished, so I'm excited.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 25, 2014)

I'm feeling myself today!  I got my hair texlaxed yesterday and now I'm all in the camera with my second day hair!    
 

ETA: stupid pic is flipping by itself, ugh!  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 25, 2014)

^^ Very nice! KiWiStyle You're very pretty.


----------



## RegaLady (Jan 25, 2014)

First set of twists down, washed, DCd, and put another set of twists in. I hope to wear these until around Valentine's Day. I am so close to MBL. So close... Great news, shedding has ceased!


----------



## ckisland (Jan 26, 2014)

KaramelDiva1978 said:


> I've been on my hair grind pretty strong here lately and so far so good!  *Diet has gotten better, moisture and sealing is good, and lots and lots of protective styling. * This crazy weather has my wig on delay with FedEx. Lol  Otherwise, my ayurvedic regimen is working out well.  Here's to rocking great hair growth by summer!
> 
> By the way, I'm thinking of trying the Inversion method to boost my growth.  Anyone else on the inversion method?



@ the bold, I need to get my act together. My diets been so high on processed carbs and so low on fats and protein . I'm even craving soda again!! Total mess. I started protective styling at least .

I lightly sprained my ankle and have been more or less off of it for these two days. I should be completely healed tomorrow. I better be because it's wash day and I don't want to miss it !!


----------



## jprayze (Jan 26, 2014)

I need some alter ego.  Some things I just need to keep in my stash at all times.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 26, 2014)

Third week with my braids (own hair). Today I cowashed and am currently dcing. I will take them out next week and rock my twists again for two weeks.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 26, 2014)

jprayze said:


> I need some alter ego.  Some things I just need to keep in my stash at all times.



I know what you mean. I love my Alter Ego! Can't live without it.  I use it sparingly though (after a color treatment or just as a special treat with my steamer). I have a good sized jar and I've been nursing it for several years. Fall and winter are the perfect times to break it out, since it really helps with shedding.


----------



## Kerryann (Jan 26, 2014)

Retwisted my twist cowashed and dc'd last night...I always said I never wanted twist but it's been working out do far especially since I'm working out now


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Jan 26, 2014)

ckisland said:


> @ the bold, I need to get my act together. My diets been so high on processed carbs and so low on fats and protein . I'm even craving soda again!! Total mess. I started protective styling at least .
> 
> I lightly sprained my ankle and have been more or less off of it for these two days. I should be completely healed tomorrow. I better be because it's wash day and I don't want to miss it !!



Oh no! You've have a small setback, you'll get back on it!! I just keep looking at the clothes in my closet that I can't wear. I'm actually about to get a bit harder on myself this week because my scale isn't moving fast enough and my DH and I are going to a concert in three weeks. But my hair thanking me is my biggest motivation. You can do it!


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Jan 26, 2014)

My wig came in yesterday!!! I'm to excited. But I got my hair shampooed and roller wrapped. So now I'm like I wanna wear my hair down for a few days before I cover it up. Always something ....Lawd. lol


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 26, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> ^^ Very nice! KiWiStyle You're very pretty.



Thank you Froreal3 )

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi Ladies! 

I just wanted to share my new lazy protective style with you. I must say, I'm pretty dogone proud of my innovative laziness. .

So I started out by finally correcting my mud wash fiasco I told you guys about the other day. I did an ACV rinse, a quick DC, and cowash. Then I put my hair in medium sized twists and let it air dry (I did all of this on Saturday). 

Rewind to Friday night. I'm sitting on my sofa with my bestie having drinks and reminiscing about the fabulous vacation we had a few years back (where we bought said beverages). We were both laughing at the fact that I'd been walking around with mud wash in my hair for almost a week. While pondering over what to do with my hair I had a revelation. I remembered that several months back I purchased some Marley hair and it was still in my trunk. So I ran out to the car and grab the bundle of hair, grab a thin scrunchie, and proceeded to twist the hair around it in individuals.

Here are the results...instant PS! I really like it.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 27, 2014)

Ms_CoCo37 Lady, I'm about to jack your idea! That came out niiice!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 27, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> Ms_CoCo37 Lady, I'm about to jack your idea! That came out niiice!



FroReal, it was so easy! I just sat on the sofa and did the Marley twists while watching TV. It only took one pack of hair. I would love to see it if you decide to try it.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 27, 2014)

Still wiggin til March. My braids need to be redone though. Its hard for me to get my braids tight on my own


----------



## MayaNatural (Jan 28, 2014)

Hi ladies, I love your hair. I'm learning more protective styles and decided on buns due to this harsh cold weather. I wore my hair out 3 times this month and noticed broken hairs. I know it's because of the cold weather and not wearing my hair in protective styles. I think I will wear my hair in buns for the rest of the winter and cowash once a week.


----------



## jennwantslonghurr (Jan 28, 2014)

MayaNatural I love your hair color. It looks very nice on you. 

It's -6° so we are staying in the house today. No school for ds so I have to find some activities for him to do and keep him busy.


----------



## MayaNatural (Jan 28, 2014)

jennwantslonghurr 
Thank you!!  
That's terrible -6° OMG!! I saw on the news this morning that some schools were closing or opening late in my area. I feel bad for children walking to school in this weather.. I'm sure your ds is happy to be off today.. I remember those days lol.


----------



## schely10 (Jan 28, 2014)

MayaNatural said:


> I think I will wear my hair in buns for the rest of the winter and cowash once a week.



That is exactly what I am doing. I bun EVERYDAY & believe me, it gets boring but, it is too cold out not to. I would like to up my co-washes to twice a week, but I cant find the time! I have decided to GHE 3 times a week, also. 

Thankfully, winter will be over soon! I cant wait!! lol


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 28, 2014)

No school or work for us either. It literally took my five hours to drive 15 minutes away due to the flurries we had. FIVE!


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 28, 2014)

Nevermind...


----------



## ckisland (Jan 28, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> No school or work for us either. It literally took my five hours to drive 15 minutes away due to the flurries we had. FIVE!



You're in ATL? My school got closed early today, and not school at all tomorrow. Woooooo!!! Snow day


----------



## jennwantslonghurr (Jan 28, 2014)

My neighbor just text me no school for the boys tomorrow either and sent me this





Froreal3 the city better get that snow up! Are you in the South or west coast? The colder states can deal with snow but it is just too cold lol.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 29, 2014)

jennwantslonghurr I'm in the South.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 29, 2014)

ckisland said:


> You're in ATL? My school got closed early today, and not school at all tomorrow. Woooooo!!! Snow day



Yeah ckisland. No school today. So happy. I'm wondering if we open tomorrow...


----------



## ckisland (Jan 29, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> Yeah ckisland. No school today. So happy. I'm wondering if we open tomorrow...


As disastrous as yesterday was. . . I have no idea what everyone's going to do
 . 3 inches of snow max, and everyone lost their mind. Sigh

ETA: Yep. No school tomorrow


----------



## newnyer (Jan 29, 2014)

Hey! I have been out of commision in this thread! Well I have had my Sengalese twists in for a little more than 7 weeks now. Wasn't planning to take them out until next week but I'm home all day due to the weather and started already.  Just from the few I've taken out it looks like I'll need a major trim but hoping after I wash & DC tonight it will look a lot better. I don't want to have to cut off my progress!!


----------



## Jace032000 (Jan 29, 2014)

I have been MIA for almost a month now.  Work has been kicking my booty!  Anyhoo, I broke down and went and got my hair flat ironed (I know, I know after I signed up for the bun challenge and no heat etc).  I went a month though lol---that's the longest I've ever gone without flat ironing my hair (usually I do it every 2 weeks).  So here is what the results looked like---I think it' safe to say I'm officially BSL?  What do ya'll think?


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 29, 2014)

Oooo Jace032000 your hair came out so nice and sleek. Very nice! Looks BSB from the pics, but I can't really tell since I'm not looking at a bra or your shoulder blades. BSB/BSL could be the same thing on you (like me) so who knows? All I see is lots of luscious, healthy hair!


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 29, 2014)

newnyer said:


> Hey! I have been out of commision in this thread! Well I have had my Sengalese twists in for a little more than 7 weeks now. Wasn't planning to take them out until next week but I'm home all day due to the weather and started already.  Just from the few I've taken out it looks like I'll need a major trim but hoping after I wash & DC tonight it will look a lot better. I don't want to have to cut off my progress!!




newnyer I started taking down some braids I've had in for 3.5 weeks. Saturday would have made four, but I started taking them down due to being snowed in.


----------



## MayaNatural (Jan 29, 2014)

schely10
I keep forgetting about the GHE.. I love it but I never stay consistent. I might up my co-washes also but my hair takes forever to dry and by morning it's still wet in the middle. When I get home from work I take my hair down m&s and make two big braids, unravel in the morning and bun again. I am getting tired off it but I don't want anymore unnecessary breakage from this weather.


----------



## Jace032000 (Jan 29, 2014)

Froreal3 -- thank you girl so much!!! I've been working hard on my hair regimen lol.  If I can stop putting heat on it, I'll be set!


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Jan 29, 2014)

Schools were closed again today due to all the ice we had in the South. So I played with my new girl Vogue Crop by Bump and I love it. It was a little tight so I cut the straps out. She curled great too.







No idea why the pics are sideways. Anyways I'm ready to wig it the next few months.


----------



## jprayze (Jan 30, 2014)

^^^i like it!!!


----------



## mywinborne (Jan 30, 2014)

I'm kinda late to this challenge. Wanted to officially start after a good trim at hairdresser. I think I'm APL. Trying to reach BSL by the end of year.  This is my hair today.  I love my hairdresser but she takes too long! When I got there 4 people were getting there hair done at the same time. Plus I had to take her home. She is good though. I told her I knew I needed a trim because it had been since August with my last one. She trimmed a little but said my ends were good and I didn't need much, so I'm glad she's not scissor happy! Sorry I wrote a book. 
Edited to add: I don't know why pic came out sideways...


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Jan 30, 2014)

jprayze said:


> ^^^i like it!!!



Thank u. I got a few compliments today too. I have to keep it up for a bit!


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 30, 2014)

Very cute KaramelDiva1978!!! I love it!


----------



## AyannaDivine (Jan 30, 2014)

just checking in...
I'm still in my box braids. The original plan was to keep them in for 2 months but my head is itching something terrible, so I'm taking them down on the 1 month mark (Feb 4th). After that I think I might go get my hair straightened and trimmed at the salon. I've never had my natural hair straightened before!


----------



## ImanAdero (Jan 31, 2014)

Bagging these big fat marley twists...

Gonna keep them in another 2 weeks I think and take them out the weekend after valentine's day. Hope I get good growth leaving my hair alone.


----------



## BraunSugar (Jan 31, 2014)

My lazy bun:


----------



## growbaby (Jan 31, 2014)

Checking in, I'm almost 3 weeks in with my box braids. Doin well and goin strong with my vitamins. Tomorrow is the last day of January and ill be proud to say I've yet to straighten in 2014 yet  tryna wait until march at least


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Jan 31, 2014)

NikkiQ said:


> Very cute KaramelDiva1978!!! I love it!



Thank u lady! BTW when are you joining us? You know you have a bomb hair story. Get in her girl!!


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Jan 31, 2014)

growbaby said:


> Checking in, I'm almost 3 weeks in with my box braids. Doin well and goin strong with my vitamins. Tomorrow is the last day of January and ill be proud to say I've yet to straighten in 2014 yet  tryna wait until march at least



How do you get your hair so thick and gorgeous?? Its absolutely beautiful!! I'm trying everything to get some thickness!!


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 31, 2014)

That looks really cute KaramelDiva1978!

As for me, I think I'll put some twists in my hair tomorrow or Sunday and rock em for a week or so.


----------



## Jace032000 (Jan 31, 2014)

BraunSugar said:


> My lazy bun:



OMG! I looooove your hair!!!! How do you get your hair so smooth? What's your secret? LOL! When I put my hair in a bun like that the edges are frizzy and my hair doesn't want to lay down


----------



## Guinan (Jan 31, 2014)

BraunSugar, your bun is GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How did you get your edges so smooth!?!


----------



## Guinan (Jan 31, 2014)

Hiya Ladies,

This has been a crayzie couple of weeks for me due to work. Things are starting to settle down. I have been a bad gurl with my hair. Believe it or not I still have my hair straight. I will contribute to the hair porn tomorrow, with the various hairstyles that I wore while I enjoyed my straight hair.


----------



## felic1 (Jan 31, 2014)

BraunSugar said:


> My lazy bun:



 Just beautiful!!!


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 31, 2014)

KaramelDiva1978 said:


> Thank u lady! BTW when are you joining us? You know you have a bomb hair story. Get in her girl!!



I'm just gonna lurk for a while. No bomb hair story on my end lol. Just trying to get back in the game KaramelDiva1978


----------



## BraunSugar (Jan 31, 2014)

Jace032000 said:


> OMG! I looooove your hair!!!! How do you get your hair so smooth? What's your secret? LOL! When I put my hair in a bun like that the edges are frizzy and my hair doesn't want to lay down





pelohello said:


> BraunSugar, your bun is GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How did you get your edges so smooth!?!



Thank you ladies! 

I use flaxseed gel and a satin scarf for my edges. When I make my gel, I add 1/4 tsp honey. It gives it a medium hold and it slicks my edges down like nothing else! I don't even use a brush on them. I put on the gel and immediately put on my scarf for 10 min.


----------



## Jace032000 (Jan 31, 2014)

BraunSugar is your flaxseed gel something you make or do you use a certain brand (warning I'm a PJ lol).


----------



## BraunSugar (Jan 31, 2014)

Jace032000 I make it.

1/4 cup flaxseeds
2.5 cups water
1/4 tsp honey

I boil the flaxseeds for 10-12 minutes. I keep it at a rolling boil, stirring it entire time. I strain the seeds from the gel with a mesh strainer. I end up with about 12-14 oz of gel and it's thick.

I've taken a break from buying gel. I was buying every gel I saw for a minute.  I haven't found anything that works as well as this. I'm experimenting with adding a little sugar free pectin to the gel to make it easier to manipulate and so that I can scoop it with my hands. I'm using a honey bottle with a nozzle for the gel right now.


----------



## Guinan (Feb 1, 2014)

BraunSugar, did you do your own highlights? If so, what brand and color is that? That's the exact color that I wanted for my hair but I can't find it anywhere.


----------



## schely10 (Feb 1, 2014)

*MayaNatural* I used to m&s nightly, but since I have increased the number of times I GHE, I have been able to m&s every other night. Now, I GHE every other night or at least 3 times/wk. My hair is still moist in the mornings, but by the time I leave, it is mostly dry. Since I bun everyday, I dont mind if it is still a little moist when I leave. I just throw my scarve back on & take it when I get to work.


----------



## BraunSugar (Feb 1, 2014)

pelohello said:


> BraunSugar, did you do your own highlights? If so, what brand and color is that? That's the exact color that I wanted for my hair but I can't find it anywhere.



pelohello yes I did.

I used a packet of Prism Lites blue lightening powder with 20 developer. I also added 2oz of conditioner. The conditioner slows down the process so that the hair doesn't lighten too quickly in the areas I started on first. I used the foil and brush technique and just brushed on the mix. I covered my head in plastic and sat under a dryer for 5 minutes. That was it. 

I have some that are a few shades darker too. for those I used Kaleidocolors Beige. Same technique.

I wanted mine to be just be subtle pops of color, so I only got one packet each of the lightening powder. I purchased them at Sally. I can't use highlighting kits because they have always wrecked my hair. I think the developer in them is too strong. I used one a couple years ago and had to cut off 2-3 inches of my ends because they were limp and barely wavy.


----------



## newnyer (Feb 1, 2014)

Things I HATE about my fine & thin hair:
1. No matter how many curls I put in my hair at 8am, by noon it looks like I have done nothing to it.
2. My ponytails will always look anorexic and just plain sad.
3. Every time I see a shed or broken hair I want to scream, "NOOO, I need you!!!" I can't spare any to lose.
4. I don't just have see through ends...I have see through HAIR.
5. It's easy to discouraged on growing hair because I know that even when it gets long it will never be lush or whip worthy...it'll probably just look like I need a good cut.

Okay,  that's my rant for the day. I know we are here to keep things positive but I just had to be honest with myself for a second.  Still love my LHCF ladies!


----------



## BraunSugar (Feb 1, 2014)

newnyer said:


> Things I HATE about my fine & thin hair:
> 1. No matter how many curls I put in my hair at 8am, by noon it looks like I have done nothing to it.
> 2. My ponytails will always look anorexic and just plain sad.
> 3. Every time I see a shed or broken hair I want to scream, "NOOO, I need you!!!" I can't spare any to lose.
> ...





Sometimes you just have to vent.


----------



## MayaNatural (Feb 1, 2014)

schely10
I plan to GHE for February at least 3x a week and see if that improves my moisture level.. I'm never consistent but I love the results that I did receive in the past. I'm going back to castor oil to seal in the moisture. I hope between GHE, protective styles, castor oil, co-wash 2x a week and steaming.. My hair can get through this freezing winter healthy.


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 1, 2014)

Think I'll start rocking a bun for the next couple weeks.


----------



## trendsetta25 (Feb 1, 2014)

BraunSugar said:


> My lazy bun:
> 
> http://s1319.photobucket.com/user/emmyrose420/media/jan-bun3_zps4b6f8829.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1319.photobucket.com/user/emmyrose420/media/jan-bun_zpsd26710f1.jpg.html



So pretty!!!


----------



## Guinan (Feb 2, 2014)

Just finished washing my hair. I'm about to DC with some HE Hello Hydration and seal with olive oil. 

Attached are pics of my milk maid braids. I was really surprise that I was able to do this hairstyle without any added hair. It's not perfect but I thought it was wearable.


----------



## MayaNatural (Feb 2, 2014)

pelohello
Very pretty!! I love your bang with this look.


----------



## jennwantslonghurr (Feb 2, 2014)

@pellohello super cute I have several pins with these type of hairstyles. My hair isnt long enough for that one haha but I've been practicing two twist going towards the back and bunning the ends. 

My one month update: 
My ends are in great shape ))) 1 month down 2 months to go. 
I've tried cowashing my hair just doesn't like it.  
I've tried oil rinsing my hair hates it so I'll stick to hot oil during prepoo. 
Air drying has been a big hit! 
The pomade shop had been great minus linomoist I will try again when it's warmer.

I know it's early in the game but I'm happy. Anyone else have any updates?

Also, how is Duchess007? Did I miss something? Hope all is well.


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Feb 2, 2014)

I just did a protein DC with heat for 30 minutes and my hair feels amazing. Motivation to stick to my regimen: my hair will behave.....most of the time, when I take care of it.


----------



## Guinan (Feb 3, 2014)

It's a snow day for me today, so I decided to keep my braids in for another day. My braidout 2morrow will def be more defined than usual.


----------



## jprayze (Feb 3, 2014)

pelohello said:


> It's a snow day for me today, so I decided to keep my braids in for another day. My braidout 2morrow will def be more defined than usual.



All I got was a 2 hour delay!    But that was enough time to wash and DC though.  Just no time to style smh 

Let me check for the next possible snow!


----------



## growbaby (Feb 3, 2014)

KaramelDiva1978 said:


> How do you get your hair so thick and gorgeous?? Its absolutely beautiful!! I'm trying everything to get some thickness!!



I barely seen this sorry!!

I think the main culprit to my added thickness is JBCO


----------



## growbaby (Feb 3, 2014)

Checking in


3 weeks in with these box braids. I'm starting to miss my hair but they still look very nice so I can't let myself waste $40 and take them out. 3 more weeks at the least and 5 more at the max. I planned to do a DC at every 2 week mark so DC #2 will be happening this weekend. Hmmm what else, ill be 8 weeks post this week so if I wait it out I can really stretch my relaxer to about 14ish weeks which is what my goal is for this year, not too long not too short.


----------



## ckisland (Feb 3, 2014)

My hair is definitely on the grow. At least it seems like it . I did a random length check and I think I'm full or a little past APL. I also checked the hair by my ears and it's a bit longer too!!!!! I am so happy because that area was so difficult to grow while I was natural. My hair has also righted itself post-relaxer, and I'm loving it


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 3, 2014)

I had a few broken strands in the front of my head and I panicked...I picked up some aphogee keratin green tea spray. I sprayed my hair concentrating on the demarcation line (im color treated). I wore a baggy and turbie towel to activate the protein. I hope this stops the breakage in its tracks


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 4, 2014)

Prettymetty Aphogee Green Tea usually instantly stops any breakage I have. It is the only thing that I use with silicones.


----------



## Jace032000 (Feb 4, 2014)

I have had a hard time keeping moisture in my hair and I know it's because of the weather.  This month, I'm going to start GHE every other day like schely10.  

I think when I take the baggy off--I'm going to seal it with coconut oil and place into a bun.  I hope these ends can make it for the duration of the winter.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Feb 4, 2014)

Did a perm rod set last Friday and it's still holding up. I have it in a cute updo. I probably will put it in a puff tomorrow. I think I will do a flexi rod set on Friday. I need to lay off the protein next wash day. I think I used a little to much with my last DC and it was very difficult to detangle.


----------



## jennwantslonghurr (Feb 4, 2014)

Trying out a few new samples this morning on various strands and half/half for comparison.  It's cool because it's wash day. I have an itch to straighten my hair but I've been retaining moisture so well with this new air dry technique I learned.  I'll wait until Valentines Day. 

I think I'll try inversion thanks to trendsetta25 I didn't use the app yesterday and  I could see your siggy for the first time. I visited your blog wow great come back and such fast growth. 

I want to flat twist my hair back or braid it back and twist the ends for 2 wash days or 10 days but I don't want to ruin my ends. Once they're dry they're done and braid sprays are a no go.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm still enjoying my perm rod set I did Friday night. I have it in a cute up do. I think I will do a flexi rod set on Friday. I'm gonna have to lay off the protein this next wash day. I think I used a little too much.

I have a question, is the roux porosity control corrector and conditioner considered a light protein or not? And if anyone uses this as a final conditioner, do you use it after every wash? If not how often?


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm rocking my favorite protective style for the next few weeks!  I may be the little engine that could around here but I do plan to hit BSL by June.  




Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ckisland (Feb 4, 2014)

Decisions decisions. Do I wash my hair tomorrow and rock whatever this curly thing is, or do I bun it or do a braidout deal and hold out until Sunday? I'm leaning towards the first. My scalp might be acting a little funny


----------



## NGraceO (Feb 4, 2014)

ckisland said:


> Decisions decisions. Do I wash my hair tomorrow and rock whatever this curly thing is, or do I bun it or do a braidout deal and hold out until Sunday? I'm leaning towards the first. My scalp might be acting a little funny



Hmmm, I'd say moisturize and bun ESP if tomorrow would require you to do a rushed job. Plus-I'm all for that bun life right now. It's cold out here I these streets.


----------



## ckisland (Feb 4, 2014)

NGraceO said:


> Hmmm, I'd say moisturize and bun ESP if tomorrow would require you to do a rushed job. Plus-I'm all for that bun life right now. It's cold out here I these streets.


Yeah, I got exams this week. I really should put washing off til the weekend. You're right. I'll oil my scalp and bun this bad boy. Loose and simple


----------



## Guinan (Feb 4, 2014)

jennwantslonghurr said:


> Trying out a few new samples this morning on various strands and half/half for comparison.  It's cool because it's wash day. I have an itch to straighten my hair but I've been retaining moisture so well with this new air dry technique I learned.  I'll wait until Valentines Day.
> 
> I think I'll try inversion thanks to trendsetta25 I didn't use the app yesterday and  I could see your siggy for the first time. I visited your blog wow great come back and such fast growth.
> 
> I want to flat twist my hair back or braid it back and twist the ends for 2 wash days or 10 days but I don't want to ruin my ends. Once they're dry they're done and braid sprays are a no go.



jennwantslonghurr, what samples are you trying out? I was thinking about trying out this conditioner that's made with hemp seed and hemp seed oil. I think it's by naturalie(sp).


----------



## Guinan (Feb 4, 2014)

KiWiStyle, I LUV your braid! I always wanted to be able to braid my hair that way. I end up pulling my hair too much and thus causing breakage. I am also luving your highlights. 

Here lately I've been obsessing with color; especially reds.


----------



## Guinan (Feb 4, 2014)

I've had the best braidout 2day. But I think next time I will continue to do the 4braids in the back of my hair and only two braids in the front. I like a looser curl towards the front and then a tighter curl in the back. I used to do four braids all around, but I'm now doing 8braids, due to the thickness of my hair. I also finally tried using raw shea butter as my sealant. That stuff is AMAZING!!!!! I can't believe I've waited this long to try it. I think I was scarred to use it as a sealant, because I once used it in my DC (w/o melting it) & I had chunks of it in my hair. My hair is still soft & moisturized. I'll upload some pics in alittle bit (there on my cell).

In other hair news. I'm experiencing alittle breakage; nothing too alarming but enough for me to notice. I think my hair is finally over the protein overload, so I think I will do a light protein treatment this weekend. I did do a light protein on the back of my hair last weekend but I didn't leave it on long enough.


----------



## Guinan (Feb 4, 2014)

Pics of ny braid out. I have it pinned up in the back with spin pins.


----------



## jennwantslonghurr (Feb 4, 2014)

@pellohello 
I've been trying different pomades from the pomade shop. I tried their coffee scalp scrub during prepoo today very nice. Ive been testing ingredients that act like protein before washing for strength; afterwards I can condition and moisturize heavily if I need to balance. I am terrified of protein overload! Once is enough. I'm glad to hear you are over yours. 

I tried purabody mmm today as a leave in and I'm floating off the softness. Yesss I see what everyone was taking about.  I also tried annabelle's prefect blends hair cream without the saa pretty good heavy cream. 

I never tried hemp seed oil since so many oils are temperamental for me.  Is it a cermide? I want to use more natural hair products but they are like hit or miss. I also have very slight breakage. Maybe from buns? Idk I do have 1-4 inches of hair from before I started my hhj. 

I think I have some shea butter in the back of the closet haha. You let me know how it goes!

I'm still looking for butters shampoo and conditioners lol any recommendations of vendors that carry samples from anyone will be much appreciated .


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 4, 2014)

pelohello said:


> KiWiStyle, I LUV your braid! I always wanted to be able to braid my hair that way. I end up pulling my hair too much and thus causing breakage. I am also luving your highlights.  Here lately I've been obsessing with color; especially reds.



Thank you pelohello!  I learned a few years ago on YouTube and never looked back...it's really easy.  Highlights, lol....girl those are my henna covered grays.  Too funny but thanks for the compliment ;-).

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## RegaLady (Feb 4, 2014)

NGraceO said:


> Hmmm, I'd say moisturize and bun ESP if tomorrow would require you to do a rushed job. *Plus-I'm all for that bun life right now. It's cold out here I these streets*.


 
YES! I aint' even thinking about wearing an 'out' style until it warms up again.


----------



## ImanAdero (Feb 4, 2014)

I need to take care of my hair tomorrow. I've been so lazy these past 2 weeks. 

A week and a half left with these twists in my hair and I want to make sure I don't end up with less hair than when I started this protective style.


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Feb 5, 2014)

Have been living in buns after a little stint with half wigs. In about 8 flat twists since Sat for a twistout but couldn't be bothered so bunned those too. Oiling scalp with WGO and sealing ends with EVCO.


----------



## NGraceO (Feb 5, 2014)

RegaLady said:


> YES! I aint' even thinking about wearing an 'out' style until it warms up again.



Exactly. It ain't even worth it  This is _ retention _ year!


----------



## NikkiQ (Feb 5, 2014)

Doing great ladies. I love seeing everyone doing so well and figuring out what works best for their hair 

Well back into lurkdom for me


----------



## jprayze (Feb 5, 2014)

Side braid PS

It needs to be a bit neater.  I will do it again on dry hair tonight and wear it for the rest of the work week.  Going to straighten on Friday.  It's been a little over a month, so maybe I will see some growth.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 5, 2014)

jprayze said:


> Side braid PS  It needs to be a bit neater.  I will do it again on dry hair tonight and wear it for the rest of the work week.  Going to straighten on Friday.  It's been a little over a month, so maybe I will see some growth.



Off topi...I LOVE YOUR BLOUSE!!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Feb 5, 2014)

I straightened my hair. 







How many more inches do you think I need to be bra stap length?


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 5, 2014)

@pellohello KiWiStyle jprayze 

Yall stuntin up in here with this beautiful hair! I can't do a single braid or a single French braid, or have to face poof galore. 

I might go ahead and mess with a braid out to add to the hair porn.


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 5, 2014)

BronxJazzy you got your hair really sleek. Are you going to trim? If not, I'd say about 2 to 3 inches to BSB (which may or may not be BSL on you).


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Feb 5, 2014)

No I'm not trimming. My ends look pretty good. Plus I just had a trim in December. 

With your estimation I will be bsl by summer. That's not long from now. I'm just going to keep bunning.


----------



## growbaby (Feb 5, 2014)

A little over 3 weeks with these braids in. New growth already!


----------



## Guinan (Feb 7, 2014)

I'm having another great hair day. I wash & DC yesterday with wen 613. I then m&s. I'm still using the raw shea butter as my sealant. I usually pin my braidouts up, but the curls were crying for me 2 wear them down. I slicked my edges down with some eco gel. I'm 5mths post & I was surprise that the gel was able to slick them down. I just hate that hard feeling. I might try a lighter gel.

I also did a light protein treatment yesterday. Yup, my hair def needed protein. I might use a heavier protein next weekend, cause I feel that the mild one wasn't enough.


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 7, 2014)

Your hair looks amazing pelohello. :lovedrool: *sigh*


----------



## trendsetta25 (Feb 7, 2014)

jennwantslonghurr said:


> Trying out a few new samples this morning on various strands and half/half for comparison.  It's cool because it's wash day. I have an itch to straighten my hair but I've been retaining moisture so well with this new air dry technique I learned.  I'll wait until Valentines Day.
> 
> I think I'll try inversion thanks to @trendsetta25 I didn't use the app yesterday and  I could see your siggy for the first time. I visited your blog wow great come back and such fast growth.
> 
> I want to flat twist my hair back or braid it back and twist the ends for 2 wash days or 10 days but I don't want to ruin my ends. Once they're dry they're done and braid sprays are a no go.



Thanks girlie! I'm going to post my results from inverting for 3 months. I really can't wait to finally be MBL


----------



## Houri (Feb 7, 2014)

Hello Ladies,
I've been lurking around this forum and I've finally subscribed. This is my first challenge. I'm hoping to reach MBL by September. I will be experimenting with rollersets. I'm texlaxed and I shampoo and condition once a week. I normally keep my hair in a low bun. I Moisturize and seal every other day and trim my ends when I flat-iron. I want to give the flat-iron a break and focus on retaining length.


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 7, 2014)

Houri You'll like it here.


----------



## Houri (Feb 7, 2014)

Thanks... I know I will.


----------



## BraunSugar (Feb 7, 2014)

I'm going to start doing more braid & curls starting with my next wash.


----------



## nagasbabi (Feb 7, 2014)

cannnnnnnnnnnnnnt wait im praying for mid back lenght by the end of this year so excited but ill settle for bsl lol


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 7, 2014)

Im so anxious about washing my hair in sections. I guess I just miss my hair. I might cowash tonight if im not too tired after putting the little ones in bed.


----------



## Jace032000 (Feb 7, 2014)

Cannot wait until my wash day (Monday).  Now to figure out what to do with my hair afterwards


----------



## Guinan (Feb 7, 2014)

Jace032000 said:


> Cannot wait until my wash day (Monday).  Now to figure out what to do with my hair afterwards



Have you thought about braidouts or using curlformers


----------



## Jace032000 (Feb 7, 2014)

I think I'll try a braid out this time around.  I've been watching some videos of some lovely  styles and I think I want to try one of them.


----------



## jprayze (Feb 8, 2014)

I want to bun for the next week or so and then I'm going to go back to roller sets.  I'm going to try to wait to flat iron until I trim in March.

I've been using the SSI blueberry Cowash...it's ok, but not a repurchase for me.  I can Cowash with V05 and my hair feels the same or better!


----------



## BraunSugar (Feb 8, 2014)

My hair felt too gross to wait until Monday to wash it, so I clarified, deep conditioned, annnnnnnd gave myself a shaping hair cut. After the "damage" was done, my longest layer is still at bsl. I was a bit past that, but it'll grow back. I love the way my hair looks now.


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 8, 2014)

BraunSugar said:


> My hair felt too gross to wait until Monday to wash it, so I clarified, deep conditioned, annnnnnnd gave myself a shaping hair cut. After the "damage" was done, my longest layer is still at bsl. I was a bit past that, but it'll grow back. I love the way my hair looks now.



BraunSugar You needed to trim or you just wanted a change?

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## BraunSugar (Feb 8, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> BraunSugar You needed to trim or you just wanted a change?
> 
> Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4



FroReal Both. I was supposed to trim at the end of December and never did it. I almost completely grew out my layers from my original shaping hair cut and my hair was overwhelming my face and losing volume, so I went ahead and shaped it up. Now I can just focus on it growing out to MBL this year.


----------



## schely10 (Feb 8, 2014)

I have been using JBCO on my ends religiously practically since the start of my hhj in April '13 & I have not had any split ends at all. I touch up every 16 wks. The last time I had a touch up, my stylist could not believe how great my ends looked! She said that she didnt need to trim them. I am going for my next touch in March & my ends still look great! No need for a trim this time either! However, I might just to even my hair up a bit because it grows unevenly. My left has always been the fastest to grow, then my right side. The middle is the slowest!


----------



## schely10 (Feb 8, 2014)

Jace032000 said:


> I hope these ends can make it for the duration of the winter.



Jace032000 I have been using JBCO on my ends religiously practically since the start of my hhj in April '13 & I have not had any split ends at all. I touch up every 16 wks. The last time I had a touch up, my stylist could not believe how great my ends looked! She said that she didnt need to trim them. I am going for my next touch in March & my ends still look great! No need for a trim this time either! However, I might just to even my hair up a bit because it grows unevenly. My left has always been the fastest to grow, then my right side. The middle is the slowest!


----------



## Houri (Feb 9, 2014)

schely10 I had the same issue with the crown of my hair... But when I began lurking on this forum I started shampooing, conditioning, scalp massaging, and moisturizing and sealing in sections and my crown began to grow like a weed. Now that I think about it, scalp massages and aryuvveda treatments got me skimming bsl in a rather short amount of time. hmmmm


----------



## Lami (Feb 9, 2014)

I'm about to end a 19 week (unintentionally long, it was supposed to be 12-15 but I'm lazy...) stretch! I had a few mishaps like breaking hair from wearing a too-tight hairband and I realised after measuring my new growth that I only have a growth rate of ~1/3" per month or 4inches per year... erplexed I was kind of upset about having below average growth rate because I don't know if I'll be able to go from SL to BSL this year now. Any words of encouragement (i.e. telling me to stop obsessing)?


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 9, 2014)

Lami As long as you're retaining, please don't worry. Some ppls hair grow average to above average, and they are always stuck at the same length due to bad practices or doing things that are not meant for their hair. As long as you have a good regimen and stay consistent, you will attain your goals. For example, I may only grow 4-5 inches a year, but I retain it all, so I reach my goals. You may want to join us in the Slow Growers thread. I will bump it for you.


----------



## jennwantslonghurr (Feb 9, 2014)

Lami
Personally, I think 1/3, 1/2, 2/3in a month are all normal growth rates. 1/2in is the average across the board meaning people who grow 1-1.5in a month are also factored into that statistic. But on this forum we all are wishing or expecting faster growth so I know how you feel. 

I don't know if you tried any but there are growth aids and techniques all over the forum to help maximize your growth potential. 

Try to stay positive! Try not to compare yourself with others but instead look to others as inspiration and determination. It really helps. My sister hair grew 3.5in since May 1st 2013 while my hair grew 4.5-5in. However, she has been protective styling like crazy and now she is grazing bsl and her ends look near perfect; great retention. While I've been experimenting for us and having  to hack away damaged and/or thinning ends.  Now my hair is layered crazily. 

Like Froreal3 said retention is more important and also the conditon of your hair at the time you begin your challenge or journey.


----------



## DivaJones (Feb 9, 2014)

*Current hair length - Below collar bone
*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd - Natural for almost 16 months! 
*Goal month - for full BSL - Dec 2014
*Current reggie and styling choices - low manipulation styles via twist outs/braidouts.
Shampoo and Condition once a week
Deep Condition once a week
Clarify once a month or when needed and oil rinse with every shampoo. 
*What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL/MBL? - Will protective style for the year.  
*Post a beginning picture.


----------



## jprayze (Feb 9, 2014)

jprayze said:


> I want to bun for the next week or so and then I'm going to go back to roller sets.  I'm going to try to wait to flat iron until I trim in March.  I've been using the SSI blueberry Cowash...it's ok, but not a repurchase for me.  I can Cowash with V05 and my hair feels the same or better!



I bunned without my donut today!  I also did a comparison from my little donut in April 2012.  Love seeing progress.


----------



## growbaby (Feb 9, 2014)

4 weeks in with these braids today


----------



## schely10 (Feb 9, 2014)

*Houri* - Yes, I think that I will have to start making smaller sections to concentrate more on the middle of my head & massaging that area a lot more than the sides.


----------



## schely10 (Feb 9, 2014)

jprayze said:


> I bunned without my donut today!  I also did a comparison from my little donut in April 2012.  Love seeing progress.
> 
> View attachment 245657


Great progress jprayze!


----------



## Jace032000 (Feb 9, 2014)

schely10 said:


> Jace032000 I have been using JBCO on my ends religiously practically since the start of my hhj in April '13 & I have not had any split ends at all. I touch up every 16 wks. The last time I had a touch up, my stylist could not believe how great my ends looked! She said that she didnt need to trim them. I am going for my next touch in March & my ends still look great! No need for a trim this time either! However, I might just to even my hair up a bit because it grows unevenly. My left has always been the fastest to grow, then my right side. The middle is the slowest!



schely10--I have some JBCO but put it in my "never again" stash because it was too heavy for pre-pooing. I couldn't find any other use for it --- that is until you mentioned that you use it on your ends.  I think I'll give a try--I'm trying so hard to retain length these days. 

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## jprayze (Feb 10, 2014)

schely10 said:


> Great progress jprayze!



Thanks!!!!


----------



## curlcomplexity (Feb 10, 2014)

Current hair length - slightly below APL stretched

Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd - Natural

Goal month - May, 17 2014 (will mark 2 years post BC for me)

Current reggie and styling choices - protective styling, washing every 1-2 weeks, 
prepoo everytime.  No heat until May.

What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL/MBL?  I'm back to taking vitamins...nothing else planned at the moment.

Post a beginning picture - Will have to add later this week.


----------



## Jace032000 (Feb 10, 2014)

OK so I'm doing my very first braid out today. On clean washed damp hair, I slathered Kinky Curly Knot Today and Global Keratin Leave-In cream on my hair. I then sealed with pure organic coconut oil and section my hair off into six sections and braided my hair rolling the ends with perm rods.  I'm so excited---because again, this is my first time doing a braid out. I'll let you all know how it turns out!


----------



## Guinan (Feb 11, 2014)

Where's everybody??

I dyed the front of my hair again, in a semi perm red. I like it. Its more noticeable this time around.


----------



## NikkiQ (Feb 11, 2014)

pelohello said:


> Where's everybody??
> 
> I dyed the front of my hair again, in a semi perm red. I like it. Its more noticeable this time around.



Where the pics pelohello????


----------



## ImanAdero (Feb 11, 2014)

pelohello said:


> Where's everybody??  I dyed the front of my hair again, in a semi perm red. I like it. Its more noticeable this time around.



Oooohhhh this is a good idea! My color looks kinda funky right now so I think I need to put a color rinse on it right now...

That and more conditioning! My hair is so DRY right now. I'm currently Sitting with oil in 5 sections under a target bag with a winter hat on and my hoodie up. Hopefully I can infuse some moisture up in here.


----------



## jprayze (Feb 12, 2014)

Anybody still drinking bamboo leaf tea?


----------



## BraunSugar (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm contemplating putting one of those Manic Panic shades of purple over my highlights.


----------



## Guinan (Feb 12, 2014)

NikkiQ said:


> Where the pics @pelohello????


 
Ha! I`se forgot. Sometimes I think y'all might be tired of seeing my pics.


----------



## jennwantslonghurr (Feb 12, 2014)

Awww @pellohello don't feel that way.  I adore your pics  your hair is so lush and with now red too! lol

As for me, hanging in there on robot mode. I been using Loreal nature's therapy mega moisture condonitoner.  Love it. It's better than my Kerastase right now so I think I'll only use the masqueintense 1 a month now. I haven't tried my apb deep conditioner yet. I call chicken lol.


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 12, 2014)

Love your pics pelohello. You know we can't have too many hair pics up in here.

As for me...I did a rollerset to stretch. It was nice. I used some moisturizer on my hair and it reverted a little. I love using my moisturizers every other day, so um yeah...

I will probably throw some twist in or something this weekend. Still using my NJoy oil and taking my Priteva. I hope to get a boost (as in three inches) by June.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 12, 2014)

jennwantslonghurr said:


> Awww @pellohello don't feel that way.  I adore your pics  your hair is so lush and with now red too! lol
> 
> As for me, hanging in there on robot mode. I been using Loreal nature's therapy mega moisture condonitoner.  Love it. It's better than my Kerastase right now so I think I'll only use the masqueintense 1 a month now. I haven't tried my apb deep conditioner yet. I call chicken lol.



I knew loreal lines were comparable to kerastase, but you say its better? I shall try it then cuz I loves anything by kerastase


----------



## Lami (Feb 12, 2014)

@Froreal3 @jennwantslonghurr

Thanks for you words, you two! I just need to be patient and remember that I'm trying to overcome my need for instant gratification as well as growing my hair longer. And after my relaxer, this was a bit easier because seeing the length I'd retained was so satisfying.

The pic of me with wet hair is 6 weeks post relaxer and the pics with the length check tshirt are freshly relaxed after 19 weeks! My hemline looks terrible when all spread out as opposed to gathered together but ah well. The ends aren't all split so i don't care. I'm going to trim it by about 0.5" though. I posted more on my hair blog, overcominglazy 

_EDIT: Sorry! huuuge pic_


----------



## jennwantslonghurr (Feb 12, 2014)

Prettymetty yea I love kerastase too! I deep conditoned with nutrithermique/masqueintense every time for like a year. 

But lately my hair hasn't responded the same. The loreal nature therapy is better than their sulfate free line (as fast as conditioner). My hair is picky so no harsh protein that I'm aware of and the sunflower oil is a big hit for me... plus it's cheaper lol.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 12, 2014)

jennwantslonghurr I like the chroma riche maswue for color treated hair. It gives my hair softness and shine like no other. And its super concentrated so only a tiny bit covers my whole head


----------



## jennwantslonghurr (Feb 12, 2014)

Prettymetty  Right a jar last so long! I think I sampled the chroma masque before. I use chroma sensitive every now and then especially right after relaxing because it's so gentle and sulfate free then I switch to Loreal everstrong hydrate shampoo. I try to use more natural products but I can't get away from Kerastase/Loreal lol.


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Feb 13, 2014)

Still trucking along. Protein dc today, stopped the little bit of broken pieces in its tracks. Moisturized and sealed (forgot how great a sealer grapeseed oil is!), gonna cowash then moisture dc tomorrow. Gonna stretch w/curlformers so I can straighten for V-day. Will have SO take pics before the festivities commence lol.

 Btw ladies if anyone uses the comb chase method for straightening or would like to try it there is a special comb I saw at Sally's that makes the process easier. It goes for around $7 bucks and has ceramic elements to it. Gonna pick one up tomorrow, the cheap one I have from the bss has some bent teeth.

http://www.sallybeauty.com/straightening-cutting-comb/SBS-431215,default,pd.html#start=229&sz=36


----------



## Beautifulwildflower (Feb 13, 2014)

jprayze said:


> I bunned without my donut today!  I also did a comparison from my little donut in April 2012.  Love seeing progress.
> 
> View attachment 245657



jprayze, your buns on the right look so pretty!


----------



## jprayze (Feb 13, 2014)

[USER=207600 said:
			
		

> Beautifulwildflower[/USER];19656333]jprayze, your buns on the right look so pretty!


 
Thank you so much! I wore it like that for 5 days straight and got a lot of compliments!  Currently, doing an overnight DC on dry hair and then I think I'm going to twist my hair and wear a twist out for a while.


----------



## ckisland (Feb 13, 2014)

Lami, Wow! Your hair grew so much!!!

It's funny how the areas that I struggled with (nape and area around ears) as a natural are taking off now. I'm so happy with my hair, and can't wait to straighten in March for a length check. .

I'll post a pic tomorrow of my Valentine's braidout. Anyone else plan on sharing their weekend hair  ?


----------



## Beautifulwildflower (Feb 13, 2014)

pelohello said:


> Where's everybody??
> 
> I dyed the front of my hair again, in a semi perm red. I like it. Its more noticeable this time around.





ImanAdero said:


> Oooohhhh this is a good idea! My color looks kinda funky right now so I think I need to put a color rinse on it right now...
> 
> That and more conditioning! My hair is so DRY right now. I'm currently Sitting with oil in 5 sections under a target bag with a winter hat on and my hoodie up. Hopefully I can infuse some moisture up in here.





BraunSugar said:


> I'm contemplating putting one of those Manic Panic shades of purple over my highlights.




Yes, more ladies that color!! pelohello, thanks for showing your color pics, I always enjoy looking at pics. Looks pretty!

ImanAdero, color, color, color! 

BraunSugar, if you take the color plunge Special Effects semi-permanents are really good, lasting and gives good highlite color to dark hair in my experience. You do have to order on-line though, but if Manic Panic colors are more accessible to you where you live go for it .


I colored my hair with Special Effects electric blue on the top half of my head and L'oreal magenta red permanent on lower half of my head in 2nd pic . You don't see the blue as much until I'm in the sun, but you do see the red.

Now that I'm trying to keep from watching my hair grow , I'm doing wig protective styling. I colored this dark blonde hair piece with Special Effects electric blue and blue black cellophane on top to tone down the brightness of the blue.














_______________________________________

~Current hair length: *BSL first time Nov 2013!! WooHoo!!*:woohoo2:

~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: *Kinky Curly Natural - 4b along hair perimeter/4c mostly*

~Goal month: Goal reached for BSL in Dec. 2013;  *April 2014 for MBL*

~Post a beginning picture: Starting Dec. 1, 2013. *Updated pics mid January 2014*


----------



## BraunSugar (Feb 13, 2014)

Beautifulwildflower said:


> BraunSugar, if you take the color plunge Special Effects semi-permanents are really good, lasting and gives good highlite color to dark hair in my experience. You do have to order on-line though, but if Manic Panic colors are more accessible to you where you live go for it .
> 
> 
> I colored my hair with Special Effects electric blue on the top half of my head and L'oreal magenta red permanent on lower half of my head in 2nd pic . You don't see the blue as much until I'm in the sun, but you do see the red.
> ...



Beautifulwildflower I love that color! I only have experience with Manic Panic and Beyond The Zone Color Jamz. I tried those because they were at Sally and I grabbed them on a whim. I'm going to look for the Special Effects online.


----------



## GettingKinky (Feb 13, 2014)

I have been MIA on this thread. I'm not sure if I will be BSL or MBL by the end of the year because I'm still planning to cut off my bonelaxed ends, but I like hanging out here. 

I'm getting a touch up tonight after 18 weeks. I'm excited but I'm not sure if I'm going to trim this time or not. I should get rid of another inch, but I'm not ready.


----------



## BraunSugar (Feb 13, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> I have been MIA on this thread. I'm not sure if I will be BSL or MBL by the end of the year because I'm still planning to cut off my bonelaxed ends, but I like hanging out here.
> 
> I'm getting a touch up tonight after 18 weeks. I'm excited but I'm not sure if I'm going to trim this time or not. I should get rid of another inch, but I'm not ready.



I say visualize reaching BSL by the end of the year. You might make it or be grazing it.


----------



## SavannahNatural (Feb 13, 2014)

Although I don't post...like ever, I think I've hit MBL and have graduated out of this challenge...

I don't blow dry/straighten until the end if March so maybe I'll hang around until then.    

If anyone wants me to show and prove I could be persuaded to do a pull test  LOL.   

Hope everyone else's journey is going well!


----------



## jennwantslonghurr (Feb 13, 2014)

SavannahNatural said:


> Although I don't post...like ever, I think I've hit MBL and have graduated out of this challenge...



Congratulations!


----------



## ImanAdero (Feb 13, 2014)

I have GHE'd ALL DAY. 

I have been soooooo lazy! I wanted to wSh my hair, but I just don't have it in me right now lol


----------



## GettingKinky (Feb 13, 2014)

I'm the only one at the salon. This is great, I should be out of here in less than 2.5 hours for touch-up, color and curl.


----------



## GettingKinky (Feb 13, 2014)

My hair dresser's sister came into the salon and she commented on how long my hair is. My hair dresser just went on and on about my healthy hair practices. "She only leaves the relaxer on for 10 minutes, she washes with baking soda, she only uses heat when she comes here". It was pretty funny. I think she's a little surprised that my hair got this long. Wait until I hit MBL.


----------



## jprayze (Feb 14, 2014)

jprayze said:


> Thank you so much! I wore it like that for 5 days straight and got a lot of compliments!  Currently, doing an overnight DC on dry hair and then I think I'm going to twist my hair and wear a twist out for a while.



Every time I think about twisting my hair, I get tired!  Idk what to do!  Maybe I really don't want the twist out after all!  I will try to twist in the am once I'm well rested.  Maybe I can do a twist out compare.


----------



## jennwantslonghurr (Feb 14, 2014)

Happy Valentine's Day ladies!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Feb 14, 2014)

Hi ladies!

I'm still trucking along in this challenge. I've incorporated a couple of things to help me along the way. Nothing drastic. In fact it's the complete opposite, I'm keeping it pretty simple. If my strategy works I'll be back to share with my hair friends. 

A couple of things that I'm doing is that I'm still rocking my faux Marley bun (I posted pics a couple of pages back) when I have to go out, and I've started keeping a hair journal. I've been writing in it consistently for a couple of weeks now. I'm enjoying going back and reading through my entries.

Anyways, I just wanted to pop in and say hi. And I'm still here.


----------



## kinky curlygenie (Feb 14, 2014)

↑↑↑ I miss having a hair journal - I used to have a pretty hefty one when I was transitioning I really need one in my life again


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Feb 14, 2014)

kinky curlygenie said:


> ↑↑↑ I miss having a hair journal - I used to have a pretty hefty one when I was transitioning I really need one in my life again



kinky curlygenie, I'm so slow to see progress and I tend to get discouraged easily (which leads to me giving up). So I thought if I journaled I would at least have my hair practices for 2014 documented. And who knows, if something in my Reggie is actually working I will at least have it documented for future use.  

If nothing else I've gotten a good giggle out of going back and reading some of the entries.

I think I need to start keeping a food journal as well. Maybe then I can make some progress on losing this excess weight.


----------



## skyslady (Feb 14, 2014)

I am still hanging in there eventhough I have been extremely lazy about doing my hair. Between work and school, I've been feel overloaded lately. I just received my new heating cap yesterday and that revived me a bit so Im looking forward to just relaxing under the cap for awhile this sunday doing my hot oil treatment and then deep conditioning....I can't wait .


----------



## Guinan (Feb 14, 2014)

Wash day 2morrow. Super excited. I'm trying out the naked herbal essence products. I bought the shampoo and the conditioner. I already tried the conditioner. It was pretty good, but I want to try it without using protein. I'm hoping that the shampoo can replace the shea moisture shampoo, because of the cost. I might use some curl formers too. I think if I use the curl formers, I'll do it without gel. Instead I'll use some shea butter. It has a nice hold & it keeps my hair moisturized.


----------



## Lurkee (Feb 15, 2014)

I would like to join this challenge. I've been stuck in apl for a couple of years now. I hope to use this thread to reach BSL by December. I've retired my blow dryer and will be roller setting my way to BSL. I've also started bunning during the week to work. Here is a blurry starting picture. I'm about 13 weeks post relaxer and did not straighten so it looks puffy. I'll update next week properly after my touch up.


----------



## Lami (Feb 15, 2014)

I've been wearing my hair out since I got it relaxed and a couple of people (including the hairdresser) commented kind of in shock about how long my hair was (straggly APL). One girl at work said that and she got a weird sideeye from a white girl with hair down to her waist, ha.

I think it's kind of sad that literally only four months of consistent work got me to a hair length I haven't seen in 6 years and that the people around me find it shocking enough to comment. I've got to keep growing to prove that there's nothing special involved with growing black hair!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Feb 15, 2014)

Lurkee said:


> I would like to join this challenge. I've been stuck in apl for a couple of years now. I hope to use this thread to reach BSL by December. I've retired my blow dryer and will be roller setting my way to BSL. I've also started bunning during the week to work. Here is a blurry starting picture. I'm about 13 weeks post relaxer and did not straighten so it looks puffy. I'll update next week properly after my touch up.



Lurkee, welcome to the challenge!  

I definitely feel your pain about being stuck. I've been hovering between APL and BSL for years. I'm hoping that this will be my year to break that barrier. I'm striving for MBL by the end of the year.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Feb 15, 2014)

pelohello said:


> Wash day 2morrow. Super excited. I'm trying out the naked herbal essence products. I bought the shampoo and the conditioner. I already tried the conditioner. It was pretty good, but I want to try it without using protein. I'm hoping that the shampoo can replace the shea moisture shampoo, because of the cost. I might use some curl formers too. I think if I use the curl formers, I'll do it without gel. Instead I'll use some shea butter. It has a nice hold & it keeps my hair moisturized.



I'd love to see your results. I stared at the new line in Walmart yesterday. I need to get rid of some other products first and I'd like to read some reviews on it.


----------



## Guinan (Feb 15, 2014)

^^^I just came back from Target and I purchased the cleansing conditioner too. I also bought another conditioner from the HE line. 

I will def post a review 2morrow, after I use it.


----------



## Guinan (Feb 15, 2014)

GettingKinky, your hair looks soo lush.


----------



## GettingKinky (Feb 15, 2014)

Lurkee your bra looks very low and you are way past APL. I think you will be MBL soon.

pelohello Thanks!


----------



## coolsista-paris (Feb 15, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> Lurkee your bra looks very low and you are way past APL. I think you will be MBL soon.  pelohello Thanks!



i think so too. its past apl


----------



## Lurkee (Feb 15, 2014)

Thank you ladies. My longest layer is past apl but I am hoping for a full bsl by December. I wish I could increase my density so my hair could look lush but I have always had fine hair that is not dense even when natural. So I will settle for healthy length  at this point.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Feb 15, 2014)

ladies : ive just stopped taking birth control pills.

do you have any recommendations to share ? ( some shed a lot, some find their thickness coming back)...

im scared.... ive been taking them for years....... should i eat more garlic?? nothing is happening for the moment but im a little nervous. no more taking hormons might change things i guess.


----------



## Guinan (Feb 15, 2014)

coolsista-paris, when I stopped taking birth control, I don't remember noticing anything different with my hair, but I wasnt on a HHJ. The only thing I do remember is that my skin started breaking out.


----------



## Guinan (Feb 15, 2014)

I just used the herbal essence moisturizing cleansing conditioner and OMG, that stuff is amazing!!!! I can see that this is going to be HE #1 seller. When I read the reviews on amazon, they said that its supposed to be like WEN613, if not better. I do think it might be even better than the WEN 613. It's so good, I don't even have to DC (but I'm still going to). I think it's also as good as the shea moisture Shampoo too. It smells really nice, like mint vanilla. It has really good slip & I like that it tingles on the scalp.

I will def be buying this product again.


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 15, 2014)

pelohello said:


> I just used the herbal essence moisturizing cleansing conditioner and OMG, that stuff is amazing!!!! I can see that this is going to be HE #1 seller. When I read the reviews on amazon, they said that its supposed to be like WEN613, if not better. I do think it might be even better than the WEN 613. It's so good, I don't even have to DC (but I'm still going to). I think it's also as good as the shea moisture Shampoo too. It smells really nice, like mint vanilla. It has really good slip & I like that it tingles on the scalp.
> 
> I will def be buying this product again.



pelohello does it have cones? I love the Shea Moisture Coconut Shampoo (if that's the one you mean. Just used it today, matter of fact.


----------



## Guinan (Feb 15, 2014)

Froreal3, I think it does. But it is parabens & sulfate free. I usually use the moisture retention shampoo. I'll have to try the coconut one.


----------



## Guinan (Feb 15, 2014)

These are the ingredients: Froreal3
Ingredients
Water/EAU, Stearyl Alcohol, Cetyl Alcohol, Stearamidopropyl Dimethylamine, Rosmarinus Officinalis (Rosemary) Leaf Extract, Mentha Piperita (Peppermint) Oil, Mentha Arvensis Leaf Oil*, Menthol, Fragrance/Parfum, Glutamic Acid, Dimethicone, Phenoxyethanol, Benzyl Alcohol, Zinc Pyrithione, Citric Acid, Sodium Chloride, Methylchloroisothiazolinone, Methylisothiazolinone. *Field Mint/Menthe Des Champs


Directions
Massage 3-4 pumps into wet hair. Let it go to work for a few minutes, then rinse it out. Thats it. Give your regular shampoo and conditioner a break.


----------



## Guinan (Feb 15, 2014)

Wow Lurkee, you've made great progress! I agree with the other ladies, your def past APL.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Feb 16, 2014)

pelohello said:


> @coolsista-paris, when I stopped taking birth control, I don't remember noticing anything different with my hair, but I wasnt on a HHJ. The only thing I do remember is that my skin started breaking out.


 
oh . i haven't had skin problems before but hey, it can happen now. 

I read that there were 2 types of bcp. Some that are positive on hair and some that are negative (those ones thin hair, make you loose hair,etc).

The one i used to take for years is a negative one erplexed ....
maybe that explains why i had hir that seemed thicker when i was younger and then it started to thin out...ok maybe hair pratcices did not help at all ! i was bad at taking care of my own hair.

Well if my bcp was negative i hope my hair will survive and become beautiful


----------



## coolsista-paris (Feb 16, 2014)

pelohello said:


> I just used the herbal essence moisturizing cleansing conditioner and OMG, that stuff is amazing!!!! I can see that this is going to be HE #1 seller. When I read the reviews on amazon, they said that its supposed to be like WEN613, if not better. I do think it might be even better than the WEN 613. It's so good, I don't even have to DC (but I'm still going to). I think it's also as good as the shea moisture Shampoo too. It smells really nice, like mint vanilla. It has really good slip & I like that it tingles on the scalp.
> 
> I will def be buying this product again.


 
is this like a co washing product?


----------



## Guinan (Feb 16, 2014)

coolsista-paris said:


> is this like a co washing product?


 
Yes, its like a co-washing product. I really like it. It worked really well on my NG (I'm 5mths post)


----------



## coolsista-paris (Feb 16, 2014)

pelohello said:


> Yes, its like a co-washing product. I really like it. It worked really well on my NG (I'm 5mths post)



seems good then. im gonna write that one down.

i hope i can stretch long like you! im at 11 weeks yayyyy!


----------



## schely10 (Feb 16, 2014)

Sounds great! I love HE products!


----------



## SimJam (Feb 17, 2014)

cut my hair back to CBL ... I was just tired of all the split ends and SSKs

starting over AGAIN ... my hair looks so much thicker


----------



## coolsista-paris (Feb 17, 2014)

SimJam said:


> cut my hair back to CBL ... I was just tired of all the split ends and SSKs  starting over AGAIN ... my hair looks so much thicker



ive been really feeling like doing the same thing!


----------



## Lurkee (Feb 17, 2014)

I need a good daily moisturiser for this cold & dry weather. In the summer, my coconut oil keeps my hair happy between wash days. This winter my hair feels dry and brittle even with daily castor oil.


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 17, 2014)

SimJam said:


> cut my hair back to CBL ... I was just tired of all the split ends and SSKs
> 
> starting over AGAIN ... my hair looks so much thicker



CBL sounds drastic. How long was it before?SimJam


----------



## coolsista-paris (Feb 17, 2014)

Lurkee said:


> I need a good daily moisturiser for this cold & dry weather. In the summer, my coconut oil keeps my hair happy between wash days. This winter my hair feels dry and brittle even with daily castor oil.



have  you tried baggying a few times?  do you seal in your moisture?

using a oil moisturizer is helping me well.


----------



## Lurkee (Feb 17, 2014)

coolsista-paris said:


> have  you tried baggying a few times?  do you seal in your moisture?
> 
> using a oil moisturizer is helping me well.



I have never baggied. I also rarely sleep with something on my head as it always comes off. What oil moisturiser do you use? Ive been using the olive oil bottle but I am not sure it is working.


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 17, 2014)

Duchess007 where you at chica?

Anyway, nothing new for me. Oh I'm on my third bottle of Priteva. I have one more after this one. After I'm done with the third, I'll go ahead and length check to see if I got any growth. My roots seem thicker. I'm also still using my NJoy Long & Healthy Growth oil. 

My wash day was Saturday and I shampooed with Shea Moisture Coconut & Hibiscus (love this), Dced with SSI Moisture Riche (like this and will repurchase at some point), which smells so good. I also used some Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie on one side, and Bee Mine Luscious on the other. My hair is still very moisturized two days later. I don't think I will moisturize and refresh my twists till tomorrow.

I think I'll rollerset my next wash day...not sure. I might be lazy again.


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Feb 17, 2014)

Ladies I got sick this past wknd so V-day hair and date plans got rescheduled :-(    At least my curlformer set came out cute though lol. Promise to post pics when I do get around to flat ironing.


----------



## Kerryann (Feb 18, 2014)

Just took out my mini twist I've been rocking


----------



## ImanAdero (Feb 18, 2014)

I don't know why I don't use castor oil on my hair more often... It just feels so much more lubricated and soft. 

I need to do this more often.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Feb 18, 2014)

Kerryann said:


> Just took out my mini twist I've been rocking



Kerryann, absolutely gorgeous big hair!!!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Feb 18, 2014)

pelohello said:


> I just used the herbal essence moisturizing cleansing conditioner and OMG, that stuff is amazing!!!! I can see that this is going to be HE #1 seller. When I read the reviews on amazon, they said that its supposed to be like WEN613, if not better. I do think it might be even better than the WEN 613. It's so good, I don't even have to DC (but I'm still going to). I think it's also as good as the shea moisture Shampoo too. It smells really nice, like mint vanilla. It has really good slip & I like that it tingles on the scalp.  I will def be buying this product again.



pelohello, thanks for posting this! I can't afford another $60+ for WEN 613. The budget is uber tight these days. If this is a good alternative it's definitely going on my list of must haves.  If you don't mind my asking, how much is it running?


----------



## Kerryann (Feb 18, 2014)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Kerryann, absolutely gorgeous big hair!!!



Thank u very much


----------



## coolsista-paris (Feb 18, 2014)

double post : see post below


----------



## coolsista-paris (Feb 18, 2014)

Lurkee said:


> I have never baggied. I also rarely sleep with something on my head as it always comes off. What oil moisturiser do you use? Ive been using the olive oil bottle but I am not sure it is working.


  ive been using the ors oil moisturizing lotion. its actually working well.  on my new groWth and on my ends.  my ends are never dry. i moisturize and seal the ends with oil then do a loos twist and in  the morning its all soft.   i thing olive oil works better for me than coconut oil. coconut make it kinda weard and scrunchy. ( i think i should use it for the summer).   i will continue with olive oil or almond oil which give me softer ends.  i once sealed with blue magic my hair was soft! but then i stop ( hearing people say is bad).  my aunt only uses vaseline ald doesnt wash often but er hair......... is just thriving!!!!! i dont get it!  she has brautiful mbl all the time and does nothing but wash lile once a month or 6 weeks ( i was like WHAAAAAAAAAAAT)??!


oh i also tried my own spray last week: glycerin, almond oil and water. worked great!

so when i need that i use that.  depends on how my hair needs moisture.


----------



## Lurkee (Feb 18, 2014)

coolsista-paris said:


> ive been using the ors oil moisturizing lotion. its actually working well.  on my new groWth and on my ends.  my ends are never dry. i moisturize and seal the ends with oil then do a loos twist and in  the morning its all soft.
> 
> i thing olive oil works better for me than coconut oil. coconut make it kinda weard and scrunchy. ( i think i should use it for the summer).
> 
> ...



Thank you for the reply. I bun to work and will keep using the ors lotion. I might need to be consistent with it to see results.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Feb 18, 2014)

Lurkee said:


> Thank you for the reply. I bun to work and will keep using the ors lotion. I might need to be consistent with it to see results.



yeah be consistent. im loving it. keracare also has a great oil moisturizer! but the price is highe of course..... and it seems a little more heavy. although its gpod for fine hair.

i also bun at work: please please dont mess your hair up like i did. change the position of your bun if not you will loose the hair on your crown .im still recovering from that.

now instead of bunning i do this and leave it a bit loose:





hope the pic come on the right way


----------



## Guinan (Feb 18, 2014)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> pelohello, thanks for posting this! I can't afford another $60+ for WEN 613. The budget is uber tight these days. If this is a good alternative it's definitely going on my list of must haves.  If you don't mind my asking, how much is it running?



It was 4.99 @ target.


----------



## Guinan (Feb 18, 2014)

Kerryann, OMG ur hair looks sooooo lush & soft. Ur hair is getting so long. R u MBL yet?


----------



## Kerryann (Feb 18, 2014)

pelohello said:


> Kerryann, OMG ur hair looks sooooo lush & soft. Ur hair is getting so long. R u MBL yet?



Girl one side is just about mbl and the other side is like an inch shorter smh but I refuse to cut until the shorter side reaches where I want it to....im taking the manechoice vitamins and I swear its doing something. Im just about finish with my first bottle and I have 3 more to finish.

Im going to hide my hair for the next few months and hopefully I will be pleasantly surprised after these 3 bottles are finished.


----------



## Guinan (Feb 18, 2014)

Kerryann said:


> Girl one side is just about mbl and the other side is like an inch shorter smh but I refuse to cut until the shorter side reaches where I want it to....im taking the manechoice vitamins and I swear its doing something. Im just about finish with my first bottle and I have 3 more to finish.
> 
> Im going to hide my hair for the next few months and hopefully I will be pleasantly surprised after these 3 bottles are finished.



Is the mane choice vitamins after the utube Courtneymane (I think that's her name). Where did you get the vitamins from? R they expensive?


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 18, 2014)

Kerryann said:


> Just took out my mini twist I've been rocking



Kerryann, beautiful hair!!!


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 18, 2014)

Kerryann your hair looks amazing! Keep us updated on those manchoice vitamins. I saw a thread floating around here about them...


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (Feb 18, 2014)

Hey everyone I'd like to join this challenge!

I'm natural 4a.  Right now I'm full BSB.  My goal is to be BSL-MBL anytime before 2014 is over.  My hair is straight right now but I plan to alternate between senegalese twists and flat ironing.  I also take Hairfinity.  I don't have recent picture more recent than my avatar.  I'll post one as soon as I get a chance.


----------



## SimJam (Feb 18, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> CBL sounds drastic. How long was it [email protected][URL="http://www.longhaircareforum.com/member.php?u=244830"]SimJam[/URL]


 
it was a little over an inch past APL


----------



## Kerryann (Feb 18, 2014)

pelohello said:


> Is the mane choice vitamins after the utube Courtneymane (I think that's her name). Where did you get the vitamins from? R they expensive?



Yes it's by Courtney  www.Themanechoice.com  it's the same same pricing as hairfinity but right now she has a 20% off special going o... If u need the coupon code I have it


----------



## Kerryann (Feb 18, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> Kerryann your hair looks amazing! Keep us updated on those manchoice vitamins. I saw a thread floating around here about them...



I definitely will


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Feb 19, 2014)

Morning ladies! Wow it seems like it's been forever since I been up in this thread, actually on the forum period. I had been going thru some issues and haven't really been feeling like "hair" and all I did was put it in a pony tail. No combing, washing, DCs, and I think I only moisturized like twice a week if that. I was in a complete hair funk. I didn't even buy any hair products and I'm a PJ smh. Needless to say, I had to get it together and watch some motivational YouTube videos so that I can get back on track. So last week I decided to get some box braids installed. This would help me soooo much. It's a protective style and easy to maintain. I have been moisturizing and oiling my scalp and I plan on staying on track this time and getting back on my journey. I plan on keeping these in for about 8 weeks. I will attach a pic but I'm warning y'all now it's one of me and my natural best friend before a nite out lol.





I will try to take some more with a better view soon. Have a great day!!


----------



## Guinan (Feb 19, 2014)

SincerelyBeautiful said:


> Morning ladies! Wow it seems like it's been forever since I been up in this thread, actually on the forum period. I had been going thru some issues and haven't really been feeling like "hair" and all I did was put it in a pony tail. No combing, washing, DCs, and I think I only moisturized like twice a week if that. I was in a complete hair funk. I didn't even buy any hair products and I'm a PJ smh. Needless to say, I had to get it together and watch some motivational YouTube videos so that I can get back on track. So last week I decided to get some box braids installed. This would help me soooo much. It's a protective style and easy to maintain. I have been moisturizing and oiling my scalp and I plan on staying on track this time and getting back on my journey. I plan on keeping these in for about 8 weeks. I will attach a pic but I'm warning y'all now it's one of me and my natural best friend before a nite out lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Whenever I'm in a hair funk, I watch some utube too to get motivation. My fav is naputural85. Cute pic, y'all look like y'all was bout to get in some trouble


----------



## Guinan (Feb 19, 2014)

ScorpioBeauty09 said:


> Hey everyone I'd like to join this challenge!
> 
> I'm natural 4a.  Right now I'm full BSB.  My goal is to be BSL-MBL anytime before 2014 is over.  My hair is straight right now but I plan to alternate between senegalese twists and flat ironing.  I also take Hairfinity.  I don't have recent picture more recent than my avatar.  I'll post one as soon as I get a chance.



Welcome to the partayyyyy


----------



## Guinan (Feb 19, 2014)

I'm getting the itch to straighten my hair. I'm on a personal goal to not use direct heat for 6mths. So far I've made it to a month. Only 5 more months to go. 

I desperately need to cowash. This twist out has left my hair soo dry. I think the next time I do it, I won't do it on complete air dry hair; maybe on damp hair.


----------



## jprayze (Feb 20, 2014)

pelohello said:


> I'm getting the itch to straighten my hair. I'm on a personal goal to not use direct heat for 6mths. So far I've made it to a month. Only 5 more months to go.  I desperately need to cowash. This twist out has left my hair soo dry. I think the next time I do it, I won't do it on complete air dry hair; maybe on damp hair.



Ugh 6 months!!! I couldn't do it pelohello!  It's been 7 weeks for me now since I straightened.  Most I've done is 3 months.


----------



## jennwantslonghurr (Feb 20, 2014)

Information overload.  Maybe I'm over thinking everything. I'm going to chelate, deep condition and get my hair braided (with my own hair) until I figure some things out. I'm about 7 weeks post. 

Will continue moisture and vitamin regimen.


----------



## growbaby (Feb 21, 2014)

Braids are out! Made it 5 weeks 4 days (I'm just gonna call it 6 weeks lol)

I unbraided, detangled , conditioned with Aussie 3 min for 30 mins, clarified, now baggying with mane N tail deep moisturizing condish (has little protein in it) overnight. 

I just wanna take this time to compare my hair from about a year ago blow dried straight thickness & volume to freshly taken down braids NON DETANGLED thickness & volume  it is growing 

A year ago






Now





ETA: idek if I could handle what my natural hair would be like. Good golly


----------



## coolsista-paris (Feb 21, 2014)

growbaby said:


> Braids are out! Made it 5 weeks 4 days (I'm just gonna call it 6 weeks lol)  I unbraided, detangled , conditioned with Aussie 3 min for 30 mins, clarified, now baggying with mane N tail deep moisturizing condish (has little protein in it) overnight.  I just wanna take this time to compare my hair from about a year ago blow dried straight thickness & volume to freshly taken down braids NON DETANGLED thickness & volume  it is growing  A year ago  Now  ETA: idek if I could handle what my natural hair would be like. Good golly



nice! and all that volulme!


----------



## Lurkee (Feb 21, 2014)

Are you transitioning growbaby ?
Really lovely hair. Your thickness and the condition of your ends are drool worthy.


----------



## growbaby (Feb 21, 2014)

Lurkee said:


> Are you transitioning growbaby ?
> Really lovely hair. Your thickness and the condition of your ends are drool worthy.



Thank you! No I'm not transitioning, yet. I was considering having this be my last year relaxed tho. Wanted to reach WL 1st.


----------



## ckisland (Feb 21, 2014)

I'll be straightening my hair on Sunday, and hopefully I can get my roots straight enough for a decent length check. I really can't believe I'm at 10 weeks. My hair is so dang easy!! The last time I was at 10 weeks post, my hair was shedding like crazy, so I gave up on transitioning and BC'd. But I was cowashing daily and blowdrying like I had lost my mind .


----------



## SavannahNatural (Feb 21, 2014)

I'm straightening my hair in a few minutes.  I washed and DC'd and then stretched in twists.  Most likely I'm going to steam my hair and then put it in medium sized twists because I get tired of my hair being out quickly.  But we'll see.  I'll post pics!


----------



## Jace032000 (Feb 21, 2014)

Well unfortunately I'm back to APL.  I had a trip to a happy scissor stylist yesterday who turned a trim into a hair cut.  I'm so upset right now...........months of hard work GONE!!


----------



## Guinan (Feb 21, 2014)

Jace032000 said:


> Well unfortunately I'm back to APL.  I had a trip to a happy scissor stylist yesterday who turned a trim into a hair cut.  I'm so upset right now...........months of hard work GONE!!



(((Hugs))). I hate when hair stylist get scissor happy


----------



## Guinan (Feb 21, 2014)

Y'all r making me want to straighten my hair. I MUST resist!!


----------



## SavannahNatural (Feb 21, 2014)

pelohello said:


> Y'all r making me want to straighten my hair. I MUST resist!!



Resist if you can...but ultimately it's your decision.  Don't know your story to comment much further.


----------



## Guinan (Feb 21, 2014)

SavannahNatural said:


> Resist if you can...but ultimately it's your decision.  Don't know your story to comment much further.



I'm doing a 6mth personal challenge to not use heat. I'm hoping it will help with my retention


----------



## SavannahNatural (Feb 21, 2014)

pelohello said:


> I'm doing a 6mth personal challenge to not use heat. I'm hoping it will help with my retention



Okay.  And how far into that 6 month challenge are you?


----------



## Guinan (Feb 21, 2014)

SavannahNatural said:


> Okay.  And how far into that 6 month challenge are you?



Only a month


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 21, 2014)

Im bored with my celie braids. I guess I can moisturize, seal and baggy while I work out tonight


----------



## SavannahNatural (Feb 21, 2014)

pelohello said:


> Only a month



Are you relaxed, tex, natural, transitioning?  Because I'd say just stretch the hair.  Do a flexi-rod set, no heat required, or a straw set, no heat required, or a two strand flat twist, no heat required...you get my point.

My hair was tired of being "set". And in order for me to combat anymore SSK's I needed to give it a break.  So straightening was the way to go.  I'm trying to grab some snap shots from my video to post, but will post good photos tomorrow when I have daylight.


----------



## GettingKinky (Feb 21, 2014)

Jace032000 said:


> Well unfortunately I'm back to APL.  I had a trip to a happy scissor stylist yesterday who turned a trim into a hair cut.  I'm so upset right now...........months of hard work GONE!!



I'm so sorry about the unexpected hair cut. 

growbaby- your hair is so much thicker! And you are so cute.


----------



## Jace032000 (Feb 22, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> I'm so sorry about the unexpected hair cut.
> 
> growbaby- your hair is so much thicker! And you are so cute.



Thank you so much.  I'm trying to make the best of it while not putting heat on it.  I've been watching a lot of my YouTube fave, naptural85...she's been giving me hope lol!


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 22, 2014)

Jace032000 said:


> Well unfortunately I'm back to APL.  I had a trip to a happy scissor stylist yesterday who turned a trim into a hair cut.  I'm so upset right now...........months of hard work GONE!!



 Jace032000. Sorry about the SHS. smh...they usually want your ends to be super perfect.  It will grow back stronger and thicker and you still have a long time left till the year is out to make BSL. That happened around this time last year to jprayze and she still made BSL in December.


----------



## Angel of the North (Feb 22, 2014)

Jace032000 I'm sorry to hear about your setback, I really feel it for you, I hope your hair grows back quickly and enables you to hit your goal by the year's end.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Feb 22, 2014)

ckisland said:


> I'll be straightening my hair on Sunday, and hopefully I can get my roots straight enough for a decent length check. I really can't believe I'm at 10 weeks. My hair is so dang easy!! The last time I was at 10 weeks post, my hair was shedding like crazy, so I gave up on transitioning and BC'd. But I was cowashing daily and blowdrying like I had lost my mind .



im coming to 13 weeks post and its still kinda easy( i finger detangle).  i can hold on until begining of april i guess, making it 16 weeks post. my first stretch ever!!!!


----------



## Adiatasha (Feb 22, 2014)

Jace032000 said:


> Thank you so much.  I'm trying to make the best of it while not putting heat on it.  I've been watching a lot of my YouTube fave, naptural85...she's been giving me hope lol!



Happened to me too. I went from APL to SL from a SHS.

From now on I go to super cuts, hair cuttery and any one of those places cause if you tell them 1/4 of an inch that's what they are cutting. I like my stylist but I do not let her trim/cut, "get rid of split ends" none of that!


----------



## RegaLady (Feb 22, 2014)

I cut my hair into a bob! So I am out of this challenge.

Best if luck to you ladies!


----------



## Guinan (Feb 22, 2014)

RegaLady said:


> I cut my hair into a bob! So I am out of this challenge.
> 
> Best if luck to you ladies!


 
Any pics!! I'm jealous, I want to cut my hair into a bob soooo bad. But I really want to see if my hair can make it to WL, before I go back to my bobs.


----------



## Guinan (Feb 22, 2014)

SavannahNatural said:


> Are you relaxed, tex, natural, transitioning? Because I'd say just stretch the hair. Do a flexi-rod set, no heat required, or a straw set, no heat required, or a two strand flat twist, no heat required...you get my point.
> 
> My hair was tired of being "set". And in order for me to combat anymore SSK's I needed to give it a break. So straightening was the way to go. I'm trying to grab some snap shots from my video to post, but will post good photos tomorrow when I have daylight.


 
I'm texlax. I going to do some curlformers today. Naptural85, has some amazing non-heat styles that I cant wait to try.


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 22, 2014)

RegaLady said:


> I cut my hair into a bob! So I am out of this challenge.
> 
> Best if luck to you ladies!



What the what?  RegaLady you can't be coming up in here dropping bombs with no pics.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## Jace032000 (Feb 22, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> Jace032000. Sorry about the SHS. smh...they usually want your ends to be super perfect.  It will grow back stronger and thicker and you still have a long time left till the year is out to make BSL. That happened around this time last year to jprayze and she still made BSL in December.



Thanks Froreal3. I do like the fact that my hair looks healthy...but dang I said 1/4th of an inch...she cut off at least 3-4 months worth of growth.  Lol!! Like you said though there is plenty of time for me to make it back to BSL...staying positive.


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 22, 2014)

Jace032000 said:


> Thanks Froreal3. I do like the fact that my hair looks healthy...but dang I said 1/4th of an inch...she cut off at least 3-4 months worth of growth.  Lol!! Like you said though there is plenty of time for me to make it back to BSL...staying positive.



smh...1/4 is nowhere near 4! You'll be past your previous length in no time.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## RegaLady (Feb 22, 2014)

pelohello said:


> I'm texlax. I going to do some curlformers today. Naptural85, has some amazing non-heat styles that I cant wait to try.


 


Froreal3 said:


> What the what? @RegaLady you can't be coming up in here dropping bombs with no pics.
> 
> Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


 
I will have pics up in a minute. I am still natural and my hair is mostly in a braidout/twistout, so the cut is not really precise.

I would have liked to get to MBL but the longer my hair got, the thinner it looked.  My hair is fine and thin and not dense, so it never really made sense to grow my hair out that long. My hair never looked IG worthy .  I like the cut and it suits me/my personality better.


----------



## ckisland (Feb 22, 2014)

coolsista-paris said:


> im coming to 13 weeks post and its still kinda easy( i finger detangle).  i can hold on until begining of april i guess, making it 16 weeks post. my first stretch ever!!!!



I'm at 10 weeks and I feel like I could stretch forever!! Braidouts are the bee's knees! They make my new growth lay so flat, I don't even notice it . Yeah, I'm too lazy to flatiron this weekend. This upcoming week is going to be the last before Spring Break (so weird), so it would kinda be a waste. I'll just wait for my birthday and get a roller wrap or something


----------



## coolsista-paris (Feb 22, 2014)

ckisland said:


> I'm at 10 weeks and I feel like I could stretch forever!! Braidouts are the bee's knees! They make my new growth lay so flat, I don't even notice it . Yeah, I'm too lazy to flatiron this weekend. This upcoming week is going to be the last before Spring Break (so weird), so it would kinda be a waste. I'll just wait for my birthday and get a roller wrap or something



boring hair here for me: ive done nothing to it since my relaxer. no rollersets, not banto knot out, no worn braid out, no flat iron.....
oh just a high bun for an occasion once , i need to have more fun With my hair but im scared to damage it  :-/


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Feb 22, 2014)

Everyone still looking good. I've just been protective styling my way to healthy MBL. The ayurvedic methods are working wonders for health.













Protective styles through 2014. Waiting on a new wig to come in next week.


----------



## GettingKinky (Feb 22, 2014)

Soooo pretty KaramelDiva1978!  How did you do that updo?


----------



## SavannahNatural (Feb 22, 2014)

Didn't need to do a a complete trim after straightening, but I am doing a search and destroy because there are some SSK's that need to go.  In the process I'm finding split ends as well....boo!


----------



## SavannahNatural (Feb 23, 2014)

Here's some pictures of my hair prepped for bed.    My roots aren't incredibly straight, not sure if I'm going to go back in to straighten them out or not.

Eta: sorry for the sideways photos.  Posted from my phone.


----------



## Beautifulwildflower (Feb 23, 2014)

Jace032000 said:


> Well unfortunately I'm back to APL.  I had a trip to a happy scissor stylist yesterday who turned a trim into a hair cut.  I'm so upset right now...........months of hard work GONE!!



Jace032000, I am so sad about your experience with the scissor monster ! It takes such time and patience for our hair to blossom the way we want it to. Sadly, the salon stylist more often than not don't appreciate/realize/ care/understand that. That very reason is why I trim my own hair . If your interested here is a link to DIY trimming for a blunt/even trim http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=bduYy8ZU8G4. I tried to find you a good one for if you have mild layers, but couldn't. I trim mine like they do in the salons -the mild layered version.

















_______________________________________

~Current hair length: *BSL first time Nov 2013!! WooHoo!!*:woohoo2:

~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: *Kinky Curly Natural*

~Goal month: Goal reached for BSL in Dec. 2013;  *April 2014 for MBL*

~Post a beginning picture: Starting Dec. 1, 2013. *Updated pics mid January 2014*


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Feb 23, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> Soooo pretty KaramelDiva1978!  How did you do that updo?



Thank you! Its my version of a bunch of Ytube videos on faux Mohawks.

Try this one 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9aUXS1hu2JE&feature=youtube_gdata_player
And if you look at related videos, you see some other ways to do it with buns.


----------



## SavannahNatural (Feb 23, 2014)

Another search and destroy session!  I hope I don't become obsessed.  But I know these splits and SSK's are part of the reason my hair gets snagged on my shirts.  

My ends didn't become as straight when I flat-ironed as I would like.  But oh well.  

Going to pin-curl tonight to hopefully get a nice curl/wave.  Not sure if I'm going to use any product to help set it.

My hair, since being natural, doesn't hold curl very well...anyone else have that problem?


----------



## ckisland (Feb 23, 2014)

SavannahNatural said:


> Another search and destroy session!  I hope I don't become obsessed.  But I know these splits and SSK's are part of the reason my hair gets snagged on my shirts.
> 
> My ends didn't become as straight when I flat-ironed as I would like.  But oh well.
> 
> ...


I had the exact same problem when I flatironned my natural hair. I had to have my hair curled for my best friend's wedding, and I had to use the curling iron so many times . I don't understand it. My friend has type 1 hair and her hair held curls way longer than mine even after using a curling iron, rollers, and hair spray . My relaxed hair seems to hold a curl just fine. I don't get it.


----------



## SavannahNatural (Feb 23, 2014)

ckisland said:


> I had the exact same problem when I flatironned my natural hair. I had to have my hair curled for my best friend's wedding, and I had to use the curling iron so many times . I don't understand it. My friend has type 1 hair and her hair held curls way longer than mine even after using a curling iron, rollers, and hair spray . My relaxed hair seems to hold a curl just fine. I don't get it.



ckisland I don't get it either!  I have realized I have fine strands, which I didn't realize as a relaxed head.  These fine strands may have something to do with it.

I've been there with the repeated use of a curling iron, and cringed every time I dragged it through! 

I've even had a pro-stylist do it and the curls didn't hold!


----------



## ckisland (Feb 23, 2014)

Length check. The last time I straightened my hair was in December, almost 2 months ago. 

Dec. 28th


Today


Dec 28th


Today


----------



## ckisland (Feb 23, 2014)

SavannahNatural said:


> ckisland I don't get it either!  I have realized I have fine strands, which I didn't realize as a relaxed head.  These fine strands may have something to do with it.
> 
> I've been there with the repeated use of a curling iron, and cringed every time I dragged it through!
> 
> I've even had a pro-stylist do it and the curls didn't hold!



After that incident, I swore to never use a curling iron again. Those things are evil


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 23, 2014)

My best rollerset.












Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## bronxchick (Feb 23, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> My best rollerset.
> 
> Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4



It looks really nice.


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 23, 2014)

Thanks bronxchick I didn't think I'd like so many curls, but I'm feeling it. Hopefully it holds up tomorrow.


----------



## Guinan (Feb 23, 2014)

ckisland said:


> Length check. The last time I straightened my hair was in December, almost 2 months ago.
> 
> Dec. 28th
> 
> ...



Omg, u have retained a good amount in such a short amount of time!! Thats awesome!


----------



## ckisland (Feb 23, 2014)

pelohello said:


> Omg, u have retained a good amount in such a short amount of time!! Thats awesome!


Thank you !! I noticed the same thing. I'm surprised to see this much of a difference in only 2 months, cause that's only supposed to be 1 inch of growth!!


----------



## jprayze (Feb 24, 2014)

Froreal3 You did that!  Great job lady!

ckisland wonderful progress!

Got my hair flat ironed this weekend, but i didn't take a length check pic of the back yet.  Really need a photographer lol


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 24, 2014)

ckisland Your retention and growth is amazing! You are gonna be MBL by the end of this year with that growth!

jprayze Your flat irons are always stellar. So nice and smooth! What is your hair type? 3b/c?


----------



## Jace032000 (Feb 24, 2014)

Beautifulwildflower said:


> Jace032000, I am so sad about your experience with the scissor monster ! It takes such time and patience for our hair to blossom the way we want it to. Sadly, the salon stylist more often than not don't appreciate/realize/ care/understand that. That very reason is why I trim my own hair . If your interested here is a link to DIY trimming for a blunt/even trim http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=bduYy8ZU8G4. I tried to find you a good one for if you have mild layers, but couldn't. I trim mine like they do in the salons -the mild layered version.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Beautifulwildflower thank you so much! Watching and learning now lol!!


----------



## GettingKinky (Feb 24, 2014)

KaramelDiva1978 said:


> Thank you! Its my version of a bunch of Ytube videos on faux Mohawks.
> 
> Try this one
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9aUXS1hu2JE&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> And if you look at related videos, you see some other ways to do it with buns.



Thanks KaramelDiva1978. Did you do your style with extensions or your own hair? I've never bought extensions before, but I'm not sure my own hair is long enough to pull this off.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Feb 24, 2014)

I'm 9 weeks post I'm just starting to notice my new growth now. I think I will try to go 14 weeks before getting a relaxer. I plan to do braid outs and rollersets until I get a TU. Friday I went to my hair stylist and got a roller set. She did a nice job. It was nice to get someone else to do my hair for a change. Much faster too.


----------



## jprayze (Feb 24, 2014)

[USER=64213 said:
			
		

> Froreal3[/USER];19700979]ckisland Your retention and growth is amazing! You are gonna be MBL by the end of this year with that growth!
> 
> jprayze Your flat irons are always stellar. So nice and smooth! What is your hair type? 3b/c?


 
Thanks!  Yes, I'm 3b/c.  Mostly c.


----------



## schely10 (Feb 24, 2014)

I am trying the inversion method for a third time. It has not worked for me previously, but I am not giving up! Here are my starting pics:


----------



## ckisland (Feb 24, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> ckisland Your retention and growth is amazing! You are gonna be MBL by the end of this year with that growth!


Giiiiirrrrllllll!!!!!!!! I am so freakin' pumped !!! I keep chanting " 10 More Months! 5 More Inches!!!"


----------



## ojemba (Feb 24, 2014)

I was so hoping to be BSL by my 2 year natural anniversary in April.. I'm not sure if I'll make it. 

Nov - Jan - Feb





Hopefully hairfinity will give me a little boost.


----------



## Jace032000 (Feb 25, 2014)

ojemba said:


> I was so hoping to be BSL by my 2 year natural anniversary in April.. I'm not sure if I'll make it.
> 
> Nov - Jan - Feb
> 
> ...



I'm crossing my fingers for you---but honestly, I think you'll make it just fine.  Your hair looks very healthy!


----------



## ojemba (Feb 25, 2014)

Jace032000 said:


> I'm crossing my fingers for you---but honestly, I think you'll make it just fine.  Your hair looks very healthy!



Thanks lady, I'm crossing toes too loll


----------



## isawstars (Feb 25, 2014)

I need to start showing my face around here...  I've been in such a slump that I wanted to chop off my hair because I'm sick of doing ANYTHING to it.

I finally pampered my hair and it my scalp is thanking me!

This past Friday 2/21, I shampooed twice with Pureology (I had a lot of build up on my scalp), then conditioned with ION Keratin conditioner, and DCed under the dryer with Wen 613, hot oil with castor oil and coconut oil, then cold water rinse.  

My hair was rejoicing!  I then put my hair in several small twists.  I'm trying to remember to moisturize daily.... it's been hard but I'm hoping it'll become a habit soon.  I'm going to use the remainder of my Wen moisturizing spritz then return to Darcy's leave in.  

I'm not sure how to style my hair next week.  I love the low maintenance of my hair but I've been getting hit on by many lesbians with my twists.  Nothing's wrong with that, but I play for the other team and don't want to cause any confusion.  But then, maybe it'll happen no matter how my hair is styled?  I don't know... Has anyone else noticed that sort of thing?  Getting approached by different people depending on your hairstyle?  

Yeah well, I washed my wig today so I might wear that tomorrow to switch it up.  We'll see.


----------



## AyannaDivine (Feb 26, 2014)

Long time no post! Im in the process of taking my braids down right now. Have any of you ever lost a chunk of hair from wearing braids??? The entire segment of hair just came out with my extensions


----------



## Guinan (Feb 26, 2014)

isawstars, ur post had me laughing. I do notice that now that my hair is growing & healthier, lots of the ladies have been taking notice. They just stare; which is sooo annoying. Especially when I wear my hair straight. My favorite is when they purposely ignore me when I enter the room & then as I leave the room, they break their necks to really look at my hair. Because I know that's what they do, I make sure I whip my head around to face their glaring eyes & they hurry up & act like they are doing something else but looking at my hair 

The fellas seem to like when I wear my hair straight & when I use my Curlformers.


----------



## Guinan (Feb 26, 2014)

AyannaDivine said:


> Long time no post! Im in the process of taking my braids down right now. Have any of you ever lost a chunk of hair from wearing braids??? The entire segment of hair just came out with my extensions



That used to happen when I used to go to the braiding salon. That's normally an indicator that the braid was too tight.


----------



## Guinan (Feb 26, 2014)

I think this no heat thing is really helping with my retention. I notice alittle bit of growth. I also think its because I've been protective styling 24/7. I haven't wore my hair down in a month. If I don't use heat, I usually wear PS, I.E. braidouts, Curlformers & twist outs.

I think Im about 3-4inches (maybe less) away from MBL. The front of my hair, now can reach the middle of my boobies:blondboob

My Curlformers set from Sunday r holding up great. I think I'm going to wear a ponytail next week with the old curls.


----------



## felic1 (Feb 26, 2014)

AyannaDivine said:


> Long time no post! Im in the process of taking my braids down right now. Have any of you ever lost a chunk of hair from wearing braids??? The entire segment of hair just came out with my extensions



AyannaDivine...Hi there! Uh, I lost a triangle segment when taking down some sengelese twists. I KNEW they were too tight. This was the summer of 2012. My hair has not fully recovered yet. The twists did not work for me. I went out and bought 13 wigs. It was a triangle right on the right front hair line. shiver. I am going to bump up my deep conditioning this year. I will recover( sung to I will survive!).


----------



## isawstars (Feb 27, 2014)

pelohello

Your boobie smilie had me rolling! 

OH, I just realized you're texturized!  After looking at your siggie, I noticed my last texlax was close to the same time as yours!  

I've been debating if I should return to natural because it's been a long stretch... kinda like "why not?"  haha but I'm thinking about just sticking to being texlaxed and finding a new stylist instead.  How long are you going to stretch for?  I'm considering next month which will be 6 months post... or maybe I will start doing it once a year.  I don't know.  

How do you typically schedule yours?


----------



## Jace032000 (Feb 27, 2014)

Froreal3

Wow!  Turned out really nice!!!


----------



## Jace032000 (Feb 27, 2014)

I did a twist out last night with some of the Indulgently Luxe' Exotique Butter-Creme Hydrator and the Entwine Creme Jelle Styler…woke up this morning and eagerly took down my twists only to find a steaming hot mess. My hair was so sticky -- that I had to yet again wash my hair. Plus I had to go to work with jacked up hair because my hair cannot tolerate a wash-in go!   Back to my $8 KCKT Leave in and some good old fashioned coconut oil for my twist outs..   **sigh**


----------



## Guinan (Feb 27, 2014)

isawstars said:


> pelohello
> 
> Your boobie smilie had me rolling!
> 
> ...



I usually texlax every 4mths, but with this stretch, I havent had any problems, so I'm going to see how far I can go. I havent made up my mind yet if I'm transitioning, so far now I'm just in a really long stretch.


----------



## AyannaDivine (Feb 27, 2014)

felic1 said:


> AyannaDivine...Hi there! Uh, I lost a triangle segment when taking down some sengelese twists. I KNEW they were too tight. This was the summer of 2012. My hair has not fully recovered yet. The twists did not work for me. I went out and bought 13 wigs. It was a triangle right on the right front hair line. shiver. I am going to bump up my deep conditioning this year. I will recover( sung to I will survive!).



Smh, mine is also at the hairline. You just gave me an idea... Im going to use this breakage incident as an excuse to buy a cute short wig for spring time!


----------



## isawstars (Feb 27, 2014)

Today's been exciting.  I untwisted my twists and I'm wearing it in a curly puff with side bangs... I'm so pleased with how moisturized it is!  Tomorrow is wash day for me, and I'm actually looking forward to it... that doesn't happen often lol.  Maybe it's because I really liked what I did last time, so I'll just duplicate that.

Folica is having an awesome sale and I bought a Sedu (my long lost love) flat iron for $70, originally $180.  Today's definitely a good day


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 28, 2014)

I will go back to wearing twisted buns. I feel like I've been manipulating my hair too much. I also need to dust about 1/4 off.


----------



## TheRealMe (Feb 28, 2014)

Haven't checked in for a while. Sorry for the MIA. Life's been sooo busy lately, but in great ways!  I hope everyone is well!

As for my update: I've come out the the braids as of last month (Mid-January). It was such a tedious process I will not be braiding again any time soon (as least not with added hair  ). I wore them for a bit more than 2 months and re-braided certain sections two times in between.

...I've been wearing high buns ever since with my own hair. They can last up to two weeks. Depends on moisture level. Experimenting with hot oil treatments under hooded dryer (bought it last month) and experimenting with protein treatments under hooded dryer. I've been bad about sleeping with my scarf for the past few days...ugh. I've been so busy by the time I get home, I'm done. Gotta make that last stretch to just wrap my hair up. lol

I haven't measured yet this year. It's seldom, but I get a bit nervous it's not growing, even though I've had minimal shedding, etc. I think it's just me fretting though... I haven't even taken a good look at it in months. I just wash and detangle, then put away in a PS... I am going to wait until my 2nd year anniversary to LC.

Gonna do a little lurking now and see how everyone is progressing.  Hope everyone's year so far is going great!


----------



## ImanAdero (Feb 28, 2014)

I think I want to try a rod set tomorrow... But tonight I'll slather coconut oil on and tie it up in a target bag. 

Or I'll wash tonight, I dunno...

And for some reason I feel the need to trim although I don't think I need it. I'll just search for splits and see what I find. 

Also trying to figure out what I can use up today... Hopefully get rid of something in my stash.


----------



## ckisland (Feb 28, 2014)

pelohello ,  your posts are making me jelly!!!! I want people to stare annoyingly at my hair behind my back . And I want my hair to be boob length 

Seriously though, I can't wait to be there again


----------



## AyannaDivine (Feb 28, 2014)

It feels so good to finally be out of those braids! Last night I washed with CON and followed up with Bask Whiskey Soak.


----------



## Guinan (Mar 1, 2014)

I'm debating on washing my hair today. But I really want to get 2wks out of the curlformers. What I really want to do is dye my hair today. I think next week, I'll go ahead and purchase the shea moisture hair color and take the plunge & dye it myself. But if I get to bored this weekend, I might just go ahead and do it this weekend; especially since it's supposed to be this massive snow storm Monday.


----------



## lamaria211 (Mar 1, 2014)

I am so over trying new products for a while. I'm kicking myself right now for having 3569754268 deep conditioners


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 1, 2014)

^^^Yeah lamaria211, I've narrowed it down to my staples and I will pretty much only haul for them from now on. kwim?


----------



## isawstars (Mar 1, 2014)

pelohello said:


> I'm debating on washing my hair today. But I really want to get 2wks out of the curlformers. What I really want to do is dye my hair today. I think next week, I'll go ahead and purchase the shea moisture hair color and take the plunge & dye it myself. But if I get to bored this weekend, I might just go ahead and do it this weekend; especially since it's supposed to be this massive snow storm Monday.



pelohello  What color do you have in mind?  I love hearing about people's hair dying adventures... I'm a scaredy-cat-dye-virgin.



lamaria211 said:


> I am so over trying new products for a while. I'm kicking myself right now for having 3569754268 deep conditioners



LAMARia  When I was natural I was such a PJ and I'm still burnt out.... and well, I got disappointed too many times to where I'm scared to try new products haha.  I totally feel you.  But at least you're stocked up for a while.


----------



## Guinan (Mar 1, 2014)

isawstars, I just dyed it now. The color is spicey red. I went 2 target to get the shea moisture red color & they didn't have it so I settled for dark & lovely spicey red; permanent. I dyed it in a horse shoe shape on the front of my hair.

I love the color but it didn't take on the bottom of my hair but the roots came out perfectly!


----------



## naturalagain2 (Mar 1, 2014)

Prepoo'd today with my Amla/Brahmi/Vatika Oil mix.

I had plan to cowash but my scalp was itching so bad I shampooed with CON w/ Argan Oil shampoo (love that shampoo). Then did a tea rinse (fenugreek and peppermint) it was so soothing to my scalp! I put HH Pink Grapefruit Conditioner on top. 'Bought to go under the dryer for 15 mins then let it cool. I plan to try out SSI Moisture mist leave in spray and do a braid out using bask tapioca creme and seal with bask sevenfold butter. 

So far i like CON foaming lotion for my braid outs but I would like to see if using cremes/butters will give me the same results.


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 1, 2014)

I don't know what to do with my bonelaxed ends. I told myself that I would slowly trim them all  off this year. The look so thin compared to the rest of my hair when I wear it down so they really need to go. On the other hand when I was. washing my hair today I realized that I am so close to MBL and if I cut it it will take me almost a year to get it back. So then I just bun it and try to forget the whole thing.


----------



## Guinan (Mar 2, 2014)

The pics don't do the color justice, cause its lighter in person. I tried 2 take as many pics as possible, to show the color but my phone SUCKS!! 

I used dark & lovely spicey red.


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 2, 2014)

From what I can see, it looks good pelohello. I don't have the courage to dye. Most I'd do is a rinse.

Today was wash day: Prepooed with HV Vatika, Cleansed with As I AM Cleansing Pudding, DCed with SDot Beauty dc, used Annabelle's Pudding Leave In and sealed with HV Vatika with a little My Honey Child Buttery Soy on the ends.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (Mar 2, 2014)

I had planned to go back to twists this week but a networking event came up so I straightened again after washing/DC and my hair is noticeably longer even since my trim 2 weeks ago.  I'm now in a bind.  Every time I get twists they mess up my ends and I have to trim and I don't retain what I grow.  My hair just seems to do better when straight.erplexed  I'm thinking of getting boxed braids instead since I don't have this problem with braids.


----------



## ImanAdero (Mar 3, 2014)

Hair is in roughly 35 braids. 

I'll hopefully keep it like this for a week or 2. Plan to cowash at the one week mark. Moisturizing and sealing every other day.


----------



## Jace032000 (Mar 3, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> From what I can see, it looks good pelohello. I don't have the courage to dye. Most I'd do is a rinse.
> 
> Today was wash day: Prepooed with HV Vatika, Cleansed with As I AM Cleansing Pudding, DCed with SDot Beauty dc, used Annabelle's Pudding Leave In and sealed with HV Vatika with a little My Honey Child Buttery Soy on the ends.



How often do you do a rinse?  I want to try one tomorrow--but I'm sooo scared that it may damage my hair


----------



## Tderham1314 (Mar 3, 2014)

I'm joining!!

Current hair length- 1 inch away from bsl
Natural
Goal month-December I hope to mbl
Current Regimen & Styling- Protective styles 24/7. I wash with box braids every month. Every 3 months I take down, protein treatment and re-style in box braids, Marley twists etc. I spray my scalp every night with water, peppermint oil and tea tree oil, then moisturize and seal my braids.
Changing-I just need to be more consistent with the peppermint oil and vitamins!

Pics are from January


----------



## ckisland (Mar 3, 2014)

Wash day was unplanned, but it was all good. I tried out L'Oreal Power Moisture DC and I looooooove it!!!! Hair felt like butta butta butta rinsing it out. I also shampooed and used Total Repair 5 as a quick rinse out, and my love has been confirmed!! Yay for finding my holy grail DC's!! My hair was not happy with the heat I used last week. My hair won't be seeing heat for awhile . My hair's air dried, and I really need to style it. I'll get around to that later


----------



## Jace032000 (Mar 3, 2014)

Getting my hair flat ironed tomorrow---(biting nails) can't wait!!!


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 3, 2014)

Jace032000 said:


> How often do you do a rinse?  I want to try one tomorrow--but I'm sooo scared that it may damage my hair




Jace032000 I haven't tried one yet.  One of my coworkers with a similar hair color to mine just dyed hers a beautiful red. She said a rinse didn't even show color on her hair. I was like   Damn...I guess still worth a try though.


----------



## NikkiQ (Mar 3, 2014)

Never mind. I'll stay in lurk mode.


----------



## Jace032000 (Mar 3, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> Jace032000 I haven't tried one yet.  One of my coworkers with a similar hair color to mine just dyed hers a beautiful red. She said a rinse didn't even show color on her hair. I was like   Damn...I guess still worth a try though.


Wow--I didn't realize that the rinse could possibly have no affect.  I guess it's worth a try too lol.


----------



## ImanAdero (Mar 3, 2014)

Jace032000 said:


> Wow--I didn't realize that the rinse could possibly have no affect.  I guess it's worth a try too lol.



A rinse for me typically has the same sort of effect as I guess henna would... Can't really see it except in the sunlight. 

At least that was the case for me when I used to rinse my hair.


----------



## Guinan (Mar 4, 2014)

Jace032000 said:


> Getting my hair flat ironed tomorrow---(biting nails) can't wait!!!


 

I can't wait to see the pics of your flat iron!! 

The only rinses that have shown on my hair are red and black rinses when I don't rinse after relaxing. However, when I rinse my hair the same day as my relaxer the reds and blonds show perfectly b/c my hair cutlicle is still open and the color is able to deposit into the cuticle. I don't think rinses are too damaging especially the ones that you can use the same day of your relaxer.


----------



## Guinan (Mar 4, 2014)

I def have the color bug. This was the 1st time I self-applied a permanent hair color. 

I think the next time I color it will be in May/June. I am going to do honey & strawberry blond. I will be purchasing a better quality hair color. I did some research & I think I'm going to go with the 20 developer & flash (lightening) powder for the blond & for the strawberry blond, I'm going to do 20 developer and ION's strawberry honey color.


----------



## Guinan (Mar 4, 2014)

WELCOME Tderham1314


----------



## ojemba (Mar 4, 2014)

I blow dried my hair this past weekend and did a trim. The last time I did that was in nov so I think I'll stick to every 4 months cycle.  My 2 year post BC is April 6 so I know I won't get it this straight again. I'm sharing my journey thus far.     

 BC - 12 months - 23 months     

Half of my head     


I'm catching up to my 3 year old daughter lol


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 4, 2014)

NikkiQ said:


> Never mind. I'll stay in lurk mode.


  Don't just lurk NikkiQ we need your sunny personality in our lives.


----------



## ckisland (Mar 4, 2014)

GettingKinky , I absolutely love your hair!! I think you should just trim the bonelaxed ends gradually if they're not causing you any trouble.


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 4, 2014)

Thanks ckisland!


----------



## PureSilver (Mar 4, 2014)

Been a while since i checked in. I'm very very close to BSL and i can almost see speedy making her way to MBL. I'm 14wks post and pulling my hair with 2.5'' NG takes me to BSL. Right side is 1.5'' longer than the left and it looks a bit awkward but hopefully soon lefty will catch up. I have neglected my vits and hopefully i'll be back on that soon as well. All in all MBL looks possible for me by year end and i'm excited about that.


----------



## Jace032000 (Mar 4, 2014)

Had my hair flat ironed today…just a few inches or so away from BSL! Hopefully I can reach my goal to hit BSL by July---just got to stay away from scissor happy stylists


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 4, 2014)

I know you had a run in with the SHS, but your hair looks amazing. Nice, black and full. Jace032000


----------



## Jace032000 (Mar 4, 2014)

Awww thank you so much Froreal3  --- I decided that I just couldn't do the color today lol.  I've come to far to take any risk!


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 5, 2014)

Hair for today.  I like that this hair jewelry doesn't snag or rip the hair. 



Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 5, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> Hair for today.  I like that this hair jewelry doesn't snag or rip the hair.  Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4



Where did you get it Froreal3?


----------



## lamaria211 (Mar 5, 2014)

I need to take off this wig and message my scalp soon as I get out of the nail salon. If its to dry I may cw today or a dry DC. I had to hide it from myself since I had a bad case of HIH disease after my TU.


----------



## sgold04 (Mar 5, 2014)

I got Havana twists for the first time today. I'm looking forward to not doing my hair for 6-8 weeks. I felt the shampoo girl was rough with the detangling, and I told her so several times, so let's pray I don't have too much breakage. I keep telling myself, "you have a lot of hair, it doesn't matter if a few snap off"....but I know I'm wrong :/


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 5, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> Where did you get it Froreal3?



From Walmart GettingKinky


----------



## SavannahNatural (Mar 5, 2014)

It's almost time to give up this straight hair.  The weather here has been all over the place!  It went from 76 degrees one day to 51 the next.  I moisturize about every three days (when it's straight), but with this cold weather my hair needs more!

Will be doing an Aphogee protein treatment when I wash next week.  Haven't done one in a while, so it'll be interesting to see how my hair reacts.  Fortunately my hair is pretty resilient so I don't have to worry too much.


----------



## Guinan (Mar 5, 2014)

Just finished co-cleansing my hair. I plan on DC overnight. I've been getting breakage & I think it's because of protein overload. It's weird the breakage is primarily in the back of my hair. I barely touch the back of my hair, because my length is primarily in the back. I just colored the front of my hair & that's still in tact: No breakage, in fact my curls appear more define with the color.

I hope I'm right about the protein overload. I figure I rather have too much moisture than protein. It's easier for me to correct the moisture overload than the protein. 

I also plan on doing a dusting tomorrow. By me not wearing my hair straight it is VERY hard to tell the condition of my ends. I hope my ends look ok after my personal, no heat challenge.

For those that wear their hair primarily curly, how can you tell the condition of your ends?


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 5, 2014)

pelohello said:


> Just finished co-cleansing my hair. I plan on DC overnight. I've been getting breakage & I think it's because of protein overload. It's weird the breakage is primarily in the back of my hair. I barely touch the back of my hair, because my length is primarily in the back. I just colored the front of my hair & that's still in tact: No breakage, in fact my curls appear more define with the color.
> 
> I hope I'm right about the protein overload. I figure I rather have too much moisture than protein. It's easier for me to correct the moisture overload than the protein.
> 
> ...



pelohello Funny, I just cowashed this evening. I don't usually do a midweek wash, but I decided to go ahead after working out. My scalp and hair now feel fresh. I prefer my hair on the stronger side, but I did notice a little breakage when I used the new Shea Moisture Weekly Treatment followed by the matching mask w/out doing my typical moisture dc. I enjoyed the strong feeling, but I saw some small pieces coming off. I guess I had slight overload. I used a moisturizing dc the next week. After cowashing this evening, I saw hardly any small pieces. I'm still feeling the Shea Moisture stuff. I'll just dc afterward if I use both together.

As far as ends...yeah it is hard to tell. I usually just dust off thin looking pieces off the ends of my medium to small twists.


----------



## Guinan (Mar 6, 2014)

Froreal3, I prefer my hair to be on the stronger side too. Even after the overnight DC my hair still feels alittle funky. I think it's because after washing out the DC, I did use a very mild protein conditioner & then coated my hair with ACV. I think I will DC again on Sunday, but def not overnight. I need to go back to basics & stop with all this experimenting with products & hairstyles.


----------



## Tderham1314 (Mar 6, 2014)

pelohello said:


> WELCOME Tderham1314



Thanks pelohello!! I'm always on lhcf I figured why not join! Hopefully this will help me stay consistent


----------



## Tderham1314 (Mar 6, 2014)

pelohello said:


> Just finished co-cleansing my hair. I plan on DC overnight. I've been getting breakage & I think it's because of protein overload. It's weird the breakage is primarily in the back of my hair. I barely touch the back of my hair, because my length is primarily in the back. I just colored the front of my hair & that's still in tact: No breakage, in fact my curls appear more define with the color.
> 
> I hope I'm right about the protein overload. I figure I rather have too much moisture than protein. It's easier for me to correct the moisture overload than the protein.
> 
> ...


I can usually tell if I two strand twist and the ends are raggedy. I need a straighten and trim but I'm nervous it won't be long enough. I haven't had a straighten in over 2 years! Smh


----------



## Guinan (Mar 6, 2014)

Tderham1314 said:


> I can usually tell if I two strand twist and the ends are raggedy. I need a straighten and trim but I'm nervous it won't be long enough. I haven't had a straighten in over 2 years! Smh



That's my fear too. I do all this no heat & finally straighten my hair & its shorter than when I started but I keep telling myself, that my Reggie is good & that it is growing


----------



## growbaby (Mar 8, 2014)

Checking in, it's been a min.


Hair is doing ok, I got a little discouraged bc I was doing SO WELL then last weekend got attacked by some ratchets and they pulled some of my hair out (I need to leave this damn city) so I've been in a slump since then. Haven't really assessed the damage partly bc I'm on a personal no heat challenge so I can't straighten and see. Also partly due to the fact I don't even want to know. 

So i decided to slap some act right back into me tonight and do what my hair deserves. I washed with Wen and now I'm baggying overnight with Wen on my ends. 

Lastly, I measured my hair and it seems like I'm growing 1/2 an inch a month which is a LITTLE disappointing since I was so gung ho on achieving more than that. On the positive side that means I have 5 inches left to grow this year and that's exactly how far I am from WL.

Hope you beautiful ladies are doing well!


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 8, 2014)

growbaby you were attacked?!?  That's crazy. What happened? I hope they didn't do too much damage.


----------



## growbaby (Mar 8, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> growbaby you were attacked?!?  That's crazy. What happened? I hope they didn't do too much damage.



I was out at a bar.. You know alcohol and low self-esteem don't mix. It was for a birthday of a friends. Walking out at the end of the night they said something disrespectful to me assuming I wouldn't say anything in defense. Then it was all downhill from there. Smh


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 8, 2014)

growbaby said:


> I was out at a bar.. You know alcohol and low self-esteem don't mix. It was for a birthday of a friends. Walking out at the end of the night they said something disrespectful to me assuming I wouldn't say anything in defense. Then it was all downhill from there. Smh



sad...smdh...Hope they didn't do too much damage.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## growbaby (Mar 8, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> sad...smdh...Hope they didn't do too much damage.
> 
> Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4



Yea I hope not, I was removing multiple small clumps the next morning though.. In its normal state it doesn't look any different. Which is why I'm not gonna straighten. At least it allows me to stay on my no heat challenge.

ETA: I think they were most upset when they tried to pull out my "tracks" and realized it was real. HA! Bruises will heal and my hair will grow back. They will always be ugly on the inside (and out). God bless Em.


----------



## isawstars (Mar 8, 2014)

I'm currently DCing under the dryer with Wen 613  I love this stuff!

I don't have anything new to share... I really want to get my new growth texlaxed (it's been 6 months) but I don't trust many people in my area... And if I go up to San Francisco to get it done, it would cost me an arm and a leg. 

So I'm just waiting til I fly back to the east coast in May.  But then I wonder if I should just become a "heat trained natural" now that I understand the process better than before  Ohhhh the choices.


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 8, 2014)

growbaby said:


> Yea I hope not, I was removing multiple small clumps the next morning though.. In its normal state it doesn't look any different. Which is why I'm not gonna straighten. At least it allows me to stay on my no heat challenge.
> 
> ETA: I think they were most upset when they tried to pull out my "tracks" and realized it was real. HA! Bruises will heal and my hair will grow back. They will always be ugly on the inside (and out). God bless Em.



I'm so pissed for you. I hope you got some good hits in. Really effed 'em up.


----------



## growbaby (Mar 8, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> I'm so pissed for you. I hope you got some good hits in. Really effed 'em up.



Haha thanks don't worry I held my own for the most part. The initial anger is gone and I'm ready to put it behind me. Thank you for support ALWAYS.

********************

On a lighter note.. I always told myself it would be a good day when I can hold my hair and fully extend my arm. Today is that day I guess 15in is that sought out length! Yay for good days!


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 8, 2014)

^^Awesome! growbaby My poor crown won't allow me to do that. lol


----------



## lovemyhair247 (Mar 8, 2014)

Hope everyone is doing well. I'm currently in braids until early May so I don't know how much my hair has grown as of yet but I've Ben taking care of my underneath very diligently so hopefully I reach grazing BSL by May.

I'll keep y'all posted.


----------



## Kerryann (Mar 9, 2014)

My fro is getting bigger


----------



## Straighthoodtea (Mar 9, 2014)

I'm joining!! 

~Current hair length-Somewhere in between BSB and BSL
~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd-Natty!
~Goal month-August
~Current reggie and styling choices-NO DIRECT HEAT! I'm going to be putting in crochet braids and keeping my hair moisturized. I also wash and deep condition once a week and oil rinse. 
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL/MBL? no heat and getting braids!
~Post a beginning picture


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 9, 2014)

How I wore my hair this evening. 
Had some bday drinks.







Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## Jace032000 (Mar 9, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> How I wore my hair this evening.
> Had some bday drinks.
> 
> View attachment 249619
> ...



You are so beautiful Froreal3! I absolutely love your definition too---my braid outs/twist outs NEVER turn out like this. Is this on stretched hair? What's your secret? SPILL IT GIRL!   Happy belated birthday too---hope it was a blast.


----------



## Jace032000 (Mar 9, 2014)

Straighthoodtea said:


> I'm joining!!
> 
> ~Current hair length-Somewhere in between BSB and BSL
> ~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd-Natty!
> ...



Welcome to the challenge Straighthoodtea


----------



## Guinan (Mar 9, 2014)

Froreal3. Your hair looks cute & I love your earrings.


----------



## Guinan (Mar 9, 2014)

Straighthoodtea


----------



## Guinan (Mar 9, 2014)

So I went to Washington, DC yesterday for a friend's b-day & I had an awesome time. I've been there before as a child, but never as an adult. The trip was a little chaotic though. Me and my friends were supposed to catch the mega-bus @ 7:15am. We got to the pick-up location at 7:15 and 45sec. The bus was leaving as we were running up to the pick-up spot. NOTHING and I mean NOTHING in Philly ever runs on time. So the one day that we are 45secs "late", the bus is running on military time. So we were alittle pissed. But we ended up having a great time anyways. We did a lot of walking and the weather was perfect. I def have to go back. We couldn't see everything in just one day. 

I wore my hair in a braid out. It was so funny. My twin sis came on the trip too and when I saw her, she had her hair in a braidout too. We try not to have the same styles b/c everywhere we go, people will stare or constantly ask if we are twins. And of course the whole time we were in DC, people kept asking and staring. She did her braidout using silk rollers. I really like her definition of her curls.


----------



## Guinan (Mar 9, 2014)

growbaby, you know I was pulling my hair in public to see if I could do the same thing with my hair. People were looking at me like I was crazy.

That's like my biggest fear; to get in a fight as an adult. People can be CRAZY and me and my peeps ALL have mouths. I glad nobody got hurt.


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 9, 2014)

Thank you pelohello and Jace032000! Today's the big day...and I'm about to put some coconut oil to do a detangle/prepoo/HOT.


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 9, 2014)

Jace032000 said:


> You are so beautiful Froreal3! I absolutely love your definition too---my braid outs/twist outs NEVER turn out like this. Is this on stretched hair? What's your secret? SPILL IT GIRL!   Happy belated birthday too---hope it was a blast.



Thanks sis! I don't do anything special. My hair is always in twists. These happened to be in for a few days...so when I took them out, they were defined. I separated them and fluffed. I had been using various butters etc.


----------



## jennwantslonghurr (Mar 9, 2014)

Froreal3 happy birthday!  Wasn't sure which tread to post it. I see you flexing all over the boards lol. Enjoy your day


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 9, 2014)

LOL Thanks jennwantslonghurr...you know I'm all over.


----------



## ckisland (Mar 9, 2014)

Froreal3 , Happy Birthday!!!! 
growbaby, Yay for reaching that milestone!!!! And way to brush off that altercation like a champ 

So I did my touch up and I trimmed 0.5in in the front and 1 inch in the back. I'm full APL, and so so happy with my hair right now


----------



## growbaby (Mar 9, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> Thank you pelohello and Jace032000! Today's the big day...and I'm about to put some coconut oil to do a detangle/prepoo/HOT.



Happy birthday! #PiecesTeam


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 10, 2014)

ckisland said:


> Froreal3 , Happy Birthday!!!!



Thanks sis! ckisland



growbaby said:


> Happy birthday! #PiecesTeam



Pisces is where it's at! And you know this.


----------



## ojemba (Mar 10, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> Thanks sis! ckisland  Pisces is where it's at! And you know this.



Happy Blated Birthday. Mine is on Thursday.


----------



## isawstars (Mar 10, 2014)

I ended up flat ironing my hair for my roommate's birthday celebration in San Francisco  Definitely spur of the moment but I'm happy I did... I'm thinking I should flat iron more often because the health of my hair is more noticeable when straight... I learned that I have breakage at the front due to my 6 month stretch.  So I'm going to find someone to texlax my hair asap.  I also need a trim but one step at a time lol.

My hair is a lot longer than I thought.  I didn't think this challenge would be realistic for me but I think if I make my goal a few inches AWAY from MBL I could do it... just need to up my moisturizing game.


----------



## silverbuttons (Mar 10, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> Thanks sis! ckisland
> 
> 
> 
> Pisces is where it's at! And you know this.



Happy Birthday! Also #TeamPisces!


----------



## silverbuttons (Mar 10, 2014)

Ceemarie82 said:


> I got Havana twists for the first time today. I'm looking forward to not doing my hair for 6-8 weeks. I felt the shampoo girl was rough with the detangling, and I told her so several times, so let's pray I don't have too much breakage. I keep telling myself, "you have a lot of hair, it doesn't matter if a few snap off"....but I know I'm wrong :/
> 
> View attachment 249045



I love them! I want Havanna Twists too! How long did it take? How are they holding up Ceemarie82 ?


----------



## sgold04 (Mar 10, 2014)

silverbuttons said:


> I love them! I want Havanna Twists too! How long did it take? How are they holding up
> 
> Ceemarie82 ?



She started washing my hair at 1145 and I was out of the shop by 4.  They still look really nice and I'm receiving a lot of compliments, I love them!! 

The Havana hair is stiff (she only dipped the ends), but it doesn't bother me other than I'm not used to the feel. I thought it would feel closer to my natural hair. I don't know if Marley hair is different in terms of texture, BUT I learned that Marley hair is longer (and it's cheaper). My natural hair is 15 inches in most parts, and 17 in others, so I only have about 2-4 inches of twist that is not my hair. I bought waaaay too many packs (8, and she used 3.5-4 since my hair is already thick), so I don't have much longer to use the other packs of hair, I'd probably have to get Havana twists again right after I take these out in May before I "grow out" of them. The stylist said both types of hair are reusable. 

I'm going to start working out in them tomorrow, so I will keep you posted on how they hold up. Feel free to PM me other questions


----------



## jprayze (Mar 10, 2014)

I've been away from the board lately!  Have to catch up!  Happy Birthday to Froreal3!  growbaby sorry about what you went through!  pelohello I was in DC over the weekend too!

I've been enjoying wearing my hair straight and the compliments!  Is that all you?  Is that a weave?  Your hair is as long as a weave?  If I had hair like you, I wouldn't wear a weave!  . I wore my hair flat ironed for 2 weeks and went back and got it done again.  Something I haven't done for a while.  After this I think I will go back to roller sets!

Pics from last flat iron.  I really loved these curls this time around.


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 10, 2014)

^^Pretty! jprayze


----------



## Guinan (Mar 11, 2014)

My hair looks at big frizzy bush. Work has been crazy so I've been neglecting my hair. I was gonna try to cowash it tonight, but I really exhausted. I ran out of my fav moisturizer, so I made a moisturizer mix that prettywitty77, makes for her hair (water, glycerin and Herbal essence hello hydration conditioner). My hair still felt dry. I'm going to continue with the mixture until I re-purchase my moisturizer. 

My biggest problem are my shed hairs. I seem to ALWAYS, finger detangle throughout the day; while at work, watching TV, driving etc... Just today, I was in my hair and instead of gently removing this knot in the back of my head, I ripped it out.


----------



## growbaby (Mar 12, 2014)

Dang ladies we got like 3 more weeks until our 1st update, that came fast.


----------



## jennwantslonghurr (Mar 12, 2014)

I washed and trimmed my hair with the split ender a little while ago. I think I will trim every two months until I notice I can go longer without. Usually,  I wait until 6 months or even 8 like last time smh.

Today my hair felt a little dry.  So, I decided to add a little oil to my hair before showering and used a processing cap without the shower cap. 
My hair is now so soft! I used apricot oil and a little jojoba oil mix. I think I needed a little steam so the oil can actually penetrate.


----------



## jennwantslonghurr (Mar 12, 2014)

Beamodel I think once you mentioned you dc your hair 2x a week. Is that without washing 2x a week? I think I understand a little better now. Is it similar to cowashing but dc makes sure it's penetrated and not coated?  Are you l.p.? Or normal to l.p.?
Tia


----------



## ckisland (Mar 12, 2014)

I know I'm not going to make BSL/MBL this year . . . Things are about to go down in the next few weeks


----------



## Guinan (Mar 12, 2014)

ckisland said:


> I know I'm not going to make BSL/MBL this year . . . Things are about to go down in the next few weeks


 
Are you planning on cutting your hair?


----------



## jennwantslonghurr (Mar 12, 2014)

pelohello said:


> I ran out of my fav moisturizer, so I made a moisturizer mix that prettywitty77, makes for her hair (water, glycerin and Herbal essence hello hydration conditioner). My hair still felt dry. I'm going to continue with the mixture until I re-purchase my moisturizer.



Maybe you can try adding a little oil to the mix? There are lots of recipes online for ideas to tweak her li. It didn't agree with me either but personally I think it's the corn oil in hh.


----------



## ckisland (Mar 12, 2014)

pelohello said:


> Are you planning on cutting your hair?


HEY! HEY!!! Don't be outing me


----------



## MizzBFly (Mar 12, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> Thanks sis! @ckisland
> 
> 
> 
> Pisces is where it's at! And you know this.


 

WOW!!  Happy Belated!!!

so many Piscean ladies in one BSL/MBL 

I celebrated my bday on the 2nd(another Pisces in the house) and was due for a length check, I'm going to wait until May and see what happens.

 Im trying to not stay pressed yall


----------



## ImanAdero (Mar 12, 2014)

growbaby said:


> Dang ladies we got like 3 more weeks until our 1st update, that came fast.



Wow. Maybe I should put my hair away for 3 weeks... I gotta figure out a style or something to do. I'm bored with my hair right now and I know I need some kind of semi-long term protective style. 

Maybe I'll so marley twists or big Senegalese twists...


----------



## Guinan (Mar 13, 2014)

Went to Sally's this morning & bought some curl enhancing smoothie & Eco gel. Did y'all know that Sally's now sells Mizani products!!!

I'm currently tshirt drying my hair. My hair feels soooooo dry & I hd LOTS of breakage I cowash with HE naked moisture cleanse conditioner. My hair feels so much better after using it. I'm going to DC for 30 on heat & then braid it for a braidout 2morrow

I'm excited about the LC coming up growbaby. I was wondering when our LC was coming up.

isawstars, I'm thinking about straightening my hair for this upcoming LC, because I'm afraid of seeing lots of breakage & not knowing it. Prior to you straightening, did you do regular dustings? Do you know what could of caused the breakage?

Have any of y'all ladies done long stretches of not using heat or LC & had success; like minimum breakage?


----------



## isawstars (Mar 13, 2014)

pelohello said:


> isawstars, I'm thinking about straightening my hair for this upcoming LC, because I'm afraid of seeing lots of breakage & not knowing it. Prior to you straightening, did you do regular dustings? Do you know what could of caused the breakage?
> 
> Have any of y'all ladies done long stretches of not using heat or LC & had success; like minimum breakage?



pelohello
No, I didn't do regular dustings before flat ironing.  I had a dry trim in December and that's it... I might get a trim at Great Clips this weekend if I don't make an appointment at a salon.  I'm kinda strapped on cash this month... I swear, it's everyone's birthday this month!

I'm 90% positive my breakage is from not moisturizing my edges + constantly smoothing it back.  I don't use a brush or anything... Just my hands and a scarf!  I recently purchased Oyin's hair dew to replace moisturizing with Wen.  I think my edges need something heavy duty.   I wanted Darcy's Botanical Transitioning cream but I think $9 for shipping ONE 8oz bottle ($12) is ridiculous.  I need to order more products to make it worth it.  

In college, I transitioned from relaxed to texlaxed using sew ins and it was very sucessful.  I'm thinking about installing one eventually.  

Pelohello, have you officially decided you're going natural?  Will this be your first transition?


----------



## Guinan (Mar 13, 2014)

isawstars said:


> pelohello
> No, I didn't do regular dustings before flat ironing.  I had a dry trim in December and that's it... I might get a trim at Great Clips this weekend if I don't make an appointment at a salon.  I'm kinda strapped on cash this month... I swear, it's everyone's birthday this month!
> 
> I'm 90% positive my breakage is from not moisturizing my edges + constantly smoothing it back.  I don't use a brush or anything... Just my hands and a scarf!  I recently purchased Oyin's hair dew to replace moisturizing with Wen.  I think my edges need something heavy duty.   I wanted Darcy's Botanical Transitioning cream but I think $9 for shipping ONE 8oz bottle ($12) is ridiculous.  I need to order more products to make it worth it.
> ...



I haven't decided yet. I've transitioned for 7mths when I was in highschool. Idk want I want 2do yet. Part of me want to stay texlax & part of me want 2 go back 2 natural. I'm so undecided


----------



## isawstars (Mar 14, 2014)

pelohello said:


> I haven't decided yet. I've transitioned for 7mths when I was in highschool. Idk want I want 2do yet. Part of me want to stay texlax & part of me want 2 go back 2 natural. I'm so undecided



pelohello

I'm totally with ya!  Last week I said I'd just transition and become a "heat trained" natural.  But today I called a stylist to get a texlax.  She didn't answer though, so that gives me time to change my mind again


----------



## Angelicus (Mar 14, 2014)

Hey! You all know I don't do challenges but I really really hope this is the year I reach MBL. I am so sick and disgusted of short hair. Regimen is here: http://aceey.wordpress.com/2014/02/28/my-hair-regimen-for-2014/


----------



## kinky curlygenie (Mar 14, 2014)

Angelicus said:


> Hey! You all know I don't do challenges but I really really hope this is the year I reach MBL. I am so sick and disgusted of short hair. Regimen is here: http://aceey.wordpress.com/2014/02/28/my-hair-regimen-for-2014/



You and me both I feel that I have been sick just above BSL like forever and I wear my bra quite low mbl this year would be awesome 

Here is what I'm working with ; ( I've managed to stop the shredding but have since put my hair back into weave lol I do need to invest in some new hair products.  I like the heavier  moisterisers that weigh my hair down a but not found anything just yet

Pics are a rough lc , sorry about the angle and quality as on my phone. It doesn't let me change the angle no matter how much I rotate it


----------



## Guinan (Mar 15, 2014)

Welcome Angelicus


----------



## Guinan (Mar 15, 2014)

I'm soooooo bored today. No plans and no money until pay day. So I decided that I am going to hit the gym and then come back home and do my hair. I think I'll install some curl formers too. I'm going to use the shea moisture curl enhancing smoothie to set the curls. I had planned on DC on sunday but I'm going to do it today. I hate installing curlformers on a Sunday.

Any hair plans this weekend?


----------



## bronxchick (Mar 15, 2014)

pelohello I am about to hit the showers for my weekly hair routine. I can't wait for LC day, I hope I retained something worthwhile.


----------



## Angel of the North (Mar 15, 2014)

bronxchick said:


> pelohello I am about to hit the showers for my weekly hair routine. I can't wait for LC day, I hope I retained something worthwhile.



I'm starting to get excited about the upcoming LC too, I should definitely be able to claim BSL by then but I'm pretty sure that will mean that I would've already passed MBL (low sitting bra; small torso).


----------



## isawstars (Mar 15, 2014)

pelohello

Today's supposed to be wash day but feeling some kind of awful... My roommate just got over strep, I really hope that's not what I'm getting.

My hair is still straight from last Saturday.  I curled them with satin rollers last night but I'm just lounging around the house with my scarf on.  If I go out to the store or something I will  wear a curly, high pony tail with a banana clip.... then back to my scarf!  

I'm so upset I'm sick, my thesis is due Monday


----------



## kinky curlygenie (Mar 15, 2014)

isawstars said:


> pelohello
> 
> Today's supposed to be wash day but feeling some kind of awful... My roommate just got over strep, I really hope that's not what I'm getting.
> 
> ...



Hopefully a good night's sleep will do the trick  hope you feel better


----------



## isawstars (Mar 16, 2014)

kinky curlygenie said:


> Hopefully a good night's sleep will do the trick  hope you feel better



kinky_curlygenie  thank you.  i'm so desperate to feel better... I ate cloves of garlic and soaked in a ginger bath   hopefully it works


----------



## Guinan (Mar 16, 2014)

isawstars, I hope you feel better too. I had strep throat when I was in college and it was no joke. If you notice white pulps in the back of your throat, you should see a doctor.


----------



## Guinan (Mar 16, 2014)

I didn't feel like doing my hair yesterday and I don't think I will be doing my hair today. I just don't feel like it. So I think for the rest of this week, I will be wearing my old braidout with a headband and the length of the hair clipped in the back. After I came back from the gym yesterday, I was exhausted.


----------



## Guinan (Mar 16, 2014)

Changed my mind. Currently DC. Will DC for 2hrs. I found a sewing measuring tape & did a mini LC. I'm 12/13 inches all around (except for my bangs). I need 2b 16in for MBL. Being that close pushed me out of my laziness.


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 16, 2014)

^^You're almost there pelohello

I think my length checks will be in April, August, and December. I don't know why I'm not so into these length checks anymore. I don't feel like my hair growing.


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 16, 2014)

isawstars said:


> @kinky_curlygenie  thank you.  i'm so desperate to feel better... I ate cloves of garlic and soaked in a ginger bath   hopefully it works



isawstars Oooo Strep + a paper = no fun.  Get lots of rest. Take some oil of oregano in a bunch of juice or something too. Feel better soon!


----------



## Angel of the North (Mar 17, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> ^^You're almost there pelohello
> 
> I think my length checks will be in April, August, and December. I don't know why I'm not so into these length checks anymore. I don't feel like my hair growing.



Froreal3 those are my LC months too, I relax around those times and find it easier to do my LCs on the day. I always feel like my hair is not moving but I think I've overcome some sort of hurdle, the last time I got my TU my stylist had to sit down to trim my ends, I left the salon knowing that I had had some sort of increase in length. I felt like I had been cutting off my progress but now I can see the light lol, that's why I've started to get excited about the LCs again, I can't wait to see where I'm at or how far I am from WL 

isawstars I hope you feel better and are able to complete your work, studying is can be difficult at the best of times without adding any ailments.


----------



## jprayze (Mar 19, 2014)

Spring Equinox 3/19 and 3/20...are we trimming?!? Ughhhhh I don't even know if I can get my hair trimmed today or tomorrow.  We will see.


----------



## ImanAdero (Mar 19, 2014)

jprayze said:


> Spring Equinox 3/19 and 3/20...are we trimming?!? Ughhhhh I don't even know if I can get my hair trimmed today or tomorrow.  We will see.



I trimmed in January. I should trim again, but I'm not going to until at least the end of April and just baby the ends of my hair. 

Also I started taking biotin again! Hopefully it does my hair much good. I'm trying to gain some more length! I'm really hoping I can be like 2 inches from WL by June so even if I trim/cut it back a little bit, I'll be still good to get 3 inches by December. 

Plus I'm not trimming before the LC :: lok


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 19, 2014)

jprayze said:


> Spring Equinox 3/19 and 3/20...are we trimming?!? Ughhhhh I don't even know if I can get my hair trimmed today or tomorrow.  We will see.



jprayze I just steamed DC prepping to  Flatiron and lightly dust for the Spring Equinox!


----------



## Jace032000 (Mar 19, 2014)

jprayze said:


> Spring Equinox 3/19 and 3/20...are we trimming?!? Ughhhhh I don't even know if I can get my hair trimmed today or tomorrow.  We will see.



I too trimmed in January---and am not up for trimming again (although my hair could probably use another good trim).


----------



## jprayze (Mar 19, 2014)

Jace032000 said:


> I too trimmed in January---and am not up for trimming again (although my hair could probably use another good trim).



I'm another January trimmer, so I don't need a substantial trim now. 

I'm going to take a LC pic tonight and we will go from there.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 19, 2014)

jprayze said:


> I'm another January trimmer, so I don't need a substantial trim now.
> 
> I'm going to take a LC pic tonight and we will go from there.



Sadly I had to take off 2 inches in January too, needed more off and decided to wait until the spring equinox.  I had initially planned to dust only but I had to even out my hemline.  It looks much better and I can probably wear my hair down again without seeing that darn big hole in the middle of my hemline.  Texlaxing did a doozy...yes I said it, a doozy on my hair.


----------



## silverbuttons (Mar 19, 2014)

Ladies, what is the best way to length check? Wet or dry?


----------



## growbaby (Mar 19, 2014)

silverbuttons said:


> Ladies, what is the best way to length check? Wet or dry?



I don't think it matters, whatever works better for you and what translates your true length better.


----------



## growbaby (Mar 19, 2014)

I relaxed today! No LC pics just yet but check my BSB wet pony ladies!! I'm too excited     

It's not even a low pony **hair flip** lol


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 19, 2014)

silverbuttons said:


> Ladies, what is the best way to length check? Wet or dry?



I don't think it matters,  whichever you do choose just make sure you stick with it.  I don't think switching from wet to dry LC will be accurate.


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 19, 2014)

growbaby said:


> I relaxed today! No LC pics just yet but check my BSB wet pony ladies!! I'm too excited     View attachment 250937
> 
> It's not even a low pony **hair flip** lol



Awesome ponytail growbaby!


----------



## NGraceO (Mar 19, 2014)

growbaby said:


> I relaxed today! No LC pics just yet but check my BSB wet pony ladies!! I'm too excited       It's not even a low pony **hair flip** lol




Gorgeous, gorgeous, GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## mywinborne (Mar 20, 2014)

I broke down and ponytailed rollerset and flat ironed my hair. I know it's uneven, one side always grows longer. And it's kinda forked in the middle. Oh well.  Here's some pics



Forgot to take pic w rollers... Here's after the came out. Ponytails still in.





Combed out.





Flat ironed and bumped. Side view





Back view, excuse the messy bathroom. I hope to get a trim soon to even it out.


----------



## Jace032000 (Mar 20, 2014)

jprayze said:


> I'm another January trimmer, so I don't need a substantial trim now.
> 
> I'm going to take a LC pic tonight and we will go from there.



Patiently waiting so I can gush over your pics!


----------



## Jace032000 (Mar 20, 2014)

growbaby said:


> I relaxed today! No LC pics just yet but check my BSB wet pony ladies!! I'm too excited     View attachment 250937
> 
> It's not even a low pony **hair flip** lol



Get it girl!!!


----------



## isawstars (Mar 20, 2014)

growbaby

looks great!  I'm loving that pony!  I can't wait til I get there.


The stylist FINALLY called me back.  I actually gave up on her and was thinking about calling another salon but I've been looking at the "straight haired naturals" thread for a bit.... I told myself I'd just commit to that now that I understand it, but then the lady called me for an appointment and was like OKAY!  

I need a trim too but I'm kinda nervous.  This will be my first time with her and I hope she isn't scissor happy.  I guess that why I'd like to return to being natural because I have "more" control over it.  But it looks like she has long haired clients which is probably a good sign.  

In another news I co washed yesterday and did a wash n go, "puff."  I did a lazy pre-bed prep via 4 parts, 4 braids.  I used the Oyin's hair dew... although I like it, the smell seems stronger than I recall it being 4 years ago.  I don't think I'll reorder it--too sweet and it doesn't dissipate.


----------



## growbaby (Mar 20, 2014)

Thank you for the compliments ladies!

So here's my LC 11 days early. I did a sad attempt at a roller set silk wrap, my hair got to about what I would call blow dry straight. Though it is very soft  .. Everything is pointing to me being about 1 inch from MBL. Last time I reached it I claimed it at the 8 on my LC shirt, the 11in mark on the measuring tape when I measure the full length of my back, and when my hair was 16 inches. Wellllll I'm at the 7 on the shirt, 10 on the tape, and measuring 15inches  ... ONE MORE INCH  








.
.

ETA: I've been determined to get an inch a month, I was measuring at 13in on January 12th  now at 15in march 20th. Looks like I got my inches!


----------



## Tderham1314 (Mar 21, 2014)

growbaby said:


> Thank you for the compliments ladies!
> 
> So here's my LC 11 days early. I did a sad attempt at a roller set silk wrap, my hair got to about what I would call blow dry straight. Though it is very soft  .. Everything is pointing to me being about 1 inch from MBL. Last time I reached it I claimed it at the 8 on my LC shirt, the 11in mark on the measuring tape when I measure the full length of my back, and when my hair was 16 inches. Wellllll I'm at the 7 on the shirt, 10 on the tape, and measuring 15inches  ... ONE MORE INCH
> 
> ...


Great length!! How do you grow an inch per month?? I have like 5 inches to go for MBL and 7 more inches overall I just don't want to have to wait 2 & 1/2 years! Your hair seems to be in great condition!


----------



## jprayze (Mar 21, 2014)

Here's my LC! For the last month, I wore my hair straight, which seems to have been a problem for me.  I flat ironed twice, but it wasn't the heat!  It's the fact that I use so little product on my hair and scalp when it's straight.  I'm trying to maintain the body and the oils just flatten it out and make it lump.  I'm kinda disappointed with my LC and it makes me see how important my liquid gold sulfur oil is to my consistent growth.

Anyway here goes!!!  Looks like I've got an inch since Jan. 4 in 2.5 months.  I need my growth aid!!!  I'm at BSL again, but I'm disappointed at this LC...gotta hide my hair again.  Then doing too much swangin'!

PS I didn't even trim yesterday :-(

From 11/30 


After trim 



Current LC


----------



## jprayze (Mar 21, 2014)

^^^I think I'm going to have to add some MN to my routine again.  I have about 5 tubes!  I haven't had any adverse affects.


----------



## Guinan (Mar 21, 2014)

Awesome Growth Ladies

I think I'll do my LC this weekend. It will have to be a pull LC, since I'm not using heat. I did a mini LC last week (I forgot to take pics) and I measured at 12-13inches. I'm alittle confused at wear MBL falls on me. I measured my back yesterday and it appears that WL on me will be 19-20inches. So I just  assumed that MBL on me is around 15-16inches. BTW, I'm 5'2. Does that sound right ladies??


----------



## jennwantslonghurr (Mar 21, 2014)

pelohello said:


> Awesome Growth Ladies
> 
> I think I'll do my LC this weekend. It will have to be a pull LC, since I'm not using heat. I did a mini LC last week (I forgot to take pics) and I measured at 12-13inches. I'm alittle confused at wear MBL falls on me. I measured my back yesterday and it appears that WL on me will be 19-20inches. So I just  assumed that MBL on me is around 15-16inches. BTW, I'm 5'2. Does that sound right ladies??



I think that's about right lol. I'm 5 ft 3/4in. My hair behind my hair is 14in and well past my bra strap but 2.5 inches from the bottom of my sports bra... Which is a couple inches from my waist. If I measure from my crown, waist length is 21 inches to the dip of my back. So yea, hopefully as I continue to lose weight I'll have a more definite idea of where my waist is lol.


----------



## jennwantslonghurr (Mar 21, 2014)

My hair grows so crazy... ugh so irritating!  I have all kinds of crazy length ranges but when I trim it grow out crazy again.  My right side in the front is 2 in longer than the left 16 to 14. My back is ridiculous.  Why??? 

I'm not trimming anymore. I'll keep using the split ender until the end of the year and then use the Crea clip and cut across the bottom of my bra. There's no way I'm going further with any of these challenges until I get some uniformity.


----------



## NikkiQ (Mar 21, 2014)

Looking great ladies! You guys are doing wonderfully


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 21, 2014)

I found a way to be even more hair lazy. 

I normally dry DC overnight with AOHSR + grapeseed oil the night before wash day. A few weeks ago I learned by accident that this mixture makes great braidouts. So now I apply some every night and braid my hair. So I'm DCing every night. I don't have to do anything before wash day. I'm so happy. I love being lazy.


----------



## jprayze (Mar 21, 2014)

GettingKinky love that idea!

I'm 1.5 inches from MBL.  Thought I would make it this LC, so I'm definitely shooting for June!

Currently getting a roller set at beauty school.  Pics will follow, of course!

growbaby you never cease to inspire us!


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 21, 2014)

Very inspiring LC pics growbaby and jprayze

 I'm going to post mine after my next flat iron +2 inch trim on April 17th.


----------



## jprayze (Mar 21, 2014)

Roller set...love!  No direct heat on natural hair!  She did that!


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 21, 2014)

jprayze Soo pretty. You are giving me diva with that pic! She did great! She will be a great professional one day I'm sure. 

Wish my hair would get straight from a rollerset. My hair be looking at me like, "Oh, you aint know? "


----------



## isawstars (Mar 21, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> jprayze My hair be looking at me like, "Oh, you aint know? "



Froreal3
Hahaha! 

I know the feeling.


----------



## jprayze (Mar 21, 2014)

isawstars said:


> Froreal3 Hahaha!   I know the feeling.



Y'all are funny!  Hopefully I can get a week out of this!  I told her I would be back on Friday.


----------



## Guinan (Mar 22, 2014)

jprayze, you and your hair look AMAZING!!!! I might have to try some of the beauty schools in my area; especially if they can give me results like that w/o using direct heat.


----------



## Guinan (Mar 22, 2014)

I think I'll wash & DC my hair today. I'm trying to decide if I want to do a braidout or use my curl formers. I'm running out of raw shea butter and I love to seal with shea butter. I have a bottle of coconut oil. Maybe I'll try that and I'll try using my shea moisture curl enhancing smoothie, if I decide to use curlformers.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Mar 22, 2014)

I'm doing an experiment until my next relaxer tu. My hairdresser told me I need to comb my hair daily and wrap at night to remove shed hairs and keep from having bad detangling sessions on wash day. I plan on rollersetting every wash until my next relaxer to see if I my detangling sessions improve. She also notice my hair was a tad thinner in the back from the last time she did my hair probably due to my bad detangling sessions, so I have to do something different.

I'm also committing myself to stop being a pj and stick to a few products and stop switching so much. I like shescentit so far so I think this will be my staple line as well as my brother's shampoo & conditioner line. Hopefully me being consistant with the same products will help too.


----------



## mywinborne (Mar 22, 2014)

Relaxer?? What happened? naturalagain2


----------



## Guinan (Mar 22, 2014)

Man I miss LC with straight hair. I have short stubby arms, so trying 2do a pull test, while taking the pic by urself was alittle hard. I measured @ 13in in the back & 12in in the front. My bang measures @ 5in. I'm going 2 write these measurements down, so that I can see what is my monthly growth rate. Its crazy 2 think that I'm only 3inches from MBL.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Mar 22, 2014)

Hey mywinborne ! It was getting to be too much the longer it got. It would take me forever to do my hair especially because its sooo coily. My two girls are natural (oldest is MBL and the youngest is WL) so I needed something easier for myself. Girl it felt like a weight had been lifted off when I relaxed. I'm not bone straight I'm more texlaxed.


----------



## Jace032000 (Mar 22, 2014)

I did a DC with EVOO and honey yesterday, rinsed out with Rosemary Oil then twisted my hair up with APB's Birthday Cake Hair Cream.  Took my twists down this morning and my hair was incredibly moisturized which is a very rare thing for my low porosity hair.


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 22, 2014)

Jace032000 Seems like APB's stuff works really well for the lo po ladies. 

pelohello coming along nicely! 

Today I cowashed and did a medium protein treatment with Shea Moisture Tahitian Noni & Monoi mask. Used SD Nourish oil on damp hair with APB's Pumpkin Spice Hair Cream on top. Hair is super soft, strong, and pliable.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Mar 23, 2014)

hi ladies. ive not posted in here for a long time ( i just feel like im never gonna make it to bsl as my hair is weard)... i have fine hair and i had damaged crown im still trying to grow back.

today i used direct heat after 4 months post relaxer (stretching yup).

so i washed, conditionned, blow dried,flat ironed, dusted. the thing is as croNw is way shorter its giving this ugly thin look to my hair and i can not style it at all except wearing it up. 
i wonder if j should just cut some more or chop to nl? im even thinking of transitionning again after just 4 months relaxed (ridiculous of me huh).?

i need some advice please , pics:
blow dried:


----------



## coolsista-paris (Mar 23, 2014)

flat ironned (just makes ir flat):

i hate the first pic:







dusted 



here it looks better when strands close together




ok so ive been trying to make thicken (it looks thicker because im stretching)... but i dont know... shoulf i chop off a lot? send le back go nl?


----------



## Saludable84 (Mar 23, 2014)

coolsista-paris said:


> flat ironned (just makes ir flat):  i hate the first pic:  dusted  here it looks better when strands close together  ok so ive been trying to make thicken (it looks thicker because im stretching)... but i dont know... shoulf i chop off a lot? send le back go nl?



I'll post a picture later in RHT of my crown. Don't be defeated by it. It's really not the end of the world. And I say that with sincerity because I felt that way. I just flat ironed (it's in my siggie). 

I washed, conditioned and blow dried on cool. What leave-ins did you use? Then I flat ironed on 320 but you should be using a temperature closer 220-250. You might want to use a spray heat protectant versus a serum (not sure which you are using).


----------



## mywinborne (Mar 23, 2014)

naturalagain2. Hey Girl!  Yeah, I know sometimes I feel like getting one too and I'm just doing one head! Can't imagine 3!  I really want to cut my hair into a bob and grow it out again cuz I think my ends are heat damaged and split... But you know my Hubby... So we will see because I would like to reach a goal first before I do.


----------



## Angelicus (Mar 23, 2014)

Everybody has such nice hair. I want to take a length shot tonight but I wear my hair in curls when I straighten it. I will probably try to just pull one curl down and call it a day.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Mar 24, 2014)

Saludable84 said:


> I'll post a picture later in RHT of my crown. Don't be defeated by it. It's really not the end of the world. And I say that with sincerity because I felt that way. I just flat ironed (it's in my siggie).  I washed, conditioned and blow dried on cool. What leave-ins did you use? Then I flat ironed on 320 but you should be using a temperature closer 220-250. You might want to use a spray heat protectant versus a serum (not sure which you are using).



i dont really ise leave ins because i never kno what to buy. my hair was soft yesterday though, and stilll soft today.
i co washed with apoghee 2 min. felt good.
dc with cholesterol + amla oil
rinsed, added apoghee green tea spray  and ors oil moisturizer, plus ic fantatia serum.

my hair was soooft , no breakage while flat ironning, and it had bounce this morning.

i flat irronned on medium heat


----------



## isawstars (Mar 24, 2014)

Ladies, question!

I have a date tonight that I completely forgot about.  Well, okay it was supposed to be a double date but the other couple is on the verge of breaking up, so me and the guy are going alone... this will be our first date.

My issue is that I'm experiencing breakage... I think it's because I need a trim which I'm getting on Friday.  Should I flat iron my hair?  It was straight when I first met him so I kinda feel like I should, or should I wear it as a wash and go, pulled up?

Ugh.  I should have kept my hair appointment last week.  

I put lots of moisturizer and oil on my ends last night to help with the breakage, I don't know if that'll do anything but I figured just in case.  Thoughts?  I'm gonna start getting ready at 5pm PST, fyi, lol.  I dunno what to do with my hair!


----------



## Guinan (Mar 24, 2014)

isawstars, me personally I would flat iron it. But if you are experiencing(sp) breakage, that might not be a good idea. If you wear a Wng can you wear it out instead of a ponytail. 

Have fun on your date!!!!!


----------



## Jace032000 (Mar 24, 2014)

isawstars said:


> Ladies, question!
> 
> I have a date tonight that I completely forgot about.  Well, okay it was supposed to be a double date but the other couple is on the verge of breaking up, so me and the guy are going alone... this will be our first date.
> 
> ...



Wishing you the best on your date tonight!  Please let us know how it goes (I'm nosey lol).  Anyhoo, I say wear it flat ironed--especially since that's how you looked when you met him.


----------



## isawstars (Mar 24, 2014)

Jace032000 said:


> Wishing you the best on your date tonight!  Please let us know how it goes (I'm nosey lol).  Anyhoo, I say wear it flat ironed--especially since that's how you looked when you met him.





pelohello said:


> isawstars, me personally I would flat iron it. But if you are experiencing(sp) breakage, that might not be a good idea. If you wear a Wng can you wear it out instead of a ponytail.
> 
> Have fun on your date!!!!!



Jace032000 pelohello  Thanks ladies!  Yeah, I'm leaning towards biting the bullet and flat ironing.  Any tips on how to lessen breakage? I think I'm more worried about my hair than the actual date  Hopefully my ends won't look too chewed up.  Any ideas on how to hide that?  Should I roll the ends with my satin rollers?  Hmm...

Well I think I'm going to spend one more hour working on my thesis and get a head start on my hair... that way I can move slowly so I can be twice as gentle to my ends.  This guy better be worth it!


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 24, 2014)

isawstars said:


> Ladies, question!
> 
> I have a date tonight that I completely forgot about.  Well, okay it was supposed to be a double date but the other couple is on the verge of breaking up, so me and the guy are going alone... this will be our first date.
> 
> ...



I would wear the wash n go. Keep it simple. Who cares if your hair was straightened when he first met you. It's still real.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Mar 24, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> I would wear the wash n go. Keep it simple. Who cares if your hair was straightened when he first met you. It's still real.



isawstars  i would also wear the wash and go to stay on the safe side.
with nice big earings


----------



## isawstars (Mar 24, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> I would wear the wash n go. Keep it simple. Who cares if your hair was straightened when he first met you. It's still real.



Froreal3 girl!  you are FOREVER making me laugh 

coolsista-paris Okay, so you gave me an idea... how about this:  I will wash my hair and style it as if I'm going to wear a wash n go.  I will evaluate how it looks as it air dries...  If it looks HAM, I will flat iron.


----------



## BraunSugar (Mar 24, 2014)

Hi guys! I'm checking in! I haven't been on in a while. Dealing with life. Nothing bad.

Anyway, I mentioned a while ago that I wanted to use some semi permanent purple on my hair to make my highlights purple. Well, I did that:





This is how it looked after my first wash. It fades a lot more quickly than red does. It's very light now and will probably be gone before the end of April. The results never fully translated to pictures, but it did come out very well. 

I'm out of MSM. I'll prob order some this week. I am taking multivitamins currently. The back layer of my hair is grazing MBL which is great since I just did that shaping cut recently. I'm probably not going to do an official length check until June. 

Now I'm gonna go back and try to get caught up in this thread.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Mar 24, 2014)

Dear BraunSugar, 

Your Hair Is LIFE! 

-EnExitStageLeft

P.S


----------



## BraunSugar (Mar 24, 2014)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Dear BraunSugar,
> 
> Your Hair Is LIFE!
> 
> ...



Thank you! I love yours too. I blog stalk.


----------



## kinky curlygenie (Mar 24, 2014)

@ braunsugar your hair is looking luscious yummmmmm


----------



## PureSilver (Mar 25, 2014)

Hey buddy BraunSugar.....your hair made my eyes pop. Loving the purple, what did you use?


----------



## isawstars (Mar 25, 2014)

Thanks to my consistent moisturizing and sealing, my hair was was ridiculously moisturized.  Like... It has never felt so soft yet strong during a wash day so I decided to flat iron my hair for the date.  Andddd it was totally worth it.  Putting extra moisturizer and a heavy oil on my hair the night before helped A LOT.

I felt sexy and I could tell it definitely boosted my confidence and flirtiness.  I'm still looking forward to getting a trim on Friday.



Jace032000 said:


> Wishing you the best on your date tonight!  Please let us know how it goes (I'm nosey lol).  Anyhoo, I say wear it flat ironed--especially since that's how you looked when you met him.



Jace032000  the date went extremely well!  He took me to a really nice sushi restaurant and ordered SO MUCH FOOD--I guess he was trying to impress me.  Afterwards we played pool (my suggestion) and we shared a steamy goodnight kiss   He already asked me out ago for next Monday (it's his day off).  Woohoo!


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 25, 2014)

isawstars Good going! Did you take any pics...of your hurr for us?


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 25, 2014)

BraunSugar said:


> Hi guys! I'm checking in! I haven't been on in a while. Dealing with life. Nothing bad.
> 
> Anyway, I mentioned a while ago that I wanted to use some semi permanent purple on my hair to make my highlights purple. Well, I did that:
> 
> ...


----------



## Jace032000 (Mar 25, 2014)

isawstars said:


> Thanks to my consistent moisturizing and sealing, my hair was was ridiculously moisturized. Like... It has never felt so soft yet strong during a wash day so I decided to flat iron my hair for the date. Andddd it was totally worth it. Putting extra moisturizer and a heavy oil on my hair the night before helped A LOT.
> 
> I felt sexy and I could tell it definitely boosted my confidence and flirtiness. I'm still looking forward to getting a trim on Friday.
> 
> ...


 
​ 

Gurrrllll I see you posted this at 0330 AM! LOL! Must've been a really good night. I'm so glad you had a really good time--and a follow-up date!!


----------



## isawstars (Mar 25, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> isawstars Good going! Did you take any pics...of your hurr for us?



Froreal3 haha.  Right when I was posing for a selfie, he called me saying he was almost at my place.  Ya'll aren't missing out on much.  I mean, it looks nice but these ends are holding back my hair's potential.  I will post before and after photos on Friday when I get my trim.  I'm never waiting 4 months to trim ever again!


----------



## isawstars (Mar 25, 2014)

Jace032000 said:


> ​
> 
> Gurrrllll I see you posted this at 0330 AM! LOL! Must've been a really good night. I'm so glad you had a really good time--and a follow-up date!!



Jace032000



Well, if we're gonna get precise about it... I posted at 1:30am in my time zone.  But I know, that's still pretty late for a first date.   Don't you worry, we were both on our best behavior... just didn't want the night to end, I guess.


----------



## BraunSugar (Mar 25, 2014)

PureSilver said:


> Hey buddy BraunSugar.....your hair made my eyes pop. Loving the purple, what did you use?



Hey grow buddy! I used Beyond The Zone Purple Passion and Raspberry Kamikaze.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Mar 25, 2014)

isawstars said:


> Froreal3 girl!  you are FOREVER making me laugh  coolsista-paris Okay, so you gave me an idea... how about this:  I will wash my hair and style it as if I'm going to wear a wash n go.  I will evaluate how it looks as it air dries...  If it looks HAM, I will flat iron.



how did it go???? lol  what did you end up doing?


----------



## coolsista-paris (Mar 25, 2014)

BraunSugar said:


> Hi guys! I'm checking in! I haven't been on in a while. Dealing with life. Nothing bad.  Anyway, I mentioned a while ago that I wanted to use some semi permanent purple on my hair to make my highlights purple. Well, I did that:  http://s1319.photobucket.com/user/emmyrose420/media/purple-highlights4_zps8ff8b786.jpg.html  This is how it looked after my first wash. It fades a lot more quickly than red does. It's very light now and will probably be gone before the end of April. The results never fully translated to pictures, but it did come out very well.  I'm out of MSM. I'll prob order some this week. I am taking multivitamins currently. The back layer of my hair is grazing MBL which is great since I just did that shaping cut recently. I'm probably not going to do an official length check until June.  Now I'm gonna go back and try to get caught up in this thread.



beautiful!


----------



## coolsista-paris (Mar 25, 2014)

coolsista-paris said:


> how did it go???? lol  what did you end up doing?



ete: i realized you answered. great you had s nice tiime. we are waiting for those hair pics. nice flat iron for us to see


----------



## Jace032000 (Mar 25, 2014)

isawstars said:


> @Jace032000
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if we're gonna get precise about it... I posted at 1:30am in my time zone. But I know, that's still pretty late for a first date.  Don't you worry, we were both on our best behavior... just didn't want the night to end, I guess.


 

You've got me rolling over here...my husband is over here looking at me like I'm crazy.     I'm really glad you had a nice time--can't wait for the hair pics!


----------



## NikkiQ (Mar 25, 2014)

*pops out of lurkdom*

1.5" til BSL 

*returns to lurkdom*


----------



## ImanAdero (Mar 25, 2014)

I dunno if I gave my actual LC photo in HERE. 

I'm gonna go ahead and claim MBL. I might recant later and take it back if I get a bout of hairnorexia... But I'm gonna go ahead. 

The tape measure is where my waist is.


----------



## lamaria211 (Mar 26, 2014)

DCing overnight with Bee Mine DC trying to get my hair prepared to be ignored for a while after the new baby gets here


----------



## MileHighDiva (Mar 26, 2014)

lamaria211

When is your baby girl due?

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## Duchess007 (Mar 26, 2014)

Welp.  I haven't been on here in MONTHS due to a terrible end of year at work, which led to me looking for a new job.  I have been in my current job for about a month and life is starting to settle down.  Just in time for the next length check and I predict... no growth.  LOL  

I didn't henna my hair from December to last week and my hair was _definitely_ showing it.  Will do an official length check this weekend and I'm looking forward to lots of pretty hair pics from you ladies!  In the meantime, I will be catching up by reading back over what I've missed since the beginning of the year.

Happy Hump Day!


----------



## Duchess007 (Mar 26, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> @Duchess007 where you at chica?



I'm back girl!  I have missed SO MUCH on this forum.  I'm slowly making my way through the challenge, literally reading every page.  You have been holding it together!  

You must be about done with your Priteva now, right? What's the verdict?


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 26, 2014)

Duchess007 said:


> I'm back girl!  I have missed SO MUCH on this forum.  I'm slowly making my way through the challenge, literally reading every page.  You have been holding it together!
> 
> You must be about done with your Priteva now, right? What's the verdict?



Yay! I have done three months. 1 bottle left.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## Duchess007 (Mar 26, 2014)

BraunSugar said:


> Hi guys! I'm checking in! I haven't been on in a while. Dealing with life. Nothing bad.
> 
> Anyway, I mentioned a while ago that I wanted to use some semi permanent purple on my hair to make my highlights purple. Well, I did that:



GORGEOUS! I loooove your curls.


----------



## Beautifulwildflower (Mar 27, 2014)

BraunSugar said:


> Hi guys! I'm checking in! I haven't been on in a while. Dealing with life. Nothing bad.
> 
> Anyway, I mentioned a while ago that I wanted to use some semi permanent purple on my hair to make my highlights purple. Well, I did that:
> 
> ...






OMGoodness! BraunSugar, You hair looks amazing!!


















_______________________________________

~Current hair length: *BSL first time Nov 2013!! WooHoo!!*:woohoo2:

~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: *Kinky Curly Natural*

~Goal month: Goal reached for BSL in Dec. 2013;  *April 2014 for MBL*

~Post a beginning picture: Starting Dec. 1, 2013. *Updated pics mid January 2014*


----------



## jprayze (Mar 27, 2014)

[USER=64213]Froreal3[/USER];19845081 said:
			
		

> Yay! I have done three months. 1 bottle left.  Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


  We are all waiting to hear your results.  I want to add another Vit to my regimen. 

Hoping to make MBL by June!!!


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 27, 2014)

^^I want MBL by June too jprayze. I was about 3 inches away at my last LC. I don't get average growth of 1/2" per month though...so let's hope this Priteva helped me get closer to average. I'm not looking for 1" per month like most ppl are with vitamins...I'd take 1/2" just fine!


----------



## g.lo (Mar 27, 2014)

Hi all, I haven't been in this thread for donkey years. I have been having a love and hate relationship with my hair and finally decided to cut it.  I will bow out the challenge.
I had a short Devacut.


----------



## NikkiQ (Mar 27, 2014)

g.lo said:


> Hi all, I haven't been in this thread for donkey years. I have been having a love and hate relationship with my hair and finally decided to cut it.  I will bow out the challenge.
> I had a short Devacut.



Very cute cut! Do you plan on maintaining it at that length or grow it out g.lo?

My order of Hairfinity has been shipped so watch out ladies! I'll be joining you soon and bombarding this challenge with daily posts again *insert evil laugh* :angeldevi


----------



## g.lo (Mar 27, 2014)

NikkiQ said:


> Very cute cut! Do you plan on maintaining it at that length or grow it out g.lo?  My order of Hairfinity has been shipped so watch out ladies! I'll be joining you soon and bombarding this challenge with daily posts again *insert evil laugh* :angeldevi



Hey NiqqiQ, no I won't keep it short. I will see the stylist again in 5 six months time for a trim ( unless my ends get bad before).
He made me promise not to cut, trim my own hair anymore and leave it to him, basically we are aiming for this shape (see pic) when my hair gets longer:.
I was really happy with the stylist, he knew what he was doing and used the deva curl products ( which I am thinking of buying, love it)


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 27, 2014)

I have fallen in love with braidouts. And now that I seem to have found the right products and can do it with 2-3 braids this may become my staple style.


----------



## g.lo (Mar 27, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> I have fallen in love with braidouts. And now that I seem to have found the right products and can do it with 2-3 braids this may become my staple style.


----------



## growbaby (Mar 27, 2014)

I can almost taste it...


----------



## NikkiQ (Mar 27, 2014)

Y'all and all this gorgeous hair in this thread!!!!


----------



## brownb83 (Mar 27, 2014)

growbaby said:


> I can almost taste it...



My mouth dropped wide open!!! Gourgeous!!


----------



## growbaby (Mar 27, 2014)

brownb83 said:


> My mouth dropped wide open!!! Gourgeous!!



Thanks girl!!!! 


I'm so excited to see everyone else's LC, only a few more days


----------



## Beautifulwildflower (Mar 27, 2014)

growbaby said:


> I can almost taste it...
> 
> View attachment 251971






I'm with you on that one, ! Your hair looks *FULL and PRETTY*!! I'm gonna try to hold out til June (fingers crossed - ok maybe May) before I do a length check. I did say by April I would Lck, but I want my 3" first!

















_______________________________________

~Current hair length: *BSL first time Nov 2013!! WooHoo!!*:woohoo2:

~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: *Kinky Curly Natural*

~Goal month: Goal reached for BSL in Dec. 2013;  *April 2014 for MBL*

~Post a beginning picture: Starting Dec. 1, 2013. *Updated pics mid January 2014*


----------



## NikkiQ (Mar 27, 2014)

So I'm seeing a few ladies using vitamins and such. What are you guys using and is it working for you? 

(Kinda feels like a question of the day  )


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 27, 2014)

NikkiQ said:


> So I'm seeing a few ladies using vitamins and such. What are you guys using and is it working for you?  (Kinda feels like a question of the day  )



I used to take MSM 2000mg a day. I did that for over a year. I stopped in January for no particular reason and I haven't really noticed a difference.


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 27, 2014)

NikkiQ said:


> So I'm seeing a few ladies using vitamins and such. What are you guys using and is it working for you?
> 
> (Kinda feels like a question of the day  )



I take one hair vitamin (Priteva). The other slew of vitamins are for my general health...not my hair. 

Fish oil, Glucosamine/Chondroiton/MSM, Prenatals, Probiotic Acidophilus, B-complex


----------



## NikkiQ (Mar 27, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> I take one hair vitamin (Priteva). The other slew of vitamins are for my general health...not my hair.
> 
> Fish oil, Glucosamine/Chondroiton/MSM, Prenatals, Probiotic Acidophilus, B-complex



How is the Priteva working? I've never heard of that one. I've been out of the loop so long lol


----------



## Beautifulwildflower (Mar 27, 2014)

NikkiQ said:


> So I'm seeing a few ladies using vitamins and such. What are you guys using and is it working for you?
> 
> (Kinda feels like a question of the day  )




I was taking MSM 3,000mg for about a year or so. This year Biotin 2,000mg, have not been able to replenish my supply yet. Not sure which one worked better, tho. I would only know for sure if I used one at a time.  DE and Bee Pollen I take for overall health as well as for my hair.

















_______________________________________

~Current hair length: *BSL first time Nov 2013!! WooHoo!!*:woohoo2:

~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: *Kinky Curly Natural*

~Goal month: Goal reached for BSL in Dec. 2013;  *April 2014 for MBL*

~Post a beginning picture: Starting Dec. 1, 2013. *Updated pics mid January 2014*


----------



## PureSilver (Mar 28, 2014)

Yessssssssss added biotin to my list of vits. I'm just excited to see where i'll be at in a couple of months.. I usually get great results from biotin.


----------



## jprayze (Mar 28, 2014)

g.lo. I like it!  I always wanted to have a shape when I where my hair curly.

NikkiQ I'm thinking about getting some Hairfinity too.

GettingKinky I absolutely love it!


----------



## NikkiQ (Mar 28, 2014)

jprayze are you still using the MN?


----------



## naturalagain2 (Mar 28, 2014)

NikkiQ said:


> So I'm seeing a few ladies using vitamins and such. What are you guys using and is it working for you?
> 
> (Kinda feels like a question of the day  )



I take New Chapter Whole Vitamins (Every Woman) very good vitamins!
MSM
Fish Oil
I say it's working for me with overall health. I can tell a difference if I miss for a few days. I have hardly any energy.


----------



## Angelicus (Mar 28, 2014)

Everyone, I think I finally made it to BSL. I didn't have time to take a picture this morning after relaxing my hair. I did a big trim before relaxing so I really hope I made it. Will try to take pics tonight with the "length check" shirt from Njoy Essentials.


----------



## NikkiQ (Mar 28, 2014)

Angelicus said:


> Everyone, I think I finally made it to BSL. I didn't have time to take a picture this morning after relaxing my hair. I did a big trim before relaxing so I really hope I made it. Will try to take pics tonight with the "length check" shirt from Njoy Essentials.



 can't wait to see Angelicus. I wish they had a little emoji that twerked lol


----------



## jprayze (Mar 28, 2014)

NikkiQ said:


> jprayze are you still using the MN?



No I haven't used it since the end of the year.


----------



## ImanAdero (Mar 28, 2014)

To answer NikkiQ, I mentioned above I'm taking biotin. My nails are growing in fast and hard so hopefully this'll mean good things for my hair.


----------



## Angelicus (Mar 28, 2014)

Yay! Go me! I looked at my hair in the mirror and it looked BSL. Then I put on my NjoyEssentials length check shirt and my hair stopped between 9-10 when pulled. Go me! Go me! 

I want to rollerset tomorrow and then take pictures!


----------



## Tderham1314 (Mar 29, 2014)

Angelicus said:


> Yay! Go me! I looked at my hair in the mirror and it looked BSL. Then I put on my NjoyEssentials length check shirt and my hair stopped between 9-10 when pulled. Go me! Go me!
> 
> I want to rollerset tomorrow and then take pictures!


Angelicus Congrats! I'm inching my way to BSL too lol! Hopefully we can all make MBL by December!


----------



## Jace032000 (Mar 29, 2014)

NikkiQ said:


> So I'm seeing a few ladies using vitamins and such. What are you guys using and is it working for you?
> 
> (Kinda feels like a question of the day  )



I'm on my first month of Hair Infinity--and within the first week I noticed sprouts of hair growing in areas of my scalp that have been vacant since High School.  I'm not even done with the first month's bottle but I'm pretty sure I've reached an inch of NG.  I'm in the Hair Infinity Challenge and I'm VERY strict on taking my vitamins daily.  I also take pre-natal vitamins and fish oil (not for hair growth).


----------



## isawstars (Mar 30, 2014)

Ladies...

I lost some length but I'm not even upset.  I really needed a heavy trim.  But what I *am* upset about is the fact that I went to San Francisco with my gorgeous styled hair and turned into HAM after 30 minutes in that windy, foggy city.  smh.  I didn't even take a picture beforehand because it was my first time at the salon and I felt self conscious about snapping a photo in front of her.  I'm regretting it now though.

And for those curious, I didn't get a touch up.  I'm still not sure about going natural OR continuing to be texlaxed.  I have, however, decided I am going to take a break from stylists for a while and return to cutting my own hair like before.  Not only to save money, but to regain control.  I think I can still reach BSL by the end of the year.

I'm inbetween CBL and APL now....   Oh well.  On the plus side, my hair is silky straight for my 2nd date on Monday night.

BTW, ya'll need to stop tempting me with these hair vitamins.  I'm paranoid about putting synthetic/unknown things in my body but ya'll make it seem worth it......


----------



## Duchess007 (Mar 30, 2014)

Here's my March LC pic!  I'm at line 7 on my shirt, so I did get a little bit of growth. I think 8 is MBL on me. 





Thinking of doing crochet braids or something for a couple of months.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Lami (Mar 30, 2014)

Hi all!

Duchess007 your hair is so lovely 

I was thinking about hair vitamins too, but I'm too worried about getting spots because my skin does some next level hyperpigmentation that is just fading from my happily departed teenage years.

I decided to mix up my style with some popping colours so I currently have platinum blonde/pink hair hair extensions in. It's not been like this since last summer so I'm gearing up for good weather!


----------



## NikkiQ (Mar 30, 2014)

*double post*


----------



## NikkiQ (Mar 30, 2014)

Greetingd from Puerto Rico ladies!!! Here will Tuesday on a much needed vacation. I'm surrounded by all my hair products I left behind when I moved and so tempted to cowash and do a wash n go. I'll have DH do a length check so I can be in on the next one with you ladies.


----------



## Trackrunnertt (Mar 30, 2014)

~Current hair length: SL
~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Natual 
~Goal month: Dec 2014
~Current reggie and styling choices: wash hair once a week. Moisturize and deal with oil every night . I wouldn't be wearing weave anymore I feel it breaks me hair so I just wear pin ups and buns 
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) I will be using Hairfinity and inversion to hopefully gain an inch a month 
~Post a beginning picture


----------



## MileHighDiva (Mar 30, 2014)

Trackrunnertt

:welcome3: to the board!  That Afro is fierce!


----------



## cherishlove (Mar 30, 2014)

Hi everyone I'm very hair lazy so it's not much to post. I am on track for MBL.  I flat iron my hair every 2 weeks and only use paul mitchell line.  HHG


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 31, 2014)

Trackrunnertt! You're gorgeous and so is your hair! Good luck with your hair goals.

As for me, I don't think Priteva has worked the way I wanted it to.  I picked Priteva because it seemed to work without causing skin issues. Yes, I'm a slow grower, but I have only retained about an inch since the end of December. Nothing in my reggie has changed. That is with sulfur use as well. 

I'm going to switch to Manetabolism vitamins next. I will give them about two months. If I don't see anything over my typical Spring spurt, I will forget about the dedicated hair vitamins and just kim with my regla ol' vitamins and sulfur.


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 31, 2014)

Trackrunnertt your fro is awesome and you have a beautiful face. 

I'm really on a braidout kick, but I need an anti frizz product. I have 2 serums chi silk infusion and loreal eversleek, a cone free serum. What do you all recommend?  It's the rainy season and I need help.


----------



## growbaby (Mar 31, 2014)

Check-in/Update time! Where y'all at?


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 31, 2014)

^^So I got the Manetabolism vitamins. I liked the ingredients. I'll see if Manetabolism helps in the next couple months. :crossfingers:


----------



## Duchess007 (Mar 31, 2014)

Welcome, Trackrunnertt! 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## bronxchick (Mar 31, 2014)

Hey ladies,


I am air-drying in preparation for the flat iron to do my LC. I'll post pics when I'm done.

Why am I so nervous?!!!???!!!???


----------



## NikkiQ (Mar 31, 2014)

What do you guys plan on doing once you hit MBL? Fierce braid out? Flat iron? Roller set?


----------



## Beautifulwildflower (Mar 31, 2014)

isawstars said:


> Ladies...
> 
> I lost some length but I'm not even upset.  I really needed a heavy trim.  But what I *am* upset about is the fact that I went to San Francisco with my gorgeous styled hair and turned into HAM after 30 minutes in that windy, foggy city.  smh.  I didn't even take a picture beforehand because it was my first time at the salon and I felt self conscious about snapping a photo in front of her.  I'm regretting it now though.
> 
> ...






Ooooo, isawstars don't let the synthetic vitamins deter you . There are natural vitamins that are full of plants, fruits, minerals etc without all the synthetic additives. They are often sold at health food stores and vitamin shops. You could also look for a licensed herbalist (I have one). You just have to do a little searchin' and question askin' to find the right vitamins for you  .

















_______________________________________

~Current hair length: *BSL first time Nov 2013!! WooHoo!!*:woohoo2:

~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: *Kinky Curly Natural*

~Goal month: Goal reached for BSL in Dec. 2013;  *April 2014 for MBL*

~Post a beginning picture: Starting Dec. 1, 2013. *Updated pics mid January 2014*


----------



## bronxchick (Mar 31, 2014)

Okay, here goes:

My first pic is from the last week of December 2013. I still see the issues in the crown area and I can also tell that the ponytail holders must go!

I'm going to ask DH to take a better pic, but I also need a trim.


----------



## NikkiQ (Mar 31, 2014)

Though I'm not officially a part of this challenge, I figured I'd participate in the LC since I bombard you guys with questions and such lol


----------



## trendsetta25 (Mar 31, 2014)

I washed and deep conditioned my hair last night. I then blow dried half of the back of my hair and then flat ironed. This time I measured my length by using a ruler instead of just my length check shirt because I feel like I'm tilting my head when I measure. Here's my progress pic:








Hubby wasn't home so I tried my best to take this pic


----------



## isawstars (Apr 1, 2014)

Before trim



After trim



Ladies, did I lose much length? I feel like I did but when I look at my pictures i can't  tell. Maybe I just did a poor job flat ironing my new growth?

If I can just make it to BSL by December,  I'll be happy.

EDIT:  Sorry, the photos are sideways, I don't know how to fix that on my phone 

Sent from my LG G2 via LHCF app


----------



## kinky curlygenie (Apr 1, 2014)

Looking good Ladies 

I've had a bit of a trim because my ends were feeling a little let's say tired lol I think it's what I needed feels a lot healthier. Although that could be the DE that I'm taking.  I am going to buy some rollers come this weekend and experiment with roller setting as I don't want to straighten just yet. 

Ladies if you have any information on what kind of rollers I should get?!


----------



## kinky curlygenie (Apr 1, 2014)

isawstars said:


> Before trim
> 
> After trim
> 
> ...



After pic doesn't look like you've lost any length really. Thats why I try keep comparison pics in the same t-shirt so I can gage whether any growth is there


----------



## PureSilver (Apr 1, 2014)

I have a feeling i'm already at BSL but with this plague of SSK i'm not so sure, plus i need a good good trim of at least 1.5'' but i'll see whats up after i relax on Saturday. I'll post pics too.


----------



## isawstars (Apr 1, 2014)

kinky curlygenie said:


> After pic doesn't look like you've lost any length really. Thats why I try keep comparison pics in the same t-shirt so I can gage whether any growth is there



kinky curlygenie Good point.  Maybe I should make a length T shirt like other ladies have.


----------



## kinky curlygenie (Apr 1, 2014)

isawstars said:


> kinky curlygenie Good point.  Maybe I should make a length T shirt like other ladies have.



Yeah or buy a basic stripey tshirt that's what I plan to do I have lost my other one


----------



## Duchess007 (Apr 1, 2014)

^^Thats what I did, too. Just went to Goodwill and got a shirt for a dollar or so. I kept losing track of it until I finally realized I should just keep it with my hair stuff. 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Tderham1314 (Apr 1, 2014)

No length check for me this time since I'm still in box braids, but I think I'm making progress. I'm hoping to keep these at least until mid May then maybe spoil myself with a flexi rod set!

Froreal3 Im sorry to hear that! Have you tried protective styling at all? There's this channel on youtube afrolengths and all they do is protective style and their hair is sooo long! Hope this helps!


----------



## NikkiQ (Apr 1, 2014)

Took my first dosage of Hairfinity. Perfect day to start. First of the month and the day after an official length check. I'll check my progress (if any) at the end of the month and decide if they're worth reordering.


----------



## Froreal3 (Apr 2, 2014)

Tderham1314 said:


> No length check for me this time since I'm still in box braids, but I think I'm making progress. I'm hoping to keep these at least until mid May then maybe spoil myself with a flexi rod set!
> 
> Froreal3 Im sorry to hear that! Have you tried protective styling at all? There's this channel on youtube afrolengths and all they do is protective style and their hair is sooo long! Hope this helps!



Tderham1314 I ps every day.


----------



## Tderham1314 (Apr 2, 2014)

Froreal3 Oh! Have you tried keeping it for a month or two at a time? I heard it gives your hair a chance to rest and grow so the ends don't break. It has been the main reason for my hair growth this past year. For the longest time I couldn't get past nl!


----------



## NikkiQ (Apr 2, 2014)

Froreal3 what type of PS do you do? Maybe the daily manipulation is too much.


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 2, 2014)

NikkiQ said:


> What do you guys plan on doing once you hit MBL? Fierce braid out? Flat iron? Roller set?



I want to do all of the above and wear my hair out the majority of the time, but in reality I'm so hair lazy that I'll probably still bun most of the time. I managed to wear a braidout 6 days last week, but this week it's been all buns. I never have the energy at night to braid my hair. And I only need 2 braids for a good braidout. I'm just way too lazy.


----------



## Froreal3 (Apr 2, 2014)

Tderham1314 said:


> Froreal3 Oh! Have you tried keeping it for a month or two at a time? I heard it gives your hair a chance to rest and grow so the ends don't break. It has been the main reason for my hair growth this past year. For the longest time I couldn't get past nl!





NikkiQ said:


> Froreal3 what type of PS do you do? Maybe the daily manipulation is too much.



My hair is in twists braided up or in twists bunned up. This is with my own hair. I redo my hair weekly. I joined the Crown & Glory challenge, but with my own hair. I lasted a month in the braids (which look terribly anorexic on my low density hair). I haven't gotten extensions since I started my hhj.


----------



## keranikki (Apr 2, 2014)

I've been missing in action for a minute! It's going to take me a while to go through all of these posts. I hope everyone is doing well! It seems I missed the length check, but I'll try to post a pic later on this week.


----------



## NikkiQ (Apr 2, 2014)

Took my puff down, moisturized and put in 2 braids. After playing around with the braids a bit, I decided to pin it up in the back and wear it like that to work tomorrow. Now...it may look terrible when I attempt it in the morning, but its worth a try


----------



## growbaby (Apr 2, 2014)

NikkiQ said:


> Took my puff down, moisturized and put in 2 braids. After playing around with the braids a bit, I decided to pin it up in the back and wear it like that to work tomorrow. Now...it may look terrible when I attempt it in the morning, but its worth a try



That's EXACTLY what I did last night/today


----------



## Mokee (Apr 3, 2014)

~Current hair length
Between APL & BSL

~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd
Transitioning hair

~Goal month 
Under BSL by December 2014

~Current reggie and styling choices 
Wear full cap/ lace front wigs 3 weeks out of month with full beehive braid underneath.  
spray hair daily in braids with homemade braid spray.  moisturize scalp as needed.  
1 week out of month take braids out and let hair rest. (Bunning it during the 7 day span).  
Swear by Jane Carter products.  
Low manipulation/ no heat styles.

~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL/MBL? 
Continue to wear wigs for growth retention & low manipulation/ no heat

~Post a beginning picture


Looking forward to this challenge with you lovely ladies!!! & all the hairporn lol .


----------



## NikkiQ (Apr 3, 2014)

Yeah so this morning's style didn't end up quite the way I expected and it's all my fault. My part down the middle of my head was so wonky that it looked crazy so I nixed that idea. Did 2 flat twists in the front and braid out pony in the back.


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 3, 2014)

NikkiQ said:


> Took my puff down, moisturized and put in 2 braids. After playing around with the braids a bit, I decided to pin it up in the back and wear it like that to work tomorrow. Now...it may look terrible when I attempt it in the morning, but its worth a try



I did something similar this week. I found a style called a double rope twist bun. I wore it 3 days this week but I had to redo it every morning.


----------



## NikkiQ (Apr 3, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> I did something similar this week. I found a style called a double rope twist bun. I wore it 3 days this week but I had to redo it every morning.



Okay GettingKinky now that is just too gorgeous! Mine looked NOTHING like that :lachen'


----------



## Jace032000 (Apr 3, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> I did something similar this week. I found a style called a double rope twist bun. I wore it 3 days this week but I had to redo it every morning.



So pretty!!! Can't wait until I can do this with my hair.


----------



## Duchess007 (Apr 3, 2014)

Love it, GettingKinky! 

I was sporting a fuzzy 2-strand-twist bun today. I fell asleep without putting my twists up. There was just no saving them this morning. :-D

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3 (Apr 3, 2014)

Did a light protein dc, then cowashed my twists with some SSI Avocado, removed them, moisturized, sealed, put hair in two braids on either side of my head. Will wear it out in a puff tomorrow.


----------



## NikkiQ (Apr 4, 2014)

Thoroughly looking forward to wash day on Saturday. Now that I'm finally settled in my own place, I can try to get back into my weekly routine. I might attempt to do a bit more cowashing this summer too.


----------



## NGraceO (Apr 4, 2014)

NikkiQ said:


> Thoroughly looking forward to wash day on Saturday. Now that I'm finally settled in my own place, I can try to get back into my weekly routine. I might attempt to do a bit more cowashing this summer too.



Own place! Congrats!!


----------



## GrowAHead (Apr 4, 2014)

My April 1st length check - somewhere between bsl and mbl

Hhj ladies


----------



## ojemba (Apr 4, 2014)

Today is my 2 years post BC last night I did my first flat iron and did an amazing trim and shape up.. Sorry for all the pics I'm just excited I've come this far. 
View attachment 253345 View attachment 253347 View attachment 253351 View attachment 253353 View attachment 253355


----------



## jprayze (Apr 4, 2014)

ojemba said:


> Today is my 2 years post BC last night I did my first flat iron and did an amazing trim and shape up.. Sorry for all the pics I'm just excited I've come this far.



Yes!!!  Honey I love your pics!  The highlights. Just beautiful!


----------



## jprayze (Apr 4, 2014)

Well I've been wearing this twistout 3 days.  Not a whole lot of structure to it actually it's kinda wild.  I haven't been retwisting at night.  However more men have been giving me compliments this wk than when I wear my hair straight.  Interesting.  Guess I will Cowash and do it all over again.  Have a great weekend ladies!


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 4, 2014)

GrowAHead-  you look like your are pretty much already MBL. 

ojemba- congrats on 2 years your hair is just beautiful 

jprayze- I love your twist out!


----------



## Froreal3 (Apr 4, 2014)

ojemba said:


> Today is my 2 years post BC last night I did my first flat iron and did an amazing trim and shape up.. Sorry for all the pics I'm just excited I've come this far.
> View attachment 253345 View attachment 253347 View attachment 253351 View attachment 253353 View attachment 253355



You are GIVING IT! ojemba. Love the highlights. They got your hair really bouncy and nice. Looks great!


----------



## ojemba (Apr 5, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> You are GIVING IT! ojemba. Love the highlights. They got your hair really bouncy and nice. Looks great!



Thanks much!!


----------



## ojemba (Apr 5, 2014)

jprayze said:


> Yes!!!  Honey I love your pics!  The highlights. Just beautiful!



Thanks Lady.


----------



## NikkiQ (Apr 5, 2014)

Oh yall are showing up and showing out with this fierce hair up in here!!!!


----------



## PureSilver (Apr 5, 2014)

jprayze ojemba both your hairs are so beautiful. ojemba i love your highlights and thickness. 

jprayze how has the inversion helped your goals....share with us in the thread. I love your curls


----------



## lamaria211 (Apr 5, 2014)

Babys here, baby's here baby's here!!!


----------



## Duchess007 (Apr 5, 2014)

lamaria211 said:


> Babys here, baby's here baby's here!!!



CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!! She's perfect!  

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 5, 2014)

lamaria211 she is too precious!!!!


----------



## NikkiQ (Apr 5, 2014)

lamaria211 said:


> Babys here, baby's here baby's here!!!



She is ADORABLE!!!!


----------



## kinky curlygenie (Apr 5, 2014)

lamaria211 she is absolutely gorgeous mashes me all broody *quickly exits thread


----------



## jprayze (Apr 5, 2014)

PureSilver said:


> jprayze ojemba both your hairs are so beautiful. ojemba i love your highlights and thickness.  jprayze how has the inversion helped your goals....share with us in the thread. I love your curls



Hey PureSilver I have never tried inversion.


----------



## PureSilver (Apr 5, 2014)

jprayze.....oh i thought i've seen you in the thread. Maybe it was someone with a similar name, either way i love your curls. It would be nice to have you in the challenge.


----------



## PureSilver (Apr 5, 2014)

lamaria211 she is really sweet. Congrats on the new baby.


----------



## Kerryann (Apr 5, 2014)

Hey guys its been a while....I need to get some braids


----------



## coolsista-paris (Apr 5, 2014)

lamaria211 said:


> Babys here, baby's here baby's here!!!



awww so cute!!!!! congrats  

time goes by... mine are now coming to 3 and 6. 

i remember them tiny like that .   enjoy!


----------



## coolsista-paris (Apr 5, 2014)

Kerryann said:


> Hey guys its been a while....I need to get some braids



now that is a lot of hair!! lucky woman!

i also would like braids.... im fed up


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Apr 6, 2014)

lamaria211 said:


> Babys here, baby's here baby's here!!!



Congratulations Lamaria!!! She's gorgeous!!


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Apr 6, 2014)

Ive been way too busy here lately changing careers but I haven't been neglecting my hair!! I've been braiding up and wigging it. I need a recent length check photo but I have two I'll post now.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Apr 6, 2014)

My current wig







On this last one I took down my wig braids and got a nice braidout from it.


----------



## NikkiQ (Apr 6, 2014)

Wash day is underway and it feels amazing! Clarified for the first time in months and my scalp is thanking me for it. Currently DCing. Gonna just detangle and braid it up.


----------



## Tderham1314 (Apr 6, 2014)

NikkiQ said:


> Wash day is underway and it feels amazing! Clarified for the first time in months and my scalp is thanking me for it. Currently DCing. Gonna just detangle and braid it up.


NikkiQ I have a love/hate relationship with wash day lol. On one end I love doing my hair but the hours and detangling are what get me! Have fun!


----------



## jprayze (Apr 6, 2014)

[USER=31551]KaramelDiva1978[/USER];19893623 said:
			
		

> My current wig  On this last one I took down my wig braids and got a nice braidout from it.



Love the wig and the braidout.  What's the name of the wig?


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 6, 2014)

GUESS WHO'S BACK?!?!?!? ^_^


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 6, 2014)

lamaria211 said:


> Babys here, baby's here baby's here!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 253573
> ...




OMG I SHOWED UP JUST IN TIME!!!!!


----------



## NikkiQ (Apr 6, 2014)

Twisted the hair up after detangling and when I went to take a pic of them, the blinding sight of my roots smacked me in the face. The struggle is REAL yall! Time for another refresher.


----------



## growbaby (Apr 7, 2014)

Yesterday made 100 days since I last flat ironed/put heat on my hair  feeling a little accomplished


----------



## isawstars (Apr 7, 2014)

growbaby said:


> Yesterday made 100 days since I last flat ironed/put heat on my hair  feeling a little accomplished



Whoaaa, congrats!

I need to give my hair a short break from flat ironing. 

Update: Today was wash day... I'm starting to get lazy again ladies!  fortunately, I still DCed under the dryer but protective styling?  BLAH!  I did a wash n go puff (similar to my siggie) I dunno what I'll do with it tomorrow.  My laziness makes me realize I need to install a sew in ASAP.

I ordered a sample of senghori shells natural rhythm.  I hope it's a good match.  I want something realistic and easy to blend.


----------



## Froreal3 (Apr 7, 2014)

lamaria211 Your sweetheart is adorable! Congrats! She is gonna be one pampered, protected little princess I'm sure! Have you decided on the reggie yet? Like I said, she won't need much just yet, but a good cowash every couple weeks. I'm so happy she has her own little products already! 

Kerryann Love the fullness of your fro!

Mz.MoMo5235 Welcome back!

KaramelDiva1978 Cute wig!


----------



## Duchess007 (Apr 7, 2014)

While detangling my hair yesterday, the word "relaxer" popped into my head and it's been bouncing around in there ever since. Somebody talk me down!


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 7, 2014)

Duchess007 what made you stop relaxing?  Just remember all the reasons you wanted to go natural in the first place. Are all those reasons still valid for you?

I just washed my hair this morning and it felt so good. I used a lot of product last week so my scalp needed a good scrubbing. Now I'm damp bunning.


----------



## ojemba (Apr 7, 2014)

For my 3rd year natural I'm going on a 99% PS with my homemade wigs. I'm getting a weave next week but once that's out I'll return to using wigs.


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 7, 2014)

No more pictures of your gorgeous hair for a year ojemba?


----------



## Duchess007 (Apr 7, 2014)

GettingKinky, I hated how thin my hair looked and it didn't hold up to much handling.  I also got tired of the upkeep.  

Thank you for replying!  I definitely think natural is more flexible, but detangling is the DEVIL.


----------



## Beautifulwildflower (Apr 7, 2014)

Duchess007 said:


> While detangling my hair yesterday, the word "relaxer" popped into my head and it's been bouncing around in there ever since. Somebody talk me down!





Duchess007, I soooooo feel your pain ! Texlaxing keeps hovering around in my brain , but GettingKinky is right, remember why you started your natural hair journey in the first place. I have to remind myself when I was relaxed I still had detangling issues, I had to be even more careful then and my hair still fell out anyway. SMH!

















_______________________________________

~Current hair length: *BSL first time Nov 2013!! WooHoo!!*:woohoo2:

~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: *Kinky Curly Natural*

~Goal month: Goal reached for BSL in Dec. 2013;  *April 2014 for MBL*

~Post a beginning picture: Starting Dec. 1, 2013. *Updated pics mid January 2014*


----------



## ojemba (Apr 7, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> No more pictures of your gorgeous hair for a year ojemba?



I'll do a LC at 6 months.


----------



## Duchess007 (Apr 7, 2014)

Thanks, @Beautifulwildflower! You're right. My relaxed hair was the same way - it broke off at the slightest thing. I just need to figure out a new detangling system because the SSKs are getting out of control.


----------



## NikkiQ (Apr 7, 2014)

That twist out came out a hot mess. Won't be using that Beautiful Textures gel crap for twists again.


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Apr 8, 2014)

I've been mia in this thread, got a lot of catching up to do. Hope everyone is making good progress.

OAN, a chunk of my hair is a wee bit past BSL and 2 other chunks are at BSL.. Sue me stone me yall but I'm claiming it goshdarnit! 

P.S. I'll post some pics when I can get SO to finally take them


----------



## Beautifulwildflower (Apr 8, 2014)

Duchess007 said:


> Thanks, @Beautifulwildflower! You're right. My relaxed hair was the same way - it broke off at the slightest thing. I just need to figure out a new detangling system because the SSKs are getting out of control.



Check out this article Duchess007,  http://blackgirllonghair.com/2012/03/fairy-knots-cures-and-prevention/ you might find something useful to minimize this annoyance. I oil my ends with castor oil almost nightly if I wear my hair out.


















_______________________________________

~Current hair length: *BSL first time Nov 2013!! WooHoo!!*:woohoo2:

~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: *Kinky Curly Natural*

~Goal month: Goal reached for BSL in Dec. 2013;  *April 2014 for MBL*

~Post a beginning picture: Starting Dec. 1, 2013. *Updated pics mid January 2014*


----------



## Duchess007 (Apr 8, 2014)

NikkiQ said:


> That twist out came out a hot mess. Won't be using that Beautiful Textures gel crap for twists again.



LOL. Girl I have been there. A few months ago, I did a roller set that was a HAM.  There is nothing worse than spending all day on a style that doesn't pan out.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ (Apr 8, 2014)

Bought some Herbal Essence condish on my lunch break today. Time to cowash this crunch mess out of my hair!


----------



## Lami (Apr 8, 2014)

I did a length check! Although my hair is not straightened, just airdried from a previous wash day. I thought my growth rate was quite slow but I also forgot that I'm short, so a little goes a long way. It's cool to see my hair moving down my tattoo  I think I'll trim my hair because those straggly ends are not a good look. The ends are not actually damaged, just thin from broken hairs. I don't know how much to cut off next time I relax/trim... help?

EDIT: Oh, and this is growth from mid-Nov to now.


----------



## Duchess007 (Apr 8, 2014)

Beautifulwildflower said:


> Check out this article Duchess007,  http://blackgirllonghair.com/2012/03/fairy-knots-cures-and-prevention/ you might find something useful to minimize this annoyance. I oil my ends with castor oil almost nightly if I wear my hair out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you so much! 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## growbaby (Apr 9, 2014)

Was thinking about straightening so I was looking at my ends to do S&D after 15 mins I gave up after finding NO SPLITS. I haven't trimmed since dec. straighten? Hell no why ruin this progress.


----------



## NikkiQ (Apr 9, 2014)

Put my hair in 2 of the saddest excuse of french braids last night, but you bet your butt they're still in and under my wig today


----------



## Tderham1314 (Apr 9, 2014)

Just checking in, finally made a lc shirt so I can track my progress and not estimate. Still waiting for May 15 to take my box braids out. Trying to keep up with my moisture and Peppermint oil routine. Can't wait to take down my hair and see my progress!


----------



## ImanAdero (Apr 9, 2014)

I think I'm going to start trying tea rinses...

I feel like my hair is coming out in. Chunks. I was too lazy to do it before, but now...

And it might just be my imagination, or maybe I'm thinking/noticing more... But my hair FEELS thin. 

When I co washed today I only needed 3 sections. 3 sections on my head?! Unheard of prior to these past few months. 

Is it possible that biotin makes you shed as opposed to grow? I started taking it maybe 20 days ago. 

I dunno... Black tea rinses chalk be tried.


----------



## ImanAdero (Apr 9, 2014)

Mandatory positive, I will definitively call myself MBL now...

I know I'll need a trim in May and probably will before my weave install (which I will make sure my stylist doesn't do too tight)... But for now I AM MBL.


----------



## isawstars (Apr 9, 2014)

ImanAdero  congrats!! pics?? lol

Well, I'm realizing that breakage has definitely dissipated since my trim a couple weeks ago.  My ends are still feeling rough which makes me wonder if they're dry or fried or, I need to cut more off?  I've been using satin rollers at night they still feel like they need a trim.  Oh well, I'm not cutting off anymore.


----------



## ImanAdero (Apr 10, 2014)

isawstars said:


> ImanAdero  congrats!! pics?? lol  Well, I'm realizing that breakage has definitely dissipated since my trim a couple weeks ago.  My ends are still feeling rough which makes me wonder if they're dry or fried or, I need to cut more off?  I've been using satin rollers at night they still feel like they need a trim.  Oh well, I'm not cutting off anymore.



It's the same as my previous length check like a week ago lol, BUT it SEEMS longer to me. So I'll take the progress.


----------



## Beautifulwildflower (Apr 10, 2014)

NikkiQ said:


> Put my hair in 2 of the saddest excuse of french braids last night, but you bet your butt they're still in and under my wig today




 Ha ha ha! @ NikkiQ, I hear ya. Twelve braids for me and I'm wiggling it too!


















_______________________________________

~Current hair length: *BSL first time Nov 2013!! WooHoo!!*:woohoo2:

~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: *Kinky Curly Natural*

~Goal month: Goal reached for BSL in Dec. 2013;  *April 2014 for MBL*

~Post a beginning picture: Starting Dec. 1, 2013. *Updated pics mid January 2014*


----------



## Beautifulwildflower (Apr 10, 2014)

I did some research and thinking about continuing heat training, started two weeks ago. I really need my zz curls a little more manageable. It takes sooooo long to do my hair .

Does anyone do heat training or thought about it?















_______________________________________

~Current hair length: *BSL first time Nov 2013!! WooHoo!!*:woohoo2:

~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: *Kinky Curly Natural*

~Goal month: Goal reached for BSL in Dec. 2013;  *April 2014 for MBL*

~Post a beginning picture: Starting Dec. 1, 2013. *Updated pics mid January 2014*


----------



## lamaria211 (Apr 10, 2014)

DCing with mizani Hydrafuse under a heating cap for 30 min. Gonna rebraid and air dry


----------



## isawstars (Apr 10, 2014)

Beautifulwildflower
I plan on heat training too!  I'm transitioning back to natural.  I liked being natural but I think I will enjoy it more if I'm not afraid of heat this time around.



Beautifulwildflower said:


> I did some research and thinking about continuing heat training, started two weeks ago. I really need my zz curls a little more manageable. It takes sooooo long to do my hair .
> 
> Does anyone do heat training or thought about it?


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 10, 2014)

I had a really petty hair dream. In real life I am planning to get a 1-2 inch trim next week. Also in real life my sisters have hair that is a lot shorter than mine. 

In my dream I was visiting my sisters and they were showing me how their hair was just as long as mine. And then I called my stylist to cancel my appointment. 

When I woke up I was so relieved to realize that it was just a dream and I can go ahead with my planned trim. How petty am I?


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 10, 2014)

I need to do a length check.  I'm hovering above bsl I believe.  Sticking with my org reggie.  Except I did add (just like 2days ago) doo grow thickening something.  I feel like my hair has thinned out and I'm not cool with that.


----------



## Tderham1314 (Apr 11, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> I had a really petty hair dream. In real life I am planning to get a 1-2 inch trim next week. Also in real life my sisters have hair that is a lot shorter than mine.
> 
> In my dream I was visiting my sisters and they were showing me how their hair was just as long as mine. And then I called my stylist to cancel my appointment.
> 
> When I woke up I was so relieved to realize that it was just a dream and I can go ahead with my planned trim. How petty am I?



Lol! I thought I was the only one who has hair dreams. Mine are usually of it being super long! Can't wait till it's reality  !


----------



## Angelicus (Apr 11, 2014)

... Time to get even... My left front quadrant grows so slowly. It needs to catch up with the rest. Please grow faster.


----------



## NikkiQ (Apr 11, 2014)

Got brave and bought products for a wash n go. We'll see how that goes and if I'll be kicking myself in the butt for spending money on it.


----------



## jprayze (Apr 11, 2014)

Been doing this kinda messy bun/puff all week and I LOVE it for some reason.  So carefree and I can use all my growth aids without worries of reversion or my hair being weighed down  (been using liquid gold sulfur in the am and MN at nite).  Its been over a week since a wash and my hair and scalp is ready!  I want to straighten, but I'm not sure when.  My schedule is hectic and it seems to be saving my hair from the heat, just because I don't have time!  This year I've been doing 1 a month heat styling so far.

Btw...Senegalese twists are in my future soon...time to hide my hair.


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 11, 2014)

Very cute jprayze. 

What did you get for your wash n go? NikkiQ


----------



## NikkiQ (Apr 11, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> Very cute jprayze.
> 
> What did you get for your wash n go? NikkiQ



GettingKinky I picked up KKNT and SM curling souffle or however you spell it lol


----------



## Duchess007 (Apr 11, 2014)

Angelicus, mine is the crown. :-( It's annoying that hair doesn't grow at the same rate in different areas of the scalp!

My crown also has the densest, tightest curls. I have like three curl patterns all over. It's mayhem up there.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 11, 2014)

NikkiQ said:


> @GettingKinky I picked up KKNT and SM curling souffle or however you spell it lol




I love the sm curling souffle 

Has just enough hold to prevent frizz during monsoon with out having my head all crunchy


----------



## NikkiQ (Apr 12, 2014)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> I love the sm curling souffle
> 
> Has just enough hold to prevent frizz during monsoon with out having my head all crunchy



I hope the SM and KCKT get along in a wash n go. I didn't wanna spend $16 on the KCCC.


----------



## ImanAdero (Apr 12, 2014)

Did a search and destroy...

Saw some splits were mid shaft, but oh well. I'll have my stylist tell me what I should really do about my hair next month. 

Put my hair in twists after the search and destroy. Next week I'll use the ApHogee 2 Step to get this breakage in order.


----------



## NikkiQ (Apr 12, 2014)

Wash n go was shaping up to be a complete disaster so I tried to salvage it by putting in flat twists with bantu knots on the end. Should be interesting to take down later.


----------



## silenttullip (Apr 12, 2014)

I'd love to jump in... I haven't been on here in forever but I missed ya'll 

~Current hair length - BSL V sides a tad pass APL
~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd - natural
~Goal month - Hoping to get it by Dec 31 FULL BSL and the back MBL
~Current reggie and styling choices - twist outs and braided root twists
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL/MBL? increasing my moisturizing and sealing and deep conditioning and sticking to my reggie
~Post a beginning picture

Taken March 10th 2014


----------



## Duchess007 (Apr 12, 2014)

NikkiQ said:


> Wash n go was shaping up to be a complete disaster so I tried to salvage it by putting in flat twists with bantu knots on the end. Should be interesting to take down later.



I love that technique (Bantu knots on the end). Works for 2-strand twists as well. Keeps the ends from getting dry and problematic. 

Can't wait to see pics!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Duchess007 (Apr 12, 2014)

Welcome to the party, silenttullip!  Love your hair!  

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## TamaraShaniece (Apr 12, 2014)

My sides reach BSL but I'm unsure as of the full length of the back of my hair. 

I haven't straightened my hair in months but hopefully if majority of my hair is BSL, I don't see how I wouldn't make MBL by Dec '14


----------



## Angelicus (Apr 12, 2014)

I will not cut my hair!
I will not cut my hair! 
I will not cut my hair! 

I finally (barely) hit BSL but I am not satisfied with the top left quadrant of my hair, it is still stuck at APL. I am resisting to cut everything to the same spot because my hair grows so slowly in that section. 

Probably won't be satisfied unless all my hair is waist length. I probably just need to buy a new wig and leave it alone!


----------



## Duchess007 (Apr 13, 2014)

Angelicus said:


> I will not cut my hair!
> I will not cut my hair!
> I will not cut my hair!
> 
> ...



Maybe you can blunt cut when your shortest section gets to either BSL or MBL. I think if you cut everything back to APL now you would feel like you lost all your length. 

Or maybe cut a quarter inch off your longer layers every 2-3 months or so until it evens out. Really as long as it's healthy, there's no rush. ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 13, 2014)

thinking about waiting for my 2 yr baldiversary to do an update.  Flat iron it real good, take a length check pic then get a trim and then length check it again.

I havent cut or trimmed the whole time but I pretty much keep it up.  I usually only trim once a year but after the 1st year my ends were still like new.  I'm sure now I will need a trim.  Just dont know if its long enough to trim my self.

I've also been debating cutting it all together 

I primarily wear my hair either in a bun or a wng.  And I really liked how my hair looked at this length in a wng 





I would love to have a giant Mufasa lions mane but I think my hair is just too fine for that now.  So to get the volume I want I think I have to stay short.

I'm torn :'(  I need hair guidance!  To all those who think your whoa will be over once you hit your hair goal YOU'RE WRONG!!!  You will magically create new hair whoa lmfao


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 13, 2014)

ps....  I'mma need yall to stop using the term "quadrant"  I dont know when this became a lhcf term but you guys are giving me military flash backs


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 13, 2014)

NikkiQ  what's wrong with the wng?  What happened?  Are you sure its not just fine and you're over thinking it and/or just not used to it


----------



## Duchess007 (Apr 13, 2014)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> thinking about waiting for my 2 yr baldiversary to do an update.  Flat iron it real good, take a length check pic then get a trim and then length check it again.
> 
> I havent cut or trimmed the whole time but I pretty much keep it up.  I usually only trim once a year but after the 1st year my ends were still like new.  I'm sure now I will need a trim.  Just dont know if its long enough to trim my self.
> 
> ...



Cutting it all together?  Why??? You have GORGEOUS curls. Let them thangs grow!  Besides, you can always create volume, but you can't create length.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Tderham1314 (Apr 13, 2014)

Starting inversion this week. I'm really trying to get this inch a month. Right now I'm at about 3/4 an inch per month but I want more lol. I may just take down my hair on Wednesday and do my hair for Good Friday/Easter. Then put it back up May 1 in some Marley twists. Has anyone tried inversion? If so what were the results?


----------



## coolsista-paris (Apr 13, 2014)

i guess i should step out the challenge.

im between cbl and apl with wierd hair.......

i am 20 weeks post virgin relaxer.



i was gonna relax next week but i wont i guess.
im again in a love and hate relationship with my hair.

as ive got fine hair.... its just not looking big enough which is annoying me.
im never satisfied no matter what i do.... it seems like its thinning too (medication)?? i dont know. i low manipulate although i do take hair doNw everyday...

im even thinking of transitionning back to natural and becoming a straight hair natural (like when i was a kid.... that long beautiful full hair) ... :-( wanna cry.

anyway im not relaxing for now because im not sure of what im gonna do.... transition or not. 

i just saw my new growth after washing and it made me miss my natural hair..  

it was time consuming for me but i dont know... im just so lost and upset of my hair.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Apr 13, 2014)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> thinking about waiting for my 2 yr baldiversary to do an update.  Flat iron it real good, take a length check pic then get a trim and then length check it again.  I havent cut or trimmed the whole time but I pretty much keep it up.  I usually only trim once a year but after the 1st year my ends were still like new.  I'm sure now I will need a trim.  Just dont know if its long enough to trim my self.  I've also been debating cutting it all together   I primarily wear my hair either in a bun or a wng.  And I really liked how my hair looked at this length in a wng  http://s697.photobucket.com/user/neekie5235/media/2013 hair/20130809_211405-1.jpg.html  I would love to have a giant Mufasa lions mane but I think my hair is just too fine for that now.  So to get the volume I want I think I have to stay short.  I'm torn :'(  I need hair guidance!  To all those who think your whoa will be over once you hit your hair goal YOU'RE WRONG!!!  You will magically create new hair whoa lmfao



you and your hair are pretty!  

it looks nice and healthy


----------



## lamaria211 (Apr 13, 2014)

I plan on doing a TU sometime this week. When I do I'll post lc pics. I wish I knew how to wet wrap my hair. Off to YouTube


----------



## NikkiQ (Apr 13, 2014)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> NikkiQ  what's wrong with the wng?  What happened?  Are you sure its not just fine and you're over thinking it and/or just not used to it



Mz.MoMo5235 my curls weren't very defined like before no matter what I did. Not sure if it ws product or technique. I'll try again another day.


----------



## NikkiQ (Apr 13, 2014)

Picked up my dye yesterday while at Target. These roots must go bye bye ASAP! Gonna have my best friend dye and flat iron my hair this weekend for Easter. Can't wait to have fresh red for the summer!


----------



## Duchess007 (Apr 13, 2014)

Tderham1314 said:


> Starting inversion this week. I'm really trying to get this inch a month. Right now I'm at about 3/4 an inch per month but I want more lol. I may just take down my hair on Wednesday and do my hair for Good Friday/Easter. Then put it back up May 1 in some Marley twists. Has anyone tried inversion? If so what were the results?



I've done inversion before! It has worked 50% of the time for me (out of two attempts). It's worth a shot.  

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Duchess007 (Apr 13, 2014)

coolsista-paris said:


> i guess i should step out the challenge.
> 
> im between cbl and apl with wierd hair.......
> 
> ...



I say stay in the challenge and keep us posted!  Why do you take it down every day?  Could you try styling for one week at a time instead?  Reducing manipulation even further may help.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## jprayze (Apr 15, 2014)

I pinned my 2nd day WnG up. I used MsJessies pillow soft curls, which I love.  Definition is good and my hair stays soft.


----------



## Tderham1314 (Apr 15, 2014)

Took my braids down yesterday! Did twists/twistout. Gonna try a flexi rod set tomorrow or thursday for the first time. Putting my hair up and away on Monday though (addicted to protective styling lol). Gonna officially lc before I do though!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 16, 2014)

Duchess007 said:


> Cutting it all together?  Why??? You have GORGEOUS curls. Let them thangs grow!  Besides, you can always create volume, but you can't create length.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



My curls arent cooperating at my current length.  Last time they did what they were told was in the pic I posted.  That was from sept I think.  So my hair is longer and doesnt act right any more 

I actually dislike wearing it down now. ~Le Sigh


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 16, 2014)

Tderham1314  You and your hair are too cute!!!!!


----------



## isawstars (Apr 16, 2014)

Tderham1314 said:


> Took my braids down yesterday! Did twists/twistout. Gonna try a flexi rod set tomorrow or thursday for the first time. Putting my hair up and away on Monday though (addicted to protective styling lol). Gonna officially lc before I do though!



Tderham1314 you and your hair are beautiful!


----------



## Curlywurly10 (Apr 16, 2014)

Hi ladies!  

I was listed as a challenger at the start as I was in the challenge last year, but I've been away at sea so unfortunately I haven't been able to join in so far this year. But I've been home for a couple of weeks so I've been reading through the thread! Great progress ladies!! So here's my update:  

~Current hair length  
BSL 
~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd  
Natural 
~Goal month  
December 2014 
~Current reggie and styling choices  
My regimen has become very simple. Co-wash mostly, use shampoo every two weeks. I try to DC weekly. When I'm working I tend to bun or loose pony. Off the ship I wng. M&S at night (I have become a bit lazy with this). Taking my vitamins has gone out the window! 
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL/MBL? 
Just going to carry on as I've been doing but M&S more and start taking my vitamins again.   

 

 I guess my bra is quite low so I'm not far from mbl but my hair is layered so I need to wait for the rest of my hair to catch up!


----------



## Tderham1314 (Apr 16, 2014)

Mz.MoMo5235 isawstars  Thanks so much!!


----------



## RegaLady (Apr 16, 2014)

Hey Ladies!!

So I am back!

After cutting my hair to bob length about a little past SL when stretched, I left the challenge. Now I want my hair back and in far better condition then when I cut it. 

~Current hair length *I am now APL stretched (10")
*~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd* Natural*
~Goal month *I want to be full BSL inching on to MBL by Dec 2014*
~Current reggie and styling choices *Washing every two weeks. I may incorporate CW in the middle of the week this summer. DC, M/S and bun, bun, bun! NO HEAT(it messed me up last time around If I want stretched styles I may have to rollerset or use curl formers. I am also taking bamboo silica vitamins. *
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL/MBL? *Nothing, my reggie WORKS especially when I am consistent, use no heat and bun.*
~Post a beginning picture I will post a pic from my phone soon.


----------



## Duchess007 (Apr 16, 2014)

Welcome back to the party, @RegaLady and Curlywurly10!


----------



## Duchess007 (Apr 16, 2014)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> My curls arent cooperating at my current length. Last time they did what they were told was in the pic I posted. That was from sept I think. So my hair is longer and doesnt act right any more
> 
> I actually dislike wearing it down now. ~Le Sigh


 
 I don't really like wearing my hair down either.  But I don't really know how to make a WnG or roller set happen, so... that's probably part of it.  Hehe  

 I need to experiment with these 5- and 7-day styles people are rocking.  Twists and braids, I get.  But twist outs and WnG?  I don't know how people do it!  When my hair is down, I'm lucky if it lasts one day. erplexed


----------



## jprayze (Apr 16, 2014)

Tderham1314 said:


> Took my braids down yesterday! Did twists/twistout. Gonna try a flexi rod set tomorrow or thursday for the first time. Putting my hair up and away on Monday though (addicted to protective styling lol). Gonna officially lc before I do though!



That's a great addiction!


----------



## Jace032000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Tderham1314 said:


> Took my braids down yesterday! Did twists/twistout. Gonna try a flexi rod set tomorrow or thursday for the first time. Putting my hair up and away on Monday though (addicted to protective styling lol). Gonna officially lc before I do though!



You are soo beautiful!!!


----------



## Duchess007 (Apr 16, 2014)

Tderham1314 said:


> Took my braids down yesterday! Did twists/twistout. Gonna try a flexi rod set tomorrow or thursday for the first time. Putting my hair up and away on Monday though (addicted to protective styling lol). Gonna officially lc before I do though!



That is an AWESOME twist out!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Jace032000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Curlywurly10 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I was listed as a challenger at the start as I was in the challenge last year, but I've been away at sea so unfortunately I haven't been able to join in so far this year. But I've been home for a couple of weeks so I've been reading through the thread! Great progress ladies!! So here's my update:
> 
> ...



Awesome progress---I'm just  over your hair right now…so thick!!


----------



## Curlywurly10 (Apr 17, 2014)

Jace032000 said:


> Awesome progress---I'm just  over your hair right now…so thick!!



Thank you so much! I wish it looked thick when it's straight though! It's actually pretty fine and low density.


----------



## jprayze (Apr 17, 2014)

I cowashed and did this PS on wet hair today.  Planning to straighten this weekend.


----------



## Froreal3 (Apr 17, 2014)

Hi ladies! Hair is doing fine. I'm chillin on my sulfur use for now. I need to give my scalp a break. However, I'm on Manetabolism vitamins now. I'll track my progress each month. Today is day four. I have three months worth. I have still been in my twists and braids. Mostly lazy styles like one large braid in the back made to look like a bun.  

I'm moving back to NYC soon, as I've landed a way better job than what I have. So I haven't been posting as much because I'm scatter brained trying to finagle my move.


----------



## isawstars (Apr 17, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> Hi ladies! Hair is doing fine. I'm chillin on my sulfur use for now. I need to give my scalp a break. However, I'm on Manetabolism vitamins now. I'll track my progress each month. Today is day four. I have three months worth. I have still been in my twists and braids. Mostly lazy styles like one large braid in the back made to look like a bun.
> 
> I'm moving back to NYC soon, as I've landed a way better job than what I have. So I haven't been posting as much because I'm scatter brained trying to finagle my move.



Froreal3

congrats on the job!  Safe travels.

I'm job hunting right now, ugh.  I can't wait to be where you are and finally land something that I'm satisfied with.


----------



## Froreal3 (Apr 17, 2014)

^^^Thanks isawstars Girl it's been a long time coming. You will get something. Just don't ever give up.


----------



## RegaLady (Apr 17, 2014)

isawstars said:


> @Froreal3
> 
> congrats on the job! Safe travels.
> 
> I'm job hunting right now, ugh. I can't wait to be where you are and finally land something that I'm satisfied with.


 
Yes, Congrats Froreal3! 

isawstars, good luck on your job search. I hope you land something you are satisfied with


----------



## Angelicus (Apr 17, 2014)

This picture is a month old but you get the idea. http://instagram.com/p/m6CKBKI2zE/


----------



## isawstars (Apr 17, 2014)

Thanks RegaLady  finding a good fit is definitely a "job" in itself.


----------



## Duchess007 (Apr 17, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> Hi ladies! Hair is doing fine. I'm chillin on my sulfur use for now. I need to give my scalp a break. However, I'm on Manetabolism vitamins now. I'll track my progress each month. Today is day four. I have three months worth. I have still been in my twists and braids. Mostly lazy styles like one large braid in the back made to look like a bun.
> 
> I'm moving back to NYC soon, as I've landed a way better job than what I have. So I haven't been posting as much because I'm scatter brained trying to finagle my move.



Congratulations!!!  That is AWESOME news!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 17, 2014)

Congrats on the new job Froreal3

I'm at the salon and my stylist is juggling 6 people. I'm going to be here forever...sigh. 

But I am going to have her flat iron my hair and trim 1-2 inches of straight ends off. I'll be back with pictures. 

Also the woman that I used to see here from time to time with long hair just walked in and my hair is longer than hers.


----------



## Beautifulwildflower (Apr 18, 2014)

coolsista-paris said:


> i guess i should step out the challenge.
> 
> im between cbl and apl with wierd hair.......
> 
> ...





coolsista-paris, I can hear your frustration . However, you have options. Sometimes we have stop and take a hair break. I can actually say I was startin to obsess about my hair getting to my goal length and thickness like yesterday (kinda like whatchin paint dry, lol!). So I'm wiggin it til June. 

Anywho, I came across this thread http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=340067&highlight=grow+thicker+hair, read the whole thing . I was reminded after reading the thread of this one summer I spent at my grandparents house, I ate tuna and jello (protein) almost everyday (they had lots of it ) and my hair and nails grew like crazy. Ironically, at the time I didn't realize why. We'll needless to say I just ordered 100% Pure Gelatin from the vitaminshoppe online. It has 12 grams of protein. Check it out, it might be an option for you .

The relaxer also may be working against your hair too, though I know it makes it easier to manage. Hang in there, my sista!















_______________________________________

~Current hair length: *BSL first time Nov 2013!! WooHoo!!*:woohoo2:

~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: *Kinky Curly Natural*

~Goal month: Goal reached for BSL in Dec. 2013;  *April 2014 for MBL. Will do a length check in June.*

~Post a beginning picture: Starting Dec. 1, 2013. *Updated pics mid January 2014*


----------



## Beautifulwildflower (Apr 18, 2014)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> thinking about waiting for my 2 yr baldiversary to do an update.  Flat iron it real good, take a length check pic then get a trim and then length check it again.
> 
> I havent cut or trimmed the whole time but I pretty much keep it up.  I usually only trim once a year but after the 1st year my ends were still like new.  I'm sure now I will need a trim.  Just dont know if its long enough to trim my self.
> 
> ...




Mz.MoMo5235, your curl is too cute!! Don't cut !





















_______________________________________

~Current hair length: *BSL first time Nov 2013!! WooHoo!!*:woohoo2:

~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: *Kinky Curly Natural*

~Goal month: Goal reached for BSL in Dec. 2013;  *April 2014 for MBL. Will be doing a length check in June.*

~Post a beginning picture: Starting Dec. 1, 2013. *Updated pics mid January 2014*


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 18, 2014)

So I had my hair flat ironed for the first time since Dec. I had her chop 2.5 inches off. That's 6 months of progress. I'm freaking out a little, but I'm loving the blunt ends. The flatness at my roots not so much.


----------



## Duchess007 (Apr 18, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> So I had my hair flat ironed for the first time since Dec. I had her chop 2.5 inches off. That's 6 months of progress. I'm freaking out a little, but I'm loving the blunt ends. The flatness at my roots not so much.



Gorgeous!  Your hair looks shiny and healthy!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 18, 2014)

Thanks Duchess007. A cellophane treatment and a high temp flat iron can work wonders. As she was finishing I saw she had the iron @450. I'm glad I didn't see that earlier, but she mostly only did one pass.


----------



## jprayze (Apr 18, 2014)

[USER=377491]GettingKinky[/USER];19953761 said:
			
		

> Thanks Duchess007. A cellophane treatment and a high temp flat iron can work wonders. As she was finishing I saw she had the iron @450. I'm glad I didn't see that earlier, but she mostly only did one pass.



Are cellophane treatments and clear rinses the same thing?


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Apr 18, 2014)

I made bra strap length. I never thought I would make it here. I want to get my hair professionally done when we have our next update. It just doesn't come out as healthy looking when I do it. I don't know what I'm doing wrong. But here is my progress.


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 18, 2014)

jprayze said:


> Are cellophane treatments and clear rinses the same thing?



I think so. But I have color in my treatments to cover my gray so I think they are like tinted hair glosses.


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 18, 2014)

I thought my days of trying new products was over, but I couldn't resist buying AOWC. I really want smooth hair.

I'm going to try it as a styling product not a conditioner. I already have too many of those.


----------



## jprayze (Apr 19, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> I think so. But I have color in my treatments to cover my gray so I think they are like tinted hair glosses.



I think I'm going to try a clear rinse today.


----------



## NikkiQ (Apr 20, 2014)

Happy Easter ladies! 

I've been battling a toothache and scheduled for a double root canal soon so I've been relaxing for the most part. Hair color has been freshened up a little and in braids. Almost 3 weeks into taking Hairfinity and I honestly can't tell if I've gotten any length, but it looks thicker and my hair in *ahem* other places have been growing like crazy erplexed


----------



## polished07 (Apr 20, 2014)

Hello ladies! Happy Easter hope all is well I see the thread is still jumping so guess I'll jump in and add some pics of what's been up with my hair! I've come to the realization that I will not be reaching MBL for my June wedding but I'm not gonna stop aiming for it by Dec. 





Starting length in Jan BSL 





After healthy "Trim" and press early Feb back at APL :-(





Now April almost back with rinsed dark hair that's helped my low porous hair 

I have 5 inches again to get to WL I'm watching my ends and back on the hair grind sort of Id love to celebrate the holidays at my goal this year


----------



## NikkiQ (Apr 20, 2014)

Took a shot in the sun of my color. Looks SO much better in the sun than any other time


----------



## jprayze (Apr 21, 2014)

Yesterday I wore my hair in a high bun.  I blow dried my whole head, but only flat ironed the section in the front; I didn't straighten my whole head.  I'm still so amazed with the things I can do with my own head of hair now....that I have hair to WORK with!

I'm still putting off flat ironing, I'm sure my hair will thank me!  Maybe I will wait to do the clear rinse until then.  Also my ends still look good since January's trim.  I'm been using JBCO for heavy sealing and grapeseed for light sealing.


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 21, 2014)

NikkiQ - your red is stunning. I hope your tooth is feeling better   

jprayze I never thought to just flat iron the front of my hair. I may have to try that I really like your result.   

polished07 - your hair is going to be beautiful for your wedding no matter what the length. How are you planning to wear it?


----------



## growbaby (Apr 21, 2014)

My everyday bun is getting bigger every month


----------



## jprayze (Apr 21, 2014)

Thanks GettingKinky!  Trying to resist the heat


----------



## NikkiQ (Apr 21, 2014)

growbaby said:


> My everyday bun is getting bigger every month



I swoon! Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## growbaby (Apr 21, 2014)

NikkiQ said:


> I swoon! Gorgeous!!!!



Thank you! I had to post something after I saw the pic of your beautiful color!.. I'm sadly not as brave as you to color my own.


----------



## Jace032000 (Apr 21, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> So I had my hair flat ironed for the first time since Dec. I had her chop 2.5 inches off. That's 6 months of progress. I'm freaking out a little, but I'm loving the blunt ends. The flatness at my roots not so much.



GettingKinky  I LOVE your hair---what is your secret?  I can't wait for my hair to look like that!!!


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 22, 2014)

Thanks Jace032000 

I don't really have a secret. My stylist is great with a flat iron. She can get my hair relaxer straight and with the cellophane treatment it's really shiny. Aside from going to see her every 8 weeks, I never use direct heat on my hair. My hair routine is pretty stable and I mostly wear buns because I'm lazy, with an occasional roller set or braidout. My everyday hair is fairly boring.


----------



## PureSilver (Apr 22, 2014)

My hair is shedding less since my Aphogee 2 step treatment but i want to get to the point of eliminating combs until wash day.


----------



## Jace032000 (Apr 22, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> Thanks @Jace032000
> 
> I don't really have a secret. My stylist is great with a flat iron. She can get my hair relaxer straight and with the cellophane treatment it's really shiny. Aside from going to see her every 8 weeks, I never use direct heat on my hair. My hair routine is pretty stable and I mostly wear buns because I'm lazy, with an occasional roller set or braidout. My everyday hair is fairly boring.


 
So simple yet it works! Do you do any DC yourself?


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 22, 2014)

Jace032000

I do a dry DC with AOHSR mixed with grapeseed oil weekly before I wash my hair.  I usually put it in the night before. But for the last few weeks I've been skipping that step. I need to get back to it. 

--I wash with baking soda mixed with water. 
---I have a rotation of 3 conditioners. I want to simplify this but I really like all 3 (Kenra, AOGPB and Aphogee 2 minute) 
-- I rinse with dilute ACV before my final water rinse
---I moisturize using the LOC method 

I used to moisturize multiple times a week, but now I'm pretty lazy and only do it on wash day or the night before a braidout.


----------



## Jace032000 (Apr 22, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> @Jace032000
> 
> I do a dry DC with AOHSR mixed with grapeseed oil weekly before I wash my hair. I usually put it in the night before. But for the last few weeks I've been skipping that step. I need to get back to it.
> 
> ...


 

Thank you soo much for sharing!!!


----------



## NikkiQ (Apr 22, 2014)

Been wearing my hair in 2 flat twists in the front and low pony in the back. I'm getting a bit better with the flat twists these days. But alas...my beloved bun is calling my name. About to do a thorough LOC pampering on this red mop top and bun my little heart out. 

I'm anxious to have another length check soon. It'll be a month on May 1st since I started taking Hairfinity and I'm curious to see if there has been any length gained. I did notice that my twist out and braid out have been rather...big


----------



## Tderham1314 (Apr 23, 2014)

Did mini twists and trimmed my hair Monday. It was needed after I blow dried my hair this past weekend. I tried curlformers and flexi rods which I didn't like either one of those sets. After the mini twists I put perm rods on the end and let it set overnight. I loved them in the morning. I realized that for my hair twists and different variation of styles with twists work best for me. I will not be using heat for the rest of the year and I have given up on combs and styling tools for good. Putting my hair in Marley twists tomorrow and will leave in for two months. Will come back with a pic or two.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 23, 2014)

going back to phoney ponies. My hair is just ugh.  I just cant right now lol


----------



## growbaby (Apr 23, 2014)

I have a dilemma. I'm on a personal no heat challenge which is going great but I fear for my ends. I can only trim my hair when it's straight. I don't wanna go a whole year without trimming  but I also don't wanna straighten. My last trim was in dec. what do you ladies suggest?


----------



## NikkiQ (Apr 23, 2014)

growbaby what about other ways to straighten your hair besides using heat? Like roller sets?


----------



## NikkiQ (Apr 23, 2014)

Just got home from my best friend's house where she straightened my hair for me. I'm still a little in shock at how long it feels, but I've still got a long way to go before I get to BSL


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 24, 2014)

NikkiQ
I LOVE it!  The color, the shape, the layers. It's beautiful.


----------



## bellashair (Apr 24, 2014)

I really underestimate my growth potential, at times.. Probably because this is the longest my hair has ever been so, it's kind of hard to imagine it growing past this point although I know it will. I wanted to hit MBL by dec and have hit it already and it's only April. WL by Dec?? So excited!!


----------



## coolsista-paris (Apr 24, 2014)

NikkiQ said:


> Just got home from my best friend's house where she straightened my hair for me. I'm still a little in shock at how long it feels, but I've still got a long way to go before I get to BSL



wow your hair has grown!!! its nice and thick too .


----------



## coolsista-paris (Apr 24, 2014)

bellashair said:


> I really underestimate my growth potential, at times.. Probably because this is the longest my hair has ever been so, it's kind of hard to imagine it growing past this point although I know it will. I wanted to hit MBL by dec and have hit it already and it's only April. WL by Dec?? So excited!!



see that. you didnt even realize it growing to get this long. your lucky.
im started things all over again :-( 
virgin relaxer in november, im trying to transitiiô back already.... its gonna be long before i get anywhere near apl natural but hey, îll try


----------



## Duchess007 (Apr 24, 2014)

NikkiQ - it looks GORGEOUS!  Your friend did a great job!


----------



## NikkiQ (Apr 24, 2014)

Thanks ladies!! It's up in a ponytail already. Humidity started to take affect of course. My friend thinks I need 2" cut off but I just had my ends trimmed in February. So frustrating.


----------



## Duchess007 (Apr 24, 2014)

bellashair said:


> I really underestimate my growth potential, at times.. Probably because this is the longest my hair has ever been so, it's kind of hard to imagine it growing past this point although I know it will. I wanted to hit MBL by dec and have hit it already and it's only April. WL by Dec?? So excited!!




CONGRATULATIONS, bellashair!


----------



## growbaby (Apr 24, 2014)

NikkiQ said:


> growbaby what about other ways to straighten your hair besides using heat? Like roller sets?


  Yea I thought of the but I'm not very skilled at rollersets so my hair never gets straight enough where is will feel comfortable trimming it in that state.  Your hair is beautiful btw!


----------



## NikkiQ (Apr 24, 2014)

Just had one of the ladies from HR who owns a salon check out my ends. She says I need about an inch off which isn't too bad. I'll probably make an appointment soon to get it done.


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 24, 2014)

Are your ends split NikkiQ


----------



## Tderham1314 (Apr 25, 2014)

NikkiQ I think your hair looks great and healthy. Sometimes stylists want to cut when it's not necessary. That's why a lot of times women can't get past shoulder length because they go to the salon and the stylist always wants to trim


----------



## NikkiQ (Apr 25, 2014)

GettingKinky I searched for splits and didn't really see any. I'm gonna do a few oil treatments and DC sessions and see if that helps.


----------



## growbaby (Apr 25, 2014)

Ok so I decided to straighten, I was too worried about my ends having not trimmed since December. Letting my ends run wild is what had me at a setback 6 months ago. I'm pleased to say my ends are still in good shape! After a dusting I should be good to go  .. I don't regret straightening now I can stop worrying.


----------



## NikkiQ (Apr 25, 2014)

Wow!!! Looks amazing growbaby


----------



## growbaby (Apr 25, 2014)

NikkiQ said:


> Wow!!! Looks amazing growbaby



Thank you! You have no idea how at ease I feel now lol


----------



## krissyc39 (Apr 25, 2014)

Graduation is in 2 weeks! Thinking about straightening my hair for it


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 25, 2014)

growbaby lookin' good. You look MBL already.


----------



## jprayze (Apr 26, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> growbaby lookin' good. You look MBL already.



Yes totally MBL!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Apr 26, 2014)

growbaby said:


> Ok so I decided to straighten, I was too worried about my ends having not trimmed since December. Letting my ends run wild is what had me at a setback 6 months ago. I'm pleased to say my ends are still in good shape! After a dusting I should be good to go  .. I don't regret straightening now I can stop worrying.



Beautiful hair growbaby!!!


----------



## jprayze (Apr 26, 2014)

Last night I did a quick DC with SSI avocado condish (staple) and followed with a clear rinse for 30 mins under a plastic cap (no heat).  I pinned my hair up using a little VO5 condish and let it dry overnight.  Now I'm under the dryer at one of the 2 Dominican salons I like.  I will post pics when I get done.  Hopefully I will see more shine. 

ETA:  no more shine!  I used jazzing.  Will try another brand next time.


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 26, 2014)

I love my braidout on flat ironed hair. It's so flowy, and bouncy and shiny. 
It makes me want to 
 a) not wash my hair for a few weeks or 
b) get my hair flat ironed every other week.   

But I know my hair can't stand that kind of  heat (450 1-2 passes) that often.   And I have to wash, I workout daily. Sigh...


----------



## ImanAdero (Apr 27, 2014)

I'm gonna stay in here because I think the next time I get a trim I'll be back at BSL... I'm MBL now, but these ends of mine are an atrocity I feel. 

Anywho, washed with Herbal Essences Naked Cleansing Conditioner,  which I really like and could probably use alone if my high lights did t feel dry. 

Then I did the ApHogee 2 step protein treatment and now I have Shea Moisture Raw Shea Butter Restorative Conditioner in my hair under a dryer. I think I like it and if I do, it'll become a staple when I use up some more of my stuff.


----------



## growbaby (Apr 29, 2014)

^^^^ I'm staying too


----------



## TheNDofUO (Apr 29, 2014)

Got some ACV. My scalp is so bad I have really embarrassing flakes just 3 days after a clarifying/chelating wash (Nexxus phytoorganics Kelate shampoo) I heard ACV would be the thing to save me so... Here goes


----------



## naturalagain2 (Apr 29, 2014)

Haven't been doing much to my hair. Been wearing braidouts/twist outs and bunning a lot. I hope this pays off. I also been sticking to mostly SSI products (except for when I prepoo). I can tell being consistent with products and cutting out the protein has help my hair. It feels so much better. This Friday I will be 8 wks post and I'm doing fine. I plan on relaxing at 12 wks.

If laziness doesn't take over tonight, I'm going to do a twist out.


----------



## sugarbaybie (Apr 29, 2014)

FEMALE PATTERN BALDNESS! How to manage this stuff so I can partake in this challenge?


----------



## Duchess007 (Apr 29, 2014)

Glad you're sticking around, ImanAdero and growbaby!  My lowest layer is at MBL now, but I'm staying in here witchall.


----------



## Froreal3 (Apr 29, 2014)

Duchess007 said:


> Glad you're sticking around, ImanAdero and growbaby!  *My lowest layer is at MBL* now, but I'm staying in here witchall.



Can we get a little pitcha? Duchess007?


----------



## Froreal3 (Apr 29, 2014)

sugarbaybie said:


> FEMALE PATTERN BALDNESS! How to manage this stuff so I can partake in this challenge?



You need to seek medical advice sugarbaybie. Maybe some type of DHT blockers.


----------



## TheNDofUO (Apr 29, 2014)

Okay so I co-washed with Aunt Jackie's moisturising conditioner can't remember what it's called the blue one. I love that product. I finished the jar and have already bought a second one. I then (using an applicator bottle) applied the diluted ACV solution to my scalp then smoothed it down my hair. At first it felt weird like - well, like there was vinegar on my head. But once I started combing my hair it started to feel softer. No knots and minimal tangling despite the fact that the ACV made all my curls much tighter. As for my scalp the flakes are gone. When I attach my scalp my nails are gunk free.
I then applied infusium 23, DB lemongrass transitioning conditioner and HV almond butter in my hair. By now my curls aren't so crazy and my hair feels super soft. But my ends are pretty dry. I think they're damaged. They might have to go. I'm currently 5 1/2 months post and I don't feel like relaxing AT ALL.
My hair is now in braids for my second try at a braidout this year. Wish me luck!


----------



## sugarbaybie (Apr 29, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> You need to seek medical advice @sugarbaybie. Maybe some type of DHT blockers.


@*Froreal3* thank you, I take one now but the dosage I guess is so low it's not been doing anyting for the last few years. Im taking spiro at 25mg. I'll go up to 50 but hopes my body can take all the extra estrogen it manufactures.

Do anyone know of any TOPICAL DHT Blockers?

And any regrowth item alternative to rogaine? I cant use that alcohol it dries out your hair.


----------



## Duchess007 (Apr 29, 2014)

Froreal3 Hey girl!  You all packed? 

Yes ma'am! I will ask my hubby to help me take an updated LC pic tonight.


----------



## Froreal3 (Apr 29, 2014)

sugarbaybie said:


> @*Froreal3* thank you, I take one now but the dosage I guess is so low it's not been doing anyting for the last few years. Im taking spiro at 25mg. I'll go up to 50 but hopes my body can take all the extra estrogen it manufactures.
> 
> Do anyone know of any TOPICAL DHT Blockers?
> 
> And any regrowth item alternative to rogaine? I cant use that alcohol it dries out your hair.



Girl, IDK. Have you tried sulfur?



Duchess007 said:


> Froreal3 Hey girl!  You all packed?
> 
> Yes ma'am! I will ask my hubby to help me take an updated LC pic tonight.



Yay. Bring on the pics.  And I'm nowhere near packed.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Apr 29, 2014)

Did a dry DC/prepoo with Aussie Moist 3 Min Condish/AOHSR/Vatika oil using the relaxer method tonight. Second time doing this combo and it makes my hair so soft and easy to detangle. After working out I rinsed it out and cowashed with SSI Blueberry Cowash Conditioner. This right here is a staple! My third time using it and I love it. 

After cowashing I used my leave ins, SSI Moisture Mist w/ the Coco Creme Leave in, detangled then used CON wrap foaming lotion with SSI Marshmallow herbal hair cream on top and put twists in with perm rods on the ends.

I have knocked off the protein and mainly been using SSI products and my hair is so much softer and manageable. I'm really enjoying my relaxed hair even more after this last touch up back in March. I think I'm only going to do henna a few weeks after relaxing (worked well a few weeks ago) and protein a week before my touch up (have not tried this yet). I think that is all the protein I need. I will adjust as needed.


----------



## Duchess007 (Apr 30, 2014)

Okay- I'm at line 8. Line 5 is BSL and 10 is TBL. I think I will straighten at the end of the year.  I dust every month or so, but I'll need to straighten so I can evaluate and trim. 





ETA: I've been Bantu knotting the bottom of my twists and it's been keeping my ends in order. Figured I might as well show y'all what's going on on top of my head. 







The white streaks are leave-in. Those disappeared as my hair dried overnight. 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## growbaby (Apr 30, 2014)

Duchess007 said:


> Okay- I'm at line 8. Line 5 is BSL and 10 is TBL. I think I will straighten at the end of the year.  I dust every month or so, but I'll need to straighten so I can evaluate and trim.  ETA: I've been Bantu knotting the bottom of my twists and it's been keeping my ends in order. Figured I might as well show y'all what's going on on top of my head.   The white streaks are leave-in. Those disappeared as my hair dried overnight.  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



If ur allowed to stay with all that hair I'm never leaving!! Gorgeous.


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 30, 2014)

Wow Duchess007 you are WL. I'm just happy you still hang around with us.  Your hair is beautiful!


----------



## Duchess007 (Apr 30, 2014)

growbaby and GettingKinky -  Thank you!  I must be in some kind of denial.  :-/  

I need to measure my bangs and decide if I'm going to blunt cut or leave the layers.  If I end up cutting to one uniform layer, I'm not doing it until everything is at least MBL.  Right now I think the layers are about two inches apart.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Apr 30, 2014)

Duchess007 Your hair looks so healthy and juicy!!


----------



## Duchess007 (Apr 30, 2014)

Thanks, naturalagain2!


----------



## Whit (Apr 30, 2014)

I kind of hit the goal


----------



## Duchess007 (May 1, 2014)

Whit said:


> I kind of hit the goal



Congrats, Whit!  :Yay:

You still gonna hang with us?

PS- Love your hair color!!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3 (May 1, 2014)

Duchess007 you're WL!! !  Congrats! Now wth are you doing in this challenge? 

and no blunt cut and no bangs.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## Whit (May 1, 2014)

Duchess007 said:


> Congrats, Whit!  :Yay:  You still gonna hang with us?  PS- Love your hair color!!!  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


Yup, imma ride until the fuller ends hit bra strap


----------



## Guinan (May 1, 2014)

Duchess007, OMG, u def look like ur WL!! You have beautiful hair.


----------



## GettingKinky (May 1, 2014)

Congrats Whit!!!


----------



## Duchess007 (May 1, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> @Duchess007 you're WL!! ! Congrats! Now wth are you doing in this challenge?
> 
> and no blunt cut and no bangs.
> 
> Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


 
 I already have "bangs"- they're just grown out now... that's why I think I didn't realize how long the rest of my hair was getting.  You can see it in the pic of my twists - the front is like five inches shorter than the rest. erplexed 

 I do like the layers, but I don't know...  I just love a blunt cut...    Must. Resist.  

 When I moved to Wisconsin from DC, I waited until... like, the week before to start packing.    Don't do it.  LOL




pelohello said:


> @Duchess007, OMG, u def look like ur WL!! You have beautiful hair.



 Thanks, pelohello!  So do YOU!  You're one of my hair crushes!


----------



## TheNDofUO (May 1, 2014)

Here's my braidout. Pease don't mind my face


----------



## TheNDofUO (May 1, 2014)

I'm 22 weeks post so my (bonelaxed) ends liked very thin in comparison to my texlaxed hair and my new growth. So I clipped it up instead


----------



## Duchess007 (May 1, 2014)

TheNDofUO said:


> Here's my braidout. Pease don't mind my face



Ooooh, shiny!  Looking good, TheNDofUO 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## TheNDofUO (May 2, 2014)

Duchess007 Thank you! It's my most defined looking braidout yet!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 4, 2014)

Here's my update. laptops being a jerk so posting as fast as I can


----------



## jprayze (May 4, 2014)

Latest pic.  Didn't put on my LC shirt yet, but hoping I can claim MBL by the end of next month.


----------



## Duchess007 (May 4, 2014)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> Here's my update. laptops being a jerk so posting as fast as I can
> 
> http://s697.photobucket.com/user/neekie5235/media/20140504_135759-1.jpg.html



Looks great!! 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## GettingKinky (May 4, 2014)

Looking good jprayze and @ MzMomo


----------



## Duchess007 (May 4, 2014)

jprayze said:


> Latest pic.  Didn't put on my LC shirt yet, but hoping I can claim MBL by the end of next month.



Beautiful!!! And your ends are in fantastic shape. 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## growbaby (May 5, 2014)

Currently DCing on dry hair covered with plastic cap bonnet and beanie. Body heat do your magic.


----------



## GettingKinky (May 9, 2014)

I haven't had dandruff/flaky scalp since I stopped bonelaxing 2.5 years ago. But my scalp has been flaky since my last salon appointment. I got my standard cellophane treatment and then since I got my hair flat ironed I waited 17 days to wash instead of my usual 7. I'm not sure what to do if the flaking doesn't stop after my next wash.

ETA: DH says I look like a flower child today.


----------



## ImanAdero (May 9, 2014)

In marley twists. Blah.


----------



## Guinan (May 9, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> I haven't had dandruff/flaky scalp since I stopped bonelaxing 2.5 years ago. But my scalp has been flaky since my last salon appointment. I got my standard cellophane treatment and then since I got my hair flat ironed I waited 17 days to wash instead of my usual 7. I'm not sure what to do if the flaking doesn't stop after my next wash.
> 
> ETA: DH says I look like a flower child today.



@ur last salon visit, did u get a relaxer? If so, you may need to clarify. Btw, love ur flower child hair


----------



## GettingKinky (May 10, 2014)

pelohello said:


> @ur last salon visit, did u get a relaxer? If so, you may need to clarify. Btw, love ur flower child hair



I didn't get a relaxer. That's why I'm so puzzled. Thanks I like the flower child hair too. He'll get used to it eventually.


----------



## isawstars (May 11, 2014)

I've been super lazy with my hair but it looks like I'm still getting closer to BSL. I suppose it helps that I am consistent with moisturizing my ends.  I bun at night 5-6 days a week... I wear it up almost always, I just get lazy and don't PS as I should.  I typically wear a puff-like style.  

I'm officially 8 months post ya'll!  Craziness.


----------



## Froreal3 (May 11, 2014)

Washed, did a light protein treatment, and dced. Used Silk Dreams Wheat Germ Butter and a little Keravada oil. Hair feels good. Don't have a lot of breakage or shedding. I'm just a slow grower.  I'll just need to be patient. I'll do a length check this weekend after I blow dry. Then I'll dust about 1/2" off. I'm pretty confident I'll make MBL if I retain two more inches this year. At this point, I don't really care which month I make it...as long as it is before year's end.  My next lc after this one will probably the end of the year.


----------



## KiWiStyle (May 12, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> I haven't had dandruff/flaky scalp since I stopped bonelaxing 2.5 years ago. But my scalp has been flaky since my last salon appointment. I got my standard cellophane treatment and then since I got my hair flat ironed I waited 17 days to wash instead of my usual 7. I'm not sure what to do if the flaking doesn't stop after my next wash.
> 
> ETA: DH says I look like a flower child today.



GettingKinky I noticed flaky scalp yesterday while flat iron my hair yesterday too.  I never, ever have dry scalp so I'm concerned about what could be the cause too.  I did leave my conditioner on for 3-4 hours which I never do so I'm wo during if that my problem.   I didn't notice any flakes before Saturday's wash day...


----------



## lamaria211 (May 12, 2014)

I braided my hair up for the next 4 weeks while I rock my new wig. I'm going to try and keep my hair braided up in 4 week stretches till the end of the year. I have HIH disease bad and it gets worse the longer my hair gets. I'm trying to forget about growing it and focus more on the health and thickness of it. Pray for me!


----------



## GettingKinky (May 12, 2014)

KiWiStyle I was wondering if my flakes were product build up, but they started before I had added product. I'm getting ready to wash and bun. I hope that makes my flakes go away. If I figure anything out I'll let you know. It's very strange for it to appear all of a sudden. Here's to both of us figuring it out.


----------



## KiWiStyle (May 12, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> KiWiStyle I was wondering if my flakes were product build up, but they started before I had added product. I'm getting ready to wash and bun. I hope that makes my flakes go away. If I figure anything out I'll let you know. It's very strange for it to appear all of a sudden. Here's to both of us figuring it out.



Definitely tell when you resolve the issue. ..wishing you/us luck!


----------



## jprayze (May 12, 2014)

I loved my faux bun this weekend!  Trying to see how long it will last.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (May 12, 2014)

Today was the first day of me taking my new hair vitamins. They got good reviews on gnc and were on sale. I figure it won't hurt. I got a two month supply. They have lots of great ingredients like biotin and msm. I hope they work.


----------



## growinstrong (May 13, 2014)

I'd like to join this challenge please. My stats below:

~Current hair length: *APL*
~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: *Relaxed*
~Goal month:* I'd like to be BSL by August 31, 2014 & MBL by December 31, 2014 .*
~Current reggie and styling choices: *Shampoo, DC at the salon every 2 weeks. Protective style 98% of time with pin-ups and ends tucked away.*
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL/MBL? *Leave my hair alone as much as possible, keep protective styling and keep taking my vitamins*
~Post a beginning picture: *Pic in my siggy*


----------



## NGraceO (May 13, 2014)

I've completely fallen off the earth in all of my challenges.

Soooooo, Long-winded Update.

I interrupted my year-long wig challenge (I planned to wig it to waist length ) and installed senegalese twist for five weeks in April when I tired of wig wearing. I'm now back, begrudgingly, in wigs. Hopefully the wig I just ordered can renew my motivation. 

I also planned to reduce the length of my texlaxer stretches from 24 weeks to 10-12 weeks. That never happened.  I am currently 16 weeks post, and am considering stretching until the end of the year (IDK if I am even capable of that...) due to a possibility of transitioning (another indecisive move on my part.)

I feel like I'm not seeing the progress to waist length that I had hoped for (I guess  expected drastic growth, which is unrealistic, esp for a slow grower like myself). 

Heres a unofficial progress shot from the end of Dec 2013 to this past weekend. I won't be doing a flat-ironed length check until the end of the year (hopefully i won't renege on that, too ) Maybe I'm MBL? Idk. I remember that JUNE was my goal date for MBL, and Dec for Waist Length.


----------



## GettingKinky (May 13, 2014)

@NGracO your hair looks great. It doesn't seem like your indecisiveness is hurting you. 

KiWiStyle my wash yesterday seems to have taken care of my flakes. I'm still not sure what caused it, but I hope they don't come back

I had gotten over the fact that I cut off 2-3 inches last night and then I did one of my favorite updos today and I miss the length. :-(


----------



## NGraceO (May 13, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> @NGracO your hair looks great. It doesn't seem like your indecisiveness is hurting you.  KiWiStyle my wash yesterday seems to have taken care of my flakes. I'm still not sure what caused it, but I hope they don't come back  I had gotten over the fact that I cut off 2-3 inches last night and then I did one of my favorite updos today and I miss the length. :-(



Thank you. Made me feel special


----------



## KiWiStyle (May 13, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> @NGracO your hair looks great. It doesn't seem like your indecisiveness is hurting you.
> 
> KiWiStyle my wash yesterday seems to have taken care of my flakes. I'm still not sure what caused it, but I hope they don't come back
> 
> I had gotten over the fact that I cut off 2-3 inches last night and then I did one of my favorite updos today and I miss the length. :-(



Thanks GettingKinky for the update, glad it wasn't anything long term.  I probably won't wash for about a week, I kinda want to keep my hair straight as long as possible so I'll know more then.


----------



## GettingKinky (May 13, 2014)

KiWiStyle said:


> Thanks GettingKinky for the update, glad it wasn't anything long term.  I probably won't wash for about a week, I kinda want to keep my hair straight as long as possible so I'll know more then.



I understand wanting to preserve straight hair. My flakes started while I was going 17 days without washing.


----------



## polished07 (May 13, 2014)

Hey ladies were almost 6 months in the year hope every is making their goals I just started back with my vits today since I just need to get back in the habit of taking them for life. I have an appt for a silk press next week I'm really nervous bc of my last one I never really know how my ends are "kinky" they look great then I go get my hair straightened and I need a hair cut :-/ . I'm hoping to stay with this stylist she's seems really good "MissLondonBella" on IG she travels to NY so I fig I would see how my hair does with her expertise along with what I learn here I really want to be a straight natural during the colder months and braid up/crown and glory weave up during the summer idk I'm over this hair thing for real


----------



## NikkiQ (May 13, 2014)

I'm gone for a few weeks and come back to all this lovely hair gorgeousness and our very own Duchess007 being WL???!!! Good Lord yall blowing my mind in here!!


----------



## growbaby (May 14, 2014)

Braidout!


----------



## Froreal3 (May 14, 2014)

growbaby said:


> Braidout!
> 
> 
> View attachment 260375



growbaby


----------



## angelhairtype4 (May 14, 2014)

Duchess007 
Congrats on WL!! Are you in the tbl challenge I think you'll make that before the year is out!


----------



## Duchess007 (May 14, 2014)

angelhairtype4 said:


> Duchess007
> Congrats on WL!! Are you in the tbl challenge I think you'll make that before the year is out!



Thanks, hair twin!  You're creeping up on WL yourself. 

Nah, I'm not in the TBL challenge. I have to flat iron and then trim a bit, so I may end up back at MBL after that.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ (May 14, 2014)

Attempted a wash n go for the first time in FOREVER last night and banded it in order to stretch it a bit.



Well after 12+ hours...it didn't dry all the way and shrinking took affect, but I'm digging it!


----------



## NikkiQ (May 15, 2014)

Well 2nd day hair eludes me once again lol. A fuzzy mess today but I'm still wearing it out. I'll braid it down and give it a good washing on Sunday. Still on the search for the right products though.


----------



## GettingKinky (May 15, 2014)

I like you wash n go NikkiQ. I still haven't gotten brave enough to try one yet. I know tons of experimentation will be required.


----------



## NikkiQ (May 15, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> I like you wash n go NikkiQ. I still haven't gotten brave enough to try one yet. I know tons of experimentation will be required.



GettingKinky yes it does take quite a bit of experimenting to find the right products and right technique for your hair, but it is SO worth it! I bet your hair would look unbelievable in a wash n go


----------



## Jace032000 (May 16, 2014)

Chugging along toward BSL.  Still praying on being there by July.  Hope my goal is realistic.  



Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## isawstars (May 16, 2014)

Jace032000 said:


> Chugging along toward BSL.  Still praying on being there by July.  Hope my goal is realistic.
> 
> View attachment 260683
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I think so!  You're closer than I am, anyways.


----------



## NGraceO (May 16, 2014)

Jace032000 said:


> Chugging along toward BSL.  Still praying on being there by July.  Hope my goal is realistic.  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I think you can do it!


----------



## Jace032000 (May 16, 2014)

Thank you ladies. Every time I comb my hair and see an end break off---I think I of all my hard work lol.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## bronxchick (May 18, 2014)

Hey ladies, I've been MIA for a minute but I'm checking in. See you all in July


----------



## NikkiQ (May 18, 2014)

I feel like a dirty girl. Did a wash n go, wore it out for 2 days, braided it down to wear under wigs for work for 2 days, and took it down and wore it out today. My hair is so caked with product it feels SO gross!!!! I am so gonna wash my hair thoroughly when I get home from work tomorrow.


----------



## silverbuttons (May 19, 2014)

Hair Update! From a failed braidout. Lol, My hair is looking much thinner than it once was. Hopefully this summer I can help the thickness somehow.


----------



## Duchess007 (May 19, 2014)

silverbuttons said:


> Hair Update! From a failed braidout. Lol, My hair is looking much thinner than it once was. Hopefully this summer I can help the thickness somehow.



THAT's thinner?!?!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## lamaria211 (May 19, 2014)

My hair is still braided under a wig. I plan on rebraiding them on Fri. I miss my hair but this is for the best


----------



## ImanAdero (May 19, 2014)

silverbuttons said:


> Hair Update! From a failed braidout. Lol, My hair is looking much thinner than it once was. Hopefully this summer I can help the thickness somehow.



I so understand!

Your hair doesn't look thin at all, but I definitely understand the "feels thinner" feeling. 

Maybe a protein treatment? Is your hair shedding/breaking? I think when I did a hard protein my hair felt MUCH better. I need to figure out how to stop some shedding, but it felt Stronger/thicker at least.


----------



## silverbuttons (May 19, 2014)

Duchess007 said:


> THAT's thinner?!?!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Yes! I have an odd relationship with my hair, but it does feel thinner to me. 




ImanAdero said:


> I so understand!
> 
> Your hair doesn't look thin at all, but I definitely understand the "feels thinner" feeling.
> 
> Maybe a protein treatment? Is your hair shedding/breaking? I think when I did a hard protein my hair felt MUCH better. I need to figure out how to stop some shedding, but it felt Stronger/thicker at least.



Thank you! Lol. And even if this is all in my head look more hair will not hurt... right? What do you use for your hard protein? I definitely need to do one. But I still need to figure out a good moisturizer to complete my LOC method with.


----------



## ojemba (May 19, 2014)

Took my weave out.

This is the first wig I wore. 

All made by my me. Wigs by di. 


View attachment 261157

Then on Sunday I wore this:



View attachment 261159

Back to work today 



View attachment 261161

 Yea I missed my wigs.


----------



## kinky curlygenie (May 20, 2014)

ojemba said:


> Took my weave out.
> 
> This is the first wig I wore.
> 
> ...



All of your wigs look amazing, I really want to attempt a curly wig once I find some time. 

Due to hand in head disease I have braided up my herrrr and put it in a weave  for a month or so we'll see . I really need to find a new closure though.  I may rejig it to look like some bangs 



Picture quality isn't great excuse the face this was bed time lol


----------



## bluenvy (May 20, 2014)

I'm playing peek-a-boo in this thread(wannabe) lurk lurk. You ladies hair looks awesome! Hey girl Duchess007Also miss silverbuttons looks like you wl girl YES! I should be in this next year


----------



## Froreal3 (May 20, 2014)

Hi ladies. I just moved back to ny. Got off the plane today. 

I am happy to be near family. Hair is doing fine. I retained half an inch this month, which is a feat for me. I am pleased. I am changing my final length goal back to my original of MBL. I don't feel like monitoring length like that anymore after this year. I feel I will retain the remaining two inches for MBL by end of summer.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## MileHighDiva (May 20, 2014)

Froreal3

That was fast!  I knew you were moving back to NY, but didn't know it would be so quickly.

When did you pack etc.?  Did you hire movers for your furniture and home goods?

I'm excited for you, regarding your new position!  Also, that you're home and closer to family.

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## Guinan (May 20, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> Hi ladies. I just moved back to ny. Got off the plane today.
> 
> I am happy to be near family. Hair is doing fine. I retained half an inch this month, which is a feat for me. I am pleased. I am changing my final length goal back to my original of MBL. I don't feel like monitoring length like that anymore after this year. I feel I will retain the remaining two inches for MBL by end of summer.
> 
> Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF



Glad you had a safe flight. I think I will be stopping at MBL too; which was my original goal. I hoping to reach MBL by Sept, & I will just maintain from there. I also am tired of monitoring length. If your hair grows longer than MBL, will you just cut it?, Froreal3


----------



## Froreal3 (May 21, 2014)

pelohello said:


> Glad you had a safe flight. I think I will be stopping at MBL too; which was my original goal. I hoping to reach MBL by Sept, & I will just maintain from there. I also am tired of monitoring length. If your hair grows longer than MBL, will you just cut it?, Froreal3



pelohello if it passes, I'm fine with that too. I'd be happy to get to WL, but no longer really care if I do or don't...if that makes sense.


----------



## Froreal3 (May 21, 2014)

MileHighDiva said:


> Froreal3
> 
> That was fast!  I knew you were moving back to NY, but didn't know it would be so quickly.
> 
> ...



Thanks MileHighDiva. It was really fast. I have to start work next week. My stuff is still in the A. DH will be driving the rest of clothes etc up next week. He is staying down there for a little while and will visit during vacations.


----------



## deedoswell (May 21, 2014)

Hi Ladies, I just want to know if I can cheer you all on the sidelines.  I was in last years challenge but due to "life" issues I haven't been on the forum since end of 2013.  Just jumping in to say hi and good luck in this years challenge!


----------



## jprayze (May 21, 2014)

[USER=349463]deedoswell[/USER];20100805 said:
			
		

> Hi Ladies, I just want to know if I can cheer you all on the sidelines.  I was in last years challenge but due to "life" issues I haven't been on the forum since end of 2013.  Just jumping in to say hi and good luck in this years challenge!



Hey!!!  Good to see you back!


----------



## Duchess007 (May 22, 2014)

bluenvy said:


> I'm playing peek-a-boo in this thread(wannabe) lurk lurk. You ladies hair looks awesome! Hey girl Duchess007
> Also miss silverbuttons looks like you wl girl YES! I should be in this next year



Hey grrrrl!   Come kick it with the cool kids!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Duchess007 (May 22, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> Hi ladies. I just moved back to ny. Got off the plane today.
> 
> I am happy to be near family. Hair is doing fine. I retained half an inch this month, which is a feat for me. I am pleased. I am changing my final length goal back to my original of MBL. I don't feel like monitoring length like that anymore after this year. I feel I will retain the remaining two inches for MBL by end of summer.
> 
> Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF



Oh, I thought you were moving this coming weekend. Congrats on getting that over with. I know being the new kid at work isn't fun, but you're gonna kill it.  I'm proud of you!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Duchess007 (May 22, 2014)

deedoswell said:


> Hi Ladies, I just want to know if I can cheer you all on the sidelines.  I was in last years challenge but due to "life" issues I haven't been on the forum since end of 2013.  Just jumping in to say hi and good luck in this years challenge!



Glad you're back and hope all is going well!  Definitely come hang out with us! :-D

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## PureSilver (May 22, 2014)

I cut 2'' off today. tired of the singe strand knots, i think i'm back @ APL not sure though but i was cutting like a SHS today. I'm loving the healthier feel and i think i already have 3/4 of an inch growth. I posted yesterday in another thread that i'm .5'' but i just measured and see that i was wrong. Btw I'm 5wks 4days post relaxer.


----------



## polished07 (May 22, 2014)

Duchess007 I just love your hair!!!!


----------



## polished07 (May 22, 2014)

Hey ladies fig I would do an update since I got my hair straighter and trimmed I'm about an inch away from hitting bra strap after my haircut in feb it's crazy bc I thought I may have needed the cut but my new hairstylist who I love (she has to be a member here I found her through BHM forum). I got a trim and she shaped my hair keeping the length I like it and my fro will look great when I wear it. So goal is to now make BSL by fall I guess MBL by jan I'm giving myself time also I'm in need of a good water based leave in any suggestions? Thanks in advance! 



Starting point BSL in Jan 





Hair cut in Feb 





Comparison pic this month 





Current hair length no pulling almost BSL


----------



## naturalagain2 (May 22, 2014)

^^^ Your hair look so healthy and fluffy!! Pretty hair!


----------



## Guinan (May 22, 2014)

polished07, your hair looks so pretty & healthy


----------



## Blairx0 (May 22, 2014)

Those are interesting pin curls. How many did you have


----------



## GettingKinky (May 22, 2014)

Your hair looks great polished07


----------



## felic1 (May 22, 2014)

I want to be an anointed card carrying member of this thread....


----------



## Duchess007 (May 22, 2014)

polished07 said:


> Duchess007 I just love your hair!!!!



Thank you! Girl your hair is looking AMAZING!!!  I am over here drooling.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3 (May 22, 2014)

Nice hair polished07. I like the curls.


----------



## polished07 (May 22, 2014)

Blairx0 said:


> Those are interesting pin curls. How many did you have


 
I had 3 but they are like pinned like a French roll kinda and I had 3 in the top the regular way. 

Thanks ladies I'm really loving it! I will straighten again and check my progress in Aug or Sept when she comes back I'm gonna do a sew in then braids for the summer


----------



## Beautified16 (May 22, 2014)

*Current hair length - BSL
~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd - Texlaxed
~Goal month - December
~Current reggie and styling choices - Wash my hair 1-2x a week. Dc with all washes and protective style
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL/MBL? - Keeping my hair off my shoulders
~Post a beginning picture*


----------



## naturalagain2 (May 23, 2014)

I put my hair in a 'prepoo bun' this morning for work. I saturated my scalp and hair with a mix of my ayurvedic oils. Hopefully tonight I won't be too lazy to wash it.


----------



## GettingKinky (May 23, 2014)

I need to stop wearing my double rope braid bun. To do it I have to put my hair in 2 ponytails and even though I use nylon trouser socks do the ponytails, everyday when I take them down, there is some breakage. I guess I have to go back to my regular buns.


----------



## MzOptimistic (May 23, 2014)

Hi all,

I'm still in the challenge. I cut a little off my ends because I'm just not happy with them. Therefore, I'm not claiming full midback until these ends are right. Maybe, I'll be full MBL by the end of Summer I'm enjoying the journey though. Loving the beautiful heads of hair..


----------



## MzOptimistic (May 23, 2014)

Congrats Duchess007 on making it to WL


----------



## An_gell (May 23, 2014)

OMG!! The hair in here is beautiful!  Yall are motivating me.


----------



## Duchess007 (May 23, 2014)

Thanks, tsmith!  Can't wait to see your next LC pic! 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Guinan (May 25, 2014)

Putting in braids this weekend. So mad, I bought 7 packs of Vivica Fox's hair for 1.99 and it was only enough to do the front of my hair. That has never happened to me before. It normally takes about 5 packs of hair for my whole head, when I get my hair done at the braiding salon. IDK, if it's because I added more hair this time, but that's why I bought 7 packs instead of my usual 5. So now I have to go to Sally's and get some more hair. I looked at the website and I saw that they have the Jumbo braiding hair, so I'm going to buy that. 

I will not be buying Vivica's hair anymore.


----------



## Froreal3 (May 25, 2014)

My twists and pony tail. My sister did these. I will keep them in for a couple weeks.







Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## Duchess007 (May 25, 2014)

^You're giving Tyra Banks realness with that pose girl!!! Love the twists. 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Duchess007 (May 26, 2014)

I'm about halfway thru making a small batch of f.a.k.e. cacao bark.  

My house smells AMAZING. 



Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3 (May 26, 2014)

^^Duchess007 that looks like something to eat!


----------



## Guinan (May 26, 2014)

Duchess07, what does the bark do? Is it a conditioner? That does look like something to eat.


----------



## Duchess007 (May 26, 2014)

pelohello said:


> Duchess07, what does the bark do? Is it a conditioner? That does look like something to eat.



It's a b.a.s.k. conditioner:





After days of stress, over-styling, and mistreatment - your natural tresses could use nothing more than just good old-fashioned "comfort food" to indulge in.  Our "look good enough to eat",  bitter chocolate hair mask gives your hair that sweet retreat it's been craving!

We take a base of pure premium cocoa butter, coconut cream, & kukui moluccano oil - fold in nutrient-rich amalaki fruit & conditioner beads for detangling - and finish off with drizzles of amber agave nectar. The result is the most decadent chocolate dessert for your curls to feed on!

Using a wide tooth comb - part freshly washed, damp hair into large sections - apply chocolate conditioner & gently comb through. Cover hair with a plastic cap & allow the chocolate treatment to soak for a minimum of 30 minutes (use a steamer for an even more intense treatment). Rinse thoroughly with warm water. Results will be ultra soft, moisturized, & "satisfied" tresses!

FULL INGREDIENT LIST:

Distilled Water
Prime Pressed Cocoa Butter
Virgin Coconut Cream
Kukui Moluccana Seed Oil
Agave Nectar
Behentrimonium Methosulfate
Raw Cocoa Powder
Amalaki Fruit Powder
Cetyl Alcohol
Guar Hydroxypropyltrimonium Chloride
Butylene Glycol
Phenoxyethanol and Ethylhexylglycerin


Naturally aromatic of dark chocolate (no additional fragrance added) - with a texture similar to soft chocolate icing.  



This is mine before it set:




I used:

Water (5 oz, warm)
Cocoa butter (5 oz, melted)
Coconut milk (13.5 oz can, cooked down and reduced to about half)
Coconut oil (2 oz, melted)
Coffee oil (1 oz, added to melted cocoa butter mix)
Coffee extract (5 drops, added after cool)
Agave nectar (2 T, added after reduction)
Cocoa powder (2 T, added to condensed coconut milk)
Glycerin (2 T, added after cool)
Vitamin E (1 t, added after cool)
Behentrimonium (3 T)

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Guinan (May 26, 2014)

I still have not finished my braids. I have one small section in the back to do. Hopefully Ill finish it tonight. I was going to have them to my waist, but I'm going to cut them to MBL. I was planning on finishing them yesterday, but I had a REALLY bad fall & severely fractured my big toe. The fall scared the mess out of me, so I was alittle frazzled.


----------



## Beamodel (May 26, 2014)

...............


----------



## Duchess007 (May 26, 2014)

Oh no!!! I'm so sorry about your injury, pelohello! I can definitely see how that would shake you up.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## jprayze (May 26, 2014)

Hope u recover quickly pelohello!


----------



## GettingKinky (May 26, 2014)

Feel better soon pelohello!


----------



## jprayze (May 28, 2014)

Still hoping I can claim MBL by end of June, but in reality it will probably be July.  My hair has always grown a bit slower in the middle but I'm not inclined to try to even it out right now.  When I get to WL, I'll worry about that!  

I'm concerned that my growth is not moving fast enough...but I think it's just the watched pot syndrome!  So of course it's time to hide it for a bit.  I'm definitely getting braids or twists in August for my cruise, but I think I need to do it once before then.

Pic 1:  not really showing growth but just showing a fully straight pic



Pic 2:  my wash n go Sunday



Pic 3:  pic of freshly straightened hair 



Pic 4:  another back pic


----------



## Duchess007 (May 28, 2014)

^Very pretty, jprayze!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (May 29, 2014)

jprayze said:


> Still hoping I can claim MBL by end of June, but in reality it will probably be July.  My hair has always grown a bit slower in the middle but I'm not inclined to try to even it out right now.  When I get to WL, I'll worry about that!
> 
> I'm concerned that my growth is not moving fast enough...but I think it's just the watched pot syndrome!  So of course it's time to hide it for a bit.  I'm definitely getting braids or twists in August for my cruise, but I think I need to do it once before then.
> 
> ...



So pretty and I love your happy smile...so genuine!  I had the same problem with thinning in the center and had to cut about 5 inches off.  I'm glad I did because its growing back nicely...no more watching pots boil for me ;-).


----------



## KiWiStyle (May 29, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> KiWiStyle I was wondering if my flakes were product build up, but they started before I had added product. I'm getting ready to wash and bun. I hope that makes my flakes go away. If I figure anything out I'll let you know. It's very strange for it to appear all of a sudden. Here's to both of us figuring it out.



It turns out there must have been product left on my scalp because my scalp is flake free, YAY!!  GettingKinky


----------



## jprayze (May 29, 2014)

[USER=323671]KiWiStyle[/USER];20133271 said:
			
		

> So pretty and I love your happy smile...so genuine!  I had the same problem with thinning in the center and had to cut about 5 inches off.  I'm glad I did because its growing back nicely...no more watching pots boil for me ;-).



Thanks girl!  That's Awesome!  I will probably be trimming within the next 2 weeks.  My back center is a different hair type than the rest of my head; it needs a little more TLC.


----------



## Froreal3 (May 29, 2014)

That's awful! pelohello! Feel better.

jprayze Your hair looks great!

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## Guinan (May 29, 2014)

Thanks everyone for your get wells. I finished my braids on Monday. I will try to upload some pics today or tomorrow. I'm hoping that the braids will help me retain the 2-3inches I need to make MBL.


----------



## MzOptimistic (May 29, 2014)

Duchess007 said:


> Thanks, @tsmith! Can't wait to see your next LC pic!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 

@Duchess007. I have hair anorexia. I swear. I clip at my ends often because I'm trying to thicken them up. I am soo looking forward to my next TC up. I'm trying to see how long I can go because this touch up I will see alot of NG and hopefully my hair will be grazing my lower back. We'll see in June. I am so enjoying this journey. HHJ


----------



## KiWiStyle (May 29, 2014)

jprayze said:


> Thanks girl!  That's Awesome!  I will probably be trimming within the next 2 weeks.  My back center is a different hair type than the rest of my head; it needs a little more TLC.



jprayze girl who are you telling?!?  The area just above my nape...I swear its from somebody else's head, lol.


----------



## ImanAdero (May 29, 2014)

Making my weave appointment for next Tuesday!


----------



## Duchess007 (May 29, 2014)

jprayze and KiWiStyle, mine is the crown area! The curl pattern is tighter, the hair is coarser... so odd. :-/

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## PureSilver (May 30, 2014)

I'm back at APL but i have a good feeling i'll hit BSL again by August.


----------



## jprayze (May 31, 2014)

ImanAdero said:


> Making my weave appointment for next Tuesday!



I have to figure out what my next PS will be!


----------



## Guinan (May 31, 2014)

Here r the pics of my braids. 

Prior to putting the braids in, I finished cutting off the relaxed ends of my bangs (I thought I didn't have anymore relaxer on my bangs, but I was wrong) and put some twists in. I luv how juicey they look.


----------



## Guinan (May 31, 2014)

Braids. My phone is acting


----------



## isawstars (Jun 1, 2014)

ImanAdero said:


> Making my weave appointment for next Tuesday!



How are you getting it styled?

Sent from my LG G2 via LHCF app


----------



## jprayze (Jun 1, 2014)

pelohello said:


> Braids. My phone is acting up



Pretty!!!  Love them!


----------



## ImanAdero (Jun 1, 2014)

isawstars said:


> How are you getting it styled?  Sent from my LG G2 via LHCF app



Like this:


----------



## isawstars (Jun 1, 2014)

ImanAdero said:


> Like this:



Lovely! Does the mean you're getting a full sew in? I'm trying to decide for myself too, I keep going back and forth.

Sent from my LG G2 via LHCF app


----------



## kinky curlygenie (Jun 2, 2014)

ImanAdero said:


> Like this:



I like the style , I have full sew in atm but it's driving me a little crazy.  I have been taking vitamin b-complex so hopefully I can see the results when I take down in a couple of weeks  

 Honestly do not know how far away from BSL I am I haven't checked in a while -will update when I take down


----------



## ImanAdero (Jun 3, 2014)

Okay. Weave appointment will be next Friday. That's when she could fit me in... Luckily for me I get paid next week prior to getting my hair did lol. 

So between this week and next week I need to do a hard protein and put a WHOLE lot of moisture in my hair... I'll probably ask her to take off an inch all around which will put me squarely back at BSL. 

This journey to waist length is taking for fricking ever.


----------



## ImanAdero (Jun 3, 2014)

isawstars said:


> Lovely! Does the mean you're getting a full sew in? I'm trying to decide for myself too, I keep going back and forth.  Sent from my LG G2 via LHCF app


isawstars yeah I'm getting a full head. No hair left out. 

Oh and I also need to cowash the hair! I forgot about that because I've literally had the hair for since early April and it's just been in the pack it was shipped in.


----------



## ezina (Jun 3, 2014)

ImanAdero
Be sure to post pics when you get the hair installed!  I'm really interested in getting a full sew-in with bangs and no leave out like that picture you posted. My wig is getting tiresome...


----------



## growbaby (Jun 3, 2014)

Check-in in 4 weeks. So excited to see pictures


----------



## Froreal3 (Jun 3, 2014)

I don't feel like my hair has grown much, but I will do a check in June. Not sure if I will flat iron.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## Guinan (Jun 3, 2014)

I'm stuck in braids until july; so no check in for me. I'm really hoping that I've made mbl by then. @ last check in, I was about 2-3inches away. & then I measured before I put my braids in & in sum places I was closing in @ 15in

I hoping for a growth monsoon by my bday


----------



## GettingKinky (Jun 3, 2014)

I'm getting a touch up and flat iron next Thursday so I'll post LC pics soon after.


----------



## ImanAdero (Jun 3, 2014)

Actually deep conditioning! I haven't done it in forever! 

Currently have this conditioner mix in my hair, and will most likely sleep with it. I will do protein next week prior to Friday in order to get my hurrrr did!

Oh and I'm not sure how to get rid of this smell from the weave hair... I just co-washed it, but I refuse to walk around smelling like corn chips as it gets warmer. 

Any suggestions folks?


----------



## silverbuttons (Jun 4, 2014)

ImanAdero bleach bath or soak in fabric softener. 

I finally let my hair shrink up! Its a little higher than neck length when shrunken, that was pretty awesome. Braided up now, I'm going to do a protein treatment sometime during this week.


----------



## ImanAdero (Jun 4, 2014)

silverbuttons said:


> ImanAdero bleach bath or soak in fabric softener.  I finally let my hair shrink up! Its a little higher than neck length when shrunken, that was pretty awesome. Braided up now, I'm going to do a protein treatment sometime during this week.



silverbuttons is that healthy for the hair? I also just feel mad I even have to do that. I paid too much for the hair for this ish to be the case. I emailed the company and they suggested a vinegar/lemon bath. That sounds bad too. I'm just mad I even have to do any of that.


----------



## silverbuttons (Jun 5, 2014)

ImanAdero said:


> @silverbuttons is that healthy for the hair? I also just feel mad I even have to do that. I paid too much for the hair for this ish to be the case. I emailed the company and they suggested a vinegar/lemon bath. That sounds bad too. I'm just mad I even have to do any of that.


ImanAdero , most 100% human hair can take a bleach bath no problem. It won't hurt the hair and unless the hair is dyed it shouldn't bleed either. Fabric softener is actually traditionally used on synthetic hair, so its pretty gentle. I've seen people try the tomato thing with no hope. Does anyone have reviews from your vendor about how they got it out?


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jun 5, 2014)

Going to get my TU tomorrow. I washed and DC'd this past Monday to prep for tomorrow. I used Joico Moisture Recovery shampoo, conditioner, and treatment balm.

Tonight I plan to comb thoroughly through my hair after lightly moisturizing with my spray mix to make sure I don't have any tangles so my hair dresser doesn't have any problems getting through my hair. I plan to seal with Natures blessings grease so I will have a nice barrier to slow the relaxer process.

The last 13 wks has been much better than the last time I TU. I laid off the protein the entire time until this past Monday. My hair didn't tangle at all until this last wash. I don't think I need any protein really since I henna. Or maybe I'm using the wrong protein. IDK


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 5, 2014)

The last time I checked I was 2 inches from bsl. I average an inch every 3 months so I should make bsl by the end of the year. I will post pics after I get my hair straightened next week


----------



## isawstars (Jun 6, 2014)

Guess who's getting a sew in next week!  I'm so excited!


----------



## ImanAdero (Jun 6, 2014)

I think there's a length check coming up... So I'm posting my LC today because next week I'll have a sew in.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jun 6, 2014)

ImanAdero you are so cute.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jun 6, 2014)

ImanAdero you have some really nice hair.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jun 6, 2014)

Heyyyyy ladies!!! Just popped in to say hi. Life has gotten pretty hectic again. Got promoted to manager for my promotional company so that has me pretty darn busy.  My stylist finally came back from maternity leave and I got a much-needed trim. My ends were horrendous! I'm very happy with the results.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jun 7, 2014)

Your stylist did a great job your hair is beautiful and congrats on the promotion NikkiQ


----------



## Guinan (Jun 7, 2014)

@ImanAdero, have you claimed MBL yet? 

@NikkiQ, your stylist did a great job. She got your hair really straight.

I still have my braids. I plan on taking them out July 1st. I will let my hair breath for about 2wks and then put the braids back in my hair for my bday vacay. I think this time I'm going to use human hair. The synthetic hair is just too bulky & its hard for me to put in a ponytail b/c its so thick. 

I think I'm going to wash the front of my hair tomorrow. I used HE dry shampoo and its causing white residue. 

I can't wait to be MBL. I REALLY hope that when I take these braids out, I've made it. During my 2wk break, I'm going to flat iron my hair.


----------



## ImanAdero (Jun 7, 2014)

pelohello said:


> @ImanAdero, have you claimed MBL yet?



Yes, but I know I'll be getting a trim prior to getting this sew in next Friday. So I'm just chillin in this thread.


----------



## Meritamen (Jun 8, 2014)

Hello ladies! I'm back after a long hiatus.  So my almost four year hair journey has come to an end. I went to the salon and had my hair texlaxed. I turned out great and there is still a lot of texture in my hair.
My hair is at full APL and I am ready it to grow to BSL. I am hoping that having my hair texlaxed will help me retain the inches that grow and keep it manageable.


----------



## Duchess007 (Jun 8, 2014)

Meritamen... Pics?  We're needy.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## jprayze (Jun 9, 2014)

A couple of weeks ago, my hair looked like it needed a trim so I went ahead and got it! It had been 6 months.  I think it was the perfect trim, just enough and my hair looks and feels better.  

Before





After


----------



## caliscurls (Jun 9, 2014)

jprayze I can't even tell it was cut, it looks longer! Are you still using the Liquid Gold oil? If so how often? I started in early May but have been inconsistent recently.


----------



## jprayze (Jun 9, 2014)

caliscurls said:


> @jprayze I can't even tell it was cut, it looks longer! Are you still using the Liquid Gold oil? If so how often? I started in early May but have been inconsistent recently.


 
I know right.  How did that happen?  The stylist was so good about showing me how much she taking off and it was a good inch, maybe 1.5 inches.    I have used Liquid Oil for over a year.   I try to use it every day, at least every other day.  I slack up a bit when my hair is straight so the oil doesn't weigh my hair down, but it is definitely my staple!  I love it so much that I'm an affiliate.  Let me know next time you order and I'll give you my link.


----------



## caliscurls (Jun 9, 2014)

jprayze will do for sure. Your hair looks fab woman! You have me motivated to stick to it


----------



## NikkiQ (Jun 9, 2014)

Is it sad that I want to book my next hair appointment already to have it straighten again??


----------



## GettingKinky (Jun 10, 2014)

NikkiQ said:


> Is it sad that I want to book my next hair appointment already to have it straighten again??



That's how I felt after my last flat iron. I was contemplating going in every 2 weeks so I could have that smooth, sleek look. A few weeks after I washed it, the feeling passed. I'm pretty sure my hair wouldn't like that much heat.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jun 13, 2014)

Here's my June LC

I got a touchup, cellophane treatment, and got my hair flat ironed last night.  I slept in 2 braids with rollers on the ends. I think I'm close to MBL but I'll have to measure. I don't know where MBL is on my back.


----------



## jprayze (Jun 13, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> Here's my June LC  I got a touchup, cellophane treatment, and got my hair flat ironed last night.  I slept in 2 braids with rollers on the ends. I think I'm close to MBL but I'll have to measure. I don't know where MBL is on my back.



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## ImanAdero (Jun 13, 2014)

Stylist probably trimmed around 1-2 inches around. Hair is braided to be weaved so I can't show a photo, but I'm still up in this thread!


----------



## ImanAdero (Jun 14, 2014)

Sew in, no hair left out. I love the final result!!!!


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jun 14, 2014)

Under the dryer. I don't know why I decide to do these things so late in the evening. Anyway, I prepoo'd w/ Vatika Frosting and put my oil mix on my scalp. Cowashed with SSI Blueberry cowash condish, Dc'ed with my green tea I brewed and put DB Pumpkin Seed Condish on top (hair was so soft!).

Then I did a roller set (took forever to roll). I used SSI Moisture Mist leave in, SSI Coco Creme Leave in and Keracare setting lotion. I'm still under this dryer smh. Hopefully I will be completely dry in 20 more mins. I plan to pin curl and take my butt to bed.


----------



## jprayze (Jun 14, 2014)

[USER=209862]naturalagain2[/USER];20203647 said:
			
		

> Under the dryer. I don't know why I decide to do these things so late in the evening. Anyway, I prepoo'd w/ Vatika Frosting and put my oil mix on my scalp. Cowashed with SSI Blueberry cowash condish, Dc'ed with my green tea I brewed and put DB Pumpkin Seed Condish on top (hair was so soft!).  Then I did a roller set (took forever to roll). I used SSI Moisture Mist leave in, SSI Coco Creme Leave in and Keracare setting lotion. I'm still under this dryer smh. Hopefully I will be completely dry in 20 more mins. I plan to pin curl and take my butt to bed.




What do u think about the SSI blueberry Cowash condish?


----------



## PureSilver (Jun 14, 2014)

Currently at APL after a 2.5'' cut 
I can see my hair getting to full BSL before this year ends. I need to start getting 1'' per month but i only really need about 4.5'' to full BSL.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jun 14, 2014)

I measured from the base of my neck to my tailbone and it's 22 inches. Based on that I have 2 inches to go to MBL. Given my growth rate I won't get there until beginning of Nov. and that's only if I stop trimming off my bonelaxed ends. I don't think I'm making MBL this year. Oh well.


----------



## TheRealMe (Jun 16, 2014)

Hi ladies! I hope the year's been wonderful for you!!!

Haven't checked-in in months! Busy life and all that jazz. But I've recently come out of mini twists for the first time and I must say, I love them! They are really easy to manage wear for long periods of time, and undo. My hair needed a rest from manipulation and I've been pretty lazy with styling this year, but I did buy some curlformers back in March and they work sooo well on my hair! Stretches really well w/o heat.

I'm going to deep condition early tomorrow morning and set my hair in curlformers. I loved them so much that I bought a second pack (the doop version though bc I wasn't going to pay another $80...that was already crazy of me). So I've got 80 now, I think smaller sections will produce a more defined result. 

I don't have photos. I will take some soon. I have been so MIA with my hair, but I think it's a good thing. Ever since I got my hair cut back in 2012, I have been obsessing about it growing back out. I'm not sure what length it is currently. I kind of want to graze into WL w/o realizing.  The curlformers stretch my hair, but not nearly enough to see it's true length (makes a for a nice-sized bun). I haven't stretched it in months and currently it is too dry to tell. It's in good shape, though it doesn't hurt to pamper it more frequently.

Probably going back into twists next week for another 4-5 weeks. I think I will reach WL next year. MBL this year if I'm not already there. We'll see.

I hope everyone is well!! Your tresses are as beautiful as always!


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jun 16, 2014)

jprayze said:


> What do u think about the SSI blueberry Cowash condish?



jprayze Love it!! This will be my only cowash condish!!. I cleans well and smells delicious. It's great for fine hair too it won't weigh your hair down.


----------



## growbaby (Jun 16, 2014)

It's not check-in time in the WL challenge but it's check-in time here! So here I am lol. Picture taken today. Looks like I gained 2 inches in 3 months!


----------



## Fine 4s (Jun 16, 2014)

growbaby said:


> It's not check-in time in the WL challenge but it's check-in time here! So here I am lol. Picture taken today. Looks like I gained 2 inches in 3 months!



Uuuhmmmm.....that curve! Sexay!


----------



## ImanAdero (Jun 16, 2014)

growbaby said:


> It's not check-in time in the WL challenge but it's check-in time here! So here I am lol. Picture taken today. Looks like I gained 2 inches in 3 months!



You're definitely closing in on WL!


----------



## growbaby (Jun 16, 2014)

Fine 4s said:


> Uuuhmmmm.....that curve! Sexay!


Hahahaha thank youuu


----------



## GettingKinky (Jun 16, 2014)

Looking good growbaby. You are pretty much WL.


----------



## jprayze (Jun 17, 2014)

growbaby your pics encourage us all!


----------



## MzOptimistic (Jun 17, 2014)

Hiii so I'm back at BS but my ends are nice and even so I'm extremely happy about that. I know I won't see MB until the end of the year


----------



## Beautifulwildflower (Jun 19, 2014)

Hey!! It has been a couple of minutes since I've been conversin'. Life takes over sometimes, but I've been lurking  off and on seeing how you ladies have been doing on your HJ. I see some really pretty heads of hair!




ImanAdero said:


> I think there's a length check coming up... So I'm posting my LC today because next week I'll have a sew in.



@ ImanAdero...You look like your at WL already! Are you claiming it?





NikkiQ said:


> Heyyyyy ladies!!! Just popped in to say hi. Life has gotten pretty hectic again. Got promoted to manager for my promotional company so that has me pretty darn busy.  My stylist finally came back from maternity leave and I got a much-needed trim. My ends were horrendous! I'm very happy with the results.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 264073



@ NikkiQ... Love the color and curls!!!





jprayze said:


> A couple of weeks ago, my hair looked like it needed a trim so I went ahead and got it! It had been 6 months.  I think it was the perfect trim, just enough and my hair looks and feels better.
> 
> Before
> 
> ...



@ jprayze... I don't know how I came across it, but be that as it may I came across your threads for miconazole nitrate (I know I'm trying this train late), but I decided to give it a try after some research and your threads, they encouraged me. Hopefully, if this works for me I'll be to closer to WL by Dec. 2014. By the way your hair looks nice and full in the 2nd pic!



GettingKinky said:


> Here's my June LC
> 
> I got a touchup, cellophane treatment, and got my hair flat ironed last night.  I slept in 2 braids with rollers on the ends. I think I'm close to MBL but I'll have to measure. I don't know where MBL is on my back.



@ GettingKinky... Your hair looks so pretty, silky and full! :droolings



ImanAdero said:


> Sew in, no hair left out. I love the final result!!!!



@ ImanAdero... we have the same style in mind , I just finish making a wig that has almost the same style (mines a little shorter, less curl, straighter bang and of course blue), but I won't be wearing it till August as I have the urge to do twists in about a week.



growbaby said:


> It's not check-in time in the WL challenge but it's check-in time here! So here I am lol. Picture taken today. Looks like I gained 2 inches in 3 months!
> 
> View attachment 265361




@ growbaby.... your pretty hair is already at WL ?! :droolings. I would love my hair to be like this sometimes when it's wet, but i chose color over texture. Beautiful hair!



Well here is my update for June 2014. I cute a 1/2" since last update.











_______________________________________

~Current hair length: *BSL. Temporary goal MBL for July/August. 
                                                                 Long term goal WL/HL: *

~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: *Kinky Curly Natural*

~Goal month: Goal reached for BSL in Dec. 2013;  *July 2014 for MBL. *

~Post a beginning picture: *Next update July to see if I gained an inch in one month from the miconazole nitrate *


----------



## ImanAdero (Jun 19, 2014)

Beautifulwildflower

I'm not at WL yet. I had claimed MBL, but got a trim before going under the sew in... So it's probably at BSB again. 

Plus my waist shifts depending on if I gain or lose weight. Right now I'm heavier than I like so my waist is a little umm... Higher... Than usual lol. 

Hopefully by the middle of next year I can claim WL though.


----------



## ImanAdero (Jun 19, 2014)

Although just to be real... My initial goal was WL... But I'm kinda over chasing it. 

So I'm going to start focusing on healthier hair now. If I get to WL, cool. If not, I will be A-OK!


----------



## Beautifulwildflower (Jun 19, 2014)

ImanAdero said:


> Although just to be real... My initial goal was WL... But I'm kinda over chasing it.
> 
> So I'm going to start focusing on healthier hair now. If I get to WL, cool. If not, I will be A-OK!



ImanAdero....I hear you about chasing "it". That's why I have to cover mine or put it up in a style where I won't look or touch it. At times I find myself obsessing over my hair (is it growin ..Monday, is it growin...Tuesday, is it growin...Wednesday, sad I know). It's like a kid with a new toy that never had a knew toy, Lol! I tell you though if this challenge I'm doing (miconazole nitrate for 1-2 months) doesn't prove hair profitable, I will keep my regimen from then on simple...exercise, vitamins and sleep.
















_______________________________________

~Current hair length: *BSL. Temporary goal MBL for July/August. 
                                                                 Long term goal WL/HL: *

~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: *Kinky Curly Natural*

~Goal month: Goal reached for BSL in Dec. 2013;  *July 2014 for MBL. *

~Post a beginning picture: *Next update July to see if I gained an inch in 1 month from the miconazole nitrate. *


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm in. I'm exactly apl ength and being bsl will be a great accomplishment


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jun 20, 2014)

Relaxed hair does have shrinkage: ) I will dust in 3 months


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jun 20, 2014)

I think next relaxer I should be like an inch from bsl


----------



## Pinkicey (Jun 21, 2014)

I just got my hair hair flat ironed and I think I'm an inch from mid back length


----------



## Duchess007 (Jun 21, 2014)

I'm thinking of going into twists (with extensions) for a month, just because I seem to be hair lazy these days. Going to wait til after the 6/30 length check though. Maybe 4th of July weekend.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3 (Jun 22, 2014)

Hi ladies. Been lurking, not posting much. I'm still taking these Manetabolism vitamins. Been getting a good .5" in growth for the past two months. That's good for me as a slow grower. I hope to be MBL by September at this rate.

ImanAdero I feel you about chasing WL. My original goal was MBL anyway, so if I can get there, I'll honestly be fine. After MBL, I will probably stop checking.

Lilmama1011 Welcome! Congrats on reaching your goal of APL. When will your next relaxer be?


----------



## Kerryann (Jun 22, 2014)

Oh it's been a while since I've visited this thread .... Hello ladies
I've been in braids for 8 weeks now and I refuse to take them out because I'm lazy and I don't have time to so give or take another month smh

I don't know where my hair is at this moment but I know one side is about an inch longer than the other
I figure if I protective style for the rest of the year my longest length will make it to Mbl....

I have a personal goal to protective style for 1 year so hopefully I make it..2 months down


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jun 22, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> Hi ladies. Been lurking, not posting much. I'm still taking these Manetabolism vitamins. Been getting a good .5" in growth for the past two months. That's good for me as a slow grower. I hope to be MBL by September at this rate.
> 
> ImanAdero I feel you about chasing WL. My original goal was MBL anyway, so if I can get there, I'll honestly be fine. After MBL, I will probably stop checking.
> 
> Lilmama1011 Welcome! Congrats on reaching your goal of APL. When will your next relaxer be?



FroReal in September


----------



## annablack (Jun 22, 2014)

I have 1 more inch of hair growth before I reach my goal for the year! Thanks for the amazing tips!


----------



## ajargon02 (Jun 22, 2014)

ImanAdero said:


> Although just to be real... My initial goal was WL... But I'm kinda over chasing it.
> 
> So I'm going to start focusing on healthier hair now. If I get to WL, cool. If not, I will be A-OK!



Ita! I am currently in a sew-in that I installed yesterday.  I have been in protective styles for 1 month, then I wear my hair out for 3-7 days then back into protective styles. 

I don't take hair vitamins,  no sulfur or monistat, no nothing else but a daily multivitamin, workout and drink water.

I am getting about 1 in a month and I am a slow grower.


----------



## flirtytrixx88 (Jun 22, 2014)

After posting in the the APL/BSL challenge thread I was kindly directed over here. 
LC after 6/19's texlax


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jun 22, 2014)

flirtytrixx88

Great job on making BSL!

Is faithVA still kicking people out of threads? 

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## Adiatasha (Jun 22, 2014)

flirtytrixx88 said:


> After posting in the the APL/BSL challenge thread I was kindly directed over here. LC after 6/19's texlax



Sorry mama...... We didn't want you to leave lol

CONGRATS AGAIN !!!


----------



## Adiatasha (Jun 22, 2014)

MileHighDiva said:


> flirtytrixx88  Great job on making BSL!  Is faithVA still kicking people out of threads?   Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF



Girlllllll that was me. Lol


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 22, 2014)

flirtytrixx88 said:


> After posting in the the APL/BSL challenge thread I was kindly directed over here.
> LC after 6/19's texlax



Awww...lol sorry


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jun 22, 2014)

Adiatasha said:


> Girlllllll that was me. Lol



Okay Ms.Adiatasha, I'm going to call you lil' faithva.

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Jun 22, 2014)

MileHighDiva said:


> flirtytrixx88
> 
> Great job on making BSL!
> 
> ...



It wasn't me. I'm only the bouncer in the SL thread. But when I grow up


----------



## Duchess007 (Jun 22, 2014)

flirtytrixx88 said:


> After posting in the the APL/BSL challenge thread I was kindly directed over here.
> LC after 6/19's texlax



LOL... we're happy to have you!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jun 24, 2014)

~Le sigh~

I want to cut my hair.  I was set on it.  Then I saw a video and dont want to cut now.  What a conundrum.


----------



## ImanAdero (Jun 27, 2014)

Washed my hair in the weave... I oiled my scalp and braids... I am going on vacation next week... Gotta figure out what I'm gonna do... I know I need to dry my braids at night after washing/if I go in the pool... So I need to figure out whic products I'll be bringing.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jun 28, 2014)

Just completed my wash day. I was going to blow dry for a length check, but I didn't have time. I will do it next weekend.

Today I shampooed, dced, and moisturized. I will stretch it a bit with twists. Then I will wear a bun or something.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jun 28, 2014)

Last night I put Annabelle's ayurvedic oil on my hair and let it sit overnight. Today I cowashed with SSI Blueberry cowash cleansing condish and dc'd with Annabelle's Blueberry Deep Condish and went under the dryer for 20 mins.
I rinsed and roller set my hair with magnetic rollers. I used my leave in's SSI Moisture Mist Leave in and SSI Coco Creme Leave in. Then I set with CON wrap foam lotion (really love this) and Chi silk fusion.

Pre parting my hair and starting with the back instead of the front when doing the mohawk method helped me speed up a lot.


----------



## Duchess007 (Jun 28, 2014)

Big hair plans tonight. I'm prepooing with coffee oil, then will cowash with VO5, and then DC overnight.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3 (Jun 29, 2014)

Forgot how much I like Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie. Makes my hair feel so soft, like it's coated with a cone conditioner.


----------



## AyannaDivine (Jun 29, 2014)

Hey ladies, I havent posted in here in a while! My go-to style over the last 6 months has been a bun or lace wig, and frankly im sick of them both. So I decided to do something different and dye my hair bright red tonight. Im probably going to wear my hair in a cinnabun tomorrow. 



My current hair situation: 
Currently sitting under my thermal cap, DCing with a mix of LaKair cholesterol and BASK YAM.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jun 30, 2014)

MileHighDiva said:


> @flirtytrixx88
> Is @faithVA still kicking people out of threads?




I just saw this!!! MileHighDiva yes she is!  Dont let her fool you!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jun 30, 2014)

So I need to start putting grease in my hair o_o  Not looking forward to this change but its a must.  I just moved and its sooooo darn dry out here its sucking the moisture out of my hair and skin!!!  Last time my hair felt this dry I was still relaxing my hair with super strength relaxer from root to tip every relaxer 

I've been bs'ing on making my grease.  I bought a big ol' tub of shea butter to melt down and mix with evco and eo.  I'mma slather my self in it from head to toe every day!  I swear I see chunks of skin crack and fall off every time I move!  I didnt realize there would be such a drastic change for my skin and hair!  I only moved 73 miles!!!!  sheesh


----------



## Tderham1314 (Jul 2, 2014)

Hey guys quick update, my hair is doing pretty well. I'm wearing kinky twists for the next two months and will do Marley braids right after that. Been on a strict regimen of protective styling with extensions which I plan to keep doing for the rest of the year. I'm really hoping to reach MBL by New Years. I don't plan on using any heat or wearing my hair out longer than a few days between protective styles. Hey it works and it's low manipulation. I hope everyone is where they want to be with their hair goals!


----------



## AyannaDivine (Jul 2, 2014)

Tired the LOC method last night with water, Hair Dew, Apricot seed oil and Qhemet BRBC. My hair has not been this soft in years! I'm definitely adding this to my routine, and expect that I'll gain some extra length due to my hair being more manageable and less tangled & dry.


----------



## ImanAdero (Jul 3, 2014)

Almost at 3 weeks in the weave. 4 weeks to go!


----------



## jprayze (Jul 3, 2014)

I've been bunning for a while.  It works...easy and helps retention.  I want to do a twistout tonight or tomorrow.  I'm sleepy!


----------



## jprayze (Jul 3, 2014)

I literally cut my post short because I was sleepy last nite.  So obviously no twist out.  I might try to go to the beauty school around lunch time and get a roller set.  Sitting here with AE garlic mask on my scalp...gonna try Hair One for the first time this am.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 4, 2014)

Lol I've done that before where I really had more to say but was so sleepy I just barely made 10 characters lol!

So I finally made my hair grease...  I have yet to use it cause I havent washed my hair cause I'm sooooo lazy!!! I'm going to be my own set back soon enough.  

I still want to cut it though.  I want to do an A-line bob.  I think would like it and it'd be enough hair gone that I will want to deal with it again. However that means losing all of my progress.

I dunno :/


----------



## Froreal3 (Jul 4, 2014)

Hope everyone is enjoying their 4th! 

I'm probably going to do a twist out of some sort today. Probably will put it into a bun or a butterfly clip.

I'm pretty sure I'll make MBL by December. I still have a couple inches to go. Thought it'd be sooner, but whatevs...I'm a slow grower. I'll be excited to meet this goal because of course my hair has never been this long before.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jul 4, 2014)

Here it is.








Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## Duchess007 (Jul 4, 2014)

^^So defined and shiny!  I love that headband, too. I need to get on top of my hair accessory game...

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Duchess007 (Jul 4, 2014)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> Lol I've done that before where I really had more to say but was so sleepy I just barely made 10 characters lol!
> 
> So I finally made my hair grease...  I have yet to use it cause I havent washed my hair cause I'm sooooo lazy!!! I'm going to be my own set back soon enough.
> 
> ...



Girl... don't you cut that hair!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## GettingKinky (Jul 4, 2014)

Froreal3. I love those earrings.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 4, 2014)

But its becoming bothersome Duchess007

I dont want to play with it any more


----------



## Froreal3 (Jul 4, 2014)

^^^Thanks ladies!

GettingKinky I love big earrings even though I have small ears.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jul 4, 2014)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> But its becoming bothersome Duchess007
> 
> I dont want to play with it any more



:gotroasted: Mz.MoMo5235


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 4, 2014)

Oh jebus!!!!!!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 5, 2014)

Ok... I've decided to postpone all major cuts intill spring.  No use in my head being cold this winter any ways.  But I need to do a trim.  Trying to decide if I should do it my self or go somewhere to get it done.  I want to make sure enough is cut off cause scissors havens seen my hair since I buzzed it off.  But since I dont use heat and ps 11x out of 10  I doubt I need that much cut.  But I have to flat iron to see for sure.  Maybe next Thursday when I'm off and broke with nothing else to do I'll flat iron and trim.  Dont know how I'm going to trim these natural layers though


----------



## Froreal3 (Jul 5, 2014)

Lc

Mbl is still a ways away. Grrr. I will check again in December.  Hopefully I retain another couple inches by then.



Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## Jace032000 (Jul 6, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> Lc  Mbl is still a ways away. Grrr. I will check again in December.  Hopefully I retain another couple inches by then.  Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF



I know your pain!! I can just taste MBL!  Until then after this silk press I've been rocking for a week wears off...it's back in a bun for me! Praying hard for December MBL!  





Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Jace032000 (Jul 6, 2014)

One more pic...






Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NGraceO (Jul 6, 2014)

I was wondering why everyone was posting picture updates before I looked back and saw it was time! I'll be back to post mine!


----------



## GettingKinky (Jul 6, 2014)

I just ordered Sebastian clear cellophane. I'm going to start using it myself between salon visits. I'm thinking of using it every 4 weeks, but since I go to the salon every 8 weeks I will only have to do it myself every 8 weeks. 

I wasn't brave enough to buy the colored cellophane. I know my bathroom would end up a stained mess. I'll let my stylist deal with that.


----------



## polished07 (Jul 6, 2014)

I've been so lax since getting ready for my wedding like the last 6 months have flew by! I'm back though I dont know when I'll do an official length check but as soon as I take this weave out I'll be getting braids back to back until October hope all of your hair growing journeys are going well ;-)


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 6, 2014)

I dont remember when my lest lc was done but I didnt think it was too long ago.  Am I due for an update?  I dont even know what length my hair is in all honesty.  Maybe I wash it in a bit and then do a quick stretch to see.

I'm going to be honest though, ever since I got sick and gained all this weight I kind of dread taking lc pix.  I need to drop this weight now that I'm doing better and get back on my game.  Stop being all sloth like and what not


----------



## ronie (Jul 6, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> Here it is.  Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


Froreal3
This twist out looks so juicy. So moist and shiny. What did you use? Sorry if you already posted.
Why isn't it in the low density thread, lol?


----------



## Froreal3 (Jul 6, 2014)

ronie I thought I put it in the low density thread. Here is my twist out on stretched hair.













Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3 (Jul 6, 2014)

ronie I think I used Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie for the first one. For the loose one, I used APB Marshmallow cream.


----------



## Whit (Jul 7, 2014)

I took my weave out and I am posting progress pics in all of my subscribed threads. I think I may be full(ish) bra strap at this point. On the left side of each photo: weave take down, wash, condition, flat iron on April 29th. On the right side of each photo- weave takedown, wash, condition, flatiron, and trim on July 7th.










I will be right back in a sew in on July 11th


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 7, 2014)

Froreal3 Girl I love your hair!!!

Whit Wow you made some great progress!!!


I'm still around the same length I was last lc so I'm just going to wait a bit longer to do an update


----------



## GettingKinky (Jul 7, 2014)

Whit-  you've made a lot of progress!!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 8, 2014)

So guys...  I just had a huge "DUH MO" moment right now lol.

I was going through my 2011 hair album trying to figure out what happened to my hair.  In 2011 I was at one point around the same hair length I am now (slightly longer back then) but my hair looks and feels so much thinner than it was back then.

Then I came across a wet length check and realized that back then I had a blunt cut.  So all of my hair was at the one length.  Right now I still have not put any scissor to my hair since I buzzed it off, so I have these natural layers going.  So even though the back of my head might be close to the same length it was back then, the thickness isnt the same because the rest of my hair is playing catch up.

At least that's what I'm hoping the problem is or I'm chopping it all off again.  I really do not like my hair right now.  We are not friends at all!!!  My hair just seems so, bleh.  It reminds me of the same feeling I had while I was growing out my relaxer. Like waves instead of curls.  I'm not feeling it at all :'(


----------



## ImanAdero (Jul 8, 2014)

I love the way my scalp feels when I use my leave I spray. I added peppermint oil to it and it's all cool and tingly!

I'm debating on if I'm gonna make an appointment to tighten this weave. It looks fine, but it IS getting looser and it's gotta last another month or so. 

PS- I finally figured out why it itches. It's the beards. They run against my scalp and make my head itch. It's not my scalp being dirty or the raids being too tight (anymore). And it's not that my scalp is dry. I Moisturize like every other day I think.


----------



## Duchess007 (Jul 8, 2014)

I've trimmed about 1" since my last LC and am right back where I started. Nothing to report. Hope to have some growth by the next one, but I'm planning on doing more trimming, so...





Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 9, 2014)

Duchess007

You know I'm giving you the side eye right o_o

You best step away from them scissors!


----------



## GettingKinky (Jul 9, 2014)

You are WL Duchess007. What's your ultimate goal?


----------



## AyannaDivine (Jul 9, 2014)

Am I in the wrong challenge? I haven't even made it to BSL yet, meanwhile, y'alls hair is hanging down to your ankles! The struggle


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 9, 2014)

AyannaDivine said:


> Am I in the wrong challenge? I haven't even made it to BSL yet, meanwhile, y'alls hair is hanging down to your ankles! The struggle



Well me and you are in the same challenge at least lol


----------



## Duchess007 (Jul 10, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> You are WL Duchess007. What's your ultimate goal?



WL without stretching is my ultimate goal... for now. 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## PureSilver (Jul 10, 2014)

I did a huge cut over a month ago but i am definitely aiming for BSL my next relaxer. I Kinda seem like i am there already but you never know so i'll keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## ImanAdero (Jul 10, 2014)

Trying to decide if I want to do a year of straight protective styling..:

I can't wait to see where my hair is in a month!


----------



## ojemba (Jul 11, 2014)

Good day ladies, I'm 3 months into my 12 months personal hyh, ps challenge. I pulled my hair up into a puff and was very pleased with how it's coming along   

 
June 10, 2012 - July 10, 2014


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 11, 2014)

ojemba said:


> Good day ladies, I'm 3 months into my 12 months personal hyh, ps challenge. I pulled my hair up into a puff and was very pleased with how it's coming along
> 
> June 10, 2012 - July 10, 2014



You have super hair! Fantastic progress! And I'm in love with your texture and pattern!


----------



## Froreal3 (Jul 11, 2014)

ojemba Beautiful! You've come a long way. Keep growing!


----------



## Lami (Jul 11, 2014)

I'm checking in! I don't think I'm going to make it to BSL by the end of the year, but I'm going to try anyway and see where I get. I've already had more progress than I could have hoped for! I have around 3 inches to go at the longest part of my hair which could take me anywhere from 6 to 9 months as I really don't get my growth rate. I should probably be more scientific and use a measuring tape but ehhh.

These are pics at mid-November (a little damp), mid-Feb (blown out), early April (air-dried) and early July (blown out). Sorry for all the variation in lighting/pose/etc. Each one of these is done in a different bedroom erplexed I've not had much growth since April because I've been sooo scissor happy (probably 2" cut in total), but it was really necessary to even out my hemline. My hair has started filling in all the horrible straggly gaps and looks so much better! You can't see it perfectly in the final pic as my ends are colour-treated (red) and it comes out weird in the sun.

For my next stretch I will exclusively dust and re-evaluate on the next update date 

/end word vomit


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 11, 2014)

Lami said:


> I'm checking in! I don't think I'm going to make it to BSL by the end of the year, but I'm going to try anyway and see where I get. I've already had more progress than I could have hoped for! I have around 3 inches to go at the longest part of my hair which could take me anywhere from 6 to 9 months as I really don't get my growth rate. I should probably be more scientific and use a measuring tape but ehhh.
> 
> These are pics at mid-November (a little damp), mid-Feb (blown out), early April (air-dried) and early July (blown out). Sorry for all the variation in lighting/pose/etc. Each one of these is done in a different bedroom erplexed I've not had much growth since April because I've been sooo scissor happy (probably 2" cut in total), but it was really necessary to even out my hemline. My hair has started filling in all the horrible straggly gaps and looks so much better! You can't see it perfectly in the final pic as my ends are colour-treated (red) and it comes out weird in the sun.
> 
> ...



You can always hang out with us in 2015! 



I have decided to get to and maintain bsl until all of my layers catch up.  And pray that come spring I forget that I want that a-line bob


----------



## trendsetta25 (Jul 11, 2014)

I was curious to see how long my hair has gotten since dusting my ends in March and was shocked to see my growth. I really shouldn't be since I always get a big spurt in the summer months. My hair is going back into my protective style right after I post this. Lol. My next relaxer is Aug 8th. Hope I can gain close to an inch by then due to my summer spurts. Fingers crossed.


----------



## HappyAtLast (Jul 12, 2014)

ImanAdero said:


> Trying to decide if I want to do a year of straight protective styling..:
> 
> I can't wait to see where my hair is in a month!



I'm not in this challenge, but I lurk the long lengths for inspiration! I want to do a 12-month hardcore protective style challenge where I only wear my hair out with 1 pass only.  I actually just got crochet braids installed, so that would start my one-year point.


----------



## ojemba (Jul 12, 2014)

ojemba said:


> Good day ladies, I'm 3 months into my 12 months personal hyh, ps challenge. I pulled my hair up into a puff and was very pleased with how it's coming along  June 10, 2012 - July 10, 2014



I'm getting there!! Blow dry and trim today.,


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 12, 2014)

ojemba said:


> I'm getting there!! Blow dry and trim today.,



I'm coming for your hair! You better hide!


----------



## ojemba (Jul 12, 2014)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> I'm coming for your hair! You better hide!


  Loll, I'll be looking out loll


----------



## Meritamen (Jul 13, 2014)

I feel defeated. My hair is still stuck at APL. I feel like I am going to be stuck in the BSL challenges forever. Now that I have my hair telaxed the damage is even more apparent. I work a stressful job and if I get promoted it will only be more stressful. When I am home the last thing I want to do is mess with is my hair.
Time to go back to wigs because I don't know what else do with it.


----------



## ImanAdero (Jul 14, 2014)

I have to do better with moisturizing my hat under my weave. I think the braid pattern I have makes it hard to do that though. It's not a regular beehive, so it's hard to get my spray bottle up in there without making the tracks all greasy. 

Oh well, I'll so that after my workout later. 

I think from here on out I'll do weekly washing too. 

I also can't believe I've had this thing in for a month already! I could probably wear it a WHOLE more month and a half if I get the braids re tightened this week... But I kinda am ready to take it out lol. I think 7 weeks will be my limit and I'll let my hair breathe before going to the next sew in.


----------



## Lami (Jul 14, 2014)

Meritamen I'm sorry to hear you're struggling  You need to identify what exactly is stopping you from progressing. Is it moisture? Protein? Manipulation? If you go back to wigs, it will certainly make your day to day easier as you could braid your hair up and leave it like that under a wig for a few weeks at a time. You would still need to make sure you moisturised regularly (you could do that with a water/oil spritz) and deep conditioned weekly in the braids.

As long as your hair is growing from the roots, there is scope for it getting longer even if it happens slowly.


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Jul 14, 2014)

Hey ladies! Not sure if I should drop out of this challenge or not, just chopped around 7 inches off. Was tired of not being able to wear it curly due to heat damage.

I don't recommend cutting your hair on your bday..   . My hair feels so much thicker, smoother and healthier, so not a complete loss lol.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jul 15, 2014)

For the past two weeks I was using those goody metal barrettes on the ends of my twists to do a bun and on the ends of my braids while I was sleeping. I think that was a bad idea. I hope my ends aren't too damaged. I'm back to bobby pins. 

I love how my hair feels after cellophane gloss, plus LOC and then air drying in a few twists. So soft, smooth and moisturized. I'm in love.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jul 18, 2014)

Hi ladies! Might quiet in here. Hope everyone is well. Hair is doing fine. I'm just keeping it in twists braided up. I moisturize them every day to every other day. I'm back to using sulfur consistently. I am using NJoy oil. I saw the most growth using that between March and September last year. Hopefully using this for the last 5 months of the year can help me get another 3 inches with my usual summer spurt.

Next week, I think I will do a strong protein treatment with Komaza, then a nice moisturizing DC.


----------



## Bun Mistress (Jul 18, 2014)

Forgot to reply in here. I took my sew in out  yesterday and had a hair cut. Im  back to bsl.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 18, 2014)

I may be cutting back as well or just maintaining until I figure out why my hair is thinning and get that fixed


----------



## ImanAdero (Jul 18, 2014)

Okay... I only planned to keep for 8 weeks, but I'm thinking of going to the hair dresser at week 7 and wearing until the end of August...

I dunno... I'm kinda over this weave, but I like it... 

And I paid for it. 

I think I'm gonna get it tightened Monday if I can... Then I'll see how long I can keep it going.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jul 19, 2014)

Meritamen said:


> I feel defeated. My hair is still stuck at APL. I feel like I am going to be stuck in the BSL challenges forever. Now that I have my hair telaxed the damage is even more apparent. I work a stressful job and if I get promoted it will only be more stressful. When I am home the last thing I want to do is mess with is my hair. Time to go back to wigs because I don't know what else do with it.



Meritamen


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 19, 2014)

I'm out. I cut back to just below apl and will probably cut some more o_o


----------



## Froreal3 (Jul 19, 2014)

Why did you cut it Mz.MoMo5235?


----------



## Duchess007 (Jul 19, 2014)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> I'm out. I cut back to just below apl and will probably cut some more o_o



HOW DARE YOU???

...


Pics?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## PureSilver (Jul 20, 2014)

A lot of snipping and snapping going on in here. I did my own cut about 2 months ago. I won't be cutting again for the rest of this year, just trims and dusting. Tis all


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 20, 2014)

Duchess007 said:


> HOW DARE YOU???
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



I have some. I just have to stop being lazy and shrink them down so they dont take up a whole page.

Took a pic of how thin my hair has gotten too. Its terrible.  Then yesterday a co-worker asked what was going on with my hair. I was like "what do you mean" and they pointed out all of the broken/shed hair on the back of my shirt from where I had my hair down to fully dry then put it up. Almost broke out in tears right then and there.


----------



## PureSilver (Jul 20, 2014)

Lami said:


> I'm checking in! I don't think I'm going to make it to BSL by the end of the year, but I'm going to try anyway and see where I get. I've already had more progress than I could have hoped for! I have around 3 inches to go at the longest part of my hair which could take me anywhere from 6 to 9 months as I really don't get my growth rate. I should probably be more scientific and use a measuring tape but ehhh.
> 
> These are pics at mid-November (a little damp), mid-Feb (blown out), early April (air-dried) and early July (blown out). Sorry for all the variation in lighting/pose/etc. Each one of these is done in a different bedroom erplexed I've not had much growth since April because I've been sooo scissor happy (probably 2" cut in total), but it was really necessary to even out my hemline. My hair has started filling in all the horrible straggly gaps and looks so much better! You can't see it perfectly in the final pic as my ends are colour-treated (red) and it comes out weird in the sun.
> 
> ...





Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> I have some. I just have to stop being lazy and shrink them down so they dont take up a whole page.
> 
> Took a pic of how thin my hair has gotten too. Its terrible.  Then yesterday a co-worker asked what was going on with my hair. I was like "what do you mean" and they pointed out all of the broken/shed hair on the back of my shirt from where I had my hair down to fully dry then put it up. Almost broke out in tears right then and there.




Lami  Got breakeage honey, let Aphogee 2 Step treatment fix that. Follow up with the balancing moisturizer, a good moisturizing leave in conditioner. Moisturize as needed after that because your hair won't need protein until another 4-6 weeks.


----------



## ImanAdero (Jul 21, 2014)

Okay... I need some advice:

My weave has been in for just over 5 weeks and is starting to loosen. I had initially meant to keep my weave in for 8 weeks. 

So should I A) just let it rock for another 2.5 weeks and then take it out?

B) get it retightened and see if I can make it to 10-11 weeks?

I'm also supposed to be going on vacation mid August and I'm not sure if I want to be in the weave while on vacation (the opposite of most people lol). 

What do y'all think?


----------



## Kerryann (Jul 21, 2014)

.....................


----------



## Kerryann (Jul 21, 2014)

Wash and go ....


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 21, 2014)

So here are the pix.  This is my hair after the trim (I've decided not to cut any more as of yet).  Excuse all of the fatness.  I've gained some poundage that I really need to drop.





Pic of the top of my head before the trim when I confirmed the thinning wasnt just in my head


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 21, 2014)

Kerryann I love your wng!!!  Its so full and lovely!  I'm so jealous!!!


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jul 21, 2014)

I don't feel like roller setting so I'm going to rock my wig this week. I just finished washing. I prepoo'd w/a mix of V05 Silky Experience Shea Cashmere mixed w/ Aussie Moist 3 min Miracle and Vatika Oil and Avocado Oil. 
Shampooed with Kenra Clarifying Shampoo and CON w/ argan oil shampoo.
Then Dc'd with Bask Y.A.M. and Cacao Bark w/ JBCO and Sweet Almond Oil.

I plan on moisturizing with SSI tahitian vanilla and coconut leave-in conditioner/APB Ayurvedic Hair Creme and seal with Organix Coconut milk serum.

Then plait for my wig


----------



## GettingKinky (Jul 21, 2014)

Kerryann you wash n go is gorgeous!! 

MzMoMo is your hair is so silky. Is that your natural texture or do you have a secret sauce you use?


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 21, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> Kerryann you wash n go is gorgeous!!
> 
> MzMoMo is your hair is so silky. Is that your natural texture or do you have a secret sauce you use?



According to my doc its hormones. My texture started to change when I got back from India :/

We can trade ^_^


----------



## GettingKinky (Jul 21, 2014)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> According to my doc its hormones. My texture started to change when I got back from India :/  We can trade ^_^



I see. So the silkiness is a new thing?  You don't like it?


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 22, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> I see. So the silkiness is a new thing?  You don't like it?



New and very unliked. Makes my hair look flat and feel thin. Not to mention its accompanied by actual thinning.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jul 22, 2014)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> New and very unliked. Makes my hair look flat and feel thin. Not to mention its accompanied by actual thinning.



  But it has bling. 

I guess the grass is always greener.  I would trade in a heartbeat.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 22, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> But it has bling.
> 
> I guess the grass is always greener.  I would trade in a heartbeat.



Tis true... it is shinnier than before. 

We always want what we dont have.  I'd kill for thicker and curlier hair.


----------



## Tderham1314 (Jul 22, 2014)

Hey guys I have a really awesome way to gain at least one inch of hair growth a month. I put peppermint oil and tea tree oil in a spray bottle with water and spray my scalp twice a day once in the morning and once at night.  I started at the beginning of July and have an inch of hair growth already. I also have been wearing kinky twists so I don't manipulate my hair at all for a whole month except to moisturize. I think it's definitely worth a shot for anyone looking to speed up growth. It also takes away dandruff and keeps your scalp nice and clean! I think I may start tracking my monthly progress in September with pics so I can show you guys!


----------



## isawstars (Jul 22, 2014)

ImanAdero said:


> Okay... I need some advice:
> 
> My weave has been in for just over 5 weeks and is starting to loosen. I had initially meant to keep my weave in for 8 weeks.
> 
> ...



ImanAdero  Me personally? I would just leave it in for 1 week.  Evaluate how it looks and feels underneath to determine whether you should go another.  

I took out my sew in today.  I got kind of concerned about blending the textures, otherwise I would have left it in a few weeks longer. 

I'm definitely getting a full weave next time.  Maybe next week or 2.


----------



## Guinan (Jul 23, 2014)

Hi Ladies!!!

I know Ive been MIA. A lot has changed. I recently accepted a new stress-free job position in which I will be starting in a couple of weeks. I decided to transition to natural & I cut almost the entire front section of my hair to natural, so that I can dye it blond. 

My hair is holding up well, but the stress that I was under at work really caused my hair to thin abit in the middle. It is def true: stress + poor eating habits = bad hair. I think I caught it in time; as I've been staying on top of my trimmings, protein and moisture. 

I will def be posting pics in a couple of weeks. 

I hope you ladies are doing well. I have alot to catch up on


----------



## isawstars (Jul 23, 2014)

pelohello said:


> Hi Ladies!!!
> 
> I know Ive been MIA. A lot has changed. I recently accepted a new stress-free job position in which I will be starting in a couple of weeks. I decided to transition to natural & I cut almost the entire front section of my hair to natural, so that I can dye it blond.
> 
> ...



pelohello

congrats on the job!  I can't wait to see those blonde hair photos


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Jul 23, 2014)

isawstars said:


> pelohello
> 
> congrats on the job!  I can't wait to see those blonde hair photos



^ what she said lol


----------



## Guinan (Jul 23, 2014)

Here r some pics of the color. I plan on doing a LC in August. 

The color was suppose to be light blonde; but I made a couple of mistakes. I used cream of nature honey blonde color and I used another color that I mixed. It was suppose to be every other row of color; i.e. honey blonde and strawberry blonde. The problem was that the strawberry blonde bled and was too dark. I used a 30 developer, but I think I should of used a 40 developer or a flash powder; plus I left my metal whisk in the color, which is a MAJOR no-no.

I haven't noticed a change in my curl pattern; so that's good. The front of my hair measures in at 4.5inches and the sides and back of my hair measures in at 14-14.5inches. I can't wait to straighten my hair so that I can see the color and how my mini BC looks with straight hair. After the color, my hair was very dry. I upped my DC and protein and it seems to be doing fine. I think I'm a slow grower. It will be a yr in Sep since my last relaxer and I only have about 4.5 inches of new growth. I'm hoping with the new job and me working on my fitness, I'll be able to change that.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 24, 2014)

pelohello I love the color!  Congrats on the stress free job. I need to get some stress free in my life. Might help my hair situation.


----------



## PureSilver (Jul 24, 2014)

I'm inching closer and closer. I can see it fully by Dec 2014


----------



## Guinan (Jul 24, 2014)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> @pelohello I love the color! Congrats on the stress free job. I need to get some stress free in my life. Might help my hair situation.


 

Thanks! I still cant believe how much stress can affect your life. I swear it was in God's plan for me to switch positions at my job. I started packing up my office 2mths before even looking at other positions. I just had this feeling that I was meant to do something else. I was alittle scarred to accept the new position; since it was less money and not as much free time, but I REALLY couldn't take my job anymore. I plan on making ALOT of changes this year. I start my year after my bday


----------



## coolsista-paris (Jul 25, 2014)

pelohello said:


> Thanks! I still cant believe how much stress can affect your life. I swear it was in God's plan for me to switch positions at my job. I started packing up my office 2mths before even looking at other positions. I just had this feeling that I was meant to do something else. I was alittle scarred to accept the new position; since it was less money and not as much free time, but I REALLY couldn't take my job anymore. I plan on making ALOT of changes this year. I start my year after my bday



this is great! 
i also changed jobs 4 months ago after stressîng out 4 years at a position that i hated!
it played a lot on me. i was in a bad mood even outside of work.... i felt bad the day before going back (on days off)... i hated it! and with my high blood pressure i though "whats the point? these managers dont care about their employees and i will not In anything here" (yt collegues told me that managers were racist ànd no way blacks cà get higher positions there, that i shouldnt waist my time)... those nice colleagues of mine also quit that place.... a mess
anyway im not happy , enjoying my new job , and im stress free!!
yayyyy to us


----------



## Froreal3 (Jul 25, 2014)

pelohello congrats  on the new job!

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## Guinan (Jul 26, 2014)

I started back taking my biotin today.  I really hope it helps with my growth slump. I trying to decide if I want to wash my hair today. I'm feeling so hair lazy today.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jul 26, 2014)

Washed my hair today. Detangled after having twists in for two weeks.  I think I'll stick to my once a week thing and with bigger twists.


----------



## Guinan (Jul 27, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> Washed my hair today. Detangled after having twists in for two weeks.  I think I'll stick to my once a week thing and with bigger twists.


 
I wanna get back into just washing my hair once a week. I feel like 2x's a week is too much manipulation for my transitioning hair. Does your hair work best when left alone? Or does it tend to matt and tangle? Mines start to matt in the middle after a week


----------



## Froreal3 (Jul 27, 2014)

pelohello said:


> I wanna get back into just washing my hair once a week. I feel like 2x's a week is too much manipulation for my transitioning hair. Does your hair work best when left alone? Or does it tend to matt and tangle? Mines start to matt in the middle after a week



My twists start to mat after two weeks, especially since I've been doing scalp massages.  However, I do feel that leaving it alone works well for better retention. That's why I usually just undo my twists after one week. I only touch my twists to moisturize and seal them every other day. pelohello


----------



## Froreal3 (Jul 27, 2014)

Why does my right side grow significantly longer than the left? *sigh*


----------



## charmtreese (Jul 27, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> Why does my right side grow significantly longer than the left? *sigh*



My hair does the same thing. So annoying!


----------



## Guinan (Jul 27, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> Why does my right side grow significantly longer than the left? *sigh*



Mines is the left side. My left side is alittle pass mbl & my right side is barely bsb. I plan to cut it next week


----------



## bklynbornNbred (Jul 28, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> Why does my right side grow significantly longer than the left? *sigh*



Do you sleep on your left side?


----------



## Froreal3 (Jul 28, 2014)

bklynbornNbred said:


> Do you sleep on your left side?



I sleep on both sides,  but probably more on the left. 

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3 (Jul 28, 2014)

pelohello said:


> Mines is the left side. My left side is alittle pass mbl & my right side is barely bsb. I plan to cut it next week



pelohello I am not cutting because I wear my hair up anyway.  I only see it when I do length checks.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## Guinan (Jul 29, 2014)

One more week until I straighten my hair. I'm really excited cause I want to see the length of my mini BC. I've been prepping my hair for the flatiron. I used a mild protein on Sun and plan on doing a med hard protein tom and then on Sat I will focus on moisture only. Since it takes forever for me to straighten my hair, I plan on shampooing, DC and air drying on Sat and then blow dry and straighten on Sun.


----------



## Guinan (Jul 29, 2014)

I forgot I wanted to ask yall about this product.

Have any of you ladies tried the bobeam shampoo bars? If so, what did you think and which ones did you get?

TIA!!!


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Jul 29, 2014)

pelohello said:


> I forgot I wanted to ask yall about this product.
> 
> Have any of you ladies tried the bobeam shampoo bars? If so, what did you think and which ones did you get?
> 
> TIA!!!



I've tried it. I used the honey and oats and I didn't like it. It made my hair feel dry. But don't take my word for it. Try it out yourself. Your hair may like it. I know a lot of other people seem to like it but my hair didn't respond well to it. 

I really like Chagrin Valley shampoo bars. They have a nice lather and they clean my hair without stripping it. I couldn't be without it.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jul 29, 2014)

pelohello said:


> I forgot I wanted to ask yall about this product.
> 
> Have any of you ladies tried the bobeam shampoo bars? If so, what did you think and which ones did you get?
> 
> TIA!!!



pelohello they made my hair feel coated and stripped.   I read shampoo bars can react that way with hard water,  but my water wasn't hard.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## ImanAdero (Jul 29, 2014)

pelohello said:


> I forgot I wanted to ask yall about this product.  Have any of you ladies tried the bobeam shampoo bars? If so, what did you think and which ones did you get?  TIA!!!



I have them and like them. I bought a few so there are more to try. If start with one of the sample size bars if you're interested in trying them.


----------



## Guinan (Jul 30, 2014)

Thanks Ladies. I think I'll try it out. I'm thinking about trying the Rhassoul Shampoo Bar.


----------



## Kerryann (Jul 31, 2014)

This is my progress so far


----------



## Froreal3 (Jul 31, 2014)

Kerryann Are you MBL yet?

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## Kerryann (Jul 31, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> Kerryann Are you MBL yet?
> 
> Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF



I say by December I will claim it because I need a well needed trim


----------



## Kerryann (Jul 31, 2014)

Todays hair


----------



## GettingKinky (Jul 31, 2014)

^^^beautiful!! You and your hair. 
Kerryann


----------



## Froreal3 (Jul 31, 2014)

Kerryann said:


> Todays hair



Beautiful Kerryann. How did you achieve that look? Braid out on blown out hair?


----------



## Guinan (Jul 31, 2014)

Kerryann said:


> Todays hair



Niccccceeee!!! Love how thick ur hair is


----------



## Kerryann (Jul 31, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> Beautiful Kerryann. How did you achieve that look? Braid out on blown out hair?



Yes it was a braid out on blown out hair


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 1, 2014)

I'm almost certain that I'm cutting tomorrow.  I think it'll be better to keep my hair short while I fugure out whats causing the thinning and fix it. 
So I'm either doing a sl a-line bob or cutting back to my larger fro I had going last year. I hate to lose all of my progress but I rather have short healthy hair that I can grow out later than long see through hair with three strands of hair holding on for dear life lol


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 1, 2014)

I didnt wait o_o 

I cut twice. Here's the first (hand and qtip for comparison)








2nd cut



I'll show pics of my hair tomorrow.  Taking my insomniac butt to bed


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Aug 1, 2014)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> I didnt wait o_o
> 
> I cut twice. Here's the first (hand and qtip for comparison)
> 
> ...



OMG!!!! Your hair looks beautiful, shiny and healthy.  I hope the cut comes out good. But your hair grows quickly anyway


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 1, 2014)

Lilmama1011 said:


> OMG!!!! Your hair looks beautiful, shiny and healthy.  I hope the cut comes out good. But your hair grows quickly anyway



My brother doesn't like it lol. I wont know if it came out well till it dries.  I washed it very well, put my leave in and butter grease in.  Just waiting for it to dry then I'll take pix. Maybe cut more.  Who knows lol


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Aug 1, 2014)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> My brother doesn't like it lol. I wont know if it came out well till it dries.  I washed it very well, put my leave in and butter grease in.  Just waiting for it to dry then I'll take pix. Maybe cut more.  Who knows lol



Smh (fingers crossed)


----------



## Guinan (Aug 1, 2014)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> I'm almost certain that I'm cutting tomorrow.  I think it'll be better to keep my hair short while I fugure out whats causing the thinning and fix it.
> So I'm either doing a sl a-line bob or cutting back to my larger fro I had going last year. I hate to lose all of my progress but I rather have short healthy hair that I can grow out later than long see through hair with three strands of hair holding on for dear life lol



Im with you on health over length. Have u figured out what's causing the thinning? Im having issues with breakage. Mine's is from stress, poor eating habits & lack of exercise. 

Ur lucky, your hair grows so fast, you'll be bsl in no time


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 1, 2014)

pelohello said:


> Im with you on health over length. Have u figured out what's causing the thinning? Im having issues with breakage. Mine's is from stress, poor eating habits & lack of exercise.
> 
> Ur lucky, your hair grows so fast, you'll be bsl in no time



Still not sure. Doc says its also due to stress and poor eating habits. All of my tests have come back normal.  
So annoyed. I'm happy that I cut but now that I cant make a bun I got sad. And the a-line curly is looking more like a reverse mullet.  Think t-boz but butchered o_o

So I'm rounding out the cut to make all the hair one length across the head.


----------



## Guinan (Aug 1, 2014)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> Still not sure. Doc says its also due to stress and poor eating habits. All of my tests have come back normal.
> So annoyed. I'm happy that I cut but now that I cant make a bun I got sad. And the a-line curly is looking more like a reverse mullet.  Think t-boz but butchered o_o
> 
> So I'm rounding out the cut to make all the hair one length across the head.



It'll get better. Stress & poor eating habits can wreck havoc on not only ur hair but ur skin & ur mood.  Its def an eye opener for me. I plan on rejoining weight watchers & planet fitness next week. And to deal with my stress (& personal issues), i started seeing a therapist.

Do u intend to make any life changes? Maybe make little changes at 1st. 

Ps: i plan on cutting my hair to NL in 2wks


----------



## ronie (Aug 1, 2014)

Coming out of lurk mode to scream: STOP THE CUTTING! I follow this thread religiously for all the beautiful hair porn. 
Hope you ladies get better with your health soon.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 1, 2014)

I'm usually yelling stop the cutting too. But it was a must.  Right now once my money situation is better then I can eat bettet. There's no excuse for my lack of working out other than being lazy and feeling sorry for my self lol.

Baby steps though. Baby steps


----------



## Guinan (Aug 1, 2014)

Currently DC with a ton of various conditioners that i mixed 2gether. I mixed conditioners that i hated or only had alittle bit left.

I also tried out my Denman brush again on my natural hair. That thing is AMAZING! ! When i was natural before i never had any curls, it was always a frizzy, tangle mess. The brush made my curls clump 2gether. 

The 1st pic is w/o product on wet hair. The other pics are with my mixed conditioners ; but both with using the brush


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 1, 2014)

LOOK WHAT I DID!


----------



## Guinan (Aug 2, 2014)

Well i straightened my hair. The good news is i made mbl, the bad news is i had to cut my hair due to damage. So my length now is still bsb. 

Im not really liking this flat iron job. One side is nice, sleek & healthy but the other side feels frizzy & poofy. I think its because i used too much heat protectant. 

On to the pics. The 1st pic is before the trim, the 2nd pic is after. IDK why the 2nd pic is side ways


----------



## growbaby (Aug 3, 2014)

Thought I'd pop In to share today's hair, awfully quiet in here lately. Give me more lurking material! Lol


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 3, 2014)

Sorry about the trim pelohello. It looks like your hair is still MBL in the 2nd pic though.

growbaby Aren't you WL now? You still chillin with us huh?


----------



## growbaby (Aug 3, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> growbaby Aren't you WL now? You still chillin with us huh?



I've been with most of you since APL challenge! Ain't no breakin this Bond girl LOL


----------



## bronxsoloist (Aug 4, 2014)

YaY I'm definitely past APL and I THINK I'm running up on BSB or past it!
woot woot
I'm working on MBL by the end of this year or close to it!
After having my wife do some measurements I'm about 6 inches ~1 year+ away from my waist. (longest layer not full, thats the NEXT accomplishment)

Attached are a few photos, 1 before I washed my hair, 2 washed, air dried, lightly flat ironed (first time on my HHJ and I was ADMITTEDLY scared)

Good luck to everyone on their journey! There are so many lovely heads of hair in here! Mucho inspiration!


----------



## GettingKinky (Aug 4, 2014)

bronxsoloist your hair is so pretty. 


I'm thinking of transitioning to natural. My last touch up was 6/12/14. At my growth rate I could have 3 inches of natural hair by the end of the year. Maybe at that point I'll chop off my last 3 inches of bonelaxed hair.


----------



## bronxsoloist (Aug 4, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> @bronxsoloist your hair is so pretty.
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of transitioning to natural. My last touch up was 6/12/14. At my growth rate I could have 3 inches of natural hair by the end of the year. Maybe at that point I'll chop off my last 3 inches of bonelaxed hair.



THANK YOU! Your hair is B-E-A-UTIFUL btw


----------



## Guinan (Aug 5, 2014)

@GettingKinky, I see you decided to transition!!! I would say we could be transition buddies, but I plan on cutting my hair this week After the cut I should be alittle above NL. The reason why I'm cutting is because I cut too much off in the front and its not blending well and b/c I'm impatient. I'm surprised I've lasted this long.

I plan on staying in this challenge, but will join the shoulder length challenge next yr. I feel like I've joined too many challenges and I have no clue which ones I belong too anymore.


----------



## Guinan (Aug 5, 2014)

So I did some research and I know why my ends felt like straw. I have protein overload; AGAIN. Which makes sense b/c prior to straightening my hair I used a mild protein twice. The reason was b/c I ran out of my stronger protein, so I decided to use the mild protein twice b/c of the lack of strength. Well I guess I was wrong. 

I bought a wig yesterday. I really like it. I plan on buying another one on Friday. This was my 1st time buying a wig that didnt have a comb. I plan on wigging it until Jan 2015.


----------



## Guinan (Aug 5, 2014)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> LOOK WHAT I DID!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 271233


 
How you holding up after your cut?


----------



## m_wink (Aug 5, 2014)

Hi ladies! I have been gone but I did not forget to take care of my hair. I'm happy to say that I have reached solid BSL. Here is a picture from my instagram! I plan on getting to MBL by the end of this year!


----------



## PureSilver (Aug 5, 2014)

Disappointed i'm not fully BSL but I have time god's will come this December when I relax again.


----------



## GettingKinky (Aug 5, 2014)

pelohello said:


> @GettingKinky, I see you decided to transition!!! I would say we could be transition buddies, but I plan on cutting my hair this week After the cut I should be alittle above NL. The reason why I'm cutting is because I cut too much off in the front and its not blending well and b/c I'm impatient. I'm surprised I've lasted this long.  I plan on staying in this challenge, but will join the shoulder length challenge next yr. I feel like I've joined too many challenges and I have no clue which ones I belong too anymore.



I'm pretty sure (90-95%) I'm going to transition. My hair stretches pretty easily and my hair is pretty lightly texlaxed so I don't think it will be a big difference. I guess I will find out. During my texlax transition I thought about turning back a number of times, but then I was afraid that if I re-relaxed my texlaxed hair it might all fall out so I had to keep going. 

I can't believe you are cutting to NL!! I could never be without bunning ability so I'll be transitioning forever. At least 2.5 years.


----------



## jprayze (Aug 7, 2014)

Hi everyone!  It's been a while since I posted and I hope everyone is doing well!  pelohello I can't believe you're cutting!  We've been in these challenges for so long together.

If any of you follow Yolanda Renee on YT, I got a chance to meet her when she did her meet n greet in DC.  She was very nice and I wore a flexi rod set for the event.  The flexi rods lastest about 1 week.  I also got a lot of products to try.  I tried the entwine moisture masque and I love it so far.  

I got senegalease twists on Tuesday and will be keeping them as long as I can!  I hoping when I take them out I will be able to claim MBL.


----------



## Guinan (Aug 7, 2014)

jprayze said:


> Hi everyone!  It's been a while since I posted and I hope everyone is doing well!  pelohello I can't believe you're cutting!  We've been in these challenges for so long together.
> 
> If any of you follow Yolanda Renee on YT, I got a chance to meet her when she did her meet n greet in DC.  She was very nice and I wore a flexi rod set for the event.  The flexi rods lastest about 1 week.  I also got a lot of products to try.  I tried the entwine moisture masque and I love it so far.
> 
> I got senegalease twists on Tuesday and will be keeping them as long as I can!  I hoping when I take them out I will be able to claim MBL.



Welcome back!! I can't believe im cutting either.  I hope i don't chicken out. I was supposed to cut yesterday but i started playing in it instead of cutting it.


----------



## jprayze (Aug 8, 2014)

Pics of my flexirods and Senegalese twists and the Yolanda Renee takes DMV events and now I'm all caught up!


----------



## GettingKinky (Aug 8, 2014)

Welcome back jprayze!  Your flexi rod set is beautiful.   

Here's my fresh flat iron from last night and then my braid n curl this morning.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Aug 8, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> Welcome back jprayze!  Your flexi rod set is beautiful.
> 
> Here's my fresh flat iron from last night and then my braid n curl this morning.



GettingKinky how many braids you do?


----------



## GettingKinky (Aug 8, 2014)

Lilmama1011 said:


> GettingKinky how many braids you do?



Just two. I part my hair down the middle and then use a 7/8" satin covered foam roller on each one.


----------



## trendsetta25 (Aug 8, 2014)

This is the longest and hardest hair journey for me. Every time I take a step forward I end up moving two steps back. I texlaxed today after 4 months of stretching and was depressed after seeing the status of my growth. I got my last professional trim back in January. Self trimmed in April and haven't trimmed since. I keep my hair braided under wigs and release the braids every two weeks so I'm not manipulating so often. I wash and DC weekly. Now I have to trim about 3-4 inches off     

This is my hair gathered together


----------



## GettingKinky (Aug 8, 2014)

trendsetta25 I'm sorry you're not happy with your progress. Have you been doing something new with your hair since your trim in Jan?

If you're going to keep your hair braided/under a wig maybe you don't need to cut 3-4 inches yet. It might even out on its own.


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 8, 2014)

GettingKinky Beautiful hair of course! You're pretty much MBL. Have you claimed it? I hope your transition goes well! 

pelohello of course you know I'm against you cutting all that pretty hair. You and Mz.Momo 

trendsetta25 Why do you need to cut 4 inches off again? Your hair grows in a V and it's made a lot of length progress since April. It's gone from 7 - 9 on your lc shirt.


----------



## GettingKinky (Aug 8, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> GettingKinky Beautiful hair of course! You're pretty much MBL. Have you claimed it? I hope your transition goes well!



Thanks Froreal3
I hadn't thought about claiming MBL. I'll measure and if I'm there I'll claim it!


----------



## ImanAdero (Aug 8, 2014)

Taking my weave OUT!

8 weeks and 1 day of protective styling!

I think I can do a 6 month protective style challenge! I'm gonna get another sew in in September and see if I can make it last longer. 

I'm about to put some serious moisture in this hair of mine and use up some of my products!


----------



## Guinan (Aug 9, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> Welcome back jprayze!  Your flexi rod set is beautiful.
> 
> Here's my fresh flat iron from last night and then my braid n curl this morning.



Gurl, you r mbl!!!


----------



## Guinan (Aug 9, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> GettingKinky Beautiful hair of course! You're pretty much MBL. Have you claimed it? I hope your transition goes well!
> 
> pelohello of course you know I'm against you cutting all that pretty hair. You and Mz.Momo
> 
> trendsetta25 Why do you need to cut 4 inches off again? Your hair grows in a V and it's made a lot of length progress since April. It's gone from 7 - 9 on your lc shirt.



I knowww. I need a change & if i dont cut now,  then i'll probably relax


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 9, 2014)

^^So why don't you relax pelohello? Aren't you texlaxed already? When was your last touch up? pelohello


----------



## Guinan (Aug 9, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> ^^So why don't you relax pelohello? Aren't you texlaxed already? When was your last touch up? pelohello



I'll be a yr post in 3wks. I feel at this point, i dont really want to texlax & I don't want to transition. Plus almost my whole front is natural.   

I want a change too. I thought the color would fix that, but it didn't.  I might be getting an undercut too I say this now, but may chicken out.  I'm so indecisive. I was thinking of waiting until next jan, but im too impatient.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Aug 9, 2014)

Been in a wig for the last two wks. On Wed. I prepooed with AO GPB Condish then shampooed with NuEnz Organic Shampoo. Then I Dc'ed with SSI Avocado Condish rinsed then used Aphogee Green Tea spray and sealed with one n only Argan oil treatment and blow dried. I got another protective style yesterday. I got it braided into a bun but the ends are twists. I plan to wear this for three weeks.


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 10, 2014)

pelohello said:


> I'll be a yr post in 3wks. I feel at this point, i dont really want to texlax & I don't want to transition. Plus almost my whole front is natural.
> 
> I want a change too. I thought the color would fix that, but it didn't.  I might be getting an undercut too I say this now, but may chicken out.  I'm so indecisive. I was thinking of waiting until next jan, but im too impatient.



Chile you are going on MBL! Go head and get you a pixie wig or weave and call it a day! pelohello


----------



## ImanAdero (Aug 10, 2014)

In a wash n to today. 

Question: anyone know of a good dupe for Kinky Curly Knot Today or Karen's Body Beautiful leave in?

I love the consistency of them, but would like to find one that's less than $10. I go through them so quickly with a wash n go, so I need a less expensive alternative.


----------



## Angelbean (Aug 10, 2014)

ImanAdero said:


> In a wash n to today.
> 
> Question: anyone know of a good dupe for Kinky Curly Knot Today or Karen's Body Beautiful leave in?
> 
> I love the consistency of them, but would like to find one that's less than $10. I go through them so quickly with a wash n go, so I need a less expensive alternative.



I love both leave ins you mentioned, but a good alternative is Eden body works shea coconut leave in has great slip and is uber moisturizing


----------



## Guinan (Aug 11, 2014)

So I bought a curly wig and I LOVE it!! I think every time I get paid, I'm going to buy a wig. So far I have a straight and curly wig. I found a curly U-part wig for 20 bucks. 

I'm committing to a no-heat personal challege until Jan 2015 and committing to monthly inversions. 

I used the DEVA curl no-poo and conditioner again. The weirdest(sp) thing happened. I was in the shower and I was putting the conditioner in my hand and as I was pouring it into my hand, I got an electric shock. I mean a REAL shock where I saw a spark. Why the heck did that happen!!??! Has that happened to anyone before??


----------



## GettingKinky (Aug 11, 2014)

^^^^
That's strange. It's never happened to me before.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Aug 11, 2014)

pelohello said:


> So I bought a curly wig and I LOVE it!! I think every time I get paid, I'm going to buy a wig. So far I have a straight and curly wig. I found a curly U-part wig for 20 bucks.
> 
> I'm committing to a no-heat personal challege until Jan 2015 and committing to monthly inversions.
> 
> I used the DEVA curl no-poo and conditioner again. The weirdest(sp) thing happened. I was in the shower and I was putting the conditioner in my hand and as I was pouring it into my hand, I got an electric shock. I mean a REAL shock where I saw a spark. Why the heck did that happen!!??! Has that happened to anyone before??



Wow..........


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Aug 11, 2014)

pelohello said:


> So I bought a curly wig and I LOVE it!! I think every time I get paid, I'm going to buy a wig. So far I have a straight and curly wig. I found a curly U-part wig for 20 bucks.
> 
> I'm committing to a no-heat personal challege until Jan 2015 and committing to monthly inversions.
> 
> I used the DEVA curl no-poo and conditioner again. The weirdest(sp) thing happened. I was in the shower and I was putting the conditioner in my hand and as I was pouring it into my hand, I got an electric shock. I mean a REAL shock where I saw a spark. Why the heck did that happen!!??! Has that happened to anyone before??



Maybe you have mutant powers?


----------



## GettingKinky (Aug 11, 2014)

cwmarie said:


> Maybe you have mutant powers?



LOL!!!!!!!


----------



## Guinan (Aug 11, 2014)

cwmarie said:


> Maybe you have mutant powers?


 
LMBAO


----------



## isawstars (Aug 11, 2014)

Hey Ladies!  Just checking in... I got another install today.  This time I did a small part instead of the U part.  I'm using the same hair... so we shall see how this round goes.  Hopefully I keep it in longer.


----------



## PureSilver (Aug 11, 2014)

Now i'm on the journey to MBL and i'm really trying to get there before Jan 1st 2015. Oh lord the struggle. We'll see though. I'll be making changes to my regimen by the end of this month.


----------



## ImanAdero (Aug 12, 2014)

I wish I could wash and go all the time without it wrecking havoc on my ends! My hair is super soft, pretty defined (going on day 3 hair!!!)

But alas, I can't keep this up all week...

So I think I'm going to get a new weave in September so I can retain some length by year's end. 

I feel like I've been BSL/Approaching MBL forever and am not making any progress towards WL. Again, I'm not pressed for WL hair... But dang it, it was a goal lol. If I can be solidly MBL though, I'll be super happy.


----------



## sgold04 (Aug 12, 2014)

I SHOULD be MBL by the next time I straighten my hair in October (about 17" measured from my nape). I had a bad trim in June; when I measure my hair, one side looks to be about an inch shorter than the other, so I'm hoping I won't have to get too much cut in Oct. I wear my hair natural most of the time, so it's not noticeable now. My ends are really dry from a summer of WNG, so I'm thinking of maintaining at MBL for about 6 months so I can get regular trims, then I will start my final push to WL.


----------



## Guinan (Aug 12, 2014)

PureSilver said:


> Now i'm on the journey to MBL and i'm really trying to get there before Jan 1st 2015. Oh lord the struggle. We'll see though. I'll be making changes to my regimen by the end of this month.


 
Do you know what kind of changes you will be making to your reggie?

If so, what are they


----------



## Guinan (Aug 12, 2014)

isawstars said:


> Hey Ladies! Just checking in... I got another install today. This time I did a small part instead of the U part. I'm using the same hair... so we shall see how this round goes. Hopefully I keep it in longer.


 
Any pics of the install? I was thinking about getting a sew-in next year. Is yours curly or straight?


----------



## Guinan (Aug 12, 2014)

I forgot to mention, I finally tried Giovanni Leave-In & that stuff is AMAZING!!!!!! It has officially replaced my 11.00 Allafia(sp) leave-in. What made me finally try it was my coworker kept saying how awesome it is and how her sister buys like 20 of them at a time. So I finally gave in and decided to purchase it.


----------



## isawstars (Aug 13, 2014)

pelohello said:


> Any pics of the install? I was thinking about getting a sew-in next year. Is yours curly or straight?



I reused the same hair which was Bobbi Boss Ocean Wave.  I'm kinda tired of the wave so I asked my stylist to flat iron it. Camera pic attached.


----------



## Guinan (Aug 13, 2014)

isawstars, yasss!!! It looks so natural. You and your hair look gorg


----------



## isawstars (Aug 13, 2014)

pelohello said:


> isawstars, yasss!!! It looks so natural. You and your hair look gorg



Thanks!  I can't wait til my actual hair gets this long.


----------



## trendsetta25 (Aug 13, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> trendsetta25 I'm sorry you're not happy with your progress. Have you been doing something new with your hair since your trim in Jan?  If you're going to keep your hair braided/under a wig maybe you don't need to cut 3-4 inches yet. It might even out on its own.



Not really. It "may" be the bone straight relaxed hair breaking off. I've been texlaxing for almost 2 yrs now.


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 14, 2014)

isawstars said:


> I reused the same hair which was Bobbi Boss Ocean Wave.  I'm kinda tired of the wave so I asked my stylist to flat iron it. Camera pic attached.



Very pretty!  You and the hair!  isawstars

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## Guinan (Aug 14, 2014)

I've been doing good this week. I've been bagging and inverting all this week. I baggy for about 30min and then I invert. I dont like putting oil on my scalp everyday b/c it will make my hair too greasy.


----------



## AyannaDivine (Aug 15, 2014)

Quick update, 

Ladies my hair is falling out. I've been under a tremendous amount of stress lately, and believe its the reason for my hair loss. I was looking in the mirror this morning and noticed that my hairline has receded sooo much and it wasn't  like that last week. It looks like someone just snatched a handful of hair on the front-left part of my head. I don't know what to do.


----------



## Guinan (Aug 15, 2014)

AyannaDivine said:


> Quick update,
> 
> Ladies my hair is falling out. I've been under a tremendous amount of stress lately, and believe its the reason for my hair loss. I was looking in the mirror this morning and noticed that my hairline has receded sooo much and it wasn't like that last week. It looks like someone just snatched a handful of hair on the front-left part of my head. I don't know what to do.


 
Awwww no  ((((HUGS)))). Stress can be a monster. Is there any way that you can reduce your stress levels? Like maybe exercising more, yoga, meditation, medication or therapy. 

To reduce the hairloss (shedding) maybe you can also try tea rinses, garlic or JBCO.


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 15, 2014)

AyannaDivine said:


> Quick update,
> 
> Ladies my hair is falling out. I've been under a tremendous amount of stress lately, and believe its the reason for my hair loss. I was looking in the mirror this morning and noticed that my hairline has receded sooo much and it wasn't  like that last week. It looks like someone just snatched a handful of hair on the front-left part of my head. I don't know what to do.



Aw AyannaDivine Hang in there!  We've all been there w/the stress. I agree with what pelohello suggested. Others have also had success with Lee Stafford Growth treatment. Not sure how it works, but it has stopped people's shedding.


----------



## AyannaDivine (Aug 15, 2014)

pelohello said:


> Awwww no  ((((HUGS)))). Stress can be a monster. Is there any way that you can reduce your stress levels? Like maybe exercising more, yoga, meditation, medication or therapy.
> 
> To reduce the hairloss (shedding) maybe you can also try tea rinses, garlic or JBCO.





Froreal3 said:


> Aw AyannaDivine Hang in there!  We've all been there w/the stress. I agree with what pelohello suggested. Others have also had success with Lee Stafford Growth treatment. Not sure how it works, but it has stopped people's shedding.



Thanks ladies! I have quite a few bottles of JBCO ( 4 to be exact...dont judge me!) so I'll definitely start doing scalp massages with it. I've been lurking in the Cellfood thread and think I'm going to try a bottle and see if it helps with hair restoration as well.


----------



## Guinan (Aug 16, 2014)

Morning Ladies!!!

Any hair plans this weekend? I prepooed, washed and DC yesterday. I DC overnight. I plan on washing out my DC this morning. I usually prepoo with conditioners that I don't like but don't want to throw away b/c I paid money for it. Yesterday's prepoo was GuD, by burt's bees and it was the cherry blossom scented one. I prepooed for a couple of hours (I got distracted; I usually only prepoo for 15min) and I then washed my hair with Yes to Carrots moisturizing shampoo. I love the way the shampoo smells but it dries my hair out so much. I def wont be re-purchasing. I might use the shampoo as a hand soap. I'm still using my DC conditioner mix. I LOVE it. I wished I would have wrote down all the conditioners that I used for the mixture. But it's cool, the real purpose of me mixing my conditioners is to get rid of all the conditioners that I hated or that I only have alittle bit of. It's weird b/c alone some of these conditioners really suck, but together, they make this super duper conditioner. After using this mixture of conditioners, my hair feels soooo soft. 

I haven't decided how I'm going to style my hair. I don't want to wear a wig this weekend so that I can give my hair a break. I might just wear a cute summer hat. Or I might wear a WnG for today and then twist it up tomorrow in preparation for my wig next week.


----------



## trendsetta25 (Aug 16, 2014)

Went to super cuts today to get my needed trim. 












Starting over again. Sucks I had to cut so much off but it's for the best. Back to wiggling it till Dec. hopefully I'm back to BSL. Healthy BSL


----------



## PureSilver (Aug 17, 2014)

pelohello I'll be adding a few herbal supplements to my regimen taking 1 of each daily. I am hoping to get my fine hair stronger


----------



## Guinan (Aug 17, 2014)

PureSilver said:


> @pelohello I'll be adding a few herbal supplements to my regimen taking 1 of each daily. I am hoping to get my fine hair stronger


 
I think supplements are a great way to enhance the quality of your hair. I think a lot of people under-estimate vitamins/supplements. 

I plan on going back to adding chlorella back into my reggie. My skin and hair THRIVED!!! I didn't care for taking the pills (hard to explain it; it just felt weird), so what I did was open the capsules and added it to my smoothies or salads.


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 17, 2014)

pelohello...I see your new siggy...you aint wanna tell nobody nothin, huh?


----------



## Guinan (Aug 18, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> @pelohello...I see your new siggy...you aint wanna tell nobody nothin, huh?


 
 I know; I'm still in disbelief myself. But I'm def enjoying the simplicity(sp) of it. I can just wake up & go. I'm going to try to enjoy this length, cause I know as it gets longer it wont be that way. 

I was looking at Taren Guy's(I know, I know) youtube video of her hair journey and my goodness does her hair grow fast. I'm really going to start writing down how many inches my hair grows. Usually I can go from EL to APL in about 10-12mths. But here lately my hair growth has been slow; but I think its from my lifestyle.

Hopefully yall wont mind me staying in this challenge. I didnt want to join a new one until next year; b/c I'll have a more accurate length. I'll probably join the APL thread next year; if I don't cut my hair again or have a setback.


----------



## isawstars (Aug 18, 2014)

pelohello Your cut is absolutely lovely!  This challenge wouldn't be the same without you.  please STAY!


----------



## felic1 (Aug 18, 2014)

pelohello said:


> I know; I'm still in disbelief myself. But I'm def enjoying the simplicity(sp) of it. I can just wake up & go. I'm going to try to enjoy this length, cause I know as it gets longer it wont be that way.
> 
> I was looking at Taren Guy's(I know, I know) youtube video of her hair journey and my goodness does her hair grow fast. I'm really going to start writing down how many inches my hair grows. Usually I can go from EL to APL in about 10-12mths. But here lately my hair growth has been slow; but I think its from my lifestyle.
> 
> Hopefully yall wont mind me staying in this challenge. I didnt want to join a new one until next year; b/c I'll have a more accurate length. I'll probably join the APL thread next year; if I don't cut my hair again or have a setback.



pelohello    Maybe I should look at Taren Guy's video too!


----------



## Guinan (Aug 18, 2014)

isawstars said:


> @pelohello Your cut is absolutely lovely! This challenge wouldn't be the same without you. please STAY!


 

Awww thank you


----------



## Guinan (Aug 18, 2014)

felic1 said:


> @pelohello Maybe I should look at Taren Guy's video too!


 
I really like her videos. Her short hair series are really helpfull to me as far as styling & assesories(sp). I just cater it to my hair texture. I feel like I have every hair texture; all of the 4's and some 3's (more like 1-2 strands) But I'm not gonna officially type my hair yet until it grows alittle more. It's difficult for me, to tell at this stage. When I was natural before I thought it was in the 3's, but now I know that, that was heat damage and not a curl pattern. Right now my hair is frizzy w/ curls only on the ends.


----------



## GettingKinky (Aug 18, 2014)

pelohello- I can't see siggy pics on my phone but I want to see your haircut.  Can you post a pic please?

I got a serious cut (2-3 inches) in April. I've had my hair flat ironed 3 times since then. Today I noticed that I have a million split ends. I guess my hair does not like heat. I'm hoping it's just because my ends are bonelaxed, but I'm going to start looking for mid shaft splits too.


----------



## Kerryann (Aug 18, 2014)

pelohello girl whaaaaatttt it looks cute ..


----------



## Kerryann (Aug 18, 2014)

Oh I'm waiting for my hair to come that I ordered from aliexpress .....keeping fingers crossed I got some good hair...I'm so over my hair. I really need a trim and I just can't be bothered anymore


----------



## Guinan (Aug 18, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> @pelohello- I can't see siggy pics on my phone but I want to see your haircut. Can you post a pic please?
> 
> I got a serious cut (2-3 inches) in April. I've had my hair flat ironed 3 times since then. Today I noticed that I have a million split ends. I guess my hair does not like heat. I'm hoping it's just because my ends are bonelaxed, but I'm going to start looking for mid shaft splits too.


 
I sure can. Im still trying to figure out how to style it


----------



## Guinan (Aug 18, 2014)

Kerryann said:


> pelohello girl whaaaaatttt it looks cute ..



Thank you!!


----------



## ImanAdero (Aug 19, 2014)

pelohello I LOVE YOUR CUT!!! Just enjoy it for now!


----------



## GettingKinky (Aug 19, 2014)

Your hair is so cute!!! pelohello

How do you keep your curls frizz-free?


----------



## Guinan (Aug 19, 2014)

I've been using proclaim curl activating gel. I know some of the ladies use eco styler, but that stuff is just way too heavy for my hair. But I do use the eco on my edges. Before I apply the gel, I do apply my leave-in and sealant. I also think that applying gel in small sections is better than applying it in large sections.


----------



## Guinan (Aug 20, 2014)

Bumping: ) 

I cowashed my hair yesterday & then flat twisted.  It turned out great. To help reduce frizz (it wasnt dry all the way) i used a heat protectant.  

You ladies must be on summer vacay


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Aug 20, 2014)

pelohello said:


> Bumping: )
> 
> I cowashed my hair yesterday & then flat twisted.  It turned out great. To help reduce frizz (it wasnt dry all the way) i used a heat protectant.
> 
> You ladies must be on summer vacay



Very pretty


----------



## jprayze (Aug 21, 2014)

pelohello ur hair is gorgeous!!!  Love it!


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 22, 2014)

I shampooed my hair today. Used Aubrey Organics Swimmer's Shampoo to clarify. It was much needed. It had almost been two weeks. I didn't have time to DC this morning, so I just did a regular quick condition with AO HSR. Then I used Annabelle's watermelon leave in spray and hair cream. sealed with Hairveda Cocasta Shikakai. Hair feels really nice right now. Not sure how I'll wear it. I do want to get a good dc in soon. I can tell the difference.


----------



## Tderham1314 (Aug 24, 2014)

Hair update: I'm a half inch away from bsl! Have 2 1/2 inches until mbl! I'm getting ready to do box braids for September and October. Protective styling and peppermint oil has been a hair saver for me and is really helping me with my hair goals.


----------



## ImanAdero (Aug 25, 2014)

Bought some Target brand hair skin and nails vitamins... We'll see how they work. I'll have to measure before into my weave in 2 weeks... Then I'll see how well they work when I take it down.


----------



## Guinan (Aug 25, 2014)

Tderham1314 said:


> Hair update: I'm a half inch away from bsl! Have 2 1/2 inches until mbl! I'm getting ready to do box braids for September and October. Protective styling and peppermint oil has been a hair saver for me and is really helping me with my hair goals.



I just started using peppermint oil. I use it in my flaxseed gel. What has peppermint oil done to save ur hair? So far, im loving the eay it tingles on my scalp


----------



## Tderham1314 (Aug 25, 2014)

pelohello said:


> I just started using peppermint oil. I use it in my flaxseed gel. What has peppermint oil done to save ur hair? So far, im loving the eay it tingles on my scalp


Hey, I had a problem with dry scalp and dandruff and it has made that totally non existent for me. Also it's been stimulating my scalp and helps me grow at least 3/4 inch to an inch a month when I spray on my scalp twice a day. I use that and tea tree oil in a spray bottle with water and it's so good! I love the tingling too!


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 25, 2014)

The front of my hair has grown. It doesn't seem like the back has. IDK why.


----------



## Guinan (Aug 28, 2014)

I'm planning on doing my hair tonight. I keep going back on forth with my hair. One day I'm wearing it out and then the other day I'm wearing a wig. I think I'm just gonna stick with the wig and wear my hair out on the weekend. 

With my hair being this length its really hard to style the front.


----------



## Froreal3 (Sep 1, 2014)

Today is wash day. I'm dcing right now. I think I will blow dry it a bit and put in some medium/large twists to put back into a bun.


----------



## ImanAdero (Sep 1, 2014)

Think I'm going to wash and do an APHogee 2 step tonight or at least SOMETHING with protein. 

Getting a sew in on Wednesday so I want my hair to be as strong/moisturized going into it as possible.


----------



## Froreal3 (Sep 1, 2014)

Think I will bun for a couple days.  I hope my edges hold up. 











Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## Angelicus (Sep 1, 2014)

I am hoping to finally do a length check today! It has been months. Been a rough road but I am hoping to finally be at full BSL.


----------



## ImanAdero (Sep 1, 2014)

Yeah, totally didn't happen... Will make it happen tomorrow. Trying to use up some of my deep conditioner.


----------



## jprayze (Sep 2, 2014)

I have a lot of new growth in my sengalease twists.  Today makes a month, but it looks like at least 6 weeks worth of growth.  I'm going to take them out soon.


----------



## ImanAdero (Sep 2, 2014)

So... I'm BSL I think. Did a length check before getting this sew in tomorrow. Had my mom take the photo. 

And I LOVE this big arse blow out I did. But only Lord knows what I will do with it besides wear it in a bun. But it's fun to play in for the night.


----------



## Guinan (Sep 3, 2014)

Have any of yall tried the Max hydration method aka MHM yet. It's a bit lengthy but well worth it in the end; especially if your hair is always dry and cant keep moisture. 

I now can see my curls without any product


----------



## jprayze (Sep 4, 2014)

jprayze said:


> I have a lot of new growth in my sengalease twists.  Today makes a month, but it looks like at least 6 weeks worth of growth.  I'm going to take them out soon.



I'm taking them out this weekend!  Miss my hair,


----------



## ImanAdero (Sep 4, 2014)

Got my sew in done...

Looking for good retention while in the weave and hoping to be solidly or closer to full MBL by Dec 31. 

If I could get a good 2-3 inches I might reach WL by like March/April of next year! (FINALLY lol)


----------



## Guinan (Sep 6, 2014)

I'm thinking of dying my hair today.  Well rinsing it. I used a semi last week in dark brown, but i want something either in the black or deep red family.


----------



## Guinan (Sep 6, 2014)

ImanAdero said:


> Got my sew in done...
> 
> Looking for good retention while in the weave and hoping to be solidly or closer to full MBL by Dec 31.
> 
> If I could get a good 2-3 inches I might reach WL by like March/April of next year! (FINALLY lol)



Any pics: )


----------



## Guinan (Sep 6, 2014)

Angelicus said:


> I am hoping to finally do a length check today! It has been months. Been a rough road but I am hoping to finally be at full BSL.



How did ur LC go?


----------



## ImanAdero (Sep 6, 2014)

Yep. Here's the sew in freshly done.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Sep 6, 2014)

Lawd ImanAdero you are so pretty!!


----------



## ImanAdero (Sep 6, 2014)

bajandoc86 said:


> Lawd ImanAdero you are so pretty!!



Thank you bajandoc86!!! I so appreciate that!


----------



## Angelicus (Sep 7, 2014)

pelohello said:


> How did ur LC go?



pelohello i had a failed relaxer attempt. Before the relaxer, I did a shot: http://instagram.com/p/sbFnVgI29z/


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Sep 7, 2014)

Angelicus said:


> pelohello i had a failed relaxer attempt. Before the relaxer, I did a shot: http://instagram.com/p/sbFnVgI29z/



I looked at like what is wrong. Your sure you shouldn't wait at least a month and not a week


----------



## Guinan (Sep 10, 2014)

I'm not feeling my hair at this length. I have these bird like wings by my ears. I'm thinking about straightening my hair and giving myself a cut, so that I can have an actual style. But on the positive side, my hair has reached CBL


----------



## Beautifulwildflower (Sep 13, 2014)

ImanAdero said:


> So... I'm BSL I think. Did a length check before getting this sew in tomorrow. Had my mom take the photo.
> 
> And I LOVE this big arse blow out I did. But only Lord knows what I will do with it besides wear it in a bun. But it's fun to play in for the night.




ImanAdero, Absolutely Gorgeous! I chill for a moment and come back to all this beautiful hair.


----------



## Beautifulwildflower (Sep 14, 2014)

Missed what everyone's been up to lately so I did a crashed read. I've been in protective styling since June and won't see my hair 'til October. One LHCF member, Lylddlebit said it well for long term protective styling the
Pro: It works
Con: Once you reach your goal you can end up having more hair than you learned how to handle along the way. When this happens it can yield a setback and ruin your progress. I have to keep that in the back of my mind I'm getting to that point. By the way her hair is beautiful! here's a pic http://www.longhaircareforum.com/album.php?albumid=5842&pictureid=126821..hope she doesn't mind my sharing.


The faux locs I have right now I reeeeeally like, did them myself and it took way too long. I won't do them again for the summer at least not where I live - winter hairdo for me. This style is so hot and heavy....at times I think I'm gonna pass out,. On good/bad note, I barely have them in for a month and have to take them out soon , on the good, I've been taking pure gelatin (protein) for some time and my nails have been growing like crazy, think maybe my hair is too?!

Not only do I have locs, but so do my kids, we kinda went loc crazy. My daughter is considering permanent locs now, but my son, however is too much like his momma and wants to change up. Here's some summer pics.








.......Length Check 6.13.2014





.......Two-Strand Twist Mohawk 8.17.2014





......Faux/Extension Locs 8.23.2014 





........Faux Locs 9.01.2014

Oops meant to show my kids hair.....





.......my daughter in silky locs






.......my son in marley locs




_______________________________________

~Current hair length: *BSL. Temporary goal MBL for July/August......new date, October as I won't see my hair 'til then. Long term goal WL/HL: *

~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: *Kinky Curly Natural*

~Goal month: Goal reached for BSL in Dec. 2013;  *October??? 2014 for MBL. *

~Post a beginning picture: *Next update December 2014. *


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Sep 14, 2014)

Follow me on my long hair care journey on tumblr 

http://goldenstrandz.tumblr.com/


----------



## Tderham1314 (Sep 15, 2014)

ImanAdero said:


> Yep. Here's the sew in freshly done.


What kind of hair is that, it looks awesome!


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 15, 2014)

I can't wait to join yall next year! I am full apl/bsb, but I am going to trim next month and possibly again in December.


----------



## ImanAdero (Sep 15, 2014)

Tderham1314 said:


> What kind of hair is that, it looks awesome!



Tderham1314 it's Studio4Hair in Beazilian Curly and Brazilian Kinky Curly on top. Online vendor.


----------



## MzOptimistic (Sep 18, 2014)

Hiii..I'm still hanging in there. I'm at BS. I've been trimming until satisfied. Hopefully, I'll be MBL in December. I need to find out how many inches I have to go. HHG


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Sep 18, 2014)

I think I'm bsb


----------



## ojemba (Sep 18, 2014)

Next stop MBL


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Sep 18, 2014)

ojemba said:


> Next stop MBL


  just passing thru:  your hair is beautiful!!!!


----------



## GettingKinky (Sep 18, 2014)

ImanAdero said:


> So... I'm BSL I think. Did a length check before getting this sew in tomorrow. Had my mom take the photo.  And I LOVE this big arse blow out I did. But only Lord knows what I will do with it besides wear it in a bun. But it's fun to play in for the night.



I know I'm all late, but OMG your blow out is GORGEOUS!!! ImanAdero. 

I'll be back with my length check after I have my hair flat ironed in 2 weeks. I may get a trim too, I'm getting tons of tangles/knots at the ends of my hair. I hope it's just because they are bonelaxed and not a problem I'm going to have to keep dealing with.


----------



## ojemba (Sep 20, 2014)

APrayer4Hair said:


> just passing thru:  your hair is beautiful!!!!



Thank you.


----------



## Pinkicey (Sep 20, 2014)

I'm at mid back length now and I don't know how I feel about it.  I find it soooo hard to manage and I'm getting single strand knots, which I've never had before ever, and I'm relaxed.  Does anyone have any advice for avoiding these stupid single strand knots?


----------



## Guinan (Sep 20, 2014)

Pinkicey said:


> I'm at mid back length now and I don't know how I feel about it.  I find it soooo hard to manage and I'm getting single strand knots, which I've never had before ever, and I'm relaxed.  Does anyone have any advice for avoiding these stupid single strand knots?



What kinds of hairstyles are u wearing? Also, r u having moisture/protein issues? I would have problems if i allowed myself to go too many days w/o washing my hair, because of the shed hairs.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Sep 20, 2014)

Pinkicey said:


> I'm at mid back length now and I don't know how I feel about it.  I find it soooo hard to manage and I'm getting single strand knots, which I've never had before ever, and I'm relaxed.  Does anyone have any advice for avoiding these stupid single strand knots?



I get them occasionally as well. I have,heard serum and oils to make the hair slippery


----------



## keranikki (Sep 21, 2014)

I'm submitting my length check early. I'm not pleased with progress. I had some mid-length breakage due to using fabric ponytail holders. I'm still at shoulder length. I will not make BSL this year, but I have not given up the fight.


----------



## jprayze (Sep 21, 2014)

keranikki said:


> I'm submitting my length check early. I'm not pleased with progress. I had some mid-length breakage due to using fabric ponytail holders. I'm still at shoulder length. I will not make BSL this year, but I have not given up the fight.



Yes keep pushing keranikki.  Are you using any growth aids?


----------



## keranikki (Sep 21, 2014)

jprayze said:


> Yes keep pushing keranikki.  Are you using any growth aids?



No, I don't know what to try. I'm taking a multivitamin if that counts.


----------



## Froreal3 (Sep 21, 2014)

Hey ladies. Been MIA. I will be doing my LC next week. Still doing my consistent regimen. Just clarified with AO Swimmer's Shampoo and am now dcing with a light protein (Silk Dreams Mocha Silk Infusion). My scalp needed some TLC. I'm done with my Manetabolism vitamins. I saw consistent growth in the front, but not necessarily in the back (which is where I wanted it). I can't believe it's almost been a year since I took my avatar picture. My hair is probably still around that.


----------



## Guinan (Sep 22, 2014)

A little disappointed in my new hair color. I had gotten mahogany red dye for the front of my hair, thinking it was going to look like a deep cinnamon color; per the bottle. 

Well that's def wasn't the case. It came out looking black! Oh well, thank goodness it's temporary. 

One pic is before & the other is afterwards.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Sep 22, 2014)

pelohello said:


> A little disappointed in my new hair color. I had gotten mahogany red dye for the front of my hair, thinking it was going to look like a deep cinnamon color; per the bottle.
> 
> Well that's def wasn't the case. It came out looking black!  Oh well, thank goodness it's temporary.
> 
> One pic is before & the other is afterwards.



Looks healthy though


----------



## Tderham1314 (Sep 23, 2014)

pelohello said:


> A little disappointed in my new hair color. I had gotten mahogany red dye for the front of my hair, thinking it was going to look like a deep cinnamon color; per the bottle.
> 
> Well that's def wasn't the case. It came out looking black!  Oh well, thank goodness it's temporary.
> 
> One pic is before & the other is afterwards.


I think it looks pretty!!


----------



## keranikki (Sep 26, 2014)

I'm getting back into the swing of things. jprayze I just started taking biotin again with my multi-vitamin. When you asked if I was taking anything, it made me think of what I was doing at the beginning of my journey.  I'm going back to pre-pooing before I wash my hair and protein treatments once a month. I hope to see great growth in the next quarter.


----------



## Kerryann (Sep 27, 2014)

Uhm so I've been in this weave for a month and will stay weaving until I reach my desired length..I'm over my hair. I might have to weave for a whole year to get some shortest length pass BSL


----------



## Duchess007 (Sep 27, 2014)

pelohello said:


> A little disappointed in my new hair color. I had gotten mahogany red dye for the front of my hair, thinking it was going to look like a deep cinnamon color; per the bottle.
> 
> Well that's def wasn't the case. It came out looking black!  Oh well, thank goodness it's temporary.
> 
> One pic is before & the other is afterwards.



I can still see some color peeking through. And it really does look nice and shiny!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ImanAdero (Sep 27, 2014)

Still going in my weave! Coming up on 4 weeks this Coming Wednesdau and the time has kinda flown... Not sure if I'll make it to the 12 weeks I initially wanted to wear it, but I think I can make 10.


----------



## isawstars (Sep 27, 2014)

Kerryann said:


> Uhm so I've been in this weave for a month and will stay weaving until I reach my desired length..I'm over my hair. I might have to weave for a whole year to get some shortest length pass BSL



I'm doing the same thing Kerryann !  I'm so over my hair length.  

It's time to take out my sew in but I'm gonna wait until my 2nd interview... so that means I gotta push it 1-2 more weeks.  Oh man...

I hope I land this job so I can buy new hair because I'm ready to upgrade from Bobbi Boss.  He treated me a lot better than most BSS hair but it's time to invest in the good stuff


----------



## Guinan (Sep 28, 2014)

isawstars, good luck on the 2nd interview!!!

BTW... are you still transitioning?


----------



## isawstars (Sep 28, 2014)

pelohello said:


> isawstars, good luck on the 2nd interview!!!
> 
> BTW... are you still transitioning?



Thanks pelohello!

And yes!  I didn't even realize it's been 1 year since my last texlax.  Wow!  

I'm just going to transition to natural because I've realized I look best with straight hair. So I'm going to just be a "straight hair natural" and occasionally do curly styles.  Texlaxed was nice when I wanted to be curly or wash n go every week but now that the flat iron loosened my curl pattern it looks lightly texlaxed.


----------



## Kerryann (Sep 30, 2014)

isawstars said:


> I'm doing the same thing Kerryann !  I'm so over my hair length.
> 
> It's time to take out my sew in but I'm gonna wait until my 2nd interview... so that means I gotta push it 1-2 more weeks.  Oh man...
> 
> I hope I land this job so I can buy new hair because I'm ready to upgrade from Bobbi Boss.  He treated me a lot better than most BSS hair but it's time to invest in the good stuff



Good luck on ur interview. Girl I bought hair from Aliexpress from Virgo hair company and its going strong. Weave will be my best friend


----------



## GettingKinky (Oct 4, 2014)

Here's my LC. I'm 16 weeks post and I just had ~1 inch cut off. I'm still not MBL, not sure if I'll get there this year.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Oct 4, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> Here's my LC. I'm 16 weeks post and I just had ~1 inch cut off. I'm still not MBL, not sure if I'll get there this year.



Pretty,  healthy hair


----------



## Guinan (Oct 4, 2014)

GettingKinky, your hair is beautiful. I love the thickness and the color


----------



## FemmeFatale (Oct 4, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> Here's my LC. I'm 16 weeks post and I just had ~1 inch cut off. I'm still not MBL, not sure if I'll get there this year.



Your hair is gorgeous, it looks so lush and healthy, you make me want to dye mine black.

GettingKinky how many inches long is your ponytail?


----------



## GettingKinky (Oct 5, 2014)

FemmeFatale said:


> Your hair is gorgeous, it looks so lush and healthy, you make me want to dye mine black.  GettingKinky how many inches long is your ponytail?



I made a ponytail at the back of my head. It was about 13-14 inches long.


----------



## jprayze (Oct 5, 2014)

I forgot about our length check!  I have my hair in a PS, so when it comes out, I will do my LC.  I will get a trim...I'm already at 4 months and see where I am after.  Hopefully can hit that MBL by end of year but idk...haven't really been paying attention to how many inches I need to claim it.

Here's my style right now.  I just wanted to put it away!


----------



## isawstars (Oct 5, 2014)

Kerryann 

Have you installed the Virgo hair? If so, how has it been treating you?

Sent from my LG G2 via LHCF app


----------



## growbaby (Oct 5, 2014)

Where are all the LCs???


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 5, 2014)

growbaby said:


> Where are all the LCs???



Here's mine,  but it's from July.   Hair looks the same,  so it's still valid. My hair hasn't really grown since last year.  Not sure why. 



Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 5, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> Here's mine,  but it's from July.   Hair looks the same,  so it's still valid. My hair hasn't really grown since last year.  Not sure why.  Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


  is it thicker?


----------



## ImanAdero (Oct 5, 2014)

Currently in a sew in. Washed and deep conditioned yesterday. 

Will length check when the weave comes out. I have another 4-8 weeks left. Depending on how I feel. I think I can go another 6 though.


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 6, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> is it thicker?



shortdub78 I wouldn't say so. Ok, not gonna lie. The front has grown, just not the back, where I'd like to see more length.


----------



## Guinan (Oct 6, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> shortdub78 I wouldn't say so. Ok, not gonna lie. The front has grown, just not the back, where I'd like to see more length.



Mines is the same way. Ive gotten almost 2inches of growth in the front & the back I've only gotten 1/2inch since my BC.


----------



## isawstars (Oct 6, 2014)

growbaby said:


> Where are all the LCs???



Mine won't be til another week or two--Still sewn up!


----------



## cherishlove (Oct 6, 2014)

My hair stays up in a beehive.


----------



## sgold04 (Oct 6, 2014)

I'm straightening my hair at the end of the month, so I will post my LC then. I'm currently in crochet braids. During my last unofficial measurement, my hair was close to 16 inches measured from my nape. I might be trimming when I straighten, so I hope it won't be too much of a difference.


----------



## Kerryann (Oct 6, 2014)

isawstars said:


> Kerryann
> 
> Have you installed the Virgo hair? If so, how has it been treating you?
> 
> Sent from my LG G2 via LHCF app



Yes mam it's been in for 6 weeks now. It's been pretty good I like it a lot


----------



## ImanAdero (Oct 10, 2014)

Here's a front length check. My hair in the front (my leave out) reaches my sternum, not quite APL in the front.


----------



## Whit (Oct 11, 2014)

I took my July weave out today and I got a blowout. Still going strong with both Manetabolism and Hairfinity. I will be posting these pics in all of my subscribed threads 













 The left side is from July 7, 2014 and the right is from October 11, 2014. I think I saw iciness more than length this go round. Any length was mainly experienced in the interior part of my head where it is still growing from a setback I had two years ago.


----------



## Whit (Oct 12, 2014)

October 11 2013 (left)/ October 11, 2014 ( right)


----------



## GettingKinky (Oct 12, 2014)

Nice progress Whit


----------



## Whit (Oct 12, 2014)

Last one and then I'm gone for another 3 months


----------



## KPH (Oct 12, 2014)

ImanAdero said:


> Here's a front length check. My hair in the front (my leave out) reaches my sternum, not quite APL in the front.



Details on your frames please....love them.


----------



## ImanAdero (Oct 12, 2014)

KPH said:


> Details on your frames please....love them.



KPH they're from Zennioptical.com. Like $20!

Also attaching a side photo. I'm kinda mad though... Why am I not WL if my sides are practically BSL?! Lol. I gotta get my hair life together v


----------



## Kerryann (Oct 13, 2014)

Took my weave out washed and dced ...blow dried then flat ironed ...results where blah but what ev


----------



## isawstars (Oct 14, 2014)

Taking my weave out tomorrow!  So excited to join everyone in picture sharing.  ...til then.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Oct 15, 2014)

I haven't been in here for a minute. I will post my LC this weekend when I get some time. I've been cutting it little by little so it really looks the same as my sig picture to me.


----------



## isawstars (Oct 15, 2014)

I'm so bummed out. My hair looks the exact same length: APL. I didn't even bother taking pics. I'm tired of being APL. SIGH.

Sent from my LG G2 via LHCF app


----------



## keranikki (Oct 15, 2014)

isawstars said:


> I'm so bummed out. My hair looks the exact same length: APL. I didn't even bother taking pics. I'm tired of being APL. SIGH.  Sent from my LG G2 via LHCF app



Did you see and feel a difference in thickness? Does your hair grow in layers and maybe the layers are now even? Stay positive! I just came out of the same slump, but then I was reminded of the things I used to do for my hair. Review your regimen.


----------



## jprayze (Oct 18, 2014)

I'm coming for the length check today or tomorrow!  I haven't done a good job of keeping up with my LC pics this year.  I will try to find my starting pic for this challenge so I can monitor my progress in the last year.

It's time for new vitamins.  I'm thinking of trying Hairfinity...any success stories?  Or don't bother?


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 18, 2014)

isawstars said:


> I'm so bummed out. My hair looks the exact same length: APL. I didn't even bother taking pics. I'm tired of being APL. SIGH.
> 
> Sent from my LG G2 via LHCF app



I feel you. Been in this BSB rut for a year.


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 18, 2014)

Will anyone be joining the WL 2015 thread if you already haven't? I'm co-hosting it.

Or will you join BSL/MBL 2015? I might go ahead and join the BSL/MBL 2015 since I will probably make MBL sometime in the Spring.


----------



## Kerryann (Oct 18, 2014)

Right now I don't know what my hair is doing but my goal is to get my shortest length pass BSL...I'm really going to try and get these 6 inches that I'm supposed to get for next year....protective styling will be a major factor


----------



## Guinan (Oct 18, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> Will anyone be joining the WL 2015 thread if you already haven't? I'm co-hosting it.
> 
> Or will you join BSL/MBL 2015? I might go ahead and join the BSL/MBL 2015 since I will probably make MBL sometime in the Spring.


 
I don't think im going to "officially" join any length challenges b/c I'm not too sure what length I'm aiming for just yet. Part of me wants to keep my hair at either SL or APL. But sometimes I think I want to try to reach WL; IDK. But I'll def be popping in looking at the hair pics and provided my thoughts of wisdom.


----------



## isawstars (Oct 18, 2014)

keranikki said:


> Did you see and feel a difference in thickness? Does your hair grow in layers and maybe the layers are now even? Stay positive! I just came out of the same slump, but then I was reminded of the things I used to do for my hair. Review your regimen.



keranikki Thickness is the same.  I honestly don't see any growth but maybe 3 months of sew in weave isn't long enough to notice a huge difference?  I'm debating if I should return to a normal regimen of DCing, and buns instead of investing in another sew in.  I had no damage or problems.  I was just disappointed.

Thanks for your kind words.  It's nice to know I'm not alone.


Froreal3 said:


> I feel you. Been in this BSB rut for a year.



Froreal3 Thanks lady!  I'm glad it's not just me.  I hope we can get out of this rut by the end of this challenge!


----------



## jprayze (Oct 24, 2014)

We've been quiet ladies!  Here's my LC.  I haven't had a great growth year in 2014 so far.  I must admit I haven't been as dedicated.  I have to renew some old habits.  My retention has not been good at all.  I think I'm on track for MBL by end of the year, but I should have gotten there earlier.  I will attach a side by side with my length check shirt on later.  Ladies, let's all renew those old habits that got us this far!


----------



## isawstars (Oct 25, 2014)

I bumped up my game this past week!

I've introduced hair vitamins, drink tons of water and use the LOC method when braiding hair at night. I'll prob return to weave in November. But a full sewin this time.

Sent from my LG G2 via LHCF app


----------



## ImanAdero (Oct 26, 2014)

I'll solidly claim MBL yall. I measured. From nape to tailbone on me is 23.5 inches. My hair at the nape is roughly 15inches. So I'm past MBL. 

Still need a few inches o waist length, but that may change as I lose weight anyway lol. #foreverchasingWL lol. I'm happy though. For once my hair feels semi long. 

(It's actually about 18 inches in the front though bit would be nice if my hair grew out the same way all over).


----------



## isawstars (Oct 28, 2014)

Has anyone been doing S&Ds/"search and destroy" on a regular basis with positive results?

I took out my sew in last week... got a small trim and I still have split ends everywhere!  Even mid-shaft splits!  I've never had such bad ends (That I've noticed).  

I really want to get another sew in but It looks like I need to spend more time with my hair and quit hiding it...  So yeah, that's what I've been doing the past two days: Search and destroying.


----------



## sgold04 (Oct 30, 2014)

I had my hair flat ironed for the first time since December 2013. She trimmed about an 1-1.5 inches.  I'm not sure if I'm MBL, but I'm definitely on my way. My ultimate goal is Waist Length. 

Front view today 




October 2013--hair stopped at line 11



Today 10/30/2014--hair stops at line 15


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Oct 31, 2014)

sgold04 said:


> I had my hair flat ironed for the first time since December 2013. She trimmed about an 1-1.5 inches.  I'm not sure if I'm MBL, but I'm definitely on my way. My ultimate goal is Waist Length.
> 
> Front view today
> 
> ...



Pretty.....


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Oct 31, 2014)

sgold04 said:


> I had my hair flat ironed for the first time since December 2013. She trimmed about an 1-1.5 inches.  I'm not sure if I'm MBL, but I'm definitely on my way. My ultimate goal is Waist Length.
> 
> Front view today
> 
> ...



Very pretty! What is your regimen?

Eta: Nevermind. I see you posted it earlier in the thread.


----------



## sgold04 (Oct 31, 2014)

Bunnyhaslonghair said:


> Very pretty! What is your regimen?  Eta: Nevermind. I see you posted it earlier in the thread.



I added crochet braids to the mix, 3 out of the last 4 months.


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Oct 31, 2014)

sgold04 said:


> I added crochet braids to the mix, 3 out of the last 4 months.



Ok. It's nice that you twist. I'm going to use twists to retain next year. I've been wearing twists the late part of this year and have been getting my best retention.


----------



## Guinan (Oct 31, 2014)

sgold04 said:


> I had my hair flat ironed for the first time since December 2013. She trimmed about an 1-1.5 inches. I'm not sure if I'm MBL, but I'm definitely on my way. My ultimate goal is Waist Length.
> 
> Front view today
> 
> ...


 
Very Pretty. You look MBL to me


----------



## babyt87 (Nov 2, 2014)

Length check 

Feb 2014 - sorry about the rubbish photos my phone was rubbish! I was around the 5/6 line








Today


----------



## jprayze (Nov 2, 2014)

babyt87 said:


> Length check  Feb 2014 - sorry about the rubbish photos my phone was rubbish! I was around the 5/6 line  Today



Great retention!


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 11, 2014)

^^Yes! Great retention babyt87.

As for me, nothing new to report. Trying to figure out why the front only grew and the back didn't. I go through spurts of caring and not caring about it. 

I may flat iron in December for the year's last lc...depends on how lazy I feel.


----------



## ImanAdero (Nov 11, 2014)

Scheduled a flat iron for the Wednesday before Thanksgiving! I'm excited about it! Haven't flat ironed my hair in a year and I'm hype to see how it turns out. 

In the mean time I'm gonna get some GOOD deep conditioning in over  he next 3 weeks. 

Probably do an APHogee 2Step and use more of my SM Manuka Honey mask with added raw honey. 

I am looking for optimal results and hoping when she trims it. Optimal meaning I'm still MBL. 

Also been taking these these HSN vitamins. They've done wonders for my eyelashes, but I'm hoping they're helping my hair too.


----------



## GettingKinky (Nov 14, 2014)

Amazing progress! babyt87


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 15, 2014)

I received my new NJoy sulfur oil. I will start using this again by oiling my scalp five times per week with an overnight baggy. I saw a lot of progress in 2013 with this. I hope to grow/retain at least 3 inches in 2015. That will put me at a solid MBL/scraping waist.


----------



## Duchess007 (Nov 15, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> I received my new NJoy sulfur oil. I will start using this again by oiling my scalp five times per week with an overnight baggy. I saw a lot of progress in 2013 with this. I hope to grow/retain at least 3 inches in 2015. That will put me at a solid MBL/scraping waist.



Did you ever try Liquid Gold? I need to do a controlled experiment, because I'm not sure if it worked or not. 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 18, 2014)

Duchess007 said:


> Did you ever try Liquid Gold? I need to do a controlled experiment, because I'm not sure if it worked or not.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Never tried Liquid Gold.  I heard it smells worse.  

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 18, 2014)

I do need to order a few beanies/hats because this cold is not a joke.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Nov 18, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> I do need to order a few beanies/hats because this cold is not a joke.
> 
> Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF



Please let me know if you find some nice ones. I could use some as well. This one I have is not going to be enough for the entire winter.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 18, 2014)

Last length check in a month and a half. I think I am scraping MBL  If I grow another inch, I will for sure be scraping. 

Anyway, what challenge is everyone joining? There is already a BSL/MBL 2015 and a WL 2015. I think the majority of us are part of the latter anyway. I did go on and join the BSL/MBL 2015 because I want to make MBL in the back by June.


----------



## Guinan (Nov 18, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> Last length check in a month and a half. I think I am scraping MBL  If I grow another inch, I will for sure be scraping.
> 
> Anyway, what challenge is everyone joining? There is already a BSL/MBL 2015 and a WL 2015. I think the majority of us are part of the latter anyway. I did go on and join the BSL/MBL 2015 because I want to make MBL in the back by June.


 
So far I've joined the MHM hangout. I might possibly join the SL challenge; but I havent decided yet.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Nov 18, 2014)

@pellohello Come and join us, we have snacks lol


----------



## jprayze (Nov 18, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> Last length check in a month and a half. I think I am scraping MBL  If I grow another inch, I will for sure be scraping.  Anyway, what challenge is everyone joining? There is already a BSL/MBL 2015 and a WL 2015. I think the majority of us are part of the latter anyway. I did go on and join the BSL/MBL 2015 because I want to make MBL in the back by June.



I'm just staying in WL 2015 and hoping


----------



## ImanAdero (Nov 18, 2014)

I'll be staying in WL 2015 and maybe joining a deep conditioning challenge. 

I'll also still be in the buy one use one challenge.


----------



## Guinan (Nov 18, 2014)

whosthatcurl said:


> @pellohello Come and join us, we have snacks lol


 

LMBAO


----------



## Duchess007 (Nov 19, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> Last length check in a month and a half. I think I am scraping MBL  If I grow another inch, I will for sure be scraping.
> 
> Anyway, what challenge is everyone joining? There is already a BSL/MBL 2015 and a WL 2015. I think the majority of us are part of the latter anyway. I did go on and join the BSL/MBL 2015 because I want to make MBL in the back by June.



Thanks for keeping this thread alive! 

I'm in the WL 2015 challenge. Although I'm technically WL now, my top layers have a LOT of growing to do to get there! I'll be trimming back bit by bit until I get all my layers closer to the same length.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Duchess007 (Nov 23, 2014)

Put in  some jumbo twists (with added Marley hair) and am hoping to make these last a month. Will LC and re-do at the end of the year. 




What are your plans for the rest of 2014?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## claud-uk (Nov 23, 2014)

Duchess007 - just beautiful!  Get yourself over to the Good Hair Day thread, lol!


----------



## Duchess007 (Nov 24, 2014)

Thanks girl! claud-uk :-D

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ImanAdero (Nov 26, 2014)

The LHCF app is being ridiculous and freezing when I try to post more than one photo... But this here will be my last official length check. 

Got my hair trimmed and straightened today. Has nice body, swing and my ends look good. I am farther from WL than I was and not BSL (in this bra), but honestly... If I don't make WL next year... It just ain't happening lol. 

So here it is:


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 27, 2014)

ImanAdero, hair looks amazing. So thick and full of body.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Nov 27, 2014)

ImanAdero 

chile...In U1B1 we use one and buy lots. Don't be fooled. Those ladies in there will have you spending your moonneeeeyyy.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 28, 2014)

Wash Day was yesterday: Shampooed, used some Megatek , did a DC w/Silk Dreams Razzberry, and used Soultanicals Knot Sauce sealed with ST Knot Butter and APB Olive & Oats oil. I put on a wig to go out today. The dome cap that I had on underneath did a good job of protecting my hair. It was moist and wavy even in this cold.

I will blow dry and flat iron in a couple weeks for the final lc of 2014.


----------



## Duchess007 (Nov 28, 2014)

Old MegaTek or new? Froreal3 I want to try the new one but I feel like no one else is buying that one.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 28, 2014)

Duchess07 it's the new one. I'll let you know how it does.


----------



## ezina (Nov 29, 2014)

Duchess007 said:


> Put in  some jumbo twists (with added Marley hair) and am hoping to make these last a month. Will LC and re-do at the end of the year.
> 
> View attachment 285011
> 
> ...



I'm going to put in jumbo twists with marley hair myself this weekend or next week. Can't wait! I want a break from my hair that won't hurt my wallet.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 30, 2014)

Did a quick cowash with APB Whipped Cleanser (this stuff gets my hair really clean), added some Megatek on scalp. Rinsed all that off. Then used some APB Cookie Dough Leave in Pudding sealed with APB Olive & Oats oil, APB cookie dough butter on the ends. My hair is in two flat twists on either side of my head. I will be wigging it for a while when I go outside the house.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Nov 30, 2014)

ImanAdero said:


> Scheduled a flat iron for the Wednesday before Thanksgiving! I'm excited about it! Haven't flat ironed my hair in a year and I'm hype to see how it turns out.
> 
> In the mean time I'm gonna get some GOOD deep conditioning in over he next 3 weeks.
> 
> ...


 
What type of HSN pills?


----------



## ImanAdero (Dec 1, 2014)

Leo24Rule said:


> What type of HSN pills?



Leo24Rule I use the generic target brand.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Dec 1, 2014)

Oh you mentioned HSN pills so I wanted to know if you're taking Andrew Lessman's Hair, Skin and Nails, but nevermind. Thank you for responding.


----------



## Duchess007 (Dec 3, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> Did a quick cowash with APB Whipped Cleanser (this stuff gets my hair really clean), added some Megatek on scalp. Rinsed all that off. Then used some APB Cookie Dough Leave in Pudding sealed with APB Olive & Oats oil, APB cookie dough butter on the ends. My hair is in two flat twists on either side of my head. I will be wigging it for a while when I go outside the house.



That sounds SO. AMAZING.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 3, 2014)

Duchess07 yes,  my hair was lovely and soft.


----------



## GettingKinky (Dec 5, 2014)

Here's my last LC for the year. I'm 6 months post and my stylist got my hair relaxer straight. I hope I can keep it straight-ish for 2 weeks. My bonelaxed ends are looking a bit thin. I think I'll trim them off in January.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 5, 2014)

GettingKinky congrats on MBL! Hair looks amazing as usual. 

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## Guinan (Dec 5, 2014)

GettingKinky, your hair looks awesome!!!!! It has grown sooo much. You look MBL. Are you claiming it?


----------



## GettingKinky (Dec 5, 2014)

I'm not going to claim MBL yet because it only reaches when it's relaxer straight. And I'm going to cut a few inches off in a few weeks. 

Or maybe I should claim it then I can claim it again when it grows back.


----------



## ImanAdero (Dec 5, 2014)

I LOVE my hair now that my roots are reverting. It's just so full I feel like I'm serving Yonce Realness lol.


----------



## GettingKinky (Dec 5, 2014)

ImanAdero said:


> I LOVE my hair now that my roots are reverting. It's just so full I feel like I'm serving Yonce Realness lol.



I love my hair at that point too. And I love when it's straight and then I wear it curly.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 5, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> I'm not going to claim MBL yet because it *only reaches when it's relaxer straight.* And I'm going to cut a few inches off in a few weeks.
> 
> Or maybe I should claim it then I can claim it again when it grows back.



Oh ok. What you think us naturals do?


----------



## GettingKinky (Dec 5, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> Oh ok. What you think us naturals do?



I know I could claim it, but I want it to reach MBL without needing it super straight, just with regular stretching.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Dec 8, 2014)

Oh wow!! I've missed everything in this thread for the last 7 months or so!! I've been in school, in a new job and now 8 months pregnant... Lots going on! But I think I may be BSL. I'm due for a relaxer as we speak, so it may be longer. MBL should come next year if my setback after baby isn't too bad. Good to see some familiar faces here.


----------



## jprayze (Dec 8, 2014)

Congrats KaramelDiva!


----------



## Curlywurly10 (Dec 9, 2014)

Congratulations KaramelDiva!!

I too have been missing for the last few months, it's been a crazy year. But I have been lurking from time to time, great progress ladies! Today I flat ironed for the first time in months and trimmed one inch off. I should probably cut more off the back because it grows in a severe V but I'll leave it for now. So I guess I'm BSL? I'm a bit confused with hair lengths on me, cos my waist seems to be just under BSL, so where is MBL??


----------



## Duchess007 (Dec 12, 2014)

Congratulations, KaramelDiva1978!


----------



## Duchess007 (Dec 12, 2014)

Curlywurly10 said:


> Congratulations KaramelDiva!!
> 
> I too have been missing for the last few months, it's been a crazy year. But I have been lurking from time to time, great progress ladies! Today I flat ironed for the first time in months and trimmed one inch off. I should probably cut more off the back because it grows in a severe V but I'll leave it for now. So I guess I'm BSL? I'm a bit confused with hair lengths on me, cos my waist seems to be just under BSL, so where is MBL??



Yep, it looks like BSL=MBL for you. Your hair looks great!


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 12, 2014)

Curlywurly10 You look MBL/BSL, which is the same thing on you. Your waist is only about 3 inches away. lol Congrats!


----------



## Curlywurly10 (Dec 12, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> Curlywurly10 You look MBL/BSL, which is the same thing on you. Your waist is only about 3 inches away. lol Congrats!



Thank you! Hmm, short body?! Lol. I might wait to claim MBL until some more layers catch up.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 12, 2014)

Curlywurly10 said:


> Thank you! Hmm, short body?! Lol. I might wait to claim MBL until some more layers catch up.



lol How tall are you Curlywurly10 I'm 5'2" and MBL is 2" away from BSB/BSL on me. WL is 3" away from that. I Have been struggling to get my longest layer to grow/retain that 2" to MBL this whole year.


----------



## Curlywurly10 (Dec 12, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> lol How tall are you Curlywurly10 I'm 5'2" and MBL is 2" away from BSB/BSL on me. WL is 3" away from that. I Have been struggling to get my longest layer to grow/retain that 2" to MBL this whole year.



Ah I know that feeling, you'll get there Froreal  I'm 5'5", but perhaps I just have longer legs and a short body...! Or maybe I just wear my bra low...hmm dunno.


----------



## Duchess007 (Dec 13, 2014)

Last couple of weeks, ladies! I've been PSing since mid-November and I'm loving it. Going to take these twists down probably next week so I can LC/trim, henna, and DC, and then back in they go. I forgot how much I love long term protective styling. 

What forgotten or new things are you adding to your regimen in 2015? I'm interested in MHM, although I may need to do more research slash lurking before I try it. LOL


----------



## GettingKinky (Dec 13, 2014)

Congrats KaramelDiva1978

Curlywurly10 - you are practically WL!


----------



## Jace032000 (Dec 16, 2014)

Hey all!  I haven't posted in here in a while but you know I've been lurking.  

The below before and after picture was for my hair infinity challenge update but thought I'd post it in here as well.  

The before picture was taken in March 2014 so it has not quite been a year yet. 

My original goal was to reach BSL by the end of the year ...but I think I'm MBL now.  If that is the case than Im incredibly happy!!! 




Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 17, 2014)

Jace032000 That's an insane amount of growth in such a short time! Congrats!


----------



## Duchess007 (Dec 17, 2014)

Jace032000 said:


> Hey all!  I haven't posted in here in a while but you know I've been lurking.
> 
> The below before and after picture was for my hair infinity challenge update but thought I'd post it in here as well.
> 
> ...



AWESOME growth girl!


----------



## Rufigirl (Dec 17, 2014)

*Current hair length*; Shoulder length
*Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning*: Natural
*Goal Month*: Nov 2015
*Current Reggie and styling choices*: LOC under a wig  and occasional cornrows
*What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL/BSL?*: consistent deep conditioning ( both Moisture and Protein)

will post a picture soon


----------



## Jace032000 (Dec 17, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> Jace032000 That's an insane amount of growth in such a short time! Congrats!



Thanks Frorea3.  Someone else asked in another thread if I was using any other growth aid aside from hair infinity.  So I thought I'd also post in here:

I started using liquid hair gold magic cream about a month ago at the suggestion of some of the others in this forum.  I've seen amazing results in just a month of usage.  My hair loves sulfur...and anything oil based.  I used to be a product junkie trying every cream under the sun and washing my hair every other day.  What I have found though is that my hair thrived when I simply just left it alone.  Washing every two weeks, deep conditioning and protein treatments regularly and that's it.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 21, 2014)

Here's my LC 

Pink is MBL. Blue is WL (roughly).








Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 21, 2014)

Jace032000 said:


> Thanks Frorea3.  Someone else asked in another thread if I was using any other growth aid aside from hair infinity.  So I thought I'd also post in here:
> 
> I started using liquid hair gold magic cream about a month ago at the suggestion of some of the others in this forum.  I've seen amazing results in just a month of usage.  My hair loves sulfur...and anything oil based.  I used to be a product junkie trying every cream under the sun and washing my hair every other day.  What I have found though is that my hair thrived when I simply just left it alone.  Washing every two weeks, deep conditioning and protein treatments regularly and that's it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Jace032000 I use sulfur too, but I think I'm gonna back to washing every two weeks (so twice a month instead of every week). I'm a pj too, so that's gonna be hard.


----------



## Duchess007 (Dec 22, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> Here's my LC
> 
> Pink is MBL. Blue is WL (roughly).
> 
> Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF



You are VERY close!


----------



## ronie (Dec 22, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> Here's my LC  Pink is MBL. Blue is WL (roughly).  Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


Froreal3
Look at all that hair. MBL is right around the corner for you.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 22, 2014)

Duchess007 said:


> You are VERY close!



Thanks.  I have been very close for a year now.  I only retained in the front and sides of my hair.  The back was like "whatever man." 

I will be committed to a hands off reggie. I have been washing weekly, but I'm going to stop that now because I think my ends are too old for that. My hair is fine also.

Here's my tentative new regimen. I used to keep my twists in for two weeks at a time and that is when my hair retained the most. It's gonna be tough for me because I'm a pj and I like to use my stuff.  Wish me luck ladies! 

1st Week: Prepoo/detangle, Shampoo or mud wash, protein treatment, DC, ACV rinse, style in twists. 
2nd Week: Nothing. Just keep moisturizing and sealing twists every other day and applying my sulfur oil a few times per week.
3rd Week: Cowash, protein treatment, DC in my twists
4th week: Nothing. Just moisturizing, sealing and sulfur
Repeat

My style will be twists or braids under wigs.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## sgold04 (Dec 22, 2014)

I'm officially claiming MBL!! I could have had another inch or two if I wasn't so brutal to my hair during the summer, it resulted in a deep trim, but I'm happy as long as I show a net gain in length. The pic is blurry, but the longest layers of my hair are right around the number 18 on the shirt (the shirt goes to 20)


----------



## Guinan (Dec 22, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> Thanks. I have been very close for a year now. I only retained in the front and sides of my hair. The back was like "whatever man."
> 
> I will be committed to a hands off reggie. I have been washing weekly, but I'm going to stop that now because I think my ends are too old for that. My hair is fine also.
> 
> ...


 
That sounds like a good reggie. Sometimes less is more.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 22, 2014)

Congrats sgold04! 

Were you the one on the boat overseas?


----------



## sgold04 (Dec 23, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> Congrats sgold04!  Were you the one on the boat overseas?



No I wasn't on a boat overseas


----------



## Curlywurly10 (Dec 26, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> Congrats sgold04!  Were you the one on the boat overseas?



That was me on the ship.

Congratulations sgold04!


----------



## Duchess007 (Dec 26, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> Thanks.  I have been very close for a year now.  I only retained in the front and sides of my hair.  The back was like "whatever man."
> 
> I will be committed to a hands off reggie. I have been washing weekly, but I'm going to stop that now because I think my ends are too old for that. My hair is fine also.
> 
> ...



That sounds awesome.  I love the planning stage!


----------



## Duchess007 (Dec 26, 2014)

Looking good sgold04!


----------



## sgold04 (Dec 27, 2014)

Duchess007 said:


> Looking good sgold04!



Thank you!! This is the longest my hair has ever been. When I started this journey, I really didn't believe I could make it to waist length, but now I only have a few more inches to go.


----------



## GettingKinky (Dec 27, 2014)

Looking good Froreal3 sgold04


----------



## jprayze (Jan 1, 2015)

Just wanted to post my last LC.  I'm BSL (6.5 is BSL for me ) but still a good 1.5 - 2 inches from MBL.  I just didn't do well with my regimen in 2014.  I was inconsistent and it shows!  But I'm thankful for the hair on my head and I'm going to try to reach MBL by April...off to the 2 inches/4 months challenge!


----------



## Duchess007 (Jan 2, 2015)

Thanks to all who participated in this thread! I waited until THEEEE last minute to take out my marley hair, so here's my last LC:







After trimming earlier in the fall, I'm back at line 8/WL. I'll be doing tape measure LCs this year (in addition to pull-downs for the challenges) so I can tell if my uncooperative crown area is growing. 

I hope to see you ladies in the other challenges! Happy hair growing in 2015 and always. 

ETA: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=746227 anyone? :Grin:


----------



## silverbuttons (Jan 3, 2015)

I'm three days late, but this is my end of the year length check. 
Happy Growing in 2015!


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 3, 2015)

@silverbuttons congrats on MBL! Are you close to WL?

@Duchess007 did you join the hip length challenge since you've been WL for a minute now?


----------



## Duchess007 (Jan 3, 2015)

Froreal3 Yes, ma'am! I also think I'm going to give up on trimming back my layers.  And I'm trying Max Hydration for a few months. What's ahead for you?


----------



## Duchess007 (Jan 3, 2015)

silverbuttons said:


> I'm three days late, but this is my end of the year length check.
> Happy Growing in 2015!



WHOO girl!   You look like you're already WL!!


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 3, 2015)

Duchess007 said:


> @Froreal3 Yes, ma'am! I also think I'm going to give up on trimming back my layers.  And I'm trying Max Hydration for a few months. What's ahead for you?



Duchess007 Just trying to keep it simple w/my "hands off" regimen. Trying not to do my full wash routine for two weeks at a time and keeping it under wigs this winter. Still moisturizing and sealing, taking vitamins, and using sulfur/MN as growth aids.


----------



## silverbuttons (Jan 3, 2015)

Froreal3 Duchess007 I have a pretty high waist, so MBL is very close to my waist. I'm going to count WL as going past my natural waistline (fully).


----------



## bellashair (Jan 5, 2015)

I'm a little late but, just wanted to check in since the end of 2014 just passed. I started somewhere between APL & BSL.. My goal was MBL which I did reach. My ends are not as healthy as I'd like them to be but, I do trim often. I'm satisfied with my progress this year  WSL in 2015!


----------



## Whit (Jan 5, 2015)

I hit my goal but decided to cut the bad ends in one fell swoop instead of trimming little by little. Here's where I ended up as of November 28, 2014:





This is how I walked in:





My hair grows ridiculously fast so I'm sure I'll be back here by June.


----------



## Duchess007 (Jan 6, 2015)

bellashair said:


> I'm a little late but, just wanted to check in since the end of 2014 just passed. I started somewhere between APL & BSL.. My goal was MBL which I did reach. My ends are not as healthy as I'd like them to be but, I do trim often. I'm satisfied with my progress this year  WSL in 2015!



bellashair Congratulations, girl!!!!


----------



## Duchess007 (Jan 6, 2015)

Whit Your hair looks super full at this length! Love it!


----------

